# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Методичні поради >  Консультації для батьків і вихователів

## Elen2

*Дихальні вправи .*
Сучасний екологічний стан нашої країни і світу вцілому не може не тревожити людство. Безперечно, цей факт дуже пливає на здоров`я людства, а тим більше на дітей. Під час поглибленного обстеження дошкільнят України виявлено різні патологічні стани та функціональні відхилення: з боку верхніх дихальних шляхів, опірно-рухової системи, сердечно-судинної, ендокринної, нервової, сечовивідної та ін. Перше місце посіли захворювання ЛОР органів та верхніх дихальних шляхів - у 65,5% обстежених дітей. 
Несфомований дитячий організм є більш схильним до вірусних захворювань, тому дошкільнята - це чи ненайслабкіша вікова ланка. Через невчасне та неправильне лікування легкий насморк швидко переходить у гайморит або отит, а кашель - у бронхіт.
Всім відомо, що найкраще лікування хвороби - це її профілактика. На допомогу приходить дихальна гімнастика. Дихальні вправи допомагають навчити дитину правильно дихати. При більш глибокому диханання відбувається вентиляція легенів, очищення їх від бактерій та мікробів, які і спричинюють швидкий розвиток хвороби.
Дихальна вправа "Кулька"
Запропонуйте дитині уявити, що в животику у неї надувна кулька. Вдих носиком - кулька надувається і становиться велика-велика. Животик випинається. Видих - кулька здувається із звуком -с-, -з- або -ш-. Нехай малюк виповнить вправу 3-4 рази.
Дихальна вправа "Вітер"
Як шумить вітер? А ось так! Вдих носиком. Видих ротиком, долонька торкається ротика і дитина без голосу вимовляє "звук індіанця" - це шумить вітер. Вправу слід повторити 3-4 рази.
Дихальна вправа "Квітка"
Дитина уявляє, що вона на полі квітів, зриває одну квітку і нюхає її - вдих носиком. Видих ротиком зі звуком -а- - як пахне квітка. Запропонуйте малюкові понюхати 4-5 квіток.

Еще не полностью развитый детский организм более потвержен вирусным заболеваниям, поэтому дошкольники - это чуть ли не самое слабое возрастное звено. Из-за неправильного лечения легкий насморк переходит в гайморит или отит, а кашель - в бронхит.
Всем известно, что наилучшее лечение болезни - это ее профилактика. На помощь приходит дыхательная гимнастика. Дыхательные упражнения помагают научить ребенка правильно дышать. При глубоком дыхании легкие хорошо вентилируются, очищаются от бактерий и микробов, которые и есть причиной стремительного развития болезни.
Дыхательное упражнение "Шарик"
Предложите малышу представить, что у него в животике надувной шарик. Вдох носиком - шарик надувается истановится большим-пребольшим. Животик - круглый. Выдох  ротиком - шарик сдувается со звуком -с-, -з- или -ш-.  Пусть малыш надует шарик 3-4 раза.
Дыхательное упражнение "Ветер"
Как шумит ветер? А вот так! Вдох носиком. Выдох ротиком - ладошка касается губ и ребенок произносит без голоса "клич индианца" - это шумит ветер.  Упражнение слудет повторить 3- 4 раза.
Дыхательное упражнение "Цветок"
Малыш представляет, что он на цветочном поле, срывает  цветочек и нюхает его - вдох носиком.  Выдох ротиком со звуком -а- - цветочек пахнет. Предложите малышу понюхать 4-5 цветочков.

----------

1milenka37 (26.03.2020), Джетта (13.04.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Для Йоков.*
*„Валеологія” у дитячому садку 	*  


У зв’язку з екологічною кризою на Україні зросло значення валеології. Катастрофа на Чорнобильській АЄС спричинила захворювання і передчасну смерть десятків тисяч людей, в тому числі і дітей. Тому питання виховання людства, збереження людини як біологічного виду є наріжним каменем валеології.

Для виховання у дітей і молоді дбайливого ставлення до свого здоров’я в багатьох дошкільних закладах, школах, вузах введений новий навчальний курс „Валеологія”. Головна мета цього курсу полягає в тому, щоб навчити дитину з раннього дитинства розумно ставитися до свого здоров’я, поважати фізичну культуру, гартувати свій організм, раціонально харчуватися. Виконання комплексу цих заходів забезпечить оптимальний фізичний розвиток та хороший стан здоров’я дітей та молоді.

Інтегративний курс „Валеологія” у дитячому садку – перший важливий етап неперервної валеологічної освіти людини, який має забезпечити реалізацію таких завдань:
виховання в дітей свідомості того, що людина – частина природи і суспільства;
встановлення гармонійних відносин дітей з живою та неживою природою;
формування особистості дитини;
виховання навичок особистої гігієни;
гартування дитини та її рухова активність;
профілактика та усунення шкідливих звичок;
здійснення валеологічного моніторингу.

Зважаючи на реальність сьогодення і об’єктивні закономірності педагогіки, валеологічне виховання повинно бути глибоко національним, тобто базуватися на культурному досвіді народу, його традиціях, звичаях, обрядах та формах соціальної практики.
Організація навчально – виховної роботи в дошкільному закладі повинна бути спрямована на те, щоб діти оволоділи глибокими знаннями, загально навчальними уміннями та навичками, зберегли та зміцнили здоров’я. досягнення цієї мети можливе при умові врахування вікових особистостей дошкільників, дотримання гігієнічних вимог. 

Основні завдання дошкільного інтегративного курсу „Валеологія”  


Основними завданнями дошкільного інтегративного курсу „Валеології” є:
формування і розвиток теоретичних знань та практичних умінь у дітей раннього і дошкільного віку, необхідних для розуміння багатомірного та багатоскладового поняття здоров’я та процесу його укріплення і збереження;
здобуття основ знань та практичних вмінь у сприянні і використанні сучасних і давніх методик фізичного, психічного, духовного і соціального оздоровлення. Виховання зацікавленості до досвіду народної оздоровчої системи;
формування елементів валеологічного світогляду, оволодіння елементарною оздоровчою термінологією;
доцільне структурування і комплексування знань, практичних вмінь дітей з оздоровлення людини в різних видах навчальної, ігрової, трудової і побутової діяльності.
формування у кожної дитини розумових вмінь аналізу свого особистого стану з метою своєчасної самодопомоги;
виховання бажання і потреби дітей у використанні теоретичних і практичних знань в оздоровленні членів своєї родини, інших людей.

Завдання і структура базової валеологічної освіти  


Дошкільний виховний заклад є установою освіти і суспільного виховання дітей віком від двох місяців до семи років, в якому здійснюються формування освіченої, творчої особистості, становлення її фізичного, психічного, духовного і соціального здоров’я, забезпечення пріоритетного розвитку людини.
Для реалізації цього завдання необхідні нові підходи до змісту навчання дітей раннього і дошкільного віку. Загальна концепція неперервної освіти пропонує: обов’язковим компонентом нової системи національної освіти мають бути завдання з формування, збереження і зміцнення здоров’я, гігієнічне виховання населення, починаючи з раннього і дошкільного віку. 

Цей компонент змінює вимоги до всього змісту освіти, його пріоритетів, надає валеологічний характер, висуває першочергові завдання: формування валеологічної свідомості громадян України, культури здоров’я особистості. Інтегральною характеристикою здоров’я особистості і суспільства вважаються фізичні, психічні, духовні та соціальні складові.

Ось чому включення курсу валеології до блоку базових дисциплін в дошкільному закладі вважається необхідним і вагомим.

Значення подачі цього курсу полягає у пізнанні дитиною природи, людини, взаємодії людини з природою і суспільством, що сприяє формуванню її як здорової, самовдосконалюючої цілісної системи, яка, пізнаючи своє буття, близьких і рідних, стає активним трудівником своєї Батьківщини.

У дошкільному закладі валеологія є інтегрованою системою знань (наукових та позанаукових), які викреслюються з таких систем знань: „Довколишній світ” (або „Світ людини”), „Природа”, „Фізкультура та здоров’я”, „Музика і здоров’я”, „Українознавство”, „Зображувальне мистецтво і здоров’я”, „Математика і здоров’я”.

У своїй сукупності базові знання інтегративних видів діяльності дітей дають можливість формувати елементи цілісної наукової картини світу та вирішувати такі завдання:

І. Формувати знання про здоров’я людини як складову біосоціальних систем (природи і суспільства), давати інформацію про:
складові частини тіла та його анатомічну будову;
режим життя, як основу фізичного і психічного здоров’я;
гігієнічний догляд за тілом;
рухи тіла та їх значення для здоров’я людини;
вплив загартування (природних факторів – сонця, повітря і води) на здоров’я;
природне оточення дитини і його здоров’я;
встановлення гармонійних відносин дітей з живою та неживою природою, доброзичливе ставлення до її об’єктів і дарунків;
природу, як виток харчування дітей і людей, фізичної, психічної і духовної сили, життєвої радості, наснаги, щастя;
отруйні рослини і гриби;
особливості відносин між людьми: хлопчиками та дівчатками, чоловіками та жінками, відмінність рис характеру, манер, міміки, емоцій, фізичних проявів організму;
встановлення позитивних відносин між людьми, однолітками;
культуру поведінки дітей як основу здоров’я;
профілактику та усунення шкідливих звичок;
дитячий дорожньо – транспортний травматизм, його профілактику;
дитячі хвороби та їх профілактику;
деякий медичний інструментарій та обладнання (градусник, гірчичники, шприці);
лікарські рослини, напої, відвари, їх оздоровчу цінність;
доступні методи самолікування (пиття чаїв, елементи механічного масажу тощо);
необхідність лікарсько – педагогічного контролю за станом здоров’я дітей (валеологічний моніторинг).

ІІ. Формування у дітей зародків валеологічної свідомості, бережливе і дбайливе ставлення до власного здоров’я, здоров’я інших людей, як найвищої цінності.

ІІІ. Виховувати у дітей мотивації здорового способу життя та мотиваційні установки на пріоритет здоров’я перед хворобами. Здоровий спосіб життя – головна мета формування, збереження і зміцнення фізичного, психічного, духовного і соціального здоров’я.

ІV. Формувати практичні вміння та навички по зміцненню особистого здоров’я в:
гігієнічному догляді за тілом, його частинами, органами;
загартуванні, виконанні гімнастичних рухів; засвоєнні культурно - гігієнічних навичок в їжі;
правильному харчуванні;
приготуванні відварів трав, морсів, оздоровчих чаїв;
спілкуванні з дорослими і товаришами;
проявах доброти, уваги, милосердя, чутливості до інших людей і дітей;
самостійному урегулюванні збудженої поведінки;
користуванні правилами особистої безпеки, дорожньо – транспортного руху, наданні першої допомоги собі та іншим людям при травмах і отруєннях, підвищенні температури, головному болі;
використанні музики, танців, художнього слова, художніх картин, кольору, рухливих і пальцевих ігор, мімічних і пантомімічних вправ, хореографічних етюдів в особистому оздоровленні;
спілкуванні з рослинами, тваринами, користуванні їх природною силою, догляді за ними;
організації самостійного життя дома без дорослих („Один вдома”).

 V. Виховувати у дітей бажання брати активну участь в оздоровленні оточуючих людей, використовуючи придбанні елементи практичних навичок.

Діти дошкільного віку шести років повинні... 	 	 
24.05.2007 


„Здоров’я людини”
знати елементарну анатомічну будову і функції частин тіла, органів і систем організму людини; умови в яких людина може бути здоровою;
розуміти людину як складову систему природи і суспільства, бережно та з повагою відноситися до неї;
елементарно розуміти і аналізувати прояви фізичного, психічного стану людини, моральної поведінки, позитивних відносин, цінувати позитивне в людині;
розуміти, що позитивні прояви психічного стану людини і моральні вчинки формують її здоров’я;
вміти відрізняти здорову людину від хворої, молоду від старої по деяких зовнішніх ознаках і проявам поведінки;
виявляти чуйність до старих та хворих людей, бажання їм чимось допомогти;
володіти елементарними прийомами першої допомоги при нещасних випадках, травмах, отруєннях.

„Здоров’я дитини”
мати елементарні уявлення про своє народження;
усвідомлювати роль матері, батька, сім’ї, роду в здорової дитини;
знати будову свого тіла, хлопчика та дівчинки, чим вони відрізняються, основні процеси життєдіяльності зовнішніх органів, деяких систем, цінність їх нормального функціонування для укріплення і збереження здоров’я;
розуміти важливість: режиму життя, харчування, оволодіння культурно-гігієнічними навичками, практичними прийомами загартування, вміннями вірно рухатися, виконувати різні гімнастичні вправи для укріплення особистого здоров’я;
знати назви гімнастичних вправ, загартовуючих і культурно-гігієнічних процедур, спортивного інвентарю;
використовувати знання про деякі ознаки дитячих хвороб, з метою упередження захворювань;
користуватися правилами безпеки в процесі виконання рухів, прогулянок по вулицях, при переході дороги;
знати про негативний вплив шкідливих звичок на здоров’я;
володіти декількома методами фізичного і психічного оздоровлення.



„Здоров’я в природі”
розуміти взаємозалежність людини (дитини) і природи, використовувати знання на практиці (з метою оздоровлення);
регулювати своє життя і стан здоров’я в залежності від норм року, погодних умов, клімату;
володіти способами захисту від несприятливих екологічних чинників;
виконувати правила поведінки на природі;
захищати природні об’єкти від забруднення та захворювань;
відрізнять корисні рослини від шкідливих і забороняти своїм товаришам і дорослим користуватися ними.



„Здоров’я і суспільство”
розуміти користь всіх видів праці для здоров’я людей і дітей, допомагати дорослим, жаліти їх;
брати участь у побутовій праці дорослих (в родині, дитсадку), разом з ними створювати умови для життя;
не хвилювати батьків, вихователів та інших людей своєю негативною поведінкою;
додержуватися правил етичної поведінки при спілкуванні з дорослими, дітьми різної статі, поважати їх;
допомагати медичній сестрі в профілактичній роботі.



„Українознавство і здоров’я”
знати деякі види української національної оздоровчої культури, позитивно відноситися до українських звичаїв, традицій, як витоків здоров’я українського народу, любити рідну мову;
дотримуватися правил поведінки, обрядових ритуалів при участі в народних оздоровчих святах;
поважати оздоровчі традиції української родини, при бажанні - використовувати;
в ігровій, трудовій, навчальній діяльності використовувати прислів’я, загадки, приказки про здоров’я, розуміти їх зміст;
розуміти доцільність для здоров’я архітектури українського життя, користь одягу, посуду, їжі, проявляти бажання харчуватися стравами національної кухні, вдягатися в одяг з натуральних тканин;
в рухливих іграх виконувати деякі козацькі вправи, танцювати гопак.

Природні умови здоров’я  

Дитина – творіння природи: живої та неживої. Її тіло, зачате матір’ю та батьком, зіткане з води, повітря, ультрафіолетових сонячних променів, з глини, заліза, золота, олова та інших елементів. Все це природа, її компоненти життєдіяльні, конструктивні захисні сили. 

Щоб малюк зростав, фізично розвивався, ставав досконалим, унікальним творінням – людиною, йому потрібні ці сили: сонце, повітря, вода в усіх проявах агрегатного стану: росі, снігові, приморозі. Тому повсякденне загартування організму дітей вищезазначеними природними факторами є безцінною і дуже впливовою на здоров’я дитини умовою.

Спеціальне загартування, максимальне перенесення діяльності малюків в природу є не тільки цінними гігієнічними засобами фізичного виховання, але й першими зв’язками дитини з життєдійними силами природи, які допомагають їй усвідомлювати себе як частину природи і Всесвіту.

Діти, які відчувають природу: подих рослин, аромати квітів, шелест трав, співи птахів, вже не зможуть знищити цю красу. Навпаки, в них з’являється потреба допомагати жити цим творінням, любити їх, спілкуватися з ними. Встановлення гармонійних відносин з живою та неживою природою, розвиває органи відчуттів, які є посередниками між довкіллям та мозком, трансформаторами і ретрансляторами енергій природи в тіло дитини.
При валеологічному обстеженні діти старшої групи повинні знати:

1.    Чим відрізняється жива природа від неживої?
2.    Робота з картинками, показати представників:
    a)    живої природи;
    b)   неживої природи.
3.    Назвати ознаки: зими, весни, літа, осені.
4.    Який зв’язок між живою та неживою природою? (Відповіді давати на прикладі.)
5.    Чи мають об’єкти неживої природи вплив один на одного? (Приклади.)
6.    Чи впливає стан погоди на поведінку та здоров’я людей? Як?
7.    Які явища природи найбільш характерні для нашого міста? Знайти і показати їх на картинках.
8.    Як охороняють природу у нашому місті?
9.    Який вклад в охорону природи можеш внести ти?
10.  Робота з картинками:
    a)    показати і назвати садові рослини. Яка їх роль у нашому житті?
    b)   показати і назвати декоративні рослини. Яка їх роль у нашому житті? Чи є серед них лікарські? 

Наші прадіди були здоровіші за сьогоднішнє покоління – зокрема завдяки тому, що багато часу перебували на свіжому повітрі, працювали фізично, вели рухливий спосіб життя, мали повноцінне харчування, жили серед природи, яка позитивно впливала на духовність, фізичне і психічне здоров’я.

Українська народна оздоровча система будується, як і системи інших, зокрема східних народів, на сповідуванні єдності п’яти стихій природи: земля – вода – дерево – залізо – вогонь. Людина – це частина природи, і всі процеси, що відбуваються в довкіллі, неодмінно і паралельно відбуваються в людському організмі. Тож для того, щоб стати сильним, як природа, треба жити в єдності з нею, підкорятися її законам.

Безперечне позитивне значення має перебування на свіжому повітрі. Вченими доведено, що певний вплив на організм мають температура, вологість повітря, швидкість руху його потоків, його аероіонів. Відомий німецький лікар Х.Гуфеланд писав: „Щоденна повітряна ванна корисна для здоров’я. Вона дає тілу гнучкість і силу, душі – радісний настрій”.

У великому пошанівку завжди була в нашого народу вода. Є безліч прислів’їв приказок, народних повір’їв, казок про „живу” і „мертву” воду. Воду називають кров’ю землі. З одного боку – це цілюща животворна сила, основа всього живого на землі, з другого – грізна, руйнівна, стихія.

Воду здавна використовували з лікувальною і оздоровчою метою. Парення в лазні і занурення в холодну воду, припарки і компреси, вологі обгортання для ніг, рук та інші процедури використовувалися здавна для лікування багатьох захворювань.

Наші прадіди вірили, що оскільки вода має властивість змивати бруд, то з таким же успіхом вона може очищати людину від хвороб.

Великою оздоровчою силою наділяли і землю. Рідна земля завжди асоціюється з образом матері („матінко земле”). Земля годувала й напувала людину, давала їй силу і ставала останнім притулком в кінці життєвого шляху.

Контакт із землею – прекрасний засіб гартування організму, надійний засіб запобігання плоскостопості. На жаль, ми рідко залучаємо до цього наших малюків. А такий спосіб зміцнення здоров’я відомий з давніх-давен. Сучасні вчені-фізіологи доводять, що підошви ніг належать до найбільш рефлексогенних зон людського організму. Стопи ніг – це наш розподільний щит, на якому є 72000 нервових закінчень: через нього можна впливати на будь-яку частину тіла. Крім того, на підошвах стоп значно більше, ніж на інших частинах тіла, терморецепторів, які реагують на тепло і холод і до того ж рефлекторно пов’язані з носовою частиною гортані. Саме через босі ноги земля поглинає електричні розряди які накопичуються в організмі внаслідок носіння синтетичного одягу.

Ходіння босоніж – це своєрідний точковий масаж, який тонізує організм і підтримує його в робочому стані. Ось чому наші пращури менше скаржилися на хвороби ніг, бо здебільшого ходили босоніж.

Важливим засобом оздоровлення завжди було сонце. „Коли сонечко пригріє, то й трава зеленіє”, „Сонце гріє, сонце сяє, вся природа воскресає”.

Про цілющі властивості сонячних променів говорив ще Гіппократ. Вони дуже корисні: поліпшують обмінні процеси, дихання, кровообіг, тонус нервової системи.
Люди повинні жити в активній співтворчості з природою.

----------


## Elen2

„Валеологія” – наука про здоров’я  


”Я не боюсь ще і ще раз сказати: турбота про здоров’я - найважливіша праця вихователя. Від життєрадісності, бадьорості дітей залежить їх духовне життя, світогляд, розумовий розвиток, міцність знань, віра в свої сили.”

В.Сухомлинський


На колонні при вході до храму Аполлона в м. Дельфах, що в Греції, ви-бито надпис „Пізнай себе”. Ці слова були гаслом цілого філософського вчен-ня, яке ґрунтувалося на уяві про те, що пізнання навколишнього світу відбу-вається через пізнання себе, своїх можливостей і прагнень. Це вчення дав-ньогрецьких філософів сьогодні можна трактувати так: для проникнення в таємниці природи і навколишнього світу велике значення має самопізнання.
Відомий давньогрецький мислитель Сократ вважав, що люди, які пізна-ють себе, роблять багато доброго і дістають чисельні позитивні результати. І навпаки, той, хто себе не знає, зазнає багато прикрощів і невдач. За Сокра-том, знання є єдино правильним чинником і критерієм людської поведінки, тому людина насамперед повинна пізнати себе. Самопізнання веде людину до розуміння свого місця в світі, смислу життя, формує її характер, волю.
Аналогічні погляди на роль самопізнання висловлював видатний україн-ський філософ Григорій Сковорода. Він писав, що коли ми хочемо виміряти небо, землю і море, то повинні насамперед виміряти самих себе своєю влас-ною мірою. Не змірявши себе, ми не можемо виміряти інші предмети.
Сучасна наука довела вірність вчення стародавніх філософів, що перш за все, слід берегти духовне здоров’я людини, тому що від духовного стану за-лежить в значній мірі її фізичний розвиток. Власне духовність, як форма про-яву морального потенціалу людини, спрямованого на доброзичливість, спів-участь та безкорисливість здатна врятувати суспільство і особу від варварст-ва, агресивності та жорстокості. Ми повинні прагнути закладати в свої та ди-тячі душі милосердя, доброту. Справедливість, розуміння душі іншої люди-ни, її енергетики, звичаїв своїх предків. Без душі немає особистості, без осо-бистості немає прогресу цивілізації, без руху немає життя. Без духовності людина не може подолати хвороби, одужати, бути здоровою і щасливою. Крім духовного здоров’я потрібно вміти берегти і фізичне здоров’я.
Здоров’я – основна умова реалізації фізичних і психічних можливостей і здібностей особистості. Здоров’я – найбільша людська цінність, яку, на бага-то людей починають цінувати і берегти, втративши значну частину цього скарбу, відпущеного нам природою. Однією з умов збереження здоров’я є здоровий спосіб життя. То ж недарма, першочерговим завданням Державної національної програми „Освіта” (Україна ХХІ ст.) визначено: „…виховання здорової, фізично розвиненої особистості, формування основ знань і навичок здорового способу життя”. Формування основ здорового способу життя ви-магає:
осмислення себе, як представника біологічного виду, здатного до оцінки свого фізичного стану, прогнозування власного здоров’я, збе-реження його і формування;
забезпечення соціальної та психологічної захищеності, душевного комфорту, життєрадісного світосприймання, високих моральних та естетичних почуттів, вміння знаходити щастя в творчій діяльності;
адаптація до соціальних умов, високого рівня культури спілкування і комунікативних навичок.
До основних складових здорового способу життя належать: спосіб жит-тя, рівень культури, місце здоров’я в ієрархії потреб, мотивація, зворотні зв’-язки, настанова на довге здорове життя, навчання здоров’ю.
Вивчення та розв’язання цих потреб у полі зору валеології – науки про закономірності та механізми формування, збереження, зміцнення, відновлен-ня здоров’я людей та передачі його нащадкам. Термін „валеологія” походить від латинських слів „вале”, що означає „бути здоровим” і „логос” – „наука”. Таким чином, валеологія – наука про здоров’я. Древні римляни часто вітали одне одного словом „Вале!” – „Будь здоровим”. Валеологія як наука виникла не так давно. „Батьком” сучасної валеології називають російського вченого І.І.Брехмана, який в 1982 році науково обґрунтував необхідність охорони здоров’я практично здорових людей. Предметом вивчення валеології є здо-рова людина, тому часто термін валеологія пояснюють як наука про здоров’я людини або здоров’я здорових.
Информация будет позже

----------


## катя 98

Предлагаю делиться тут материалом для выступлений на педсоветах и родительских конференциях. Конец года и отчет о проделанной работе ждет всех и может что то и пригодиться !           Например                      
Анкета для батьків. 

Шановні батьки! Не відмовьте собі в задоволенні взяти участь в анкетуванні! Ми хочемо, щоб музика стала невід'ємною частиною життя дитини. Тому сподіваємося на співпрацю. Для нас важливо дізнатися Вашу думку про те, що Ви вважаєте найбільш значущим для музичного виховання своєї дитини. 
1. Яке значення ви надаєте музиці в розвиток своєї дитини? 
а Вважаю частиною його майбутньої освіченості. 
б відводжу одну з головних ролей. 
в Особливого значення не надаю. 
2.Як дитина ставиться до музичного репертуару дошкільної установи? 
а Співає дитячі пісні із задоволенням. 
б Віддає перевагу копіювати пісні дорослих. 
в Зовсім не співає й не говорить про дитячі піснях. 
г Співає тільки з дорослими. 
3. Як ви долучає дитини до музики? 
а Відвідую з ним концерти 
б Розмовляю з ним про музику. 
в Вважаю, що це повинні робити в дошкільному закладі. 
г Віддаю перевагу віддати дитину в музичну школу 
4. Який інтерес вашої дитини до музики? 
а Інтересу не проявляє. 
б Розповідає про те, що робили на музичному занятті. 
в Каже зі мною про музику, якщо я його запитую 
5. Як дитина реагує на музику? 
а Відразу починає співати, як тільки почує знайому пісню 
б Уважно слухає музику 
в Намагається рухом відтворити характер музики. 
г Байдужий до музики. 
6. Які умови створені для домашнього музикування? 
а не займаються цим. 
б Є музичний інструмент. 
в Є фонотека з дитячим репертуаром. 

Консультація для Вихователів:
«Вихователь і музичний керівник. Теорія та практика педагогічної взаємодії» 
Всім відомо, що загальний та музично- естетичний розвиток дошкільників у дитячому саду здійснюють музичний керівник, що має фахову освіту
( музичну школу, музичне відділення училища або інституту) добре
володіючий теорією й методикою педагогічного процесу, і вихователь.
Робота педагогів (музиканта й вихователя) складна, різноманітна й повинна проводитися в тісному контакті.
У нашому дитячому саду працюють молоді фахівці, саме тому я вибрала цю тему. Для початку мені б хотілося познайомити вихователів з функціями й обов'язками музичного керівника.
1. Функції й обов'язку музичного керівника: 
За загальну постановку музичного виховання в дитячому саду відповідає музичний керівник. Він виконує наступне:
- Проводить заняття в кожній віковій групі 2 рази в тиждень відповідно графікові роботи. Це вимагає великої попередньої підготовки:
- відбирає і розучує музичний матеріал, який потрібно грамотно й виразно виконати дітям. 
- Розробляє й планує засвоєння програмних навичок,
- вчасно готує наочний матеріал, посібники,
- прослуховує записи,
-намічає й проводить (якщо це необхідно) індивідуальні заняття підгрупами або з окремими дітьми.
2. Відповідає за проведення свят і розваг.
3. За допомогою консультацій і групових занять керує роботою вихователів в області музичного розвитку дітей. 
На консультаціях музичний керівник :
-знайомить вихователів з планом роботи, 
-розучує дитячі твори, звертаючи увагу на вміння 
і навички, якими повинна володіти дитина,
- обговорює проведене заняття ( враховує успіхи, труднощі дітей, яким потрібна допомога), 
- підбирає аудіо – записи для прослуховування на ранковій гімнастиці та на інших заняттях.

На групових заняттях музичний керівник систематично навчає вихователів, удосконалюючи їхні навички в області співу й руху.
Розучує з ними твори, для індивідуального й колективного 
виконання на святах і розвагах. При цьому враховує здатності 
кожного: один має прекрасний голос, інший добре танцює, третій красиво виконує вправи, четвертий виразно декламує й може стати активним ведучим свята.
4. Регулярно проводить педагогічні наради, на яких вирішуються 
методичні питання, обговорюється програма святкових ранків 
і розваг, намічаються додаткові завдання, з метою вдосконалення навчального процесу.
5.Проводить роботу з батьками , втягуючи їх у загальний процес музичного виховання дитини. В індивідуальній бесіді, на консультації, зборах музичний керівник дає поради щодо музичного розвитку дитини.
Функції й обов'язки вихователя:
Вихователь має у своєму розпорядженні більші можливості прилучення дітей до музики:
1. Бере активну участь у процесі навчання дітей на музичних заняттях.
Наприклад, у молодших групах вихователь співає разом з дітьми, не заглушаючи дитячого співу.
У середній і старшій групах допомагає розучуванню пісень й 
разом з музичним керівником оцінює виконання, уже вивченого твору. Крім цього (якщо вихователь співає чисто й виразно), може проспівати нову пісню з фортепіанним супроводом.
При навчанні дітей музично- ритмічним рухам у молодших групах, вихователь бере участь у всіх видах рухів, тим самим активізуючи малят.
У середній, старшій групі роль вихователя інша: він діє в міру необхідності, показуючи рух, нагадуючи ту або іншу 
побудову або даючи окремі вказівки в танці, вправі, грі... 
2. Вихователь стимулює творчість дітей: підказує тему, розподіляє ролі, намічає загалом розвиток сюжету. 
3.Направляє самостійну музичну діяльність дітей, включає 
музику в ігри, прогулянки, трудовий процес, гімнастику, образотворчу діяльність, розвиток мови та ознайомлення з 
навколишнім середовищем, використовуючи вивчений матеріал. 
4. Бере участь у відборі музичного матеріалу, використовуючи його на заняттях гімнастикою, образотворчою діяльністю, по розвитку мови й ознайомленням з навколишнім. 
Спільна робота й взаємодопомога музичного керівника й вихователя приводить до бажаних результатів у рішенні завдань загального музичного виховання дошкільника.

----------

Anytka-80 (25.10.2018), Іванка (13.09.2017), Джетта (13.04.2016), Наталья Бондарь (12.11.2018)

----------


## катя 98

Вплив музики на психічну діяльність дитини
Музика володіє сильним психологічним впливом на людину. Вона впливає на стан нервової системи (заспокоює, розслаблює чи, навпаки, розбурхує, збуджує), викликає різні емоційні стани (від умиротворення), спокою та гармонії до неспокою, пригніченості або агресії).
У зв'язку з цим важливо звернути увагу на те, яку музику слухаєте ви і ваші діти.
Збуджуюча, гучна музика, що виражає агресивний настрій, позбавляє людину (і дорослого, і дитини) стану врівноваженості, спокою, а при певних умовах (наприклад, на рок-концертах) спонукає до руйнівних дій. Особливо протипоказана така музика гіперзбудливості, розгальмованих дітям зі слабким контролем, тому що вона підсилює прояви негативних властивостей у поведінці дитини.
Спокійна музика, що викликає відчуття радості, спокою, любові, здатна гармонізувати емоційний стан як великого, так і маленького слухача, а також розвивати концентрацію уваги.
Музику можна використовувати перед сном, щоб допомогти з працею засинає дитині заспокоїтися і розслабитися. Коли дитина ляже в ліжко, увімкніть спокійну, тиху, мелодійну, м'яку музику і попросіть його закрити очі і уявити себе в лісі, на березі моря, в саду або в будь-якому іншому місці, яке викликає в нього позитивні емоції. Зверніть увагу дитини на те, як розслабляється і відпочиває кожна частина його тіла.
Ще з давніх часів люди помітили, що людський голос і звук взагалі володіють сильним впливом. Так, звук східного духового інструменту Панг вводить змію в стан, подібний гіпнозу. Вібрації людського голосу в одному випадку мають лікувальну дію (що здавна використовувалося народними цілителями), а в іншому - заподіює людині шкоди.
Мова людини є найсильнішим чинником впливу, як на оточуючих, так і на того, хто говорить. Наше внутрішнє стан, наші думки, ставлення до світу виявляються в зміст промови і в її інтонаційної забарвленням. А те, що ми говоримо і як це вимовляємо, у свою чергу відкладає відбиток на психологічному стані слухача, впливає на наші стосунки з ним. Наприклад, грубий, різкий голос дорослого може викликати у дитини сильний переляк і стан заціпеніння. Постійно роздратований, незадоволений голос говорить породжує у слухача відчуття, що його не люблять і не приймають як особистість. А відмова в чому-небудь, виголошений спокійним, м'яким, співчуваючим голосом допомагає дитині легше примиритися з незадоволеністю його бажання.

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

Дитина та музика.

     Музика для дитини-світ радісних переживань.Щоб відкрити для неї двері у цей світ,треба розвивати у неї здібності і перш за все музичний слух і емоційний відгук.Інакше музика не виконає своєї виховної функції.Якщо дорослий як умога ближче зтискається зі світом дитинства.Якщо вони разом мріють фантазують, сміються і грають,то діти відчуваючи цю близкість дорослого,відкривають їм свої таємниці,почуття та емоції.Як це прекрасно-знайомити дітей з музикою.Діти дуже люблять слухати,Треба більше і більше співати дітям без музичного супроводу,щоб вони не тільки слухали.але й розуміли,про що ця пісня,вслухувались в звучання слів та словосполучень.
      Музика,як і художнє слово чи картина, повинна стати для дітей способом вираження почутів,настрія,Ідей.Слухання музики розвиває інтерес до неї,любов,розширює кругозор,підвищує музичне сприйняття.Музика для слухання буває вокального і інструментального.Це можуть бути пісні виконані батьками,чи музичнітвори у грамзапису,ауді та відео записи.Для кращого запам”ятовування пісні,чи музичного твору,можна асоцціювати його з тим,що бачить дитина  навкруг себе. Намалювати те, про що  вона чула.Дуже гарно запам”ятовують діти пісні з мультфільмів, тому,що вони сприймають пісню образно, відносно того чи іншого героя.Батьки повинні вчити дитину любити пісню,насамперед народну пісню, тому що народна пісня має художньо-виховну цінність.
        Для розвитки ритмічного сприйняття треба користуватись музичними інструментами.Але в домашніх умовах це можуть бути такі предмети: ложки,палички, камінці,капронові пляшечки чи коробочки,яки наповнюють крупою,горохом,квасолею.І граючи на такому інструменті,дитина покращує виконання пісні,і одержує велике задоволення.
        Для розвитку танцювальних навичок потрібно як умога більше розвивати у дитини потребу в рухах.Давати можливість розвивати танцювальну творчість, щоб дитина одержувала максимум задоволення.
         Якщо музика визиватиме у вашої дитини позитивні емоції, вона сприйматиме навколишній світ гармонійно і оптимально.



                                   Музичне виховання дитини в сім′ї.

У дитини, котра частіше знайомиться з музикою, більш багатиші почуття, вони більше відповідають на почуття і переживання інших людей. Краще. Бистріше  і повніше вбирають в себе все нове, як правило добре вчаться в школі.
  Багато дітей дуже  ємоційі.Вони відчувають велику потребу в художніх  впечатленіях, в активній прояві своїх почутів.Ті ,хто зблизька наблюдає життя маленьких дітей,знає з яким натхненням вони співають,танцюють.
  Інтерес до музики і музичні здібності виявляються у дітей по різному. Багато з них з великим інтересом слухають музику і співають, інші до музики нібито байдужі.Іноді вважають,що такі діти від природи не музичні, в них немає слуху і розвивати його безперспективно. Така точка  зору невірна.У кожної дитини можливо розбудити інтерес і любов до музики, розвивати музичний слух та голос.Це підтверджує і життєва практика і наука.Привчати дітину до музики в домашніх умовах потрібно з самого раннього віку.Робити це потрібно різними способами:співати дитині пісні,привчати слухати платівки,музичні записи,дитячі музичні радіо та телепередачі.Якщо є можливість водити дитину на концерти.
     Треба дотримуватись того,щоб діти не просто раділи музиці,а вчилися переживати закладенні в цю музику почуття.Треба розмовляти з дитиною, питати в неї:
-яка це музика,весела чи сумна, спокійна чи навпаки зхвильованна,про така музика може розповісти?Що під неї хочеться робити?
Іноді не називая  твір, пропонувати дитині назвати його.Такі питання викликають інтерес дітей до слухання і розвиває їх творчі здібності.
  Розвитку вміння ємоційно переживати музику допомогає також читання казок,оповідань,тому що переданний словесно сюжет і переживання героїв дітям більш доступний.
   Діти дуже люблять повторно слухать музику,яка їм сподобалась.Іноді можно  загадати загадки:співати мелодію без слів і запитати яка це пісня.Таким чином потрошку непомітно дитина привчається до музики.Внаслідок  такої роботи батьки зрозуміють, те що діте без слуху немає.Є діти у яких ще невиявляються музичні здібності і треба допомогти їм розвиватися:більше співати,слухати музику,танцювати.Треба створити в сім”ї атмосферу любові до музики,якумого схвалювати потребу дитини проявити себе в музиці.Треба пам”ятати,що це приносить дитині радість і робить її добрішою.




Вплив музики на розвиток особистості дошкільників.

       Реформа системи освіти, яка стосується і дошкільників, висуває розвиток творчості дитини, як одну із пріорийетних задач. Без її вирішення неможливо виконати головні завдання дошкільної освіти,розроблену у „Базовому компоненті дошкільної освіти в Україні”: формування базиса особистої культури дитини через відкриття її світогляду у цілому і різнобічному.
        Дитина не повинна пасивно спостерігати оточуючий світ, вживати готову їнформацію і копіювати її.Саме від творчих людей залежить розвиток суспільства.Перші творчі здібності особистості проявляються в дошкільному віці. Перед вихователем стоїть задача знайти шляхи своєчасного прояву у кожної дитини інтересів, природних задатків, здібностей і створити оптимальні умови для їх розвитку. І визначати конкретні сфери творчого потенціалу.
        Як відомо,музика-вид мистецтва,  який суттєво впливає на становлення особистості. Вона збагачує почуття дитини, сприяє оволодінням вмінням відчувати ритм, і мелодію твору, формує здібності адекватно реагувати на них своїм голосом і рухами, розвиває інтерес до різних музичних інструментів і бажання на них грати.
         Головне в музичному розвитку дошкільнят-повести дитину  в різнобарвний світ музики, навчити дитину жити „нею”. Задача педагога полягає в тому, щоб дитина робила це не тому, що так треба, а щоб дитина сказала:” Я буду робити це тому, що хочу, тому, що це мені інтересно.”
Допомогти дитині відчути красоту і силу впливу музики- це задача важна. Спробувати частково вирішити цю задачу є „Програма художньо-естетичного розвитку й виховання дошкільників”.Головне у цій програмі-розвиток чуттєво-емоційної сфери дитини у взаємозв׳язку з морально-інтелектуальним.
           Музичне виховання- частина естетичного виховання дитини.Естетичне виховання проходить через ознайомлення дітей з різними видами мистецьтва (музика ,образотворче мистецьтво, театр, хореографія, література, фольклор). Музика розвиває музичну культуру і формує позитивні якості особистості. Музика в більшій ступені, ніж інший вид мистецьтва доступний дитині.
             Під час слухання музики розвивається таке поняття, як  емоційно образний зміст музики. Тобто діти знаходять зв׳язок між засобами музичної виразності і змістом музики. Розвивая виконавскі навички дітей ми співаємо без супроводу. 
Відомо, що пісена творчість направлена на розвиток тих чи інших музичних здібностей. І коли вже діти мають певний досвід музичної імітації, вони можуть виконувати ,наприклад музично-пісенну пластичну гру „Зайчик.”,”Зайчик-побігайчик”, „Вовчик”, „Кішка та собачка.”і т.д.
            В музично-дидактичних іграх діти проспівують слова  привітання з певною інтонацією та емоцією вибирають потрібний темп і ритм.
            Ефективними видами занять, які дозволяють дитині розкритися повніше і яскравіше як особистості, являються розвивальні, домінуючи, комплексні, тематичні заняття.
            Розвиток особистості дитини, сприяють дитячі музичні свята.Основою свята це є гра, веселе дійство,де є свободна музична діяльність.Викликаючи емоції радості, свята закріплюють знання дітей про оточуючий світ, розвивають мову дитини, творчу ініціативу та естетичний вкус. 
            Підводячи підсумок скажу, що музика займає особливе місце у вихованні дошкільників. Головний принцип-це оптимальне співвідношення навчання та творчості.



Музика в житі малюка
Музика, як вид мистецтва  повинна увийти в життя дитини як умога ранише.
І батьки мають право запитати: невже не рано? На це питання можна відповисти так: ні не рано, а може трішечки пізно. Вчитилями доказано, що ще до народження дитина сприймае не тільки голос матері, але і деякі звітки ззовні. Це говорить про те, що музика, музичне мистецтво ближче дитинці, ніж інші види мистецтва, томущо слуховий аналізатор дитини починає формутися одним із перших. Для дітей ранього віку інтонаційна виразність музики, близька до інотонації голоса людини і має велике значення. Вона благодійно діє на настрій дитини, визиває перш за все почуття задоволенням. Постійні позитивні реакції на музику впливають на формування емоційної свери дитини. Музичне сприйняття музики дитиного  підвищує більшість процесів формування його організму та психики. Різноманітні рухові реакціїмалюка які визивають музичні звуки, говорять про прямий зв׳язок музики з фізичним розвитком людини. Музичні здібності у дитини можуть виявляться дуже рано, а їх відсутність не можна вважати дійсним. Тількі ваша турбота про прилучення дитини до музики зможуть закластив дитині „ядро” музичності. Для цього наберіться терпіння. На першому етапі вам потрібно 3-5 хвилин.
Нагадую про те, що ваша задача вчити дитину уважно слухати музику, розвивати у неї співучі навички і вміння рітмічно рухатись під музику. Але більшість батьків такої освіти не мають, да і не обов׳язково. Достатньо вміти чисто співати, правило інтонувати музичні мелодії, виразно виконувати танцювальні вправи. Не обов׳язково повторювати репертуар, з яким дитину ознайолюють в дитячому садку. В більшості діти  не можуть відтворити ці музичні твори. І тому на домашніх муз -  заняттях ви маєте можливість знайомити дітей з тими музичними творами, які відоиі вам, але вони  повині бути зрозумілими дітям. Дитина емотійнеше сприймає і голос і рухи батьків, і з задоволенням  повторює їх. Якщо в заняті з дитиною ви будете використовувати і музичні інструменти (якщо вони є, це можуть бути бубон, барабан, трикутник)це збагатить уяву дитини про звукову паніту музики. Всі батьки мріють розпізнати в своїй дитині хоча б маленький росточок майбутньої талановитої особи. Крім того, ви, мабудь, хотіли б бачити свою дитину доброю, чуййного, яка розумиє і цінує красу оточеного світу. Ці прикрасні людські почуття можуть бути виховані мистецтвом, якщо почати з самого ранього дитинства.

----------

#Ленуся (18.09.2017), Іванка (13.09.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, я уже говорила, что  работаю на русском языке.Просто прозвучало высказывание о том, что нужно родителям рассказывать о нашей работе.У меня в этом году добавились 2 группы и в младшей  ,я естественно, участвовала в родительском собрании.Почитайте,я    написала  так:*
*   Консультация.   *  
(Для родителей  2 младшей группы № 16)
Подготовила : муз.руководитель Кислицина Е. В.
Февраль

  2010г.


_ Музыкальное развитие ребенка._

Музыка для ребенка — мир радостных переживаний. Чтобы открыть перед ним дверь в этот мир, надо развивать у него способности, и прежде всего музыкальный слух и эмоциональную отзывчивость. Иначе музыка не выполнит свои воспитательные функции.
В самом раннем возрасте малыш выделяет музыку из окружающих его звуков, шумов. Он сосредоточивает свое внимание на услышанной мелодии, замирает на какое-то время, прислушивается, реагирует улыбкой, гулением, отдельными движениями, проявляет «комплекс оживления». 
Дети 3-4 лет обладают уже возросшими психическими способностями. Они осмысливают некоторые связи между явлениями, способны сделать простейшие обобщения — определить, например, характер музыки, назвать, по каким признакам сыгранная пьеса веселая, радостная, спокойная или грустная. Им понятны и требования: как надо спеть различную по характеру песню, как двигаться в спокойном хороводе или в подвижной пляске. Складываются также и музыкальные интересы: оказывается предпочтение тому или другому виду деятельности, жанру музыки.
К шести-семи годам наблюдаются первоначальные проявления художественного вкуса — способность дать оценку произведениям и их исполнению. Певческие голоса в этом возрасте приобретают звонкость, напевность, подвижность. Выравнивается диапазон, вокальная интонация становится более устойчивой. Если четырехлетние дети еще нуждаются в постоянной поддержке взрослого, то при систематическом обучении большинство шестилетних детей поет без инструментального сопровождения.
*Для чего нужны музыкальные занятия?*

Музыкальное воспитание – многогранный процесс, представляющий собой формирование личности ребенка , путем воздействия на него музыки.
Виды музыкальной деятельности детей на музыкальном занятии разнообразны:
1. Пение.
2. Слушание музыки.
3. Музыкально – ритмические движения.
4. Музыкальные игры.
     Музыкальные способности детей формируются и проявляются только в процессе музыкальной деятельности и занятий , которые формируют  определенный фонд знаний, умений  и навыков.
Если ребенка , пусть даже музыкально  одаренного, не приобщают к музыкальному искусству, если он не слушает , не поет , не играет, то его задатки не развиваются в способности.
          В детском саду музыкальные занятия проводятся систематически, начиная с 1 младшей группы. В 2   мл. группе музыкальное занятие длится  15 -20 минут.  Содержание занятий строится таким образом, чтобы обеспечивалось постепенное музыкальное развитие каждого ребенка. Задача музыкальных занятий : воспитывать эмоциональный отклик на музыку разного характера: спокойную, веселую , подвижную, бодрую. 
Моя задача на занятиях – это формирование сенсорных способностей детей.
С этой целью мы на занятиях  не только слушаем разнообразные музыкальные произведения, не только поем песни , но и учим  разные упражнения
     Разностороннее развитие личности ребенка обеспечивается благодаря тесной взаимосвязи эстетического воспитания с нравственным, умственным, физическим. 
  Музыкальные умения и навыки детей  2 мл.  группы: 
На конец учебного года во 2-й младшей группе дети должны уметь:
Слушание:  Эмоциональный отклик на музыку, желание ее слушать.
Отличать звучание контрастных по тембру инструментов(барабан - металлофон),узнавать и называть знакомые музыкальные и инструментальные произведения.
Пение:  Петь без напряжения, уметь тянуть долгие звуки в песнях, четко выговаривать слова, петь вместе с музыкальным руководителем(диапазон до1 – ля1), петь самостоятельно под  аккомпанимент.
Музыкально-ритмические движения:
Реагировать на конец и начало музыки. Выполнять под музыку бег , ходьбу, прыжки, простые образные движения (зайчик, мишка, киска, птичка),движения в парах, в кругу, простые танцевальные движения: притопы одной и двумя ногами, хлопки, кружение по одному и в паре, фонарики, пружинка.
Выполнять танцы ,сложенные из выученных  элементов.
Реагировать при изменении темпа в музыки, выполняя соответствующие движения.
Овладение детьми  музыкальными умениями и навыками – это сложный и кропотливый процесс . Многие дети во 2 младшей группе  просто не посещали детский сад, потому что болели, а другие просто не пришли : проспали , прогуляли. Вы все знаете , что догонять –это гораздо труднее ,чем постепенно   и вовремя учить . Детки ,не посещавшие детский сад и мало посещавшие, не дают остальным двигаться вперед и учить что-то новое. Так как приходится повторять и разучивать  прошлогодний  материал.  Не пропускайте детский сад без уважительной причины.

*«Внешний вид детей на музыкальных занятиях»*

Музыкальное занятие в детском саду проводится два раза в неделю в каждой группе. В эти дни дети приходят в музыкальный зал, где всё приготовлено для успешного проведения музыкального занятия. Для того, чтобы ребёнок мог свободно двигаться во время исполнения упражнений, плясок необходима соответствующая обувь. Прежде всего она должна быть фиксированная. Например, чешки или балетки. И совсем недопустимо, чтобы ребёнок был в комнатных тапочках, «сланцах» или просто в «шлёпках».
На музыкальных занятиях мы приучаем детей видеть красивое, пробуждаем интерес к окружающему миру и его красоте. А как же это сделать, если наши девочки приходят на занятие неопрятные, а мальчики в помятой одежде? Очень важно, чтобы девочки были одеты в юбки, потому, что иначе им просто не удасться поставить руки на юбку во время танцев. Это приведёт к тому, что у них появится привычка держать руки в воздухе, даже когда они будут в юбке или платье на празднике. Мальчики перед началом занятия обязательно должны хорошо заправить рубашки в шорты, чтобы выглядеть эстетично и во время танца видеть свои коленки, и ступни ног.
Мы очень просим Вас, дорогие родители, одевайте детей по сезону. Следите за аккуратностью их внешнего  вида детей.

*   Поговорим об утренниках.*
Утренник в детском саду - это не только праздник, но и испытание для ребенка. Помощь родителей здесь необходима. 
      На самом деле утренник - это не совсем праздник для детей. Скорее, это демонстрация умений детей и одновременно отчет о проделанной работе воспитателей  и музыкального руководителя. 
          Чего, например, хотят воспитатели? Чтобы была хорошая явка: во-первых, этот показатель очень ценен сам по себе, а во-вторых, чтобы не пришлось воспитательнице играть роль заболевшей Белочки или Снежинки.
Чтобы все дети, проявляли активность и на предложение поучаствовать в конкурсе с неподдельной радостью вскакивали с мест.
Чтобы была дисциплина - без особого предложения никто с мест не вскакивал и не отрывал детали костюма у соседа.
Чтобы папы гордились, а мамы умилялись так, что в отдельные моменты не могли сдержать слез.
       Утренник - важное событие в жизни ребенка. Именно там он узнает, как сочетать собственные удовольствия с выполнением обязательств. Именно там он научится совместной творческой деятельности. Там же получит представление о том, что такое сценарии и правила. И возможно, впервые проявит свои интересы и способности.
   Глубоко ошибочно мнение тех родителей, которые считают, что можно не водить ребенка на музыкальные занятия, а привести только на утренник , ничего кроме неприятностей (для ребенка из –за незнания материала), неумения выполнить простейшие танцевальные  движения, незнания слов песен , неумения правильно и вовремя перестроиться, не получиться. Ребенок расстраивается, путается, нервничает , зачастую плачет, мешает  остальным  детям , которые старательно учили стихи , песни , танцы в  продолжении долгого времени.
Как правило к утреннику детей готовят постепенно, сначала разучивая слова и мелодии песен, движения танцев, а за тем  идет знакомство со стихами и сказками ,герои которых будут  «приходить » на праздник . 
Разучивание материала на утренник , продолжается около двух месяцев. Дети постепенно разучивают  весь нужный  материал на  музыкальных занятиях, а затем в  свободное от других не менее важных занятий (таких как: математика, развитие речи, лепка, рисование, конструирование, труд и др.) закрепляют с воспитателями пройденный на занятии материал , учатся правильно и  выразительно произносить слова стихотворений и отрывки из сказок, закрепляют  исполнение отдельных танцевальных движений . Благодаря совместному и ежедневному  труду музыкального руководителя и воспитателей, вы, родители, имеете  возможность увидеть  развитие вокальных, актерских, танцевальных данных у своих детей. Но без помощи родителей  праздника не будет. На праздник ребенок должен придти в карнавальном костюме (если это Новый год), нужны атрибуты для упражнений, маски.
Совет по оформлению костюма  можно получить у музыкального руководителя или у воспитателя группы. Обязательно на ногах у детей должны быть «чешки», туфли не годятся для исполнения танцев .

*  «Внешний вид детей на утренниках»*
Детский костюм должен быть эстетичным и комфортным.
Избегайте тугих застежек, лучше ,чтобы застежки были в виде липучек.
Головной убор нужно сделать обязательно на завязках или  резинке.
Пусть ребенок его померяет,попрыгает ,побегает ,понаклоняется в нем, чтобы проверить,
Надежно ли он держится на голове. Платье  у девочек должно быть удобным , не допустимы кольца и обручи, т.к. девочки не могут сидеть на стуле- платье задирается вверх , а обычно оно просто на лице у ребенка.
Обычно описание костюмов дает музыкальный руководитель, если возникают вопросы ,не стесняетесь подойти  и спросить о том , что вас интересует.
Осенний праздник: нарядные   короткие платья  и костюмы, на головах маски овощей или героев.
Новый год: карнавальные костюмы для героев ,задействованных в сказке. Девочки- можно бальные платья ,но без обручей, на голову удобную  и легкую коронку.
Выпускной: Девочки- удобные бальные платья, мальчики – костюм и белая рубашка.
Развлечения: Святой Миколай, Рождество,Пасха,9 Мая .
Мальчики : костюм и белая рубашка, девочка- нарядное платье или костюмчик.
На ногах: белые носочки или колготки и чешки – у всех.

Помните ,дети не просто приходят посидеть на утреннике, они будут танцевать , прыгать ,бегать и именно поэтому должны чувствовать себя комфортно.

*Роль музыкального руководителя  и воспитателя в подготовке  праздников для детей.*
Музыкальный руководитель является  и постановщиком ,и режиссером ,
и организатором , и сценаристом в подготовке утренника .
Работа начинается  с сочинения сценария  для праздника , подбора сказок  и сценок ,для того чтобы максимальное количество детей было задействовано на празднике. Затем идет подбор стихов  для детей. По программе «Министерства образования» на празднике должно звучать не более 10 стихов. Но детей в группе  20,остальные детки  участвуют в танцах, в сказке или сценке, со средней группы некоторые детки будут пробовать солировать  на празднике и исполнять песню индивидуально. Во 2-й мл.гр  появляются индивидуальные танцы, т.е танцует не вся группа, а только часть деток.
Индивидуальные танцы бывают: для девочек, для мальчиков и парные.
Движения танца  так же составляет музыкальный руководитель ,учитывая возрастные особенности детей данного возраста.
Как правило индивидуальные танцы , песни- соло, сценки и сказки , разучиваются  во второй половине дня. Дети в саду должны быть до 16.30.
Песни музыкальным руководителем подбираются соответственно способностям детей  в данной вековой группе.

* Роль воспитателя  в подготовке утренника.*
Воспитатель распределяет и раздает стихи детям. Перед утренником, проверяет и работает над  дикцией и правильной интонацией  в стихотворении.
 Закрепляет , разученные муз. руководителем  на  занятии  слова песен. 
Закрепляет с детьми  особенно сложные отдельные движения в танцах.
Является ведущим на утреннике или исполнителем  роли в сценке и сказке.

Мы были очень рады, если  бы вы- родители, активнее принимали участие в наших утренниках. Вечная проблема – кому отдать роль Деда Мороза?
Если вы считаете, что у вас хороший голос  и вы замечательно поете ,  не стесняетесь стоять перед публикой. Пожалуйста, принимайте участие в наших утренниках.

----------


## mamylia

консультація для батьків


Українська народна пісня- частина народної медицини.
Українська народна пісня є унікальним явищем у світовій культурі. Вона вражає розмаїттям жанрів, стилів, глибиною змісту, незбагненною й незрівняною за своєю красою й простотою поезії.
   Бо ж недарма народна пісня творилася протягом тисячоліть, а, отже, пройшла такий відбір. Якого не знав жоден музичний жанр.
Чим уважніша людина до народної пісні, тим легше вона відрізняє зерно від сміття, тим багатша її пожива від цілющої сили справжньої пісні.
 В чому ж терапевтична дія пісні? Це так званий спеціалізований жанр, у якому майже нічого, іншого, крім емоцій немає. Ще вагітною, майбутня мама вивчає колискові, які незабаром співатиме дитині. Під часу співів і на матір, і на дитину накочуються цілющі хвилі…
Наші предки підсвідомо відчували, що ї колискова пісня має лікувальну ( психотерапевтичну дію).Через незбагненно прості й мудрі, теплі гойдання колискового ритму й маминої інтонації передаються дитині душевна рівновага, любов і довір’я до всього живого, один до одного .Нажаль дійсність не завжди прекрасна. Та в душі дитини вже сформувався перший захисний редут - в пам’яті дитини залишається інформація про те, що в житті більше доброго, ніж поганого. Достеменно відомо, що діти, які не знали, не чули, не сприймали у своєму ранньому дитинстві ні колискових, ні повчальних забавлянок чи пестушок, ні приповідок, зростають черствими до людської біди і горя, жорстокими до людей і тварин, загальмованими до навчання і сприйняття оточуючого.  Не соромтесь плакати, слухаючи гарну пісню. Дайте волю сльозам. Це ваше очищення. Пісня лікує вашу думку – це відома імперично знайдена істина.
 Лікувальна функція української народної пісні є очевидною і на фізіологічному рівні. Людина свідомо чи несвідомо знаходила найздоровіший, найефективніший спосіб дихання. Недарма дихальні вправи були особливим об’єктом уваги найдавніших лікарів, жреців, воїнів, філософів. Швидкий вдих і повільний видих в узагальненому розумінні це й є пісня. Але незрівнянно глибшою й важливішою функція української народної пісні є на рівні психологічному.Пісня непомітно й завжди несподівано допомагає стати віч –на –віч із своєю бідою, душевною травмою.Бо людині властиво ховатись від  власних психічних травм, не визнавати та не помічати їх – це надто болісно. Тому важко лікувати психічні хвороби.
  Через емоційний канал пісня розкриває людині суть її душевної травми, акцентуючи на добрі, красі.Реакцією на розуміння будуть сльози.
В нашому сучасному стрімкому житті тепер майже не чути в домівках колисанок наших бабусь.На жаль, зникають українські народні пісні перлини –приповідки, забавлянки, віршовані смішинки, гумористичні небилиці.А чи варто нехтувати народним досвідом?

----------

Лесюнька (15.01.2020)

----------


## mamylia

Пісню- в життя групи

Пісня повинна звучати не тільки на музичних заняттях, а й під час ігор, на прогулянках, входити в дитяче життя. Це стає можливим, якщо вихователь любить пісні, співає разом із дітьми.
        Вихователь повинен знати яке значення має спів для дитини, які пісні потрібні для певної вікової групи, сам правильно й виразно співати дитячі пісні.
       Виразність, м’якість, наспівність звучання мелодії – важливі вокальні навички. Легше співати ті пісні, в тексті яких зустрічається більше голосних звуків. Тому перевагу потрібно надавати народним пісням.
       Якщо діти співають неправильно, вихователь повинен вказати на помилку, самому заспівати цей фрагмент. Потім запропонувати одній дитині заспівати пісню , на останок - вся група повторює твір.
       Вибір пісні краще робити разом з музичним керівником. Буває таке, що одну й ту ж пісню діти сприймають по- різному. Це залежить від складу дітей ( хлопчики й двічата), їх музичної підготовленості, інтересів.
       Крім правильного виконання мелодії дітьми, вихователь повинен слідкувати за чіткою вимовою слів,  закінчень. Показ вихователя допомагає дітям уникнути неправильної вимови слів. Якщо вихователь помітив помилки, необхідно зразу ж їх виправити.
        Виразно виконати пісню допоможе музичний керівник. Він акцентує увагу вихователя на те, які відтінки зробити в пісні згідно художнього образу, які слова виділити, де співати швидше, де повільніше, а де потрібно брати дихання.
        Виховуючи  у дітей любов до пісні, необхідно розвивати бережливе ставлення до неї, не дозволяти співати крикливо , не доспівуючи текст, як під час самостійної музичної діяльності, та к і в іграх, на прогулянках. Якщо спів переходить в пусту забаву, необхідно зупинити дітей, зробити зауваження й надати приклад правильного співу. Тоді діти ніколи не будуть байдужими до пісні.
       Інтерес вихователя до музики виховує дітей, його щирість у почуттях, узгодженість дій з музичним керівником – основні умови, які дають позитивні результати . Пісня « живе » в дитячому садочку, в кожній групі.

----------


## mamylia

♫   ♪  ♫  ♪  ♫   ♪  ♫   ♪   ♫    ♪




☻Спів під кароке травмує
 голосовий апарат дитини.


	    ☻Уважно прислухайтесь до 
                 співу своєї дитини. «Дорослі»
                 пісні не пристосованиі до
                 дитячого диапазону.
                 Це приводить до 
                 перенапруження голосу.

----------


## mamylia

Девочки, выкладываю еще одну консультацию, может пригодится

МУЗИКА - ЦЕ "ВІТАМІНИ" ДЛЯ ДІТЕЙ


БЛАГОДІЙНІ ЗВУКИ ФОРМУЮТЬ МІЦНЕ ФІЗИЧНЕ ЗДОРОВ'Я ТА РОЗВИВАЮТЬ ЗДІБНОСТІ МАЛЮКІВ 

Медики стверджують, що багато сучасних хвороб у дітей пов'язані з нестачею в їхньому житті добротворних звуків. Вони потрібні для гармонійного повноцінного фізичного та інтелектуального розвитку і в утробі матері, і після народження. 
Дзюркіт струмка, шелест листя, щебетання птахів, сюркотіння цвіркуна і багато-багато інших звуків, серед яких людина жила впродовж тисячоліть, сьогодні змінилися ревищем реактивних літаків, гуркотінням автомобілів, побутової техніки тощо. А замість ніжного співу матері дитина чує постріли, лайливі слова, зойки жаху з телевізійних трилерів.
Батьки рідко надають значення таким "дрібницям". Проте благозвучні звуки природи та музики мають величезний вплив на організм на фізіологічному рівні. Доведено, що музика може заспокоювати нервову систему чи збуджувати, прискорювати роботу серця та дихання чи уповільнювати, підвищувати артеріальний тиск чи нормалізувати, спазмувати м'язи чи розслаблювати, підвищувати рівень ендорфіну (речовина, яка виробляється в мозку і сприяє підвищенню життєвого тонусу людини, усуненню больового синдрому тощо), регулювати температуру тіла, активізувати імунітет, стимулювати вироблення гормонів, що блокують стрес.

----------

1milenka37 (26.03.2020), Natuly (27.04.2020)

----------


## ИннаНичога

Тема: “Музика в повсякденному житті дітей”
(Консультація для вихователів та батьків)


ПЛАН
1.	Музика як могутній засіб всебічного розвитку дитини.
2.	Застосування музики в сюжетно-рольових іграх.
3.	Музично-дидактичні ігри у повсякденному житті.
4.	Музика під час проведення бесід, при розгляданні ілюстрацій.
5.	Музика при ознайомленні з природою, під час зображувальної діяльності.
6.	Музика як супутник ранкової гімнастики.
7.	Музика як невід’ємна частина вечорів розваг.
Музика – могутній засіб всебічного розвитку дитини, формування її духовного світу. Вона розширює її кругозір, знайомить з різноманітними явищами, збагачує почуттями, викликає радісні переживання, сприяє вихованню правильного ставлення до навколишнього світу. Залучення до музики активізує сприймання, мислення та мову, виховує високий естетичний смак, розвиває музичні здібності, уяву, творчу ініціативу, всебічно впливає на її розвиток.
Ввести дитину в чарівний світ музики, розвиваючи її музичні і творчі здібності покликані музичні керівники дошкільних закладів. Але важливо не тільки на музичних заняттях, а й у повсякденному житті створювати умови для розвитку музичних нахилів, інтересів, здібностей дітей. В іграх, на прогулянках, під час самостійної художньої діяльності діти за власною ініціативою можуть співати пісні, водити хороводи, слухати грамзапис музичних творів для дошкільників, підбирати найпростіші мелодії на дитячих музичних інструментах.
Музичну діяльність дітей у побуті відрізняє самостійність, ініціативність, прагнення зробити щось своє.
Отже, у дошкільників насамперед потрібно виховувати самостійність й ініціативу у використанні знайомих пісень, танців у різних умовах (в іграх, на прогулянках, у самостійній художній діяльності та ін.), у музично-дидактичних іграх розвивати мелодійний слух, почуття ритму, музично-сенсорні здібності, розширяти коло музичних вражень слуханням музичних творів у грамзапису і сприяти тому, щоб діти відтворювали їх у сюжетно-рольових іграх.
Застосовувати музику в сюжетно-рольових іграх можна по-різному; як ілюстрацію до дій матері, діти співають колискову святкуючи День народження, танцюють, співають) або для відтворення в них вражень, одержаних від музичних занять, святкових ранків, вечорів, розваг. Для успішного розвитку таких ігор діти повинні знати багато пісень, хороводів на побутову тематику, про різні професії, транспорт, народні пісні тощо. Такі твори є в програмовому музичному репертуарі (пісні: “Паровоз”, “Курчата”, музика А. Філіпенка, “Літаки”, музика І. Кишка, “Ідемо ми вулицями”, музика Тілічеєвої, “Баю-баю”, музика Красєєва; ігри: “Льотчики”, музика Нечаєва, “Поїзд”, музика Метлова, “Помічники”, музика Шутенко, “Веселий музикант”, музика Філіпенка, хоровод “Городна хороводна”, музика Можежелова та ін.).
Вихователь повинен заохочувати творчі прояви дітей, нагадувати про можливість використання у грі знайомі пісні, допомогти їм у музичному виконанні.
Проведення у повсякденному житті музично-дидактичних ігор, які розучуються дітьми на музичних заняттях, сприяє музичному розвитку, дає змогу дітям вправляти у розрізненні музичних звуків за тембром, висотою, ритмом, динамікою, за їх напрямком і характером.
Наприклад, вчить дітей розрізняти звучання різних інструментів за тембром (грати якусь мелодію на піаніно, відстукувати ритмічний малюнок пісні на бубні, на барабані, а діти впізнають на якому інструменті він грав).
Розрізняти звуки за висотою (співає нескладну мелодію, а діти повторюють, пропонувати розрізняти за висотою звучання двох бубнів, двох брязкальцях чи трикутників, що відтворюють різні за висотою звуки). Дітей старшого дошкільного віку в ігровій формі навчає розрізняти напрямок звучання мелодії (вгору чи вниз); піднімати ляльку на рух мелодії вгору і опускати, якщо мелодія йде вниз. Розвиває у них почуття ритму, пропонуючи їм за ритмічним малюнком, відстуканим на барабані, впізнати знайому пісеньку або повторити її. В іграх типу “Гаряче-холодно”, коли звучання брязкальця чи бубна послабляється або посилюється в залежності від віддалення чи наближення дитини до схованої іграшки, дошкільнята вчаться розрізняти звуки за динамікою. Для проведення музично-дидактичних ігор потрібно мати магнітофон з записом музичних творів для дошкільників, дитячі музичні інструменти. Музику можна використовувати при розповіданні дітям казок, особливо тих, за сюжетом яких написані дитячі опери або складено інсценівки з музичним супроводом, запропонувати їм послухати у запису пісні окремих персонажів (наприклад “Пісню кози” з опери Коваля “Вовк і семеро козенят” та ін.).
Музика може мати місце і під час проведення бесід. Наприклад, розповідаючи дітям про свято Осіні, можна пропонувати заспівати пісні “Гарна осінь” Попатенка, про зиму – заспівати пісні “Зима” Шутенко, “Зимовий ліс”, музика Чічкова та ін.).
Пісні, музику можуть залучати і під час розглядання ілюстрацій та бесід за ними. Так, розглядаючи ілюстрації з зображенням зимових розваг, діти можуть заспівати пісні: “Голубі санчата”, музика Йорданського та ін., під час бесід за ілюстрацією, на якій зображені діти що йдуть в ліс по гриби, проспівати пісні “На мосточку”, музика Філіпенка, “Ми ходили по гриби”, музика Верещагіна. Народні пісні-примовки, які широко використовуються на музичних заняттях для розспівування (“Сорока-ворона”, “Бім-бом”, обробка Степового).
Пісні, музичні ігри, хороводи повинні мати місце і при ознайомленні дошкільнят з природою – під час спостережень (пісні “Осінь” Красєва, “Ялинка”, музика Філіпенка), прогулянок, екскурсій.
Пісні можна виконати і під час зображувальної діяльності дошкільників. Наприклад, виліпили діти калачі і заспівали пісню Філіпенка “Калачі”, зробили аплікацію “Курчата” – заспівали пісню “Курчата” Філіпенка, намалювали літак і виконали пісню І. Кишка “Літаки”.
Музика є також постійним супутником ранкової гімнастики. Маршова пісня організовує початкову ходьбу, сприяє виробленню чіткості, ритмічності рухів. Музичний супровід гімнастичних вправ не повинен знижувати темп рухів або допускати великі паузи між вправами. Музика супроводжує й заключну ходьбу. Музичний керівник супроводжує ранкову гімнастику у 2 – 3-х групах щоденно, тобто майже через день у кожній групі.
У програмі дитячого садка в другій половині дня відведено 25 – 35 хв. Для самостійної художньої діяльності дітей (зображувальної, літературної діяльності дітей, музичної, театралізованої). Дошкільнята за власною ініціативою малюють, ліплять, грають на дитячих музичних інструментах, драматизують казки, пісні, слухають музику в запису та ін. Для організації самостійної музичної діяльності кожна група дитячого садка повинно мати певне обладнання; програвач та набір пластинок, різноманітні дитячі музичні інструменти.
Бажано мати в групі і альбом “Наші пісні” з картинками за змістом знайомих дітям пісень. Однією з важливих умов формування самостійної співочої діяльності є співи без музичного супроводу.
Інтерес дітей до танцювальних рухів часто виникає після пропозиції вихователя у русі, який вони вивчали на музичному занятті.
Виникненню самостійної музично-ігрової діяльності дошкільників сприйматиме використання магнітофона із записом музичного супроводу до улюблених музичних ігор.
Нагадуючи дітям про те, що можна заспівати, потанцювати, пограти на музикальних інструментах, організувати гру в театр та ін. Вносячи в групу нові атрибути, посібники, вихователь сприяє кращий організації самостійної художньої діяльності та розвитку творчих здібностей дітей.
Пожвавлення і радість вносять в життя дошкільнят вечори розваг. Вони дають їм також змогу активніше, творчо виявляти себе в музичній діяльності, сприяють закріпленню здобутих на музичних заняттях знань та вмінь, виховують у них винахідливість, спритність, ініціативу, життєрадісність.
Види вечорів розваг найрізноманітніші: ляльковий, тіньовий, настільний театр, ігри драматизації, вечори ігор-атракціонів, загадок, святкування дня народження дітей, тематичні вечори-концерти (“пори року”, “Наш улюблений композитор”) та ін.
Музика – невід’ємна частина вечорів розваг. У ляльковому, тіньовому, настільному театрах, в іграх-драматизаціях вона допомагає створювати настрій, розкриває і підкреслює характер дійових осіб, сприяє ритмічності їх рухів, емоційному виконанню ролі.
На музичних вечорах, тематичних концертах та концертах художньої самодіяльності, вечорах музичних загадок, у драматизаціях пісень музика відіграє провідну роль. Вона пробуджує емоції дітей спрямовує їхні дії, допомагає відчути і передати засобі музичної віртуозності, розвиває музичні здібності дошкільників.
Вечори розваг проводять у другій половині дня один раз на тиждень для кожної вікової групи (іноді можна об’єднати дві групи разом). Музичні вечори потрібно проводити один раз на два тижні. До вечорів розваг музичний керівник і вихователь готуються заздалегідь. Вихователь розучує з дітьми ролі, а музичний керівник вивчає з ними пісні, танці, музичні ігри, підбирає музику. Тільки завдяки спільним зусиллям вихователів і музичних керівників їхньому тісному контакту пісні, ігри, танці вийдуть у повсякденне життя дитячого садка, будуть сприяти всебічному і гармонійному розвиткові дошкільників.
Прикладом такої спільної плідної роботи всього педагогічного колективу у музичному вихованню дітей є дошкільний заклад №36 міста Чернігова, де ось вже 10 років працює в ньому музичний керівник Т.Л. Голубєва. Чарівною мовою звуків вона розповідає про Батьківщину, її красу, про рідну природу, виховує у них любов до музики, розвиває їхні музичні здібності. Музичні заняття для дітей нашого садочка №42 також справжнє свято, бо музичний керівник завжди серйозно готується до них, кожного разу старається знаходить нові прийоми, щоб захопити дітей, навчає їх усвідомлено розуміти прекрасне, підводить їх до засвоєння засобів втілення, найпростіших музичних образів, розкриває виразність музичного мистецтва.
Вихованці нашого садочка люблять і розуміють музику, співають виразно, емоційно і злагоджено, ритмічно танцюють виявляють творче ставлення до музики. Для розвитку творчої активності я на музичних заняттях даю дітям спеціальні творчі завдання у різних видах музичної діяльності (імітації рухів, характерних для персонажів музичних ігор, наспівуванні різних інтонацій, співочому інтонуванні примовок, вистукуванні різноманітних ритмів на бубні; металофоні та ін.). цю роботу продовжують вихователі, керуючи творчими проявами дітей у повсякденному житті. Під час ігор та самостійної художньої діяльності діти нашого садочку співають улюблені пісні, слухають музику в запису, грають у м/д та сюжетно-рольові ігри на музичну тематику, танцюють, водять хороводи, грають на різних дитячих музичних інструментах.
Вечори розваг завжди цікаві й емоційні. Виразний музичний супровід, яскраві костюми, створюють у дітей радісний, піднесений настрій, сприяють їхньому естетичному розвиткові.
Наполегливо, послідовна і творча робота музичного керівника і всього педагогічного колективу дошкільного закладу з музичного виховання дошкільнят, використання технічних засобів, наявність у дітей, у групах різноманітного обладнання для організації музичної діяльності сприяли тому, що пісні, музика міцно ввійшли в побут дітей.
Література
1.	Л. Левченко. Музика в повсякденному житті дітей – К., 2000.
2.	Н.А. Вєтлугіна. Методика музичного виховання в дитячому садку.
3.	Музичний розвиток дітей від 2 до 7 років в умовах дошкільного закладу. Методичні рекомендації. – К., 1997.


Музыкальные занятия детском саду
Первая младшая группа.
 (Консультація для батьків та вихователів)


В детском саду музыкальные занятия проводятся систематически, начиная с 1 младшей группы. Содержание занятий строится таким образом, чтобы обеспечивалось постепенное музыкальное развитие каждого ребенка.
Задача музыкальных занятий: воспитывать эмоциональный отклик на музыку разного характера: спокойную, веселую, подвижную, бодрую.
Моя задача на занятиях – это формирование сенсорных способностей детей.
С этой целью мы будем на занятиях не только слушать разнообразные музыкальные произведения, не только петь песни, но и учить разные упражнения.
На различение свойств музыкального звука: высоты, тембра, динамики, длительности. Для этого будут использоваться и игрушки, и музыкальные инструменты.
Например в 1–м квартале мы познакомимся с дудочкой, барабаном, погремушкой и колокольчиком, постепенно в других группах детки будут знакомиться с металлофоном, тамбурином, балалайкой, треугольником и др. муз. инструментами.
На третьем году жизни у детей начинаются формироваться первые певческие интонации, такие как: звукоподражание, проговаривание на распев отдельных слов, подпевание окончаний музыкальных фраз (ведь многие дети еще просто не умеют правильно произносить слова). Особое внимание на музыкальных занятиях будет уделяться развитию координации движений, так как дети 3-х летнего возраста еще не совсем уверенно передвигаются.
Мы будем учить их элементарной ритмичности в движениях под музыку. Малыши осваивают бег и шаг под музыку, учатся слышать смену частей в музыке (то веселую и быструю, то спокойную уверенную и четкую).
Вначале все движения будут выполняться в соответствии с текстом песен , но мы помним, что все движения мы должны научить их выполнять ритмично(это пружинка, постукивание каблучком, фонарики, подпрыгивание).
Может быть это покажется странным для вас, взрослых, но все первое полугодие направлено на обучение детей ходить в хороводе по кругу, держась за ручки. А полностью водить хоровод дети научатся только во второй мл. группе. Это самое сложное танцевальное упражнение для деток 3-го года жизни.
И только на Новый год у нас будет проходить первый в жизни малышей самостоятельный праздник, на который родителей как правило не пускают.
Мы же нарушая правила, которые дает нам Министерство образования, иногда разрешаем мамам,  папам и бабушкам посмотреть утренник, но только из-за ширмы.
Малышки еще очень привязаны к мамам и очень боятся, что мама исчезнет, поэтому плачут, стараются не отходить от мамы. Утренник у них очень короткий, не более 20 минут. На нем мы видим чему научились детки за полгода.
И сразу предупреждаю тех родителей которые по каким – то своим причинам не водят детей в детский сад (за частую это просто лень и не желание слышать плачь малыша каждое утро, иногда это «домашний режим» по справке врача, исключение составляет болезнь детей, но неделя – две не больше).
Не надейтесь на то, что вы приведете ребенка на праздник, он встанет в круг и будет выполнять все, что делают детки, которые постоянно ходят на занятия. В основном праздничный утренник строится на хорошо знакомом программном материале, который интересно варьируется и по-новому оформляется.
Ваш ребенок от испуга, от того, что ничего не умеет, плохо знает воспитателей и муз. руководителя, будет громко плакать и звать маму, тем самым испортит праздник и остальным малышам и всем присутствующим. По этому дети, не посещавшие садик просто сидят с мамами и смотрят утренник, а затем получают подарок.
Утренник в детском саду - это не только праздник, но и испытание для ребенка. Помощь родителей здесь необходима.
На самом деле утренник - это не совсем праздник для детей. Скорее, это демонстрация умений детей и одновременно отчет о проделанной работе воспитателей.
Желательно с каждым ребенком подготовить выступление в соответствии с его способностями, которое доставит ему удовольствие.
Как правило к утреннику детей готовят постепенно, сначала разучивая слова и мелодии песен, движения танцев, а за тем идет знакомство со стихами и сказками, герои которых будут «приходить » на праздник.
Разучивание материала на утренник, продолжается около двух месяцев. Дети постепенно разучивают весь нужный материал на музыкальных занятиях, а затем в свободное от других не менее важных занятий (таких как: развитие речи, лепка, рисование, конструирование, труд и др.) закрепляют с воспитателями пройденный на занятии материал, учатся правильно и выразительно произносить слова стихотворений и отрывки из сказок, закрепляют исполнение отдельных танцевальных движений.
Благодаря совместному и ежедневному труду музыкального руководителя и воспитателей, вы, родители, имеете возможность увидеть развитие вокальных, актерских, танцевальных данных у своих детей. Но без помощи родителей праздника не будет. На праздник ребенок должен придти в карнавальном костюме (если это Новый год), нужны атрибуты для упражнений, маски.
Совет по оформлению костюма можно получить у музыкального руководителя или у воспитателя группы.
Обязательно на ногах у детей должны быть «чешки», туфли не годятся для исполнения танцев.
И все же утренник - важное событие в жизни ребенка. Именно там он узнает, как сочетать собственные удовольствия с выполнением обязательств. Именно там он научится совместной творческой деятельности. Там же получит представление о том, что такое сценарии и правила. И возможно, впервые проявит свои интересы и способности.
Все 2 –е полугодие направлено на развитие певческих способностей детей, но только к апрелю – маю следующего года детки вместе с взрослыми смогу от начала до конца петь несложные песенки.
Весь третий год жизни большое место при формировании навыков пения и слушания музыки занимает игрушка, соответствующая содержанию песни.
Осознание малышом содержания песни начинается прежде всего с того, с чем он хорошо знаком. Игрушка – зрительный образ, который связывается с определенной песней. Мы всегда на занятии объясняем содержание песенок,  спрашиваем о чем песня, что делает герой песни?
Продолжительность занятия 15 минут. А мы, педагоги, за это короткое время должны научить детей петь и танцевать, слушать музыку и играть в музыкальные игры.

Особенности детского пения.
 (Консультація для вихователів та батьків)


Пение является основным средством музыкального воспитания. Дети любят петь, поют охотно. При этом они активно выражают свои переживания, чувства и глубже воспринимают музыку. Слова в песне помогают детям понять содержание и характер музыки. 
Дети лучше воспринимают мелодию с голоса, чем при исполнении на инструменте. 
Пение развивает у детей музыкальный слух, чувство ритма, способность воспринимать мелодию по памяти. 
Пение оказывает большую помощь в развитии речи, т.к. при пении приходится выговаривать слова протяжно, нараспев, а значит, широко раскрывается рот, активно работает язык и губы. Это способствует правильному произношению отдельных звуков и слов.
При соблюдении гигиенических условий (пение в проветренном помещении или на свежем воздухе в тёплую погоду) пение способствует развитию лёгких и укреплению голосового аппарата. По мнению врачей, пение является лучшей формой дыхательной гимнастики!
Петь любят все дети! Начиная с двухлетнего возраста, ребёнок уже сам может исполнять знакомую ему песенку из мультфильма или музыкальной программы.
 Задача родителей активно поощрять пение малыша и помогать ему, не взирая на качество исполнения на первых порах.
Систематические музыкальные занятия в детском саду помогут вашему ребёнку совершенствовать своё пение и введут его в огромный и прекрасный мир музыки, подарят радость общения с ним!
 Дайте возможность ребёнку посещать все без исключения музыкальные занятия, и результаты этого Вас приятно удивят!

----------

Іванка (13.09.2017)

----------


## ИннаНичога

Розвиток творчих здібностей
(Консультація для вихователів та батьків)
Ні у кого не виникає сумніву, що прогрес цивілізації залежить виключно від обдарованих людей. К. Пекес "Обдаровані діти" 
Сьогодні у нашому суспільстві виникла нагальна потреба в творчих, діяльних і обдарованих, інтелектуально й духовно розвинених громадян. Тому завдання вчителя ліцею не тільки виявляти, розвивати таких учнів, а й привернути увагу до них науковців, психологів, друзів, колег, батьків. 
Розвиток творчих здібностей необхідно розпочинати з ранніх років, враховуючи наявні нахили дитини. Чим раніше починається розвиток здібностей, талантів, тим більше шансів на їх розкриття. У дитячому віці учень більше здібний до творчості, ніж у зрілому, тому що на нього не впливають різного виду стереотипи. 
Ось чому адміністрації та колективу навчально-виховних слід приділяти велику увагу навчально-виховному процесу початкової школи, основним елементом якого був і залишається урок, але в системі особистісно-орієнтованого навчання істотно змінити його функції, форму організації. 
Тому перед вчителем стоїть завдання не повідомити матеріал і перевірити знання, а виявити досвід учнів щодо викладеної вчителями інформації. Змінилася й режисура уроку. Учні співпрацюють у діалозі з вчителем, висловлюють свої думки, діляться інформацією, обговорюють те, що пропонують однокласники, відбирають під керівництвом вчителя той матеріал, що закріплений науковими знаннями. 
Найголовніше завдання вчителя в будь-якій ситуації - створити в класі творчу атмосферу, більше того, педагог повинен розуміти психологічну сутність цього процесу. Це насамперед не насильне навчання, а заохочення до пізнання, повага інтелектуальної сили дитини. 
Варто відпрацьовувати форми позакласної роботи, вони мають чимало специфічного на відміну від загальноосвітньої школи. Добре розвивати так звану клубну роботу. 
Вже з учнів 2-х класів варто створити щось на зразок наукового клуб "Маленький ерудит". 
Тісний зв'язок із старшою школою може мати клуб для старшокласників "Еколог" та клуб любителів англійської мови. В невимушеній обстановці вчителі досягають високого рівня оперування математичними знаками, абстрактними символами, розвивають здатність до творчого самовираження, особистісно-ціннісного ставлення до навчання; діти насолоджуються діяльністю яка приносить їм радість пізнання. Своїми маленькими успіхами в творчості учні діляться на сторінках власної газети з батьками, вчителями, друзями. 
Краще, коли навчальний заклад формує комплекс, до якого входять школа, ліцей (коледж тощо), дитячий садок. 
Педагогічний колектив має переслідувати головну мету - відродження національної еліти, забезпечення найсприятливіших умов для навчання дітей і розвитку їх творчих здібностей. Тому основною концептуальною метою в роботі вчителя є орієнтація на особистість, на формування і розвиток її творчої і пізнавальної активності. 
Вчителі мають відмовитися від будь-яких форм примушення, а тим паче пригнічення учнів. Учні мають отримати свободу у виборі навчання з профілюючої підготовки, у розвитку здібностей через науково-дослідницьку роботу, адже педагогічна система закладу має доповнюватися такою важливою сферою, як науково-дослідницька робота, яка виступає таким же основним компонентом цілісного навчального процесу, як навчальний процес, виховна робота. 
Формами звіту за виконану науково-дослідницьку роботу є реферати, творчі роботи. Після захисту робіт науково-методична рада школи має направляти кращі роботи в МАН. Своєрідним звітом про науково-дослідницьку роботу має стати традиційна щорічна науково-практична конференція самостійного наукового товариства. Головні особливості цих конференцій - звіт роботи дитини за 1-3 роки по поєднанню базових знань і тих, що дозволяють ліцеїсту виконувати функції дослідника; орієнтація ліцейської освіти на освіту вузівську, що дає змогу досягти високого рівня загальнонаукового навчання, озброєння ліцеїстів уміння одночасного оперування знаннями різних галузей науки. 
Олімпіадний рух у школі має починатися з перших днів навчального року. Потрібно, щоб учні 7-11 класів мали можливість взяти участь у достатній кількості олімпіад І туру, завдання яких відповідають найвищим вимогам за рівнем складності, різноманітністю і практичною неординарністю. 
Робота з обдарованою дитиною в школі базується на принципах демократичності, науковості, майстерності, системності, гуманізму. Гуманізм колектив розуміє як рішучий поворот до особистості учня, тому і створюємо для обдарованих дітей найоптимальніші умови їх розвитку і і навчання. Вже в травні місяці, після діагностики соціально-психологічної служби, діти обирають спецкурси, які будуть відвідувати у наступному навчальному році. Завдання цих спецкурсів - пробуджувати і виховувати власну активність молодої людини, її пізнавальні і творчі потреби. Але поряд з цим вчителі пам'ятають, що дитина з високим розвитком інтелекту і творчими нахилами потребує не тільки відповідного розумового навантаження, а й своєчасного мудрого керівництва вчителя. Тому розклад спецкурсів передбачає заняття в другій половині дня в суботу. Це дало змогу учням обирати предмет, рівень вивчення його на основі власного пізнавального досвіду. Наприклад, учням, що цікавляться інформатикою, за вибором пропонуються курси-користувача, розв'язування олімпіадних задач, методи програмування тощо. 
Велика роль у роботі з обдарованою дитиною належить участі дітей у міжнародних програмах. 
Особливо популярними стали ігри клубів веселих та кмітливих, які поєднують гумор і сатиру, драму і поезію, музику і танець. 
Обдаровані діти . Унікальні складні характери . Вони надзвичайно чутливі і тому потребують особливої уваги. У чому ж полягає особливість нашої роботи з такими дітьми? Насамперед, це традиційні форми роботи, але своєрідно поєднані з прийомами і методами навчання, модифіковані та інтерпретовані. Такі форми роботи поєднують раціональні та емоційні види діяльності, надають простір ініціатив дітей. Для розвитку творчих здібностей, інтелектуального потенціалу найбільш ефективними виявилися проблемні, дослідницькі, пошукові методи навчання. Під керівництвом вчителя учень включається в пошук істини і досягає її розкриття власними зусиллями, або простежує від думки вченого. Він отримує не готові знання, а дістає їх власною працею, тобто вчиться мислити. У практичних роботах надаємо перевагу творчим завданням, які дають змогу саморозкритися обдаруванню. 


Как определить талант ребенка?
 (Консультація для батьків та вихователів)



В дошкольные годы у ребенка могут проявляться специфические способности в одной из областей человеческой деятельности, что свидетельствует о врожденных способностях ребенка, его одаренности. Американскими психологами А. де Хааном и Г. Кафом разработана тест-анкета на выявление этих способностей. 

Ваш ребенок имеет музыкальный талант, если он: 
1.Любит музыку и музыкальные записи, всегда стремится туда, где можно послушать музыку; 
2. Очень быстро и легко отзывается на ритм и мелодию, внимательно вслушивается в них, легко запоминает; 
3. Если поет или играет на музыкальных инструментах, вкладывает в исполнение много чувства и энергии, а также свое настроение; 
4. Сочиняет свои собственные мелодии; 
5. Научился или учится играть на каком-либо музыкальном инструменте.

Артистический талант проявляется у Вашего ребенка тем, что он: 
1. Часто, когда ему не хватает слов, выражает свои чувства мимикой, жестами и движениями; 
2. Стремится вызвать эмоциональные реакции у других, когда с увлечением о чем-то рассказывает; 
3. Меняет тональность и выражение голоса, непроизвольно подражая человеку, о котором рассказывает; 
4. С большим желанием выступает перед аудиторией, причем стремится, чтобы его слушателями были взрослые; 
5. С легкостью передразнивает привычки, позы, выражения; 
пластичен и открыт всему новому; 
6. Любит и понимает значение красивой и характерной одежды.


Как научить малыша подпевать?
 (Консультація для батьків та вихователів)


Пойте чаще, старайтесь не пропускать ни одного дня. Разучивайте песни «с голоса». Чередуйте пение с аккомпанементом и пение без музыкального сопровождения. Используйте детские музыкальные инструменты. Дети любят слушать и узнавать знакомые мелодии в новом звучании.
Старайтесь не искажать мелодию. Пойте негромко. Избегайте преувеличенной артикуляции. Иначе малыш, подражая вам, начнет изображать без звука движение вашего рта, и при этом будет гримасничать и кривляться.
Старайтесь подчеркнуть интонацией содержание песни. Колыбельные пойте спокойно, ласково, тихо; веселые песни - оживленно.
Помните: маленький ребенок начинает присоединяться к пению взрослого в моменты, удобные для него в речевом плане, поэтому так важно, чтобы в тексте песни были простые, легко произносимые и неоднократно повторяемые слова. 
Например, песня «Птички».
Прилетайте, птички, к нам, к нам, к нам.
Зернышек я птичкам дам, дам, дам.
Клювиками птички - клю, клю, клю.
Я смотрю на птичек и пою:
Ля-ля-ля-ля, ля-ля, ля-ля-ля; Ля-ля-ля-ля, ля-ля, ля-ля-ля.
Малыш очень мал, еще не говорит, но слышит, как для него поют. Ему это нравится, и вот его первый отклик, его первое участие в пении: это подговаривание «Да», - то, что, собственно, ему по силам. 
Например, «Ладушки». Мама играет с ребёнком и поет:
1. Ладушки, ладошки,
Звонкие хлопушки,
Хлопали в ладошки,
После каждого куплета вы протяжно поете «Да» и хлопаете по коленям двумя руками подчеркнутым, фиксированным движением.
Хлопали немножко. Да!
2. Кашку варили,
Ложечкой мешали,
Куколку кормили,
Кошечке давали.
Да!
3. Кулачки сложили,
Кулачками били: Тук-тук, тук-тук,
Тук - тук - тук.
Да!
4. Ладушки плясали,
Деток забавляли,
Ля-ля-ля-ля,
Ля-ля-ля.
Да!
5.Ладушки устали,
Ладушки поспали.
Баю-баю, баюшки,
Соединив ладошки прикладывают их к щёчке.
Баю-баю, ладушки.
Да!
Это «Да» малыш только подговаривает, но вместе со взрослым и в нужном месте текста. Порадуемся, что наш малыш принял участие не только в совместной игре и выполнил движения, но и в «пении». «Да!» - один из первых шажков. Постепенно вы сможете петь, замедляя показ движений, а затем и совсем исключить свой показ. Малыш будет сам выполнять их самостоятельно, вслушиваясь в ваше пение, что очень, очень важно.
Вслед за подговариванием идут звукоподражания. В текстах песен о кошке, собачке и т.д. есть слова, воспроизводящие звуки животных: ав, мяу и т.д. Такие песни малыши любят, и вместе со взрослым охотно звукоподражают в нужном месте текста. Вот еще один шажок к совместному участию в пении.
 Вы поете песенку "Птичка":
Села птичка на окошко.
Посиди у нас немножко.
Подожди, не улетай!
Улетела. Ай!
Ребенок не только слушает песенку, но его «Ай!» - посильное участие в пении - уже очень близко к интонации, которую передает в своем голосе мама. Ещё шажок вперед.
Существует много песенок, в которых есть слоговое пение: «ля-ля», «баю-баю». Например: «Поет, поет моя Танечка» (или мой Вовочка).
Поет, поет моя Танечка,
Поет, поет хорошая,
Хорошая, пригожая.
Поет, поет свою песенку:
Ля-ля, ля-ля, ля-ля-ля, ля-ля! (2 раза).
Мама сидит рядом или держит на коленях малыша и поет. Первое время ребенок вместе с мамой поет «ля-ля», затем, если захочет, «поет» «ля-ля» один. Не захочет один - пойте вместе с ним.
Иногда, войдя в комнату, где играет ребенок, вы услышите, как он «лялякает», «учит» петь игрушечного мишку и т.д. То есть «ля-ля» входит в его игру и потихоньку входит в его жизнь.
Песенка «Баю-баю!». Перед пением покажите малышу куклу «Таню». Рассмотрите, какая Таня нарядная - красивое платье, бантик. Покажите, управляя куклой, как Таня ходит, как пляшет; скажите, что Таня устала, будет спать, надо ей спеть песенку. Поете и укладываете куклу.
1. Баю-баю-баю,
Куклу раздеваю.
Куколка устала,
Целый день играла.
2. Положи, Танюша,
Щечку на подушку.
Вытяни ты ножки,
Спи, скорее крошка.
3. Баю-баю-баю,
Баю-баю-баю!
Таня засыпает,
Глазки закрывает.
Малыш начинает подпевать «баю-баю» и с вами, и без вас, играя с мишкой или куклой, зайкой и т.д. Еще один шаг вперед!
Далее вы включаете в репертуар песенки с простыми повторяющимися словами, например, песенку «Птички» на народную мелодию, сл. И. Плакиды.
Малыш уже начинает петь отдельные слова, а на третьем году жизни - целые фразы. Но всю песенку, весь куплет или два вместе с вами, и даже с музыкальной поддержкой (аккомпанементом) поют очень немногие дети. Если вы знаете, что это по силам другому малышу, а ваш не справляется, это не говорит об отставании или отсутствии музыкальных способностей у вашего ребенка. Музыкальное развитие идет у всех по-разному; большую роль играют здоровье, речь, общее развитие вашего малыша и то, как вы сами воспитываете его.
Песенки для слушания, подпевания и пения вы можете найти в музыкальных сборниках для детского сада (Младшая группа) и в двух сборниках: «Мы танцуем и поем», «У нас сегодня весело», автор В. Петрова.
Каждый человек, родившись, получает от матушки - природы драгоценный и великий дар - особого качества музыкальный инструмент - голос. Некоторые педагоги считают, что именно он может стать основой, фундаментом всей музыкальной культуры человека в будущем. Необходимо лишь научиться правильно владеть этим инструментом.
Обучать ребенка пению лучше всего используя для этого свой собственный голос. Слушая песню, малыш сам начинает подпевать, старательно подражая выразительным интонациям голоса взрослого. Чем младше ребенок, тем более легким должен быть песенный репертуар. Помните, что объем детского голоса невелик. Голосовые связки у малышей тонкие и хрупкие. Поэтому весь голосовой аппарат ребенка требует очень осторожного и бережного отношения.
При обучении пению всегда идите от простого к более сложному, словно постепенно поднимаетесь по лесенке к вершинам исполнительского мастерства.
Методика разучивания песен.
1. Мелодию лучше начинать разучивать без текста, на какой-нибудь слог, например «ля» (в таком случае все внимание ребенка будет сосредоточено на звуковысотной линии).
2. Подвижные песни сначала необходимо пропевать в замедленном темпе, чтобы ребенок успевал хорошо, правильно проговаривать все слова, особенно трудные для произношения.
3. Сложные по ритмическому рисунку и мелодии фрагменты песни необходимо поучить отдельно. Чтобы ребенок наглядно понял, куда движется мелодия и куда направить голос, пользуйтесь жестом ( рука следует вверх и вниз, скачком или плавно, в зависимости от движения мелодии). Такты с трудным ритмическим рисунком нужно прохлопать, затем одновременно прохлопать и пропеть на какой - либо слог.
4. Чтобы звук во время пения имел красивую окраску, следите за губами ребенка. Он всегда должен иметь округлую форму. Этому помогает и хорошо открывающийся рот.
5. Дышать нужно спокойно, не поднимая плеч и не делая шумных вдохов перед каждой новой фразой песни. Сохранять воздух в легких желательно до окончания фразы, экономно расходуя его. Научиться этому можно, поиграв, например, со свечей (дуйте на пламя свечи как можно дольше, наблюдая, как оно при этом отклоняется в сторону) или с белыми пушинками - парашютиками знакомого всем одуванчика.
6. Перед пением голос должен быть «разогрет». Для этого используются небольшие, на трех - пяти звуках, распевки. Это может быть «Музыкальная лесенка», которую желательно пропевать от разных ступенек, постепенно повышая голос или какие-нибудь другие короткие пропевки, например «Две трети», «Птица и птенчики» и др.
7. Правильное положение корпуса ребенка во время пения помогает исполнению песни. Сидеть нужно прямо, без напряжения, расправив плечики, руки спокойно положить на колени ближе к корпусу, голову вниз опускать не следует. Если песня исполняется стоя, то спина при этом должна быть также прямой, руки желательно спокойно опустить вдоль туловища. При таком положении корпуса вся дыхательная система, весь голосовой аппарат гармонично настроены на процесс пения.
Музыканты - педагоги при оценке пения детей часто используют термин «чистота интонирования». Говорят, например, интонация у ребенка не чистая, или « чистота интонирования оставляет желать лучшего». Что это означает?
Чисто интонировать или, что одно и то же, «чисто» петь - это значит, петь без фальши, не фальшивить во время пения.
Когда вы играете на каком - либо инструменте и одновременно поете, надо слушать себя и следить за тем, чтобы звук инструмента и голос сливались. Приходиться сознательно управлять своим голосом и приспосабливать его к звучанию инструмента. Если из инструмента извлекается высокий звук, нужно постараться сделать свой голос тоненьким ( например, как у мышонка) и послушать, добрался ли он до высокого звука инструмента, соединился ли с ним в согласованном звучании. Если на инструменте сыграли низкий звук, нужно сделать наоборот, опустить голос, пусть он будет более «толстым», низким. Главное всегда себя слушать и контролировать. Голос поющего и звук, издаваемый инструментом, должны сливаться в один. Это очень важно. Если есть хоть небольшая рассогласованность между звуком музыкального инструмента и его повторением человеком, о чистом пении не может быть и речи, а ведь к частоте пения люди всегда относились и относятся очень серьезно.
Не стоит расстраиваться, если сразу не получается исполнить песню чисто. Для успеха требуется время, упражнения в развитии звуковысотного слуха и, конечно, регулярные занятия пением. И всегда помните:
Прежде чем проинтонировать (пропеть) звук песни, важно правильно услышать его и точнейшим образом повторить голосом.

----------

Triol (22.03.2021)

----------


## ИннаНичога

ШЕ ХОЧУ ЗАПРОПОНУВАТИ провести бесіду з вихователями, або з батьками 
з музичними хвилинками (їх можна змінити)

Духовність у творах мистецтва
Бесіда з вихователями (батьками) на тему "Ave Maria!"

Мета: розкрити образ матері через живописний образ Мадонни.
Завдання
Навчальні: знайомство з живописом Рафаеля Санті, картиною "Сікстінська мадонна", молитвою "Божій Матері", образами матерів у різних творах мистецтва,( повторення нотної грамоти з вихователями ).
Розвивальні: розвиток образного сприймання музики та живопису; розвиток вокально-хорових навичок, розвиток навичок читання нотних записів, уміння аналізувати своє та чуже вокально-хорове виконання.
Виховні: виховання естетичних смаків через один з найпрекрасніших образів мистецтва - образ Богоматері; виховання любові й поваги до рідної матері.
Наочні посібники: репродукції картин «Сікстинська мадонна» Рафаеля Санті, оформлені тема й епіграф до уроку, текст вірша А. Пушкіна, біографія Ф. Шуберта, нотні картки, кросворд, підручник «Музичне мистецтво», молитва «Божій Матері», портрети композиторів, ноти Ф. Шуберта «Ave Maria».
Хід бесіди
1. Організація 
Вхід до залу під мелодію Ф. Шуберта «Ave Maria».
Музичне привітання
Добрий день вам, добрий день
В світі музики, фантазії, пісень!
Добрим будь, щирим будь!
І з мистецтвом у дивний путь!
2. Повідомлення теми та мети уроку
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК. Подивимось на картини, репродукції, які висять на дошці та знаходяться у ваших підручниках. Ви, напевно, подумки ще чуєте ту музику, під яку заходили до кімнати.... Як ви гадаєте, хто є головним образом картин?
Присутні. Матір із немовлям, Свята Марія з Ісусом, Мадонна, Богоматір...
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК.. Так, усі безумовно праві. Це образ матері, який у творах образотворчого мистецтва ми можемо зустріти під назвою Мадонна, Богоматір, Свята Марія. Наш урок сьогодні буде присвячений цьому образу, оспіваному в мистецтві. Композитори та музиканти, звертаючись до Божої Матері, велично промовляли «Ave Maria». Сьогодні спробуємо стати творцями цього образу. І ви побачите, що образ найдорожчої у світі людини може створити кожний із нас.
3. Бесіда про молитву «Божій Матері», живописця Рафаеля Санті та його картину «Сікстінська Мадонна»
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК.. Звідки ж з'явились ці слова «Ave Maria»? («Ave Maria»у перекладі з латини означає «Радуйся, Маріє». Цими словами вітав Діву Марію архангел Гавриїл, який був посланий Богом у місто Назарет сповістити Марію про народження Ісуса Христа. У православній літургії звернення до Марії має такий зміст: «Богородице Діво, радуйся».
О, Пречистая Владычице Богородице,
Царице небеси и земли, высшая ангел и архангел
И всея твари честнейшая, чистая Дево Марие,
Миру Благая помощнице, и всем людям утверждение,
И во всяких нуждах избавление!
Ты еси заступница и предстательница
Наша, ты еси обидимим защищение,
Скорбящим радование, сирым прибежице,
вдовам хранительница, девам слава,
плачущим веселие, больным посещение,
немощным исцеление, грешным спасение.
Помилуй нас, Мати Божия,
И прошение наше исполни, вся бо суть
Возможна ходатайству Твоему:
Яко Тебе слава подобает ныне и присно
И во веки веков. Аминь.
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК.. Як ви гадаєте, про що розповідається в цій молитві?
Зверніть увагу на автопортрет Рафаеля Санті (1483-1520) - великого митця, живописця Відродження та його картину «Сікстінська Мадонна».
Сучасники називали Рафаеля «Божественним Санті». Як ви гадаєте, чому?
Санті прожив коротке життя - усього 37 років, але дуже творчо, натхненно та щасливо. Відомий автопортрет художника був написаний у 1506 р., коли Рафаелю було 23 роки. В його обличчі можна розгледіти душевну рівновагу та рішучість. Його «Сікстінська Мадонна» по праву визнана вершиною творіння великого живописця. Вдивляючись у картину, ми можемо бачити зліва - враженого видінням Святого Сікста, який разом зі святою Варварою-посередники між мадонною та глядачем. Мадонна сходить з небес, на парапет спираються чудесні янголи. Рафаель зупинив вічний рух матері, яка віддає в жертву свого сина в ім'я майбутнього - символ красоти та жертви материнської любові. Ця видатна картина отримала назву за ім'ям монастиря, для якого був написаний цей алтарний образ.
Як ви гадаєте, чи можна картину, створену в XVI столітті, уважати сучасною?
Вдивляючись у картину, спробуємо уявити почуття, які охоплювали її автора під час створення образу Богоматері, а також уявити музику, яка могла б так само натхненно відтворити цей образ.
4. Творче завдання. Гра-кросворд «Відгадай прізвище композитора»
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК.. Я пропоную вашій увазі розв'язати кросворд, створений на базі прізвищ композиторів, яких ми вивчали впродовж цього року, і ви дізнаєтесь, хто ж написав музику до великої молитви. За кожну вірну відповідь усі будуть отримувати нотки, які під кінець уроки перетворяться на ваші оцінки-бали.
Кросворд
Запитання до кросворду:
1)Автопортрет великого українського поета, художника, який написав славетну книгу «Кобзар». На слова цього поета пісня «Думи мої, думи мої»? (Шевченко.)
2)Як звали видатного італійського композитора Верді? (Джузеппе.)
3)Прізвище видатного російського композитора, його музична творчість здебільшого пов'язані з народними сказаннями, розповідями про героїчні подвиги народу. Твори «Князь Ігор», «Богатирська симфонія». (Бородін.)
4)Назвіть прізвище геніального німецького композитора-класика, який прожив не легке життя. Найпопулярнішій твір «Місячна соната»? (Бетховен.)
5)Видатний норвезький композитор. Із сюїти «Пер Гюнт» ми слухали «Ранок». (Гріг.)
6)Прізвище видатного російського композитора. Він написав балети «Жар-птиця», «Весна священна». (Стравінський.)
Отже, ви знаєте, що музику до образу Мадонни написав видатний австрійський композитор Франц Шуберт. Ця музика наповнена великою внутрішньою силою, це гімн жіночій доброті та благородству.
Якою постає у вашій уяві ця музика?
Чи може вона бути яскравою, жвавою, танцювальною чи рішучим маршем?
Давайте її послухаємо. Під час прослуховування поділіться теплом ваших сердець із нашими гостями та подаруйте свої маленькі серця.
5. Слухання музики «Ave Maria» Ф. Шуберта
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК.. Перш ніж ви прослухаєте музику Шуберта, я хочу прочитати вірш А. Пушкіна «Мадонна».
Не множеством картин старинных мастеров
Украсить я всегда хотел свою обитель,
Чтоб суеверно им дивился посетитель,
Внимая важному сужденью знатоков.
В простом углу моем, средь медленных трудов,
Одной картины я желал быть вечно зритель,
Одной: чтоб на меня с холста, как с облаков,
Пречистая и наш божественный спаситель -
Она с величием, он с разумом в очах -
Взирали, кроткие, во славе и в лучах,
Одни, без ангелов, под пальмою Сиона.
Исполнились мои желания. Творец
Тебя мне ниспослал, моя Мадонна,
Чистейшей прелести чистейший образец.
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК.. Подивіться на дошку та пригадайте, як збігаються засоби виразності за своїм значенням у музиці й живописних творах.
МУЗИЧНА ФОРМА
     КОМПОЗИЦІЯ МАЛЮНКА

ГОЛОСНА Й ТИХА ДИНАМІКА
     ПЕРЕДНІЙ І ЗАДНІЙ ПЛАН

МАЖОРНИЙ І МІНОРНИЙ ЛАДИ
     СВІТЛИЙ І ПОХМУРИЙ КОЛОРИТ

МУЗИЧНИЙ ТЕМБР
     ХОЛОДНІ Й ТЕПЛІ КОЛЬОРИ


МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК.. Якими засобами музичної виразності відображено образ Марії?
Яка роль супроводу в цьому творі?
Чи може він бути іншим, важким, акордовим?
5. Ознайомлення з біографією Ф. Шуберта
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК.. Я хочу запропонувати вам ознайомитися з біографією композитора.
Учитель роздає текст із біографією.
Текст
ШУБЕРТ (Schubert) Франц (1797-1828) - австрійський композитор.
Народився в сім'ї шкільного вчителя. У 1808-1812 співав у Віденській придворній церкві.
П'ятирічне перебування там дало Шуберту основи загальної та музичної освіти.
З 1814 року - помічник батька у школі на посаді вчителя. Важко попрацювавши у школі три роки, він залишив її, і це при звело його до розриву з батьком, який був проти того, щоб син займався тільки музикою, бо професія музиканта в той час не забезпечувала ні залежного
становища в суспільстві, ні матеріального добробуту.
У 16-17 років Шуберт написав першу симфонію і такі чудові пісні, як «Гретхен за прялкой» на слова Й. В. Гьоте, 1814, «Лісовий цар».
Крім матеріальних нестатків, композитора пригнічувало його становище в суспільстві: музика його не була відома, його творчість не заохочувалась. Писав музику Шуберт дуже швидко, але за його життя майже нічого з його творів не друкувалось. Більшість творів композитора залишились у рукописах і були виявлені через багато років після його смерті. Шуберт написав дев'ять симфоній. Один з найпопулярніших і найулюбленіших симфонічних творів «Незакінчена симфонія» був знайдений тільки через 37 років після смерті Шуберта.
Шуберт - найвидатніший представник романтизму і творець таких жанрів, як романтична симфонія, фортепіанна мініатюра, лірико-романтична пісня (романс), програмно-сюжетний вокальний цикл.
Центральне місце у творчості композитора займають пісні, яких він написав понад 600. Шуберт високо підніс значення пісні. З великим теплом і проникливістю Шуберт розкриває перед нами внутрішній світ людини з її почуттями радості, смутку, любові. За словами Б.Асафьева, Шуберт висловлював «радости и скорби жизни» так, «как их чувствуют и хотели бы передать большинство людей».
«Аве Марія» - один з найкращих вокальних творів видатного композитора.
Це надзвичайно світлий, ліричний і піднесений гімн на честь Діви Марії - жінки-матері, яка дарує нове життя. Композитор вклав у твір таку щирість, сердечність і любов, що «Аве Марія» хвилює людей і тепер, майже через 200 років після написання. Музика цього твору наче священна ікона.
Останні місяці життя композитор тяжко хворів. Поховали його у Відні на міському кладовищі поруч із Бетховеном. На його могилі встановлено пам'ятник зі скорботним написом: «Смерть поховала тут багатий скарб, але ще багатші надії».
Творчість Шуберта надала велике значення розвитку му зичної культури XIX століття.
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК.. А зараз перевіримо, як ви засвоїли життєвий шлях композитора.
1. В якій сім'ї народився Ф. Шуберт?
2. Скільки було років Ф. Шуберту, коли він почав працювати?
3. Скільки років прожив композитор?
4. Скільки симфоній написав композитор?
5. В якому жанрі Ф. Шуберт склав по над 600 творів?
6. Які слова були написані на могилі композитора?
Ми всі добре попрацювали і зараз проведемо фізкультхвилинку.
6. Фізкультхвилинка
На раз: підняться, підтягнуться.
На два: зігнуться, розігнуться.
На три: зробити три хлопки
І головою три кивки.
А на чотири: руки ширше,
На п'ять: на ніжках пострибати,
На шість: на присядки присісти,
На сім за парту тихо сісти.
7. Робота в парах за картками
Учитель. За раз я роздам вам карти з музичним прикладом пісеньки, а ви повинні поділити її на такти та проспівати.
Роздати картки без розмітки тактів.
Женчичок-бренчичок вилітає,
Високо ніженьку підіймає.
Якби то, набито, ніженьку пробито.
В зеленім лугу бери собі другу!
8. Розспівування. Робота над вокально-хоровими вправами та поспівками. Співання пісні Ю. Чижикова «Мама»
ДО - пташина в'є гніздо,
РЕ - діточок береже,
МІ - у нашому дворі
ФА - радіє дітвора.
СОЛЬ - співає дітвора,
ЛЯ - співає вся земля.
СІ - співаємо усі,
Що би знов співати «ДО».
До, ре, мі, фа, соль, ля, сі, до.
До, сі, ля, соль, фа, мі, ре, до.
Сім нот чути звідусіль,
Сім нот, знають їх усі,
До, ре, мі, фа, соль, ля, сі!
Сім нот - пісня і танок.
Сім нот стануть у рядок,
Сім нот, сім нот -
ре, мі, фа, соль, ля, сі, до!
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК.. Покличемо маму цією піснею, і співаючи, нехай кожний із вас згадає свою неньку!
9. Виснов ки
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК.. Про що б не складали люди казки - літературні, поетичні, музичні, живописні - найкращім образом у них залишиться образ Матері, Мадонни, Марії! Я хочу, щоб кожний з вас не забував про своїх. І закінчимо наш урок епіграфом. Давайте прочитаємо його всі разом:
Мадонно-Мамо, я тобі
Вклоняюся з любов'ю до землі,
Твою усмішку та ім'я
У серці збережу на все життя!
10. Домашнє завдання
Треба створити незвичайний альбом, який буде наповнений образом матері. Назвати його можна «Ave Maria». Він, мабуть, окрім фотографій і малюнків рідної неньки, буде містити щось незвичайне й найголовніше -наші вдячні слова та найщиріші почуття.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
ВИСТАВЛЯЮ МУЗИЧНІ ЗАНЯТТЯ

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
Тема. У ГОСТІ ДО ВЕДМЕДИКА МИШКА
Програмовий зміст
Математика: продовжувати вчити дітей складати групу з окремих предметів; виділяти один предмет з групи; розрізняти поняття «багато», «один»', порівнювати предмети, контрастні за величиною; розрізняти й на¬зивати праву (ліву) руку.
Рідна природа: поглибити знання про осінні явища в природі (жон і н (або червоніє) та облітає листя, часто йде дощ, холодно, птахи відлітаю 11 в теплі краї, а ті, що залишилися, заклопотані пошуками їжі).
Музика: дати уявлення, що музика, як і поезія, передає настрій осені, створює відповідний настрій.
Малювання: закріплювати вміння в колективному малюнку переда вати осінній листопад шляхом застосування пальчикової техніки вико нання мазків і малювати грона калини прикладанням пучки; розрізняти дерева за листям і описом.
Розвивати увагу, мислення, сприйняття кольору, окрім, уяву і фам тазію.
Виховувати зосередженість, естетичні почуття. Матеріал: ілюстрації із зображенням дерев, червоні і жовті листочки кошики, грибочки, гуашеві фарби.
ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ
Вихователь. Ходімо в гості до ведмедика Мишка. Може, він ще не заснув і пограється з нами.
Діти з вихователем заходять до «лісу».
— Як тут гарно! Чарівниця-осінь встигла розмалювати ліс як худож ник. Ви впізнаєте осінь у нашому лісі?
Діти. Так, впізнаємо.
Вихователь. З чого видно, що настала осінь? Діти. Листя пожовтіло, почервоніло. Вихователь. Ще чим нас осінь дивує?
Діти. Опадає листя, стало холодно, сонечко менше світить, пташки відлітають у теплі краї, не росте травичка...
Вихователь. Наталочко, ти знаєш віршика про пташок, щовідлі тають. Прочитай, будь ласка.
Наталя
Співів солов'їних нині не чувать, Відлетіли наші пташки зимувать.
Вихователь. Назвіть пташок, які відлітають зимувати.
Діти. Соловейки, ластівки, лелеки, шпаки.
Вихователь. Назвіть тих, що залишаються у нас.
Діти. Горобчики, синички, ворони...
Вихователь. Давайте послухаємо спів пташок. (Тиша... Чути тур хотіння листя.) Де поділися птахи? Вони з лісу перелетіли ближче до оселі., щоб легше було перезимувати. Ми з вами будемо їх годувати. Щосьдові
іає Мишка... Куди він пішов? Поки він прийде, ми подивимося, які г дерева ростуть. (Підходять до ялинки.) Як називається це дерево?
Діти. Ялинка.
Вихователь. Якого кольору листочки-грлочки на ялинці? Діти. Листочки-голочки зеленого кольору.
Вихователь. Так, ялинка завжди зелена. Навіть Загадка така є: «Зи-)к> і літом одним цвітом». Повторіть її зі мною, а вдома загадайте цю за-су батькам. (Підходить до дуба.) Хто впізнав це дерево? 
Діти. Це дерево — дуб. 
Вихователь. Як називаються дітки у дуба? Діт и. Дітки у дуба називаються жолуді. Вихователь. Якого кольору листя на дубі?
 Діти. Дистя на дубі різнокольорове: червоного, жовтого кольору. 
Вихователь. Дивіться, скільки на землі кленового листя: ічерво-і жовте. Скільки листя на землі? 
Діти. Листя на землі багато. 
Вихователь. Скільки в руці умене листочків? Д іт и. У вас в руці один листок. Вихователь. Я згадала вірша про осінь. Послухайте його, будь ласка.
Тиха осінь тут ходила, 
Жовте листя загубила — Листячко кленове.
 Листячко шовкове.
А ви пам'ятаєте віршики про осінь? Прочитайте, будь ласка, Оль-і Марусю.
Оля
Завітала осінь — сад наш пожовтів. І берізки в гаї стали золоті.
Маруся
Осінь в гості завітала, Нам листочки дарувала. Потанцюємо із ними — Із листками золотими.
Вихователь. Потанцюємо з листочками? Добре, але, щоб всім було иссело, візьміть, будь ласка, у праву руку один червоний листок. Взяли? А тепер у ліву руку — один жовтий листок. Що в тебе у правій руці? У лівій руці? Скільки листків червоного (жовтого) кольору у тебе? Скільки лист¬ків залишилося на землі? Перевірте, чи однакові у вас листки на землі?
Діти перевіряють способами накладання, прикладання.
Дидактична вправа «Підніми вгору великий (малий) листок»
Звучить музика.
Вихователь. Осіння музика до нас завітала. її написав композите >і і Вівальді. Потанцюємо під цю музику разом з листочками. Уявімо соСм що ми — листочки і кружляємо від подиху вітру. Вітерець легенько дме листочок розхитується, тріпоче радісно, сонечко світить лагідно. Небо синє-синє, аж прозоре. Приємно всім, спокійно. Поступово збираютьі 11 хмари, сильніше дме вітер і несе їх по небу, ховаючи блакитну прозорість закриває сонце. Тривожно-тривожно листячко тріпоче, потім повільно падає, падає і встеляє землю килимом барвистим.
Діти роблять рухи, наслідуючи вихователя, кружляють з листочками, підні мають, опускають руки, ходять, бігають по галявині, присідають. На слова «пос тупово збираються хмари...» звучить тривожна музика, а на слова «листя падає...» діти по одному листку кидають на землю.
Вихователь. Холодно. Візьміть по листочку в праву і в ліву руки та й заховайтеся від дощу. Прочитай, будь ласка, Максимку, віршика про дощик.
Максим
Ось і крапельки-краплинки Пострибали по стежинках. Хмароньки збираються — Дощик починається.
Вихователь. Ховаймося від дощу, бо змокнемо, а листячко покл ;і демо у вази. Червоне у вазу червоного кольору, а жовте — у вазу жовтої < і кольору. (Дітирозкладають листя.) Бачите, які красиві букети. Скільки червоного (жовтого) листя у вазі?
Діти. Багато.
Вихователь. Скільки листків червоного (жовтого) кольору поклаи кожен з вас?
Діти. Один листок.
Вихователь. Щось довго ми не можемо зустріти Мишка. Де ж він подівся? Ходімо його шукати.
Діти разом з вихователем шукають ведмедика і знаходять його під імпрош зованим кущем калини з великим і малим кошиком.
Вихователь. Мишку, де ти був? Чому ти сумний? (До дітей) 
Діти. Мишко журиться, бо має завдання від Осені назбирати грибочків і склік ти великі у великий кошик, а малі — у малий. Він не знає, як упоратисі. із завданням. Допоможемо йому? Кожен беріть по два грибочки й Суді¬мо визначати, котрий в який кошик покласти.
Діти визначають величину грибочків методом прикладання. Після вико-
\я завдання грають у рухливу гру «У ведмедя у бору». Вихователь «оживлює»
ледя.
вихователь. Ведмедик Мишко дякує нам за допомогу. Йомупри-), що ви навчили його шукати великі та малі грибочки. Мишко лю-
„ осінній ліс, йЬму подобається кущик калини з червоними грона-Сумуватиме він за фарбами осені. Хотів би все це намалювати, але пензлика. Ведмедику, це все можна намалювати без пензлика,
І
'и тебе навчать. Діти підходять до мольбертів, обговорюють прийоми малювання ягід кали-і осіннього листопаду. Звучить спокійна музика.
Самостійна робота дітей
Підсумок
Вихователь. Яка зараз пора року? 
До кого ми ходили в гості?

----------


## ИннаНичога

Музыка, как элемент терапии в реабилитации детей с нарушениями общения
________________________________________

В Отделение реабилитации несовершеннолетних с ограниченными физическими и умственными возможностями обращаются родители с детьми-инвалидами, имеющими различные отклонения в развитии, в возрасте от трёх до шестнадцати лет. Как правило, ребята не организованы: они никогда не посещали специальные (коррекционные) дошкольные и школьные образовательные учреждения, либо ранее были выведены из их состава. В подавляющем большинстве случаев отделение является для родителей последней надеждой, у каждого из них своя история “хождения по мукам”, а заключение одно – ребёнок не обучаем. 
Особую сложность, по ряду причин, описанных ниже, представляет реабилитация детей с ранним детским аутизмом и близкими к нему состояниями (таких детей у нас в отделении 16 человек). 
Слово “аутизм” происходит от латинского “autos”, что значит “сам”. Это такое нарушение развития, при котором затруднено формирование социальных контактов с внешним миром и другим человеком. Аутизм достаточно распространенное состояние, встречающееся примерно в 3-6 случаях на 10000 детей, у мальчиков в 3-4 раза чаще, чем у девочек. По свидетельству доктора медицинских наук В. Е. Кагана, “в городе с миллионным населением неконтактных детей будет, как минимум, 120-150”! Сколько таких детей в нашем городе и области - не знает никто.
Природа аутизма до сих пор не определена. Одни ученые видят причину возникновения этого синдрома в генетической предрасположенности, другие - в неблагоприятной экологической обстановке, третьи даже винят комбинированные вакцины, которыми прививают малышей, четвертые говорят о комплексе причин. Пока ясно одно - аутизм не знает расовых, национальных или социальных границ, аутисты рождаются в разных странах, в семьях с разным достатком и разным уровнем образования родителей. Аутизм нельзя “вычислить” генетически, ни одна генетическая лаборатория в мире не скажет беременной женщине, родится у нее ребенок с “ледяным” взглядом на мир или нет. Нельзя подстраховаться, предохраниться.
Аутизм последнее время привлекает все большее внимание специалистов различного профиля. Такой интерес вызван с одной стороны достижениями в области его клинического изучения, а с другой - неотложностью и сложностью практических вопросов терапии и коррекции. Остро стоит и вопрос о ранней диагностике: поскольку предполагается, что 1 из 10 детей, получающих диагноз умственной отсталости, на самом деле страдает аутизмом.
Несмотря на то, что аутизм имеет широкий спектр проявлений, основные симптомы являются общими. Это желание уйти от контакта, экстремальное одиночество и стремление к навязчивым стереотипным, ритуальным формам поведения. Отмечается также необычное речевое развитие (а в некоторых случаях возможно полное отсутствие речи), вычурность движений, неадекватная реакция на сенсорные (то есть, воздействующие на органы чувств) раздражители. Однако наиболее ярко проявляются при аутизме собственно аутизм и стереотипное поведение.
Собственно аутизм проявляется как отгороженность от других людей и от мира в целом. Она возникает из-за особой ранимости. Аутичные дети не умеют вступать в контакт, общаться, и их реакция на внешние воздействия парадоксальна с точки зрения других людей. Частым аутичным проявлением является невозможность, боязнь взглянуть в лицо человека, в его глаза, общаться с ним один на один. При настойчивом стремлении войти в контакт с таким ребенком, у него может нарастать тревога, страх, он может начать вести себя агрессивно по отношению к себе или к другим людям. Потребность в общении у аутичных детей есть, но сама реализация этой потребности затруднена и искажена. Аутичный ребенок стремиться быть “рядом” с другими, а не “вместе” с другими. Он может подолгу наблюдать за игрой детей, играть рядом с ними, брать у них игрушки, но не вступать в совместную игру и не общаться с ними.
Стереотипное поведение также связано с тревожностью и ранимостью аутичных детей. Из-за их сверхчувствительности у них возникает много страхов, непонятных окружающим. Так, они могут бояться громкого гула работающего пылесоса, яркого света, группы шумных, подвижных детей. Поэтому, аутичные дети стремятся сохранить неизменным, а значит предсказуемым, устойчивым, мир вокруг себя. Они хотят ходить одним и тем же привычным маршрутом, есть одну и ту же привычную пищу, носить одну и ту же привычную одежду, видеть вокруг себя одних и тех же людей, получать одни и те же впечатления. Они предпочитают находиться в компании более предсказуемых знакомых взрослых. Все новое кажется им страшным, и поэтому вызывает дискомфорт. При этом, поскольку их связи с миром не достаточно широки, они испытывают недостаток положительных ощущений и эмоций и восполняют его доступным для себя способом. Так возникают самораздражающие действия и движения, которые на профессиональном языке называются стереотипиями, поскольку носят устойчивый, однообразный, навязчивый характер. Все выше описанные тенденции и формируют стереотипное, ритуальное поведение.
Игры аутичных детей также состоят из стереотипных манипуляций предметами или обыгрывание отдельных их качеств, например, ключи - звенят, пакет - шуршит и так далее. 
Общие закономерности развития аутичных детей отражаются и на развитии их интеллекта: некоторые психические функции могут опережать, другие запаздывать в своем формировании. Трудности вызывает все, что требует активного взаимодействия с миром. Например, некоторые дети тонко различают оттенки цветов, выкладывают сложные орнаменты, интересуются буквами и при этом с трудом овладевают навыками самообслуживания, с трудом выполняют просьбы взрослого. 
Аутизм нельзя называть ни болезнью, ни даже неполноценностью в обычном смысле этих слов. По мнению профессионалов, аутичные дети часто обладают незаурядными талантом и умом. Как сказал один из врачей отчаявшемуся родителю: “Вы должны достучаться до его внутреннего мира, поверьте, он стоит того”. У этих детей замечательные творческие способности к музыке, поэзии, живописи, математике и т. д. Многие воспитанники специалистов по аутизму после долгих лет трудной работы как бы “раскрываются”, выносят в мир то, что так долго копили в себе. Некоторые из этих ребят учатся в консерваториях, в элитных вузах, ибо обладают нетривиальной системой мышления. У аутизма есть несколько степеней сложности, но даже самые трудные дети дают надежду на адаптацию в том случае, если при первых признаках неблагополучия оказать профессиональную помощь.
Средством, способным помочь таким детям увидеть, услышать, почувствовать все многообразие окружающей среды, помочь им познать свое Я, войти в мир взрослых, полноценно существовать и взаимодействовать в нем, является музыкотерапия. Мы рассматриваем музыкотерапию применительно к специальному образованию как синтез нескольких областей научного знания (искусства, медицины и психологии), а в лечебной и психокоррекционной практике как совокупность методик, построенных на применении разных видов искусства в своеобразной символической форме и позволяющих с помощью стимулирования художественно-творческих (креативных) проявлений ребенка с проблемами осуществить коррекцию нарушений психосоматических, психоэмоциональных процессов и отклонений в личностном развитии.
В сочетании с другими видами коррекционной работы, музыкотерапия способствует развитию эмоциональной-волевой сферы, повышает качество коммуникации, усиливает способности к саморегуляции.

----------


## ИннаНичога

Дети с ранним детским аутизмом являются особой категорией, для большинства из них музыка является сверхценным интересом и оказывается единственно возможной для них “линией связи” с окружающим миром в течение долгого времени. Одна из причин, почему музыка так притягательна, заключается в том, что она не требует участия речи, столь трудной для большинства детей с аутизмом. Другая причина кроется в том, что музыка – это тропинка в мир чувств и эмоций, которые, как представляется на первый взгляд, чужды человеку с аутизмом. Музыкотерапия может служить страдающему ребёнку жизненно важной поддержкой и источником человеческого общения, а также средством выразить себя именно на доступном ему уровне.
За 3 года нашей работы с аутичными детьми на занятиях музыкотерапии, сформировались постоянные группы, в которые подбирались дети по возрасту, сходству их проблем в социальной адаптации, по психологической совместимости и другим критериям.
Как правило, до объединения детей в группу, каждый ребенок проходит этап индивидуальных занятий (это особенно важно, когда мы встречаемся с ребенком замкнутым, тревожным, избегающим контактов). Следует очень внимательно отнестись именно к первым встречам с ребенком, потому что от них во многом зависит успех дальнейшей работы. Стремясь установить с ребенком контакт, помочь ему изменить свое состояние, настроить на взаимодействие с окружающими, мы не требуем, чтобы ребенок действовал по правилам, не ограничиваем позитивную активность ребенка.
Роль взрослого на этапе знакомства - прежде всего роль наблюдателя, но не пассивного, а активно следующего за ребенком. 
Для некоторых детей на первых порах было необходимо присутствие мамы. В этом случае существенно, чтобы мама также с увлечением выполняла всё, что необходимо по ходу занятия, вместе с ребёнком, и не пыталась как-то воздействовать на него. 
На данный момент функционируют 2 группы, которые постоянно посещают 12 детей с нарушениями общения (аутизмом и близкими к нему состояниями) в возрасте от 3 до 11 лет. Вновь поступившие дети вводятся на занятия музыкотерапией пробно для выяснения их коммуникационных возможностей. Занятия проводятся 2 раза в неделю по 45 минут.
Обобщая опыт работы, нами были определены цель, задачи, структура и содержание занятий музыкотерапией для данной категории детей. В процессе работы они порой менялись с точностью “до наоборот”. Так, западные психотерапевты начинают занятия с участием родителей и постепенно приходят к индивидуальным занятиям. В начале нашей деятельности, на занятиях присутствовали все специалисты отделения в качестве сопровождающих для каждого ребёнка. Они чутко следили за малейшими изменениями настроения, поведения детей, помогали им справиться с новыми сложными для них задачами. Родители не смогли бы настолько профессионально сработать на данном этапе, они не были готовы коренным образом поменять манеру общения с собственным ребёнком и лишь изредка присутствовали на занятиях, чтобы увидеть положительную динамику детей (мамы даже приглашали пап, чтобы продемонстрировать достижения ребёнка). 
Чтобы подвести родителей к верному пониманию проблем их детей, учитывая недостаток времени для личного общения с каждым (хотя о каждом ребёнке мы говорим после занятий), я собрала практически все научные статьи, публикации специалистов, из опыта родителей и раздала желающим материал на дискетах, затем мы обсудили интересующие моменты. Также были отпечатаны слова песен, включённых в занятия, переписаны кассеты с музыкой и розданы родителям, что позволило им заниматься с детьми дома (дети с удовольствием и многократно готовы слушать любимую музыку, петь и танцевать).
На данный момент каждый ребёнок достаточно успешно работает в паре с собственной мамой или бабушкой. Родители увлечённо исполняют все упражнения в процессе занятия, радуются вместе с детьми, у них появились общие интересы. 
На занятиях музыкотерапией мы не ставим себе целью развитие собственно музыкальных способностей или овладение навыками пения и игры на музыкальных инструментах.
Логоритмика, слушание музыки, пение, игра на детских музыкальных инструментах и танцы - основные элементы занятий - направлены на решение не музыкальных задач, а значимых для развития ребенка проблем. 
Приведем некоторые приемы установления контакта, применяемые в музыкотерапии.
1. Сопровождение действий ребенка музыкальным отрывком, исполняемым на фортепиано, бубне и др., созвучным его настроению и характеру действий (например, “Молдовеняска” - для бега, “Полечка” - для прыжков).
2. Сопровождение голосом - педагог комментирует движения, выполняемые ребенком, при этом текст пропевается под мелодию, соответствующую настроению ребенка (например, “побежали, покружились и на место сели”).
Эти способы знакомства возможны, если ребенок проявляет активность, передвигается по комнате, разглядывает ее, берет в руки музыкальные инструменты и т.д., но избегает прямого контакта со взрослым, а также если ребенок внешне пассивен, погружен в себя, не интересуется окружающим, не смотрит на взрослого, не вступает в диалог. Такое поведение взрослого является наиболее безопасным (не пугает и не настораживает ребенка) и дает возможность установить взаимодействие. 
3. Совместная игра на музыкальных инструментах - еще один вариант установления контакта с ребенком. Дети с первых занятий проявляют живой интерес к ярким и необычным орф-инструментам (методы Орф-педагогики, материалы, привезённые автором с международных музыкально-педагогических конференций, активно используются на всех занятиях и дают потрясающий результат). Взрослый не должен стремиться к достижению музыкального результата и как-то корректировать действия ребенка (если они не носят явно разрушительного характера). Важно дать ребенку возможность самостоятельно обследовать, опробовать инструменты, выбрать особо понравившийся, выразить себя, а педагог может подыграть на том или другом инструменте. 
Совместное музицирование может возникнуть далеко не сразу. Иногда ребенок не позволяет взрослому вмешиваться в его игру и только постепенно, через какое-то время, удается добиться музыкального диалога (так было с Сашей: сначала он забирал металлофон и играл сам, позднее – брал руки педагога и, вкладывая в её руки молоточек, жестами предлагал присоединиться к игре). 
На этом этапе, следуя за ребенком, мы стараемся понять, что радует его, пугает или настораживает, как влияет на его состояние разная по характеру музыка, звучание музыкальных инструментов. 
4. Всем нашим детям присуща особая музыкальность, поэтому, выяснив у родителей их музыкальные предпочтения, мы пытаемся привлечь к себе внимание, взгляд ребёнка, исполняя его любимые песенки (так, напевая “Песню Чебурашки” много раз подряд, удалось привлечь внимание Саши, что не удавалось сделать другими приёмами).
Используя на занятиях игровые элементы, мы постепенно задаем правила игры и побуждаем ребенка следовать этим правилам, чтобы направить работу на овладение ребенком какой-либо формой поведения или выработку определенного навыка.
Мы стараемся ритуализировать занятие уже на первом этапе работы (соблюдать постоянную структуру, последовательность разных видов музыкальной деятельности), если ребенок не сопротивляется этому (как правило, дети с нарушениями общения привносят и свои стереотипы). Ритуал становится канвой занятия, которую музыкотерапевт как импровизатор и исполнитель должен представлять, прежде чем наполнить ее необходимым содержанием. Повторяющиеся элементы занятий и музыкальные произведения создают у детей ощущение безопасности и открывают возможности к овладению новыми умениями. 
Основные ритуалы связаны с началом и окончанием занятия - музыкальными приветствием и прощанием. Они заключаются в пропевании с аккомпанементом или без него слов, обращенных к ребенку или группе и ответа на них (“Здравствуйте, ребята – Здра-вству-йте” или “Меня зовут Лена - Меня зовут Данил”).
Приветствие помогает установить между педагогом и ребенком мягкие доверительные отношения и, став для детей привычным, оказывается пусковым механизмом, включающим их в работу. Для приветствия и прощания используется какой - либо шумовой инструмент (чаще всего бубен, у него не очень резкое звучание и в то же время он достаточно четко фиксирует ритм фразы). В дальнейшем обращение к ребенку может быть более индивидуальным: с тем инструментом, который нравится ему, с теми словами, которые обрадуют или успокоят его. На первых занятиях, когда ребенок еще не привык к ритуалу, ему помогает педагог (играет на инструменте в ответ и произносит приветствие как бы за ребенка).
Прощание - завершающий аккорд, которым подводится итог занятия. Прощаться, также как и здороваться, можно с каждым ребенком отдельно или со всей группой.
В дальнейшем, если дети достаточно освоили эти ритуалы и охотно в них участвуют их можно несколько усложнить, добавив после слов приветствия или прощания еще какой - либо вопрос. Дети (по отдельности и вместе) отвечают на этот вопрос. Диалог расширяется.
Ритуалами, т.е. знакомыми, повторяющимися действиями, можно связывать переходы от одних видов деятельности к другим. Например, любой танец начинается с того, что дети становятся в круг и берут друг друга за руки (разумеется, в некоторых случаях все это делается с помощью педагогов или родителей). Многих детей очень радует возможность предвосхищать события, когда, услышав знакомую мелодию, название песни или игры, они знают, что им предстоит делать то, с чем они уже неоднократно справлялись. Для кого-то очень существенным шагом в развитии оказывается усвоение последовательных действий.
Чередование различных видов деятельности позволяет выстраивать динамику занятия. Исходя из наших целей, занятие может быть построено на смене настроений (расслабление и возбуждение) или с наличием кульминации, когда происходит постепенное эмоциональное насыщение и возрастание двигательной активности, сменяющиеся к концу занятия расслаблением (от лирически мелодий и плавных движений до бравурных, энергичных, высвобождающих энергию, и затем постепенное расслабление). Однако часто приходится отступать от первоначального замысла, исходя из состояния детей, в котором они приходят на занятие. Так, например, если дети возбуждены и им сегодня особенно трудно усидеть на месте, лучше начинать с подвижных игр, танцев - это облегчит переход к занятиям, не требующим физической активности.
Рассмотрим один из возможных вариантов занятия, основная задача которого - научить детей работать в группе, общаться друг с другом и с педагогом, выполнять единое действие.
Приветствие. Педагог, присаживаясь на корточки возле каждого ребенка, поет, аккомпанируя себе на бубне: “Здравствуй, Яша”, “Здравствуй, Кирилл”, и т. д. Дети отвечают, ударяя по бубну. Если ребенок молчит, педагог берет его руку и, ударяя по бубну, здоровается как бы от его имени.
Завершив ритуал приветствия, дети берут друг друга за руки. Они уже знают, что вслед за приветствием будут двигаться под музыку “змейкой” между разложенными на полу разноцветными кольцами (возможны любые препятствия: предметы, стулья). Педагог напоминает правила игры: во время звучания музыки цепочка движется по залу в любом направлении, “ищем новые дорожки”. Но как только музыка смолкнет, движение прекращается. На каждого ребенка вначале приходился один взрослый, в дальнейшем количество взрослых, принимающих участие в этом упражнении, уменьшалось, а дети выстраивались, держа друг друга за руки. Взрослые находились только по краям.
После движения “змейкой” дети встают в пары с помощниками и выполняют логоритмическую разминку.
Затем все становятся или садятся в круг. С этого момента начинается работа по стимуляции речи. Активно используется пальчиковая гимнастика с проговариванием стихов (В.В.Цвынтарный “Играем пальчиками и развиваем речь”.- Н.Новгород, 1995). 
Далее музыкотерапевт начинает напевать песни под фортепиано или аудиозаписи (программа Т.Сауко, А.Бурениной “Топ-хлоп, малыши” - СПб, 2001). Педагоги и помощники на протяжении всего занятия поют лицо в лицо с детьми, хорошо, если есть тактильный контакт (педагог держит ребенка за руку). Музыкотерапевт как бы призывает ребенка помочь ему петь, особенно выделяя голосом повторяющиеся фрагменты (“би-би-би”, “ля-ля-ля”...). Может потребоваться много времени, пока ребенок начнет произносить в ответ первые звуки. 
У каждого из ребят есть своя любимая песня, танец, игра с пропеванием. Мы стараемся, чтобы в этом действии участвовали все дети (если кто-то не поет, то выполняет соответствующие движения).
После этого начинается совместная игра на музыкальных инструментах. Для исполнения берутся мелодии, звучащие из занятия в занятие, хорошо знакомые детям.
В конце занятия - хороводы, причем на вопрос: “Что мы сейчас будем танцевать?”, некоторые дети уже могут ответить, например: “Здравствуйте, до свидания”. Хоровод сопровождается пением, но петь и танцевать одновременно дети не могут. Дети берут за руки ассистентов и приглашают (словами или движениями) танцевать. Все это им знакомо, поэтому не страшно.
Заканчивается занятие прощанием. Дети садятся на те же места, что при приветствии, педагог берет бубен и вступает с ними в диалог: “До свидания, Алик” и т.д.
В другие занятия с этой же группой кроме обычных ритуалов, исполнения песен и хороводов включаются игры. Выбор игры зависит от настроения детей (если они слишком возбуждены, их надо успокоить и т.д.).
За время занятий в этой группе дети постепенно научились самостоятельно выполнять несложные движения под музыку. У них появился песенный репертуар, который можно расширять дальше. Они теперь могут не только пассивно слушать музыку (все эти дети очень музыкальны), но и создавать ее - петь, танцевать, играть на музыкальных инструментах. Но самое главное то, что они хотят и взаимодействуют друг с другом и с окружающими их взрослыми.
Например, Кирилл К. (9 лет, аутизм) до занятий в нашем Центре был практически изолирован дома, никогда не посещал детских учреждений. Он демонстрировал нолевое поведение, не ориентировался в пространстве, совершенно отсутствовал контакт с людьми в любом его проявлении. Кирилл – крупный и сильный мальчик, с ним было очень сложно справиться: он метался по коридору, натыкаясь на сотрудников, щипал и царапал их, издавал нечленораздельные звуки. В группу музыкотерапии попал после нескольких месяцев индивидуальных занятий с психологом отделения, которая подготовила его находиться рядом с людьми, в коллективе сверстников. Она же сопровождала его на занятии музыкотерапией. Сначала Кирилл лежал на диване, отвернувшись к стене, а психолог сидела рядом, комментируя всё происходящее в музыкальном зале. Затем он начал поворачиваться, наблюдать за детьми и педагогами, постепенно стал подниматься и ходить по залу. Аудиозаписи и слова песен, стихов я переписывала родителям, и они дома, включая музыку, вместе с ребёнком пели и плясали, выполняли все упражнения. Родители сыграли огромную роль в продвижении своих детей. Так Кирилл научился брать маму за руки “лодочкой” и, качаясь из стороны в сторону, кружась, исполнял танец “Кукла с мишкой”. К концу года он полностью выполнял все элементы занятий: маршировал, ходил “на носочках” и т.п., водил хороводы, произносил звуки логоритмики “ш-ш-ш”, “у-у-у”, “мя-а-а-у”, “ау”; стал интересоваться детьми, рассматривать их. Самой большой наградой за хорошую работу для него стала “игра” на пианино в конце занятия. Когда занятия не проводились, родители отмечали, что Кирилл “скучает”. Они очень дорожат занятиями музыкотерапией, подчёркивая её огромную значимость и эффективность в развитии их сына.
Занятия музыкотерапией в группе детей с нарушениями общения являются мощным стимулятором развития их эмоциональной сферы, повышают качество коммуникации, усиливают способности к саморегуляции, поднимают мышечный тонус, вовлекают неговорящего ребенка в процесс пения через подражание поющим детям и взрослым, способствуют появлению первых звуков.
Совместные занятия музыкой могут постепенно приучать к коллективу и дисциплине; для ребёнка аутичного или страдающего иными нарушениями, затрудняющими словесное общение, музыка иногда оказывается единственным средством спасения от нарастающей изоляции. 
Таким образом, музыкотерапия в процессе реабилитации аутичных детей необходима как способ эмоционального воздействия на ребенка с целью коррекции имеющихся физических и умственных отклонений, как способ невербальной коммуникации, а также как один из возможных способов познания мира. Музыкотерапия может быть включена в индивидуальную программу развития детей с ограниченными физическими и умственными возможностями в сочетании с другими видами коррекционной работы. 

Котышева Елена Николаевна, учитель-дефектолог 
Статья отнесена к разделу: Преподавание музыки, Работа с дошкольниками

----------

Janett (01.06.2019)

----------


## Stahmich83

В интернете нашла интересные статьи , может пригодиться для работы с родителями.
*Звуки природи - для нашого здоров'я* 
 	     Сучасне життя наповнено різного роду стресами, з якими людині щодня доводиться стикатися. Стрес може бути викликаний багатьма причинами. Одним з негативних факторів, що впливають на наш організм, є навколишній шум сучасного міста. 
     Він негативно впливає як на розумове, так і на фізичне здоров'я людини. Стрес може призвести також до різних порушень сну, в результаті чого, людина почуває себе погано як фізично, так і морально. 

     Вже давно доведено, що природні звуки природи можуть надавати потужний терапевтичний вплив на весь наш організм. Ці природні звуки позитивно впливають на всі життєво важливі системи людини. Вони допомагають розслабити і тіло, і розум, зняти стрес і внутрішнє напруження. 

     Численні дослідження довели позитивний вплив спокійної музики на сон. Прослуховуючи ніжну музику природи за 45-60 хвилин до засинання, Ви отримуєте не тільки позитивні емоції, а й відмінний природний заспокійливий засіб. Ваше дихання стає рівним і глибоким, кров'яний тиск вирівнюється, голова наповнюється світлими і радісними почуттями. 

     Звуки природи допомагають активізувати області мозку, які відповідають за почуття радості та щастя. Музика природи чудово піднімає настрій і є незамінним засобом для людей, які страждають від депресії. Дослідження, проведені психологами, показують, що почуття депресії можна зменшити до 25% тільки лише прослуховуванням приємної музики. 

     Під час прослуховування розслаблюючих звуків природи, Ваше тіло і розум розслабляються, що у свою чергу підсилює Вашу імунну систему, що особливо важливе для дітей. 

     Музика може чудово поєднуватися з іншими методами лікування, допомагаючи людині видужати набагато швидше. 

     Звичайно, у кожної людини є свої уподобання при виборі музики. Вам потрібно лише прислухатися до свого організму і вибрати ту музику або ті звуки природи, які доставляють вам радість. Звуки природи будуть цікаві для ваших малят, і тому прослуховування такої природної музики буду не тільки корисне, а ще й цікаве!

*Навчання музиці*
 	     Часто доводиться чути від батьків: " А чи є у моєї дитини слух?" "У моєї дитини є музичні здібності, і чи можна їй займатися музикою?" Навчання музиці важливо для кожної дитини, але намагатися "виростити" професійного музиканта з кожної дитини неможливо і не потрібно. А побачити чи є у дитини музичні здібності можна лише в процесі навчання, більш того, саме в процесі навчання відбувається і розвиток музичних здібностей. 
Заняття музикою необхідні кожній дитині, вони допомагають її загальному розвитку, допомагають розвинути відчуття прекрасного. Навчання музиці покращують характер дітей і благотворно впливають на їх психологічний стан.
Кожна дитина - це яскрава індивідуальність, це унікальний мир, єдине у своєму роді поєднання особливостей особи, характеру, темпераменту. Нескінченна різноманітність людських типів - це безцінний дар, яким обдарувала нас природа. Маленька дитина - це особа, вже здатна на оригінальне мислення, на вираз власного "Я", на прояву волі. Щоб розвинути і зберегти в дитині особу, здатну на яскраве самовираження, педагог повинен знаходити до кожної дитини особливий підхід.
Прийнято вважати, що навчання дітей музиці слідує починати з 5-6 років. Але існує і інша думка: музичне виховання слід починати з внутрішньоутробного періоду. Перш ніж почати вчитися на якому б то ні було інструменті, той, хто навчається - будь то дитина або дорослий - повинен вже духовно володіти якоюсь музикою: так би мовити, берегти її у своєму розумі, носити в своїй душі і чути своїм слухом. Весь секрет таланту і генія полягає в тому, що в його мозку вже живе повним життям музика раніше, ніж він вперше торкнеться до клавіш або проведе смичком по струні; от чому немовля Моцарт "відразу" заграв на фортепіано і на скрипці. 
Батькам, охочим виховати всесторонньо розвинуту дитину у тому числі і в музичному плані, необхідно починати його виховання ще з внутрішньоутробного періоду. Тобто слухати музику (бажано спокійну і мелодійну), відвідувати музеї і театри. За спостереженнями вчених, у мам, що займаються в період вагітності мистецтвом, часто народжуються діти з добрими здібностями в різних сферах мистецтва. Бажано співати мамам своїй дитині колисанки перед сном, і дуже важливо співати їх не фальшиво, оскільки саме цим можна порушити у дитини музичний слух назавжди.
Все вищесказане - лише підготовчий, пасивний етап навчання музиці. Але, маючи такий внутрішній музично-слуховий багаж, дитині набагато легше буде навчатися музиці надалі.

*О необхідності музичної освіти для батьків* 
 	     Про позитивний вплив музики на людину ми знаємо, бо проведено безліч досліджень, які дають велику кількість доказів, написано незліченна кількість статей. 

     Багато батьків бажають, щоб їх дитина стала трішки розумнішою, а головне - щасливішою і більш вдалою не тільки до своїх однолітків, але й до власних батьків. Проте, не всі ще знають про те, що заняття музикою підвищують інтелектуальні здібності дітей в середньому до 40%! 
     Музику люблять усі, від малого до великого. Але навіть ті тата й мами, яким добре відома користь від уроків музики, намагаються уникати теми про музичну освіту. Навпаки, вони ретельно шукають інші здібності у своєї дитини і намагаються завантажити його іншими видами активності. Чому? 

     Тому що велика частина з них не відвідували уроків музики в дитинстві, або в них залишилися неприємні спогади про сам процес навчання - їх змушували це робити на догоду їх же батькам. 

     У наше століття інформації, батьки і вчителі музики стурбовані тим, що велика кількість дітей починають і незабаром залишають уроки музики. Одного разу почавши музичну освіту дитини, і не досягнувши мети, викидається купа коштів, людських нервів і часу, які могли бути інвестовані з більшою користю в іншому напрямку. 

     Але найцікавіше, дорослі не роблять навіть спроб з'ясувати справжню причину втрати дитячого інтересу. На запитання «Чому припинилися музичні заняття?» Звучить практично стандартна відповідь: «Дитина сам не захотів, у нього з'явилися інші інтереси». Весь процес навчання в очах недосвідчених батьків (і навіть деяких вчителів музики) виглядає дуже складно. І це дійсно так і є, тому що вони самі його ускладнюють! 

     Відсутність елементарних і необхідних знань про музичну освіту у батьків, у корені гальмує інтелектуальний розвиток їх власних дітей. Невже тата й мами повинні навчати музичну грамоту і набувати різні виконавські навички і прийоми так само, як і їхні діти? Не хвилюйтеся, для успішного навчання вашої дитини в цьому немає ніякої необхідності. Йдеться зовсім про інше. 

     В основі будь-якої освіти, лежить, в першу чергу, інтерес. Інтерес - ось головне ключове слово, про яке в щоденній рутині так часто забувають батьки і вчителі музики. Щоб на самому початку у дитини з'явився інтерес до уроків музики, не потрібно великої праці - гарна музика в хорошому виконанні сама зробить свою справу, а от щоб зберегти і підтримувати його довгі роки, потрібні цілеспрямованість, терпіння та спеціальні знання. 

     Батьки повинні знати про те, що музична освіта приносить користь інтелектуальному розвитку вашої дитини саме тоді, коли він якомога довше відвідує уроки музики. Це не говорить про те, що ви разом з викладачем повинні зробити з вашого чада великого виконавця або майбутнього Моцарта в обов'язковому порядку. В першу чергу - думайте про користь занять! 

     Закладаючи міцний фундамент під успіх вашого юного музиканта, ви, шановні батьки, повинні готуватися до його навчання заздалегідь. 

     Ще задовго до того, як прийняти рішення про відвідування уроків музики, батьків часто хвилює незліченна кількість питань. Ось тільки деякі з них: 

   1. Що потрібно зробити, щоб в моєї дитини з'явився музичний слух? 
   2. Як перевірити, яким рівнем музичних здібностей має моя дитина? 
    3. На якому музичному інструменті йому найкраще навчатися грати? 
    4. Як зробити так, щоб дитина захотіла вчитися грати на піаніно? Скрипці? Гітарі? Саксофоні? 
    5. Наскільки важливий перший вчитель музики, і за якими критеріями знайти такого, який дасть моїй дитині музичні знання найкращим чином? 

Як тільки музичне навчання розпочато, у батьків з'являються нові питання: 

   1. Як утримувати інтерес дитини? 
    2. Як зробити так, щоб у нього було бажання самостійно займатися щодня? 
    3. Як позбавити дитину від небажаної ліні? 
    4. Як прищепити відповідальність починати і завершувати справи найкращим чином? 
    5. Як взагалі обійтися без нотацій і перетворити уроки музики у задоволення? 

     І це далеко не весь список питань! 

     На жаль, більшість батьків діють по-старому, покладаючись на талант педагога і здібності дитини. І, мабуть, вони не знають найголовніше: що для гарного і стабільного результату цього далеко не достатньо ... 

     Щоб полегшити життя дітей і дорослих, давно назріла необхідність в музичній освіті батьків. Нові знання, призначені для вас, дорогі тата й мами, допоможуть вашим дітям досягти того, що ви так щиро бажаєте для них - успіху в житті. 
:tongue: :Aga:

----------

Natuly (27.04.2020), Джетта (13.04.2016)

----------


## катя 98

*   Співпраця музичного керівника та вихователя дитячого садочку.*

Музичний керівник в дитячому садочку.
Всім відомо, що загальний та музично-естетичний розвиток дошкільників у дитячому садочку здійснюють музичний керівник, що мах фахову освіту (музичну школу, музичне відділення училища або інституту) добре володіючий теорією і методикою педагогічного процесу, і вихователь. Робота педагогів (музиканта і вихователя) складна, різноманітна й повинна проводитися і тісному контакті.
	Для початку мені б хотілося познайомити вихователів з функціями й обов’язками музичного керівника. За загальну постановку музичного виховання в дитячому садочку відповідає музичний керівник. Він виконує наступне:
1.	Проводить заняття в кожній віковій групі 2 рази на тиждень відповідно графіку роботи. Це вимагає великої попередньої підготовки:
-	відбирає і розучує музичний матеріал, який потрібно грамотно й виразно виконати дітям;
-	розробляє й планує засвоєння програмних навичок;
-	вчасно готує наочний матеріал, посібники;
-	прослуховує записи;
-	намічає й проводить (якщо це необхідно) індивідуальні заняття підгрупами або з окремими дітьми.
2.	Відповідає  за проведення свят та розваг.
3.	За допомогою консультацій і групових занять керує роботою вихователів в області музичного розвитку дітей.
На консультаціях музичний керівник :
-	знайомить вихователів з планом роботи;
-	розучує дитячі твори, звертаючи увагу на вміння і навички, якими повинна володіти дитина;
-	обговорює проведене заняття (враховує успіхи, труднощі дітей, яким потрібна допомога);
4.	На групових заняттях музичний керівник систематично навчає вихователів. Удосконалюючи їхні навички в області співу й руху (при цьому враховує здатності кожного: один має прекрасний голос, інший добре танцює, третій красиво виконує вправи четвертий виразно декламує і може стати активним ведучим свята).
5.	Проводить роботу з батьками, втягуючи їх у загальний процес музичного виховання дитини. В індивідуальній бесіді, на консультації, зборах музичний керівник дає поради щодо музичного розвитку дитини та наголошує про те, що дітки яки у святі приймають участь тільки ті діти яки відвідували хоча  б половину музичних занять (можна прочитати журнал відвідувань) а інші діти (яки не знайомі або мало знайомі з пісенним або танцювальним матеріалом) разом із батьками дивляться свято. Якщо мама зацікавлена в тому щоб дитина приймала участь - вона обов’язково звернеться до муз. керівника або вихователя і самостійно вивчить слова пісень, рухи таночків та інше. Після цього муз керівник приймає рішення про участь дитини у святі. Але ні в якому разі не можна привести дитину саме на свято без репетицій тому що наслідку можуть бути дуже сумними і для самовпевненості самой дитини і для результату всього свята. Про це потрібно обов’ язково попереджати та наголошувати всім батькам щоб потім не було образ.

Вихователь.
Самому музичному керівникові складно організувати дитячу музичну діяльність. Вихователь – перший помічник музичного керівника. Участь вихователя в музичному розвитку дітей визначається рівнем його музичної культури, музичних здібностей Якщо вихователь має слух, гарний голос, вправно рухається, може грати на дитячих музичних інструментах або просто знає методику музичного виховання дітей, він здатний в багато чому допомогти музичному керівникові . Тому підготовка до музичного свята чи розваги починається з роботи (консультації) з вихователем.
Перш за все проводиться консультація (за 1,5 – 2 місяці до свята) щодо складності сценарію, музичних номерів ідеї змісту сценарію. Ознайомлюється власне зі сценарієм, за місяць до свята, і допомагає музичному керівникові у підборі дітей (адже у святкових ранках чи розвагах повинні брати участь усі діти без винятку, незалежно від їх здібностей). Вихователь допомагає добирати кожній дитині такий матеріал до виступу, який вона могла б з успіхом і швидко оволодіти, щоб не почувати себе забутою на святі.
По-друге, брати активну участь у процесі навчання на музичних заняттях , бо власне на музичних заняттях іде підготовка до свята, а саме:
-	у молодших групах – співати разом з дітьми, не заглушуючи їхнього співу;
-	у середніх та старших групах діяти в міру необхідності, показуючи рух, нагадуючи ту або іншу побудову або даючи окремі вказівки в танці, вправі, грі…
-	бере активну участь у  відборі музичного матеріалу та направляє самостійну музичну діяльність дітей, включаючи її в ігри, прогулянки, трудовий процес тощо.
По-третє,ознайомлюється з тематикою свят, розваг та театральних дійств, що будуть проводитися протягом навчального року та дає свої поради чи вводить певні корективи.

Співпраця з вихователем –ведучим.
	У проведенні свята важливу роль відіграє ведучий , тому він (ведучий) повинен досконало знати весь літературний і музичний матеріал, хід свята . Вміти орієнтуватися у раптовій зміні подій, створювати невимушену атмосферу, триматися просто: мова має бути правильною, красивою, без напруження. Ведучий має пам’ятати, що діти – це не актори, і доброзичливим, розумним словом, дотепним жартом, підказкою допомоги згладити всі можливі неприємності.

Розваги.
  Якщо говорити про розваги, то їх можна проводити у більш різноманітних формах, ніж свята.
  1.Музичні концерти- концерт, присвячений творчості якогось композитора.- концерт, присвячений народній пісні.- концерт однієї групи дітей для іншої.- концерт учнів музичної школи
  2.Літературні концерти- концерт, присвячений творчості письменників і поетів- зустріч з дитячими поетами- концерт, присвячений фольклору
  3. Музично-літературні концерти( наприклад "Пори року”)
  4. Вечори гумору
  5.Вечори дружби6. Дні народження дітей
  7. Ляльковий театр
  8. Інсценівки казок
  9. Спортивні вечори відпочинку
  10. Вечори загадок 
  11. Слухання казок у аудіозапису
  12. Музичні конкурси.

 Свято.
Побудова і методика проведення і розваг визначається особливостями кожного з них і віком дітей, для яких вони проводяться.
     Цікаве свято викликає багато позитивних емоцій у дітей, та допоможе закріпити та розширити їх знання, вміння та навички у різних видах музичної діяльності; допоможе розвинути творчі здібності та можливо, змінити в позитивний бік свою самооцінку. Що ж важливо пам’ятати при підготовці свята:
  1. Сценарій складається не тільки з урахуванням тематики свята, але й  вікових особливостей дітей, а також пори року. 
  2. Сценарій обговорюється разом музичним керівником, вихователями.
  3. Дуже важливо знайти таку форму, проведення свята, яка б викликала б цікавість у дітей, не перенапружуючи їх підготовкою.
  4. Багато радощів дітям приносять виступи співробітників. Доцільно, якомога більше залучати їх особливо на початку року, коли йде процес адаптації.  
 5.Треба пам’ятати про почуття міри і не перевантажувати сценарій піснями, таночками чи віршами.
  6.Після свята доцільно було б проаналізувати його разом з колегами, щоб з’ясувати, що воно дало дітям, які задачі були успішно вирішені та на що слід звернути увагу в подальшій роботі.
  7.Інколи корисно провести повтор свята у формі розваг, частково використовуючи матеріал, який діти добре знають.

           Педагогам необхідно виявляти великий такт і повагу до дітей, пам’ятаючи, що малюки дуже вразливі. Неприпустимо, щоб одні й ті ж діти, навіть коли вони надзвичайно здібні, виступали по багато разів, затінюючи своїх одногрупників. Часто виступи однієї дитини втомлюють її, нервують, викликають зарозумілість. Натомість залучення до участі в святах соромливих та менш здібних дітей дає поштовх їх музичному і всебічному розвитку.
             Важливо, щоб підготовка до свята, проведення його і закріплення святкових  вражень становили єдиний педагогічний процесс. Необхідно, щоб свої враження від свята діти мали можливість відтворити в образотворчому мистецтві, самостійній художній діяльності, іграх.
                Зважаючи на зміст державних стандартів дошкільної освіти в Україні, особливо важливими орієнтирами для педагогів є показники розвитку дітей у старшому дошкільному віці, які акцентують на основних результатах освітньо – виховної роботи протягом дошкільного дитинства. Зокрема, про мистецьку активність як важливу складову особистісної культури старшого дошкільняти можна говорити за умов, якщо дитина:
	Виявляє активність у музично – естетичній атмосфері розваги і свята;
	Вміє співпрацювати із дітьми й дорослими у процесі музичної діяльності;
	Співвідносить індивідуальне музичне виконавство з виконавством інших;
	Радіє з власних та спільних музичних успіхів;
	Дістає задоволення від спілкування з музикою, від спільного переживання з    іншими дітьми та дорослими культурно – мистецьких подій.
         Бажано, щоб спільне переживання святкової події було радісним і пізнавальним для дошкільнят, давало змогу кожному відчути власний успіх і вміння, морально підносило у прагненні потішити всіх своїм виступом, подарувати красу одне одному, виховувало почуття відповідальності за добру спільну справу, збагачувало й урізноманітнювало художньо – естетичні враження та почуття.
         Планування різних форм організації музичної діяльності дошкільнят взаємозбагачуватиме і взаємодоповнюватиме  одна одну і створюватиме, таким чином, більш сприятливі умови для музично – естетичного розвитку дітей.
	Спільна робота музичного керівника й вихователя приводить до бажаних результатів у рішенні завдань загального музичного виховання дошкільника.


Використана література:
1.	Базова програма розвитку дитини дошкільного віку «Я у Світі»,
2.	Методичні аспекти реалізації Базової програми розвитку дитини дошкільного віку «Я у Світі»,
3.	А. Шевчук,«Сучасні підходи до організації музичної діяльності дітей», методичні рекомендації; «Дошкільне виховання» №2, 2000 р. 
4.	А. Шевчук,«Сучасні підходи до організації свят і розваг», методичні рекомендації; «Дошкільне виховання» №3, 2000 р. 
5.	Зоя Еманова, «Музично – виконавська Діяльність: сучасні підходи», «Дошкільне виховання» №3, 2009 р.
6.	«Музичні ігри як засіб розвитку творчих здатностей дитини», ж. «Дитячий садок»,липень 2008, число 25-26
7.	Світлана Нечай, «Музика розвиває… інтелект», рекомендації батькам і педагогам, «Дошкільне виховання», №11, 2007 р.
8.	Провозюк Г.Г., «Веселі свята для малят», методичний посібник з питань організації свят та розваг з дітьми дошкільного та молодшого шкільного віку; Тернопіль, «Мальва –ОСО», 2007 Р.
9.	Т. Науменко, «Музичне виховання найменших», Київ, «Шкільний світ», 2007

----------

poi2 (19.11.2021), Херсон-75 (25.05.2017)

----------


## DV9185

Консультация для родителей
*Музика починається там, де закінчується слово.
*
Виховання малюків починається з виховання та самовиховання дорослих.
Батьки повинні знати, що з дітьми починати займатися музикою потрібно з раннього віку. До кожної дитини, незалежно від ступеню її обдарованості( і навіть у тому випадку, коли у неї спочатку не спостерігається помітної тяги до музики), можна знайти відповідний підхід,” підібрати ключ” до дверей, що ведуть у світ музики.
Таємниця того, що прийнято називати вмінням займатися з маленькими дітьми, полягає у здатності педагога та батьків, не відриваючи дітей від природного для їх віку  “ігрового”  середовища,непомітно ввести у світ звуків, розбудити в них любов до музики. Одночасно зі знайомством із необхідними для спілкування словами та фразами, які зазвичай дитина опановує до трьох-п яти років, ми вчимо її любити рідну мову, відчувати її мелодійність та різноманітність.
Не менш серйозно потрібно відноситися до знайомства з мовою музики. Для людини  повинно бути відкрито не тільки читання літературних творів, але й слухання шедеврів музичного мистецтва, їх розуміння. Музика, можливо навіть
більше, ніж інші мистецтва, робить людину благороднішою, добрішою,чуттєвішою. Її мова інтернаціональна і  не потребує перекладу, в той самий час, вона здатна донести до серця найглибші та найтонші відчуття, які час від часу неможливо донести словами. Недарма кажуть “Музика починається там, де закінчується слово”
Вселити в серце дитини бажання оволодіти мовою музики — завдання , результат якого в великій мірі залежить від спільних зусиль педагогів та батьків.

----------

ЯЛЮБАВА (13.09.2018)

----------


## Алена Болинская

Девченки , моджет кто работает по ситеме ТРВЗ ( триз)
Так хочу поделиться работой с кадрами:

                  Засідання__І                   
                                      „ Працюємо    творчо ”
            Мета:  

1.	Сприяти  розвитку  у  педагогів  нестандартних  прийомів  творчого  мислення.
2.	Залучати  педагогічних  працівників  до  безпосередньої  участі  в  пошуку  засобів
створення  та  розв”язання  винахідницьких  завдань.

           І   Вправа:  „ Наші  мрії ”  / метод  емпатії /

Мета:  допомогти  учасникам  усвідомити  зміст  методу:  вміння  перевтілюватись,  уявно
           побачити  себе  очима  інших  об”єктів.

Керівник   пропонує  кожному  з  учасників  уявити  себе  сонечком,  місячним  сяйвом,  
                  звуком...
                         / хвилинка  уяви,  звучить  спокійна  музика /

По  черзі  кожен  учасник  відповідає  на  задані  питання  керівника:
        -  Ти  хто?    / я  сонечко /
        -  Про  що  ти  мрієш?  / про  гарний  зелений  лужок,... /
        -  Кого  ти  боїшся?  / темної  хмарки,... /
        -  З  ким  ти  товаришуєш?  / вітерцем,... /


           ІІ   Гра  „ Добре – погано ”    / вирішування  протеріч /

Мета:  навчити  учасників  виявляти  позитивні  і  негативні  сторони  будь – якого  явища
            або  об”єкту.

Керівник:  пропонує  учасникам  висловитись  нестандартно:  професія  вихователя  це
                  добре  чи  погано.

Учасникам  пропонується  поділитися  на  2  команди:
1 команда  --  позитивні  сторони  ( добре )
2 команда  --  негативні  сторони  ( погане )

                                                                            - 2 -

Критерії  оцінки:  по  кількості  відповідей
Час  на  виконання  завдання:  3 хвилини.

  Наприклад:

Добре,  у  дітей  навчися  чомусь  цікавому;
Добре,  спілкування  в  колективі  завжди  корисно...

        Погано,  ніколи  не  знаєш,  що  придумають  діти;
        Погано,  що  діти  хворіють...

         ІІІ   Гра  „ Окспомарон ”

Керівник   пропонує  учасникам:
1.	Вибрати  поняття  або  об”єкт  і  дати  йому  характеристику.
2.	Визначити  певні  якості.
3.	Підібрати  антоніми.
4.	Підібрати  антоніми,  які  дають  парадоксальну  конструкцію.
5.	Із  протилежних  пар  вибрати  ті  з”єднання,  які  дають  гарні  парадоксальні  
визначення.

Наприклад:
                          +                                                            -
                                                      Вода
              підтримує  життя                              вбиває  життя 
                        рідка                                                  тверда
                     холодна                                                гаряча
                     прозора                                                мутна


     ІV   Гра    „А  що  як  би...?”  / метод  фантастичної  проблеми /

Керівник  сутність  даного  методу  полягає  у  розв”язанні  проблемного  завдання  через
                 добір  різноманітних  варіантів  вирішень.  Даний   метод  вважають  першим  
                 кроком  до  творчості,  який  сприяє  самостійності  мислення.

                                                                        - 3 -

Мета:  спонукати  учасників  висловлювати  будь – які,  навіть,  найнесподіваніші  припу-
            щеня,  щоб  віднайти  компромісний  варіант  вирішення  проблеми.

Керівник  пропонує  учасникам  поміркувати:

-	А  що  як  би  не  було  дитячого  садка?


V   Гра   „ Графічна  творчість ”  / метод  синектика /

Мета:  навчити  учасників  графічно  зображати  будь – який  образ  або  об”єкт.

Керівник:  пропонує  учасникам  символами  і  знаками  зашифрувати  казки:

   -  „ Вовк  та  семеро  козенят ”

   -  „ Гуси – лебеді ”

   -  „ Котик  та  Півник ”


            VІ    Гра  „ Навпаки ”

Мета:  вчити  учасників  до  поданих  слів  підбирати  антоніми.

Керівник:  називає  слова,  а  учасники  називають  до  даних  слів  --  протилежне  
                  значення.

В  грі  „ Навпаки ”  можна  використовувати:

-	слова   / тихо – голосно,  великий – маленький,  чорний – білий ... / 

-	вірші    /  Скажу  я  слово  „ високий ”,
                     Відповідай  „ низький ”.
                     Скажу  я слово  „ далекий ” –
                     Відповідай  „ близький ”.
                                                      - 4 -

                     Скажу  я  слово  „ боягуз ”,
                     Відповідай  „ сміливець ”.
                     Тепер  „ початок ”  я  скажу,
                     Відповідай  „ кінець ”. /


-	прислів”я    /  Умій  сказати,  умій  і  змовчати .
                            Далеко,  та  легко;  а  близько,  та  слизько.
                            Знай  більше,  а  говори  менше.
                            Вченья  світ,  а  не  вчення  -- тьма./


                Підсумок   заняття
VІІ    Вправа   „ Чарівний  промінчик ”

Мета:  висловлювати  асоціативні  враження  від  проведеного  тренінгу.

Керівник  пропонує  учасникам  тренінгу  уявити  себе  чаріним  промінчиком.  Кожний  ча-рівний  промінчик  повинен  подумати  і  висказати  асоціації  які  винекли  під  час  прове-дення  тренінгу.

----------


## Алена Болинская

продовження

                Засідання__ІІІ

                                „ Разом  думаємо,  разом  фантазуємо ”

  Мета:    допомогти  учасникам  тренінгу  усвідомити  значимість  використання  методів  
                ТРВЗ/РТУ  в  роботі  з  дітьми  дошкільного  віку;
                формувати  у  педпрацівників  нестандартні  прийоми    творчого  мислення.



            І  Вправа   „ Очікування ”
Мета:  допомогти  учасникам  тренінгу  усвідомити  особисті  очікування  від  заняття.

Керівник  пропонує  кожному  учасникові  тренінгу:
1.	Написати  на  картках – корабликах  з  клейкими  папірцями  кількома  словами  свої
очікування  від  тренінгу.
2.	По  черзі  наклеїти  їх  на  плакат  із  заздалегідь  намальованою  рікою  на  березі
Надії,  при  цьому  озвучуючи  свої  думки.

 ІІ   Робота  в  підгрупах  „ Моя  уява ”      / метод  проб  та  помилок /

Мета:  залучати  кожного  до  безпосередньої  участі  в  пошуку  засобів  для  розв”язання
             винахідницьких  завдань.

Керівник  пропонує  розділитись  на  підгрупи  і  виконати  завдання  написане  на  картках.

1	Завдання:  Привести  приклади  мозкового  штурма  в  різні  розділи  програми.
Наприклад: 
•	 Колобок  живе  в  наші  дні  в  хмарочосі  на  16  поверсі.
                       Поклали  його  на  віконце  остудити.  
                       Як  йому  спуститись?

•	Де  взяти  ягоди  взимку?

                                                                        - 2 -

•	Придумати  будинок  майбутнього?

2	Завдання:   Метод  Біном  фантазії  включити  в  мовленнєву  діяльність.
Наприклад:  дівчинка,  вовк,  бабуся,  ліс,  квіти  +  вертоліт
     Примітка:
•	можна  спочатку  розповісти  казку  до  кінця,  а  в  самому  кінці  ввести  нового  героя;
•	зразу  вводити  нового  героя  з  початку   казки.

3	Завдання:  Намалювати  різними  техніками  ( по  вибору )  ілюстрації  до   різних  казок.
Наприклад:  пальчиковий  живопис,  кляксографія,  монотипія,  ниткографія,  весела 
                     краплинка,  дзеркальне  відображення.
За  намальованими  ілюстраціями  скласти  „ Салат  казок ”.
„ Заєць – хвалько ”           „ Гуси-лебеді ”              „ Колобок ”             „ Маша  і  ведмідь ”
    ворона                                 дівчинка                            заєць                                пиріжки
    собака                                 піч                                     вовк                                   кошик
     хлів                                     яблунька                           лисичка                            пеньок

        „ Жив  на  світі  заєць.  Одного  разу  пішов  він  гуляти  в  ліс.  Бачить  стоїть  піч. Вона  йому  і  говорить:  „ Наколи  дрова,  запали  вогонь  та  й  спечи  пиріжків ”.  Заєць  все  зробив,  як  йому  наказала  піч.  За  це  вона  його  нагодувала  і  кошик  з  пиріжками подарувала.  Йде  заєць  задоволений,  гриби  та  ягоди  збирає.  Аж  раптом  вискочила  собака  і  забрала  кошик  у  зайця.  Заплакав  зайчик,  шкода  йому  стало  кошика  і  по-вернувся  зайчик  до  пічки  та  й  розповів  про  свою  образу.  А  піч  і  говорить  йому:  
„ Не  плач,  зайчику,  кошик  в  мене  був  чарівний,  якщо  до  поганого  потрапить  то  він  відразу  зникає ”.  Дивиться,  зайчик,  біжить  до  нього  собака  та  й  перед  ним  виба-чається.  Вибачив  зайчик  собаку.  Разом  вони  знову  запалили  піч,  напекли  пиріжків  і  стали  разом  жити  не  тужити. ”


           ІІІ   Творча  хвилинка   „ Цікаві  перетворення ”

Мета:  вчити  придумувати  нестандартні  рішення  завдання.

                                                                      - 3 -

1.	Що  цими  предметами  можна  зробити?
/ крім  Головної  функції / -- олівець,  прищепка,  дзеркало,  ложка,  цвях...

Наприклад:  олівцем:  виміряти  довжину,  використовувати  як  указка,  розмішувати  
                     фарбу,  розгладжувати  фольгу...

2.	Що  з  цього  можна  зробити?
/ скріпки,  ґудзики,  папір,  сірники... /
Наприклад:  із  сірників  можна  викласти  різні  геометричні  фігури,  літери,  цифри,
                     різноманітні  узори,  складати  задачі,  рахувати...


                ІV   Практична   частина   „ Винахідники ”

Мета:  сприяти  колективному  пошуку  нестандартних  шляхів  розв”язання  зазначеної
            проблеми.

1.	Задача:  Вам  терміново ( ! )  необхідно  остудити  стакан  з  кип”ятком.  Як  бути?
                     Необхідно  знайти  10 рішень.
Наприклад:  
•	добавити  холодну  воду;
•	налити  в  тарілку;
•	 багато  разів  переливати  із  стакана  в  стакан;
•	добавити  багато  варення  або  цукру;
•	поставити  в  морозильну  камеру...

    2.   Придумати  нове  природне  явище,  якого  ніхто  не  бачив.
Наприклад:  дощ  із  цукерок  та  іграшок...

3.	 Ілюстрація  будь – якої  казки  з  включенням  випадкових  героїв  з  інших  казок.
сворити  нову  казку.
Наприклад:  ілюстрація  до  казки  „ Рукавичка ”  випадковий  герой  Колобок:
          „   --  Добрий  день  звірята,  що  ви  робите?  Пустіть  мене  до  себе  жити.
              --  Добре,  ми  тебе  пустимо,  якщо  ти  нам  заспіваєш  пісеньку!

                                                                     - 4 -

Заспівав  Колобок  звірятам  пісеньку  і  вони  його  пустили  в  Рукавичку  жити.  І  став  Колобок  жити  в  рукавичці  і  всіх  звірят  пісенькою  розвеселяти.  Але  одного  разу  співаючи  пісеньку,  Колобок  згадав  про  дідуся  та  бабусю  і  вирішив  повернутися.  По-дякував  він  звірятам  і  відправився  додому.  ”

     4.   Вибрати  будь – які  предметні  картинки  і  створити  максимальну  кількість  речень
           в  кожен  з  яких  входять  дані  слова.
Наприклад:   автобус,  крокодил,  м”яч  ---  предметні  картинки
                      Крокодил  сидів  з  м”ячем  в  автобусі.
                      М”яч  крокодила  уїхав  в  автобусі.
                     В  автобусі  не  видно  крокодила  та  м”яча.
                     Згадав  крокодил  в  автобусі,  як  грався  з  м”ячем...

                    Підсумок  заняття
           V    Вправа  „ Очікування ”

Мета:  визначити,  наскільки  виправдані  очікування  кожного  учасника  семінару.

Учасникам  пропонується
•	на  стікерах  записати,  наскільки  були  виправдані  їхні  очікування;
•	стікери  прикріпити  на  плакаті  на  „ березі  виправданих  надій ”,  озвучуючи  свою  думку.

----------


## ОЙКОВ

*Програми класичної музики для регуляції      психоемоційного стану.*

1. Зменшення почуття тривоги та невпевненості.
Шопен "Мазурка," Прелюдії ",
Штраус "Вальси",
Рубінштейн "Мелодії".
2. Зменшення дратівливості, розчарування, підвищення почуття приналежності до прекрасного світу природи.
Бах "Контата 2",
Бетховен "Місячна соната", "Симфонія ля-мінор".
3.Для. загального заспокоєння, задоволення.
Бетховен "Симфонія 6", частина 2,
Брамс "Колискова",
Шуберт "Аве Марія",
Шопен "Ноктюрн сіль-мінор",
Дебюссі "Світло місяця".
4. Зняття симптомів гіпертонії і напруженості у відносинах з іншими людьми.
Бах "Концерт ре-мінор" для скрипки, "Кантата 21".
Барток "Соната для фортепіано,''Квартет 5,
Брукнер "Меса ля-мінор".
5.Для зменшення головного болю, пов'язаного з емоційною напругою.
Моцарт "Дон Жуан",
Лист "Угорська рапсодія" 1,
Хачатурян "Сюїта Маскарад".
6. Для підняття загального життєвого тонусу, поліпшення самопочуття, активності, настрою.
Чайковський "Шоста симфонія", 3 частина.
Бетховен "Увертюра Едмонд",
Шопен "Прелюдія 1, опус 28",
Лист "Угорська рапсодія" 2.
7. 7. Для зменшення злостивості, заздрості до успіхів інших людей.
8. Бах "Італійський концерт",
Гайдн "Симфонія".
*  «Музична аптека»
*
«Не хочу, не буду, іди геть, ти - погана !!!»,« мама, я боюся »
Лікуємо: Гайдн, Чайковський, Пахмутова, Таривердієв, «Світло Місяця» Дебюссі, «Лебідь» Сен-Санса, Шуберт, Шуман, Чайковський «Лебедине озеро», Лист, Моцарт (2-а частина «Маленької нічної серенади»)

«Головка болить»
Лікуємо: «Весняна пісня» Мендельсона та Джорджа Гершвіна, полонез Огінського

«Животик болить»
Лікуємо: «Вальс квітів» (балет Чайковського «Лускунчик»)

«Не думається»
Лікуємо: Бетховен «Місячна соната» (полегшить інтелектуальну діяльність)

«Болить, болить, болить»
Лікуємо: анальгетики в світі звуків - Бах, Гендель

«Заснути не можу»
Лікуємо: колискова Брамса, сюїта з балету «Пер Гюнт» Гріга, збірник «Колисаночкі» (фольклор)
«Мені сумно»
Лікуємо: вальси з балетів Чайковського, «На трійці» з його ж «Пір року», «Весна» з «Пір року» Вівальді

«Горлечко болить»
Лікуємо: лідируючу роль у боротьбі з простудними і багатьма іншими інфекціями грают тембри духових інструментів.


На всі випадки життя для малюка — Моцарт!

**«Лікувальними» процедурами вважаються і прослуховування творів, де солістами є згадані  музичні інструменти та самостійна гра на них.*
Лікувальні музичні інструменти:
Інструмент - Фортепіано, акордеон
Дія - благотворно впливають на утворення жовчного соку, захищають слизову від поразки
Ефективний час доби - ранок

Інструмент - Гітара
Дія - гасить роздратування і «розвантажує» серце
Ефективний час доби — опівдні

Інструмент - Флейта
Дія - відновлює функцію печінки
Ефективний час доби - вечір, ніч
Інструмент - Скрипка
Дія - активізує тонкий кишечник
Ефективний час доби-день

Інструмент — Саксофон
Дія - покращує роботу нирок, «розбиває» камінці
Ефективний час доби - вечір

Інструмент - Труба
Дія - покращує роботу підшлункової залози
Ефективний час доби - ранок

Інструмент - Арфа
Дія - Покращує дихання при астмі, бронхіті
Ефективний час доби - вечір

Інструмент - Барабан
Дія - Зміцнює імунітет
Ефективний час доби - ранок

----------

fotinia s (24.04.2020)

----------


## МОИ 38

Цікава ширмочка.

----------

Irina55 (21.03.2020), Janett (27.10.2019)

----------


## МОИ 38



----------

Irina55 (21.03.2020)

----------


## ТМС

Музикотерапія в дитячому садочку

 Важко переоцінити вплив музики на людину. Це живе невичерпане джерело натхнення. Музика може надати насолоду, але також одночасно може викликати сильне душевне переживання, збудити до роздумів, відкрити невідомий світ фантазій. Невичерпні можливості музики впливати на внутрішній світ дитини особливо виділяють методику музикотерапії з ряду інших терапевтичних методик.  На сучасному етапі музична терапія далеко просунулася в дослідженні впливу музичного досвіду на розвиток особистості. 
Відповідь на запитання, чому музика настільки сильно торкається глибин нашої різноманітної особистості, потрібно шукати в минулому, коли ми ще були в материнській утробі й відчували музику ритму материнського серця, музику її тіла, музику її подиху й голосу. Жінка, яка носить у собі майбутнє життя, сама своїм духовним “баченням” ніби наносить “візерунки” на матрицю постнатального життя своєї дитини. Так мудра природа підготовлює дитину до сприйняття світу ще в утробі матері.Багато досліджень довели, що музика посилює обмін речовин, посилює або зменшує м’язову енергію, змінює дихання, змінює кров’яний тиск, дає фізичну основу для емоцій. Дітям музикотерапія допомагає збагатити знання про навколишній світ, прищепити любов до музики, навчити слухати й розуміти, як і про що розповідає музика. Для того щоб музикотерапія позитивно вплинула на розвиток і виховання малят, необхідно враховувати особливості дітей.
      “Музика, як будь-яке мистецтво, допомагає дітям пізнавати світ, виховує дітей”, – так визначив роль музики у формуванні особистості композитор Дмитро Кабалевський. У процесі музичних занять відкриваються широкі можливості для всебічного розвитку дітей. Емоційна сила музики, зміст пісень, що слухають і виконують діти, сприяють формуванню основ морально-естетичних якостей.
      Педагоги дитячого садка помітили вплив музики на поведінку дітей. Методи музичної терапії можна розподілити на активну (експресивну) і пасивну (рецептивну). Музикотерапія як активна — це коли діти активно проявляють себе в музиці, так і пасивна — коли дітям пропонують музику тільки слухати.  Музикотерапія — це спеціалізована форма психотерапії, яка заснована на музиці. Музикотерапія як цілісне використання музики в якості основного та ведучого фактора дії на розвиток дитини включає такі напрями, як вокалотерапія (співи), музикотерапія в рухах (танці, музично-ритмічні ігри), музикування на музичних інструментах та інші. 
Ставлення до музики в суспільстві трохи інакше, ніж раніше, музичне середовище заповнене естрадно-розважальною музикою, тому важливо підтримувати інтерес дітей до класичної і народної музики. За допомогою музичної психології ми намагаємося відродити в сім’ях традиції домашнього музикування. Цьому сприяє гра дітей на музичних інструментах разом із батьками.Так, ритмічні завдання, які надаються дітям у дитячому садку, допомагають активізувати та пробуджувати інтерес дитини до діяльності.Якщо дитина проявляє себе в ритмі, це говорить про те, що в неї міцніє її вольовий початок, без якого неможливі ні навчання, ні робота. Ритмічні ігри дуже подобаються  дітям.  Найпростіший спосіб організації гри — повтор дитиною рухів дорослого. Дорослий виступає ведучим у грі-імпровізації, а дитина одночасно і спостерігає за ним, і намагається копіювати його. Дорослим зовсім необов’язково мати хореографічну підготовку для рухових імпровізацій. Основою для них послужить танцювальний досвід, що є в кожного, і звичайний вибір виразних рухів: кроки, стрибки, жести, міміка, рухи корпуса, пересування в просторі приміщення. Досить передати в рухах загальний характер музики, зв’язати пластику рухів із музичним звучанняітанцювальні рухи дорослого виступають тут голов*ним і єдиним способом досягнення потрібного результату.
   Дорослому треба своїми діями спонукати дитину до рухового заповнення всього простору кімнати, у якій проходить гра. Важливо, щоб весь ігровий простір був освоєний дитиною, щоб вона могла в ньому орієнтуватися і не боялася робити в кімнаті різноманітні пересування. Оскільки дорослий є ведучим у грі, він може продемонструвати дитині прийоми освоєння простору, підключивши вигадку, гумор і спритність. Наприклад: він може зненацька перемінити рух уперед на “задній хід”, наприкінці музичної фрази присісти на стілець, заплутати рух у центрі кімнати частими переходами в різні її кінці і т. д. Звичайно, ці дії мають відповідати характеру музики, перетворюватися у виразні епізоди або міні-сюжети. Діти ж сприймають подібні дії як забавні ігрові ситуації, що активізують їхню увагу і реакцію.   Варто розвивати здатність дитини попадати в метричну сітку, відчувати пульсацію. Досягти цього також можна за допомогою ігрових прийомів, зв’язуючи рухи з пізнавальними образами тварин або казкових героїв. Злагоджені, ритмічні рухи мають колосальний терапевтичний ефект. Особливо значним ефект ритмічного оstinato (від італ. Оstinato — багаторазово повторюваний ритмічний або мелодійний оборот) — згадайте всесвітньо відомий “Танець маленьких каченят”. Під час виконання колективом єдиного руху в єдиному темпі та ритмі за допомогою остинато створюється енергообмін усіх  учасників у дійстві, який має спрямований психологічний ефект: це своєрідна терапія. Ритмічна впорядкованість рухів  народжує в дітей позитивні емоції, діти відчувають радість від спільної діяльності в процесі ігрового спілкування, усвідомлення своїх здібностей, віри у власні сили.
На музичних заняттях діти знайомляться з музичними інструментами, пронизаються слуханням їхнього глибокого звучання. Поступово дитина вибирає той інструмент, який більше, ніж інші, хвилює її, збігається зі струнами її душі. 
 Особливість елементарного музикування в тому, що всі діти мають можливість проявити себе творчо. Діти стають творцями легко та із задоволенням, з радістю. Користуються можливістю не використовувати те, що існує, а вигадують самостійно.
Ставлення до музики в суспільстві трохи інакше, ніж раніше, музичне середовище заповнене естрадно-розважальною музикою, тому важливо підтримувати інтерес дітей до класичної і народної музики. За допомогою музичної психології ми намагаємося відродити в сім’ях традиції домашнього музикування. Цьому сприяє гра дітей на музичних інструментах разом із батьками вдома, а також підтримка їхнього захоплення батьками, завдяки чому стосунки в сім’ї стають теплішими й тіснішими.   Емоції впливають на всі психічні процеси: на відчуття, сприйняття, уяву, мислення, волю, пам’ять. Радісний, щасливий настрій дитини є основою її фі*зичного і психологічного здоров’я, доброзичливого ставлення до людей, навколишнього світу.
Дітям на заняттях із музикотерапії пропонується ігровий матеріал для розвитку тактильного сприйняття (м’які іграшки, ґумові іграшки за методикою М. Монтессорі). У віці від 1 року до 3 років у дітей починають проявлятися музичні здібності: емоційна чуйність, музичний слух, почуття ритму. На другому році життя діти можуть слухати невеликі музичні твори і не просто радіти, а й виражати свій емоційний стан — бадьорий, задерикуватий під час слухання пісні “Конячка” О. Тимчивої; спокійний, доброзичливий під час слухання пісні “Кішка” Ан. Александрова. У процесі формування музичного сприйняття стоїть завдання привчати дітей прислухатися до мелодії, слів пісні й упізнавати її під час повторного прослуховування. 
  Особливо важливою ланкою музикотерапії є формування музично-сенсорних здібностей у дітей дошкільного віку. Музичне переживання, власне кажучи, завжди є сенсорним, оскільки музика — і найпростіші співзвуччя, і складні образи — насамперед сприймається чуттєво. Тому сенсорні процеси є показниками цілісного сприйняття, розрізнення виразних почуттів, а також проявів, пов’язаних зі сприйняттям окремих властивостей музичних звуків, що особливо важливо для дітей молодшого віку. В основі розвитку їхніх музично-сенсорних здібностей лежить вслухування, розрізнення, відтворення чотирьох основних властивостей звука — висоти, тривалості, тембру, сили. Розвиваючи музичний слух дитини, до програми з музикотерапії включені музично-дидактичні ігри з певним змістом і правилами. В основі їх лежать навчальні завдання, спрямовані на освоєння різних властивостей музичного звука.
  Дітям на другому році життя пропонуються дитячі інструменти та іграшки, з якими вони можуть пограти і потім угадати, який інструмент звучить, порівняти тихе й гучне звучання. Для дітей на третьому році життя музично-дидактичні ігри дещо ускладнюються. Ставиться завдання не лише розрізняти контрастні звучання, а й відтворювати їх. Наприклад: у грі “Чий будиночок?” дитині пропонується показати, як нявкає кішка (низький звук) або кошеня (високий звук). Вправи розвиваються залежно від поставленого дидактичного завдання й від психофізичних можливостей кожної дитини.  Виконанню поставлених завдань із музикотерапії сприяє програмний репертуар. Для дітей на другому році життя він складений із контрастних за характером творів, нескладних за змістом, які відбивають яскраві, близькі дітям образи (“Ах, вы, сени” — російська народна, спокійна “Колискова” М. Красева, “Конячка”, “Автомобіль” М. Раухвергера). Дітям на третьому році життя пропонується складніший репертуар. У ньому пісні, що відображають явища природи (“Осіння пісенька” Ан. Александрова, “Зима пройшла” Н. Метлова), близькі й зрозумілі дітям образи (“Заинька” М. Красева, “Лялька” М. Старокадомського), народні мелодії, інструментальна музика.
Важливим елементом музикотерапії є виразне виконання музичного твору. Разом із тим під час роботи необхідні наочні прийоми, що залучають дитину до музики, — показ іграшки. Дітям приємно слухати музику й дивитися на іграшку, про яку співається в пісні. Зорово сприйманий образ сприяє розумінню змісту виконуваної пісні, її запам’ятовуванню. Із цією метою застосовуються й персонажі лялькового театру, за допомогою яких інсценується зміст того або іншого твору.
   Групова пасивна музикотерапія (прослуховування музики) проводиться два рази на тиждень, склад групи — 8-9 дітей. Музика допомагає змінювати настрій дітей, відволікає від розчарувань, зменшує тривожність.
У дитячому садку використовується прийом групової вокалотерапії. Співи — це важливий метод активної музикотерапії, тривалість заняття 10-15 хвилин, група з 8 дітей розташовується в замкнутому колі, ведучий співає разом з дітьми. Пісні підбираються відповідно до настрою групи. Не один рік у дитячому садку існує вокально-фольклорний гурток “Калинонька”. Діти з бажанням та задоволенням виконують українські пісеньки. Кожен ранок у дитячому садку розпочинається з ранкових музичних привітань. Під чарівні звуки музики дітей запрошують до спортивної зали на ранкову гімнастику. У дітей створюється позитивний настрій, діти ефективно спілкуються. Музичні привітання налаштовують дітей на добрий настрій та успіх протягом дня.
  Вихователі та музичні керівники, добре знаючи дітей, їхні інтереси, індивідуальні особливості, прагнуть зробити кожен день перебування дітей у дитячому садочку радісним та змістовним. З метою формування оптимістичного і життєствердного світогляду дошкільнят, гармонізації їхнього внутрішнього світу, вміння радіти життю в дитячому садку музичним керівником разом із вихователями за допомогою спеціально відібраної музики були розроблені сеанси практичної музикотерапії.
 Сеанс “Доброго сну” — де зібрані колисанки у виконанні Віктора Непомнящего, Ірини Горбатюк, тріо “Либідь”, Лідії Михайленко, Ніни Матвієнко, Росави.
Слухаючи музику цього сеансу, діти  швидко засинають їм сняться гарні сни. Колисанка — це музика з повільним темпом і чітким ритмом. Гіперактивним  дітям цей сеанс заспокоює нервову систему. 
Сеанс “Доброти” — цей сеанс містить музичні композиції зі старих добрих мультфільмів, музично-літературні композиції за дитячими казками, де звучать  голоси казкових персонажів, пісні: “Большой секрет для маленькой компании”, “Настоящий, верный друг”, “Если добрый ты”… Ці пісні й сьогодні зігрівають любов’ю дитячі душі, вчать добрим, чесним і миролюбним відносинам з тими, хто оточує.
  Сеанс “Наші друзі” — відбірка пісень про наших маленьких друзів — тварин та комах: “В траве сидел кузнечик”, “Два веселых гуся”, “Песня овечек”, “Песенка Муренки”, “Лесной олень”… Пісні минулого й сучасності втілюють душевну гармонію, демонструють еталони доброго, чуйного ставлення до братів наших менших.
Сеанс “Усмішки”. Усмішка — це духовний дар, вона дає кожному наснагу і примножує духовні здобутки. В цьому сеансі зібрані веселі, яскраві, мажорні пісні. Ці пісні створюють позитивний настрій, надають відчуття радості, віру в добро.
Сеанс “Звуки природи” — так звана екологічна музика. Усі звуки, що існують у природі, чинять підсвідомий вплив на психіку людини. Благотворно впливає шум листя і спів птахів — діти розслабляються і зливаються з природою. Шум хвиль позитивно впливає на емоційний стан дитини.
Музикотерапія також сприяє активізації пізнавальної й розумової діяльності. Діти багато про що дізнаються, уважно слухаючи музику.
 Але найголовніше — це “школа почуттів”, що формується завдяки особливій властивості музики — викликати співпереживання слухачів.
  Отже, залучення дошколят до різних видів музичної діяльності з використанням прийомів та методів музикотерапії, сприяє успішному розвитку їхньої творчої активності. Застосування творчих завдань, ритмічних ігор, сеансів музикотерапії в дитячому садку та вдома стимулює процес внутрішнього самовдосконалення дитини, створює широкі можливості для повноцінного розкриття всіх її потенціалів та відкриває перед нею ще один шлях збагачення її музичного досвіду.

----------

Марильяна (09.03.2019)

----------


## iraalex2006

МОЖЕТ КОМУ И ПРИГОДИТСЯ МАТЕРИАЛ (ВЗЯТ ИЗ ЖУРНАЛА "ПАЛИТРА ПЕДАГОГА", 2009. № 3


*Роль родини  в музичному вихованні дітей*
Галина ВАТАМАНЮК, музкерівник,
ДНЗ № 20 "Дзвіночок", м. Кам'янець-Подільський, Хмельницька обл.

Сім'я є найважливішим середовищем формування та розвитку особистості: тут дитина народжується, зрос¬тає, пізнає світ, соціалізується. Саме в родині розвива¬ються її почуття, закладаються моральні цінності, фор¬мується фізичне та психічне здоров'я.
Мистецтво, художня культура в її найкращих зразках допомагають встановити надійні емоційні контакти між поколіннями.
Спільні захоплення батьків і дітей можуть мати харак¬тер ігрової, пізнавальної чи трудової діяльності. Ефек¬тивним засобом покращення взаєморозуміння та взаємопідтримки, консолідації зусиль, спрямованих на створення сприятливих умов для виховання дошкільнят, виступають спільні заходи дошкільного закладу та ро¬дин вихованців, що мають на меті зміцнити сім'ю, уріз¬номанітнити її життя, зменшити дефіцит соціальних зв'яз¬ків та спілкування дорослих з дітьми в сім'ї та поза нею.

Народні пісні та традиції починаються з родини
Мета цієї публікації — розкрити особливості родин¬ного спілкування засобами музичного мистецтва. При¬кро констатувати той факт, що сьогодні батьки приділя¬ють вихованню дітей недостатню увагу, а роль домашнього вихователя здебільшого виконує телевізор. Мультфільми, фільми й різноманітні шоу, які перегля¬дає малеча вдома, часто-густо не несуть виховної ідеї, ба навіть завдають шкоди розумовому та психічному розвитку дитини. І навіть найдорожчі іграшки та речі не навчать її ввічливості, чуйності, працьовитості, не при¬щеплять здатність розуміти й цінувати прекрасне. Сьогодні почасти втрачена можливість постійного спілку¬вання дитини зі старшими членами родини, особливо з дідом та бабусею, які здебільшого живуть окремо й не можуть виховувати онуків, розповідати їм казки, співати народних пісень. Та й з материнських вуст сучасні діти лише зрідка чують народну потішку чи колискову. Мо¬лоді батьки недооцінюють величезне виховне та пізна¬вальне значення музичного мистецтва. Однак наші педагоги не втомлюються пояснювати їм важливість вико¬ристання музики у вихованні дитини.
Музика — це відтворення людських почуттів у їх ста¬новленні та розвитку, найтонших відтінків радості й суму, в їх зіткненнях та перетвореннях. Вона здатна на такі глибокі узагальнення емоційного життя людини, яких немає в жодному іншому виді мистецтва, й містить у собі багатющий розвивальний потенціал. Провідною її рол¬лю є емоційний розвиток дитини. Батьки співають ко¬лискові, втішаючи своїх малюків, а ті співають їх ляль¬кам. Водночас заспокійлива музика — це не обов'язково пісні. Матері всіх часів і народів іздавна мугикали своїм дітям найпростішу мелодію, що складається з двох звуків.
Спільне з дорослим слухання музики та обговорення почуттів, які вона викликала, заохочує до обміну думка¬ми про власні емоції. Діти, знаємо, є природженими тан¬цюристами. Якщо дати їм змогу вільно реагувати на веселу музику, вони охоче вигадуватимуть різноманітні танцювальні рухи для вияву своїх почуттів.
Музика також є ефективним засобом стимулювання соціального розвитку. Так, група дітей може спільно занурюватись у музику — пісні, танці — й чудово прово¬дити разом час, не чекаючи, коли буде змога скориста¬тися дефіцитним обладнанням. Дошкільнята співатимуть діалогічні пісні й при цьому вправлятимуться в чергово¬сті, очікуючи звертання до себе. Існує чимало пісенних варіантів, у яких кожну дитину запитують її ім'я, і вона має співом відповісти: "Ось я..." або проспівати інші сло¬ва, додаючи до них своє ім'я. Часом діти соромляться говорити на групових заняттях, однак охочіше приєдну¬ються до інших у пісні чи таночку. В багатьох випадках вони супроводжують свій спів активними жестами. Такі групові пісні, коли всі діти співають разом, сприяють залученню тих, хто в іншому разі залишався осторонь.
Практика нашої роботи з дошкільниками засвідчує те, що заняття музикою стимулю¬ють розвиток їхнього мовлення. Будь-яке розмовне мовлення є ритмічним, мелодій¬ним, і малята залюбки "граються" з слова¬ми. Вихователі використовують природні ігри, щоб привернути увагу дітей до зву¬чання мови. Скажімо, допомагають їм ви¬вчити імена однолітків, відбиваючи в доло¬ні ритм, під який повторюються ці імена і який водночас становить основу танцю. Му¬зика сприяє також збагаченню мовлення, за¬пам'ятовуванню, оскільки дитина може за¬пам'ятати фрази з пісні, складніші за природні, і згодом ужити їх у розмові. Є чи¬мало пісень з описом та переліком різних речей, які ознайомлюють дітей з новими сло¬вами, а отже, збагачують їхній словник. Взір¬цем прояву творчості є складання дитиною власних пісень, коли вона використовує ві¬домі або вигадані мелодії, щоб розповісти свої історії чи висловити особисті почуття.
Взаємозв'язок між усіма аспектами впливу музики на дітей відбувається у різних видах і формах музичної діяль¬ності. Емоційний відгук і розвинутий музичний слух да¬ють змогу відгукнутися на добрі почуття і вчинки, активі¬зують розумову діяльність і, постійно вдосконалюючи рухи, розвивають фізично.
На думку дослідників, саме завдяки музичному слуху та чуттю ритму дитина в перші роки життя сприймає мову людей, які її оточують. Схоплюючи в ній ритмічні елемен¬ти, малюк із загальної мішанини звуків виокремлює слова й відтак усього за кілька місяців накопичує в пам'яті ти¬сячі слів як ритмічно, звуковисотно та інтонаційно орга¬нізовані звукові фрагменти. Певні їх композиції, на ра¬дість батькам, несподівано перетворюються на фрази, які зворушливо лепече маля. Зазначено також тісний зв'язок лепету з рухами: дитина ритмічно змахує рука¬ми, стрибає, постукує іграшкою, вигукуючи при цьому склади в руховому ритмі, але щойно рухи припиняють¬ся, вона замовкає. Уміння адекватно відтворювати різ¬номанітні ритми сприяє правильному відтворенню рит¬мічного малюнка слів, їхньої складової структури, пришвидшує розвиток інших лінгвістичних здібностей, зокрема словотворення. Чуття ритму, або ритмічна здат¬ність, у психічному розвитку дитини є новоутворенням універсального типу. З розвитком цього чуття якісно змінюються складові психіки малюка, необхідні для різ¬них видів діяльності та поведінки загалом.
Дошкільні роки — це час найбільшого нагромаджен¬ня музичних вражень, інтенсивного розвитку музичного сприйняття. Дитина ознайомлюється зі світом музики, охоче долучається до музичної діяльності, їй цікаві за¬няття, пов'язані з музикою, коли вони добре організо¬вані (співи, танці, ігри).
Успіх музичного виховання, здійснюваного в дошкіль¬ному закладі, чимало залежить від того, як організова¬не виховання в родині. Саме в сім'ї, у її традиціях кри¬ються джерела музичного обдаровання дитини — вони ще не прокинулись, але чекають відчутного і своєчас¬ного дотику до них. Важлива ціннісно-орієнтаційна єд¬ність сім'ї, що інтерпретується як наявність стійких ро-динних традицій, цілісність світосприйняття, образу та стилю життя, наявність значущої спільної діяльності, со¬ціально-культурний рівень її розвитку (спрямованість культурних інтересів батьків, структура та спільність до¬звілля, рівень розвитку духовного світу дорослих, пра¬гнення культурного вдосконалення та саморозвитку, участь батьків та інших членів родини в культурному вихованні дітей, їхня гурткова, клубна діяльність). Саме в сім'ї завершується процес закріплення набутого ди¬тиною в дошкільному закладі. Це означає, що за фор¬мування дитячого художнього смаку, музичних навичок, як і за формування особистості дитини, відповідальні вихователь, музичний керівник і батьки. Наш власний досвід роботи в цьому напрямку показує, що для орга-нізації міцного зв'язку "ДНЗ — сім'я" необхідне чітке, цілеспрямоване керівництво з боку адміністрації, ме¬тодичного центру, музичного керівника при активній допомозі педагога.
У "Дзвіночку" ми прагнемо створити належні умови для здійснення музичного виховання кожної дитини. А ще практикуємо різні способи налагодження зв'язків із родинами вихованців і в основу кожного кладемо принцип диференційованого, індивідуального підходів. У кожно¬му з випадків акцентуємо увагу на діяльнісному підході до "Я-соціального", що означає реалізацію проблеми соціального розвитку дошкільнят, в якому музичне мис¬тецтво завдяки своїм комунікативним властивостям (го¬лосовій інтонації, швидкості та динаміці мовлення, метро-ритмічній організованості вживаних звукосполучень, емоційному впливу на зміст та характер спілкування) відіграє важливу роль.
Ми використовуємо такі форми роботи з батьками з музичного виховання дітей.
Усно-практичні: 
♦ знайомство з сім'єю; 
♦ бесіди та лекції; 
♦ загальні та групові збори; 
♦ батьківські збори (участь); 
♦ групові та індивідуальні консультації; 
♦ пе¬дагогічні хвилинки; 
♦ педагогічні конференції; 
♦ про¬хання; 
♦ доручення, домашні завдання батькам; 
♦ спо¬стереження; 
♦ виготовлення посібників, іграшок;
♦збирання природного матеріалу.
Наочні: 
♦ стенди або куточки; 
♦ папки-пересувки;
♦ тематичні виставки; 
♦ відкриті заняття; 
♦ "дні відкри¬тих дверей"; 
♦ концерти для батьків; 
♦ звітні концерти гуртків; 
♦ видача музично-педагогічної літератури для читання у вихідні дні.
Цікавими й ефективними, на наш погляд, є також му¬зичні лекторії, сімейні ліцеї, веселі ярмарки зі сталими рубриками й графіком проведення та змінною тематикою і цілями. Як нетрадиційні форми спілкування використо¬вуємо дискусії та диспути, тематику яких визначаємо від¬повідно до нагальних проблем "музичного дошкілля".
Одним із пріоритетних напрямків нашого дошкільно¬го закладу в роботі з батьками щодо здійснення музич¬ного виховання є також залучення їх до активної участі в заходах, що проводяться у "Дзвіночку" (у фестивалях родинної творчості, спільних екскурсіях, гуморинах, те¬атралізованих дійствах, посиденьках, вечорницях, відві¬динах цікавих особистостей), формування в них прина¬лежності до колективу дитячого садка як однодумців і спільників, ознайомлення з кращим сімейним досвідом, у ході якого талановиті батьки викладають свою педаго¬гічну позицію, ознайомлюють інших з ефективними ме-тодами музичного розвитку дітей. Взаємообмін інфор¬мацією корисний і для нас, педагогів, і для батьків. Здійснюємо його у вигляді "круглих столів", вечорів за-питань і відповідей, дискусійних клубів, ділових ігор, школи молодої сім'ї, усних журналів, сімейних зустрі¬чей. Під час таких заходів батьки презентують свої твор¬чі та педагогічні доробки, демонструють власні музичні здібності та вміння дітей, заохочують до спільних дій усіх присутніх.
Подаємо приклад одного із заходів — "Сімейних зу¬стрічей", проведених на базі нашого дитсадка у рамках роботи методичного об'єднання музкерівників міста. Цей захід, на нашу думку, є одним із оптимальних варіантів розв'язання проблем розвитку музично-мовленнєвих та креативних здібностей дошкільнят, формування в них навичок соціальної поведінки за допомогою музично- театрального мистецтва.
Щоб зацікавити батьків черговим спільним заняттям та залучити їх до участі в "зустрічі", ми продумали текст оголошення із зазначенням попередньої роботи (дода¬ток 1) та програму заходу (додаток 2). Вона мала на меті ознайомити присутніх із родинами-учасницями, налаш¬тувати всіх на художнє спілкування з музикою, надихну¬ти на творчі прояви у виконавстві та на імпровізацію, створити атмосферу доброзичливих міжособистісних стосунків батьків, дітей, педагогів, зміцнити віру в їхні можливості, не залишивши поза увагою іскринки гумору.
Мета проведення заходу, оформлення та зміст міс¬тяться в додатку 3. Запитання анкети для батьків подані в додатку 4.
Наші сподівання щодо доцільності проведення подіб¬них заходів у практиці ДНЗ перейшли в переконання, й ми можемо впевнено сказати: вони не лише згуртову¬ють родини за спільними інтересами, виявляють музич¬но обдарованих і талановитих вихованців, а й створю¬ють колектив однодумців.

----------


## iraalex2006

_   (ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ)  _  

Додаток 1
Організаційно-підготовча робота
Оголошення
Шановні мами, тата, братики, сестрички й усі родини! Запрошуємо вас до участі у родинному заході "Сімейні зустрічі".
Мета нашого зібрання: зануритись у світ музики і зро¬зуміти, яку важливу роль відіграє цей вид мистецтва у нашому з вами житті, як впливає на різні аспекти вихо¬вання та розвитку наших дітей.
Девіз нашої зустрічі: "Родина — родині". Ділитимуть¬ся досвідом музичного виховання, презентуватимуть свої музичні захоплення не лише члени сімей, а й цілі родини.

Підготовка до заходу
1.	Презентація родини.
У своїх виступах (зв'язних логічних розповідях) про¬симо розповісти:
♦	про склад родини і чому сьогодні прийшли саме ці особи;
♦	кого як звати, яке родинне захоплення мають і що показуватимуть сьогодні;
♦	що стало поштовхом до цього захоплення (пісня, танець, театр, гра на музичних інструментах);
♦	яка, на вашу думку, користь від музики загалом чи від конкретного виду музичної діяльності;
♦	якими хочете бачити своїх дітей та онуків, чого бажаєте іншим сім'ям. (Презентуватися бажано у різних формах: проза, вірш, пісня, частівки, рухо¬ві етюди, фрагменти театрального дійства).

Будьте готові відповісти на запитання типу:
♦	значення музики у вашій родині;
♦	найзахоплююча подія чи свято, де мали місце му¬зика чи окремий вид музичної діяльності.
Продемонструйте фото, відео, аудіозаписи.

2.	Виконання свого "коника" — одного чи кількох виступів із певного виду музичної діяльності (оголошення, костюми, власна інтерпретація виконання та супрово¬ду). Бажано, щоб були задіяні всі члени родини й не обов'язково водночас: хтось декламує, інші співають, танцюють. Чому вибрали саме цей жанр, чия ідея? Ваші плани, мрії, побажання собі й іншим. (На сцені). Висло- віть свою думку щодо виховного значення того чи іншо¬го виду музичної діяльності.
3.	Гра на музичних інструментах. Продумайте, який залишковий матеріал та побутові предмети можна вико¬ристати як імпровізовані музичні інструменти (ударні, шумові, звуковисотні). Буде запропонований набір пред¬метів, один з яких треба вибрати, придумати, що з ньо¬го зробити, й зіграти на ньому під фонограму спільним оркестром. Якщо маєте цікаві пропозиції, будь ласка, вносьте їх завчасно.
4.	У своїх виступах та розповідях спирайтесь на дітей.
5.	Дайте відповідь на запитання анкети "Музичне ви¬ховання у сім'ї" і здайте її музичному керівнику за три дні до проведення заходу.
Наперед дякуємо вам за співпрацю і сподіваємося на ваше розуміння й підтримку у спільній нашій з вами спра¬ві — вихованні наших дітей.
                                                                                                          Організатори заходу

----------


## iraalex2006

(ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ)

Додаток 2
Програма заходу
Шановні батьки та гості! "Дзвіночкова" родина щиро вдячна вам за готовність стати учасниками "Сімейних зустрічей", присвячених музичному вихованню дитини в сім'ї. Сьогодні пропонуємо відчути на собі магічну силу музики та її значний виховний потенціал. Наша мета — ознайомити вас із кращим сімейним досвідом музично- естетичного виховання дітей.
1.	Під час "Зустрічей" ви маєте:
♦	отримувати лише позитивні емоції;
♦	прагнути бути найактивнішими інформаторами му¬зичних ідей та вдячними споживачами їх;
♦	вміти не лише сприймати почуте та побачене, а й зіставляти, порівнювати, аналізувати, вчитися й на¬бувати досвіду.

2.	Під час "Зустрічей" забороняється:
♦	пасивно споглядати, сумувати, нервувати;
♦	шкодувати, що прийшли; зловживати мобільним зв'язком.

3.	Під час "Зустрічей" дозволяється:
♦	насолоджуватися музикою;
♦	радіти з чужого успіху;
♦	підтримувати тих, хто виступає;
♦	вносити пропозиції та ставити запитання;
♦	танцювати, співати, грати на музичних інструмен¬тах разом з нами.
Приємного вам спілкування, колеги, батьки та діти!

----------


## iraalex2006

(ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ)

Додаток З
Зміст заходу
Мета. Сприяти популяризації музичного виховання в родинах дошкільнят. Розповідати батькам про значен¬ня музичного виховання для розвитку дітей. Ознайом¬лювати з видами музичної діяльності та специфікою ко¬жного з них. Спонукати дорослих до творчих проявів. Шляхом попереднього анкетування та міні-фестивалів (вечорів) родинної творчості виявити музично обдаро¬вані, творчі родини. Ознайомлювати присутніх із родин¬ними захопленнями та досвідом музичного виховання кожної представленої сім'ї. Викликати інтерес та емо¬ційний відгук на його результати. Згуртувати батьківсь¬ку громаду. Завдяки комунікативним властивостям му¬зики створювати атмосферу доброзичливості, взаєморозуміння та підтримки. Сприяти налагодженню позитивної взаємодії дорослих та дітей у залі через спіл¬кування з музикою, створення мистецького настрою.
Обладнання. На вхідних дверях зали відповідно оформлене запрошення. Сама зала оформлена за зраз¬ком музичного центру. На центральній стіні напис: "Сі¬мейні зустрічі".
На бічних стінах розміщені висловлювання: 
"Любіть та вивчайте велике мистецтво музики. Воно зробить вас духовно багатими, чистішими, досконалішими. Завдяки музиці ви знайдете в собі нові, невідомі раніше сили". (Д. Шостакович);
 "Музичне виховання — це не вихован¬ня музиканта, а перш за все виховання людини" (В. Сухомлинський); 
"Чим раніше музика увійде в життя дитини, тим глибше й міцніше вона займе місце в його душі" (Н. Ветлугіна) та інші. 
На одній зі стін — портрети ком¬позиторів, між ними в хаотичному порядку розміщені зображення нот, скрипковий ключ, площинні зображен¬ня музичних інструментів, фотосесії родинних захоплень, на які спиратимуться родини під час обміну досвідом, барвисті кульки тощо.
При вході до зали стоїть стіл із написом над ним: "Для вас, батьки". На столі розкладені програми заходу; ан¬кети для батьків про стан музичного виховання дитини в сім'ї; методичні рекомендації щодо проведення музич¬них ігор удома; бланки критеріїв визначення музичних здібностей дитини; добірки матеріалів щодо роботи з батьками (бесіди, консультації, вікторини); сценарії спіль¬них розваг дітей та їхніх батьків; добірки матеріалів до газети ДНЗ "Дзвіночкова кишеня", присвячених музич¬ному вихованню; фотоальбом із портретами відомих композиторів та біографічних даних періоду їхнього ди¬тинства під назвою "Вони теж були дітьми". Поряд — поличка із психолого-педагогічною літературою про сі¬мейне виховання та художньою дитячою літературою під рубрикою "Дітям про музику".
Попід бічними стінами столики — місця для родин - учасниць, на яких стоять вази з квітами та таблички з прізвищами родин, обернені титульним боком до ро-дин. Кожна родина заздалегідь оформляє свій столик відповідно до власних захоплень. Це можуть бути: кон¬цертні та маскарадні костюми, музичні інструменти, на- голівники, елементи декорацій, камертон, метроном, ат¬рибути української хати, дзеркало, грим, аудіо -, відеокасети, диски тощо.
У правому кутку зали — стій¬ка ведучого та радіо-телеапаратура, аудіозаписи потрібної музики та відеозаписи родин¬них захоплень музичним мис¬тецтвом.
На місцях для гостей (музкерівників міста та вихователів ДНЗ) розкладені тексти пісні "Мамина сорочка".
За кулісами заздалегідь під¬готовлена таця з різними дитячими музичними інстру¬ментами та інструментами-іграшками, серед яких пере¬важають імпровізовані, а також побутові речі, які можуть зна¬добитися для гри (покришки, каструля, відро, мідний таз, ложки, макогін) тощо.

Хід заходу.
У супроводі запису пісні "Дорослі й діти" В. Шаїнського гості займають свої місця. Під звучання пісні "Калина" Р. Квінти на слова В. Куровського до зали під оплески при¬сутніх заходять родини-презентанти й сідають за стола¬ми. Музика поволі стихає. Виходить музичний керівник — ведуча.
Ведуча. Доброго дня, шановні батьки та колеги! Мої вітання найкращій у світі малечі! Разом привітаймо всіх, хто сьогодні з нами! (Оплески). Наша зала, як ви уже помітили, перетворилася на центр музики. І це не випад¬ково. Адже саме тут відбуватимуться наші "Сімейні зустрічі", присвячені музичному вихованню в родині. Музика збагачуватиме нас не лише духовно й емоційно. На її тлі розвиватимуться взаємини батьків і дітей, педа¬гогів та батьків, дітей і педагогів та всіх, хто прийшов на нашу зустріч. Сьогодні ділитимуться досвідом музичного виховання в сім'ї, презентуватимуть свої музичні захоп¬лення не лише окремі члени сімей, а й цілі родини. У нашому дошкільному закладі є чимало таких родин, а зараз перед вами — найталановитіші, найцікавіші, твор¬чі й наймудріші люди. Знаєте чому? Тому, що в їхніх душах живе Музика.
Звучить музичний фрагмент. Ведуча-музкерівник розгортає таблички з прізвищами родин-презентантів і пропонує прочитати їх усім разом.
Ведуча. Це ми зробили для того, щоб краще запа¬м'ятати, з ким сьогодні зустрічались. А от як кого звати і чому вони сьогодні тут, розкажуть нам самі учасники. Я впевнена, вони зроблять це краще за мене. (Музика змовка).

Проводиться презентація родин.
Ведуча. Хто бере на себе таку місію у родині (...)? 
Що бажає нам розповісти сім'я (...)? 
А чим цікавим поді¬ляться з нами (...)? 
Мабуть, не менш змістовною і захоп¬люючою буде розповідь (...)? 
Яка родзинка чекає на нас від родини (...)?
У своїх виступах родини розповідають про себе за планом презентації, що зазначена вище.

Ведуча. Дякуємо нашим родинам (оплески) за цікаві та змістовні розповіді, з яких ми можемо не лише зро¬бити висновки про важливі моменти музичного виховання в родині, а й запозичити те, що нас найбільше вразило, запам'яталось. А найголовніше — можемо зіставити й проаналізувати рівень музичного виховання в родині кож¬ного, хто сьогодні з нами.
Шановні родини, сьогодні тут присутні також мої колеги — вихователі нашого закладу та музичні керівники міста. А ми з вами є двома берегами однієї ріки, сіячами розумного, доб¬рого, вічного в душах ваших ді¬тей, а наших вихованців. Мені хочеться, щоб у нашому дит¬садку на цій зустрічі панували лише позитивні емоції, лише взаєморозуміння і взаємопідтримка. Хочу, щоб гарний нас¬трій нас не полишав. А що цьо¬му допоможе? Музика!

У виконанні дитячого ансамблю зву¬чить пісня "Бажаємо добра" (слова Л. Лисенка, музика В. Лисенка (див.: "ДВ", 2009, № 6).

Ведуча. Ми продовжуємо творчий діалог із родинами й запрошуємо поділитися досві¬дом ті сім'ї, які захоплюються піснею. Бо саме з першої пісні — простої, монотонної, маю на увазі "колискову", починається виховання дитини.
До виступу запрошую родину (...) (називає прізвище).
До програми виступу родини (бабуся, тітка, хресна мама, двоюрідна сестричка, син — вихованець закладу) входять: розповідь про дитячі роки та місце музики в родині; про гру прадідуся в духовому оркестрі, про міс¬це народної пісні у родинних традиціях, наспівування колискових та пісень, які співали прабабуся та її сестри, переказ народної легенди про пісню, мелодекламація вірша про жінку; український танок сестрички; перегляд ретрофотографій "Із прадідусевої скрині" та фрагментів відеозйомок сімейних свят, де має місце пісня. До вико¬нання своєї улюбленої української народної пісні "Зеленее жито, зелене" родина запрошує усіх присутніх.
Ведуча. Як бачимо, члени цієї родини по-справжньому закохані в пісню. У їхньому репертуарі переважають народні пісні. Вони впевнені, що народна пісня — те джерело, яке живить душу силою, натхненням, творчіс¬тю, любов'ю. Але історія не стоїть на місці, часи мину¬лого змінюються сучасністю. І наше життя ми не уявляє¬мо без сучасної пісні. Перед вами молода сім'я і її чудові двоє синочків — Павлик і Сашко. Ми знаємо хлопчиків як талановитих читців і співаків, активних учасників на¬ших концертів. Співає батько, співає мати — хіба можуть сини не співати? Ні. І в цьому ми зараз переконаємось.

Хлопчики виконують пісню Крокодила Гени з мультфільму "Че¬бурашка" 
(муз. В. Шаїнського).

Ведуча. Прослухавши чудовий спів, радіємо з того, що в наших вихованців такі хороші батьки. Сподіваємо¬ся, їхні сини також будуть такими. Дивуєшся: звідки в цих молодих людей бажання творити? Як їм вдається поєднувати домашні турботи, роботу та високе мистец¬тво музики? Відповідь одна: поклик душі! Сашко і Пав¬лику, чи співають ваші дідусі й бабусі? Вам подобається, коли вони співають? Ким мріє стати Павлик, коли виро¬сте? Яку пісню хоче заспівати Сашко? Що дає вам сі¬мейний спів? Чи доводилося брати участь у концертах, фестивалях, родинних святах?
Мати розповідає про своє дитинство, захоплення му¬зикою, навчання в музичній школі, про пісні, які співає онукам бабуся, про те, що мріє про часи, коли й сини відвідуватимуть музичну школу та впевненіше співатимуть; повідомляє, що хлопчики виявили бажання грати на гітарі.
Ведуча. Ми всі щиро вдячні вам за спів, за хист до музики і за те, що ви сьогодні з нами. Голос дитини — це природний інструмент, яким вона володіє з раннього віку. Ось чому спів весь час існує в її житті, заповнює її дозвілля, допомагає організовувати творчі, сюжетні ігри. На жаль, нині пісня дедалі більше зникає із сімейного життя. Мами співають лише зрідка: дехто соромиться свого голосу, а інші вважають, що наявність удома аудіо - та відеоапаратури робить спів над колискою несучасним. Але якщо хочете, щоб малюк полюбив музику, то співати треба і якомога частіше. Адже пісня — це яс¬крава, образна форма уяви про навколишню дійсність. Її виконання викликає в дитини позитивне ставлення до прекрасного, доброго. Спів також сприяє розвитку мов¬лення, зміцненню голосового апарату. До дитячої музи¬ки добре підходить визначення, яке дав              С. Маршак ди¬тячій літературі: "Вона має бути написана як для дорослих, тільки набагато краще". Ми з вами — дорослі діти, і нам теж не завадить поспівати. Перед вами тексти пісні, тож давайте виконаємо її разом.

Усі присутні виконують під фонограму пісню "Мамина сорочка" (слова та музика Н. Май).
Ведуча. Що зробила з нами пісня? Звеселила, згур¬тувала, піднесла настрій, вселила віру в наші сили. Вона перенесла нас у дитинство, нагадала материнську ласку і те, з чого все починалося.
Поза, рухи, жести, міміка — важливі ознаки зовніш¬ньої культури. А між зовнішньою поведінкою людини і її характером, моральним обличчям існує тісний зв'язок. Ось чому вже в ранньому віці слід звертати увагу на те, як дитина стоїть, сидить, ходить, як виражає свої почут¬тя. Мені відомо, що родина Олени й Настусі у своєму сімейно-педагогічному арсеналі використовує різнома¬нітні засоби для виховання в дітей культури рухів. Од¬ним із них є танець, що уславив цю родину. Окрім рухо¬вих (фізичних) позитивів, танець допомагає нам глибше сприймати музику, а та, у свою чергу, робить виразні¬шими наші рухи.
Мама розповідає про родину та свій шлях до танцю, який починався із занять у дитячій танцювальній студії; про негативне ставлення батька до цього виду занять та підтримку й розуміння матері. Настусина тітонька роз¬повідає про свої закордонні поїздки, показує фотознім¬ки танцювальних подорожей. Родина виконує українсь¬кий танець "Привітальний" (музика О. Беца). Сестрички виконують пісню-танок "Рушничок" (слова і музика В. Бабій). Потім тітонька проводить для всіх присутніх майстер-клас сучасного танцю.

Ведуча звертається до матері з проханням поділитися з присут¬німи, як починалася робота над танцем у сім'ї, дати корисні пора¬ди іншим родинам.

Мати. Танець робить стрункою поставу, розвиває спритність, уміння триматися на людях, допомагає глиб¬ше сприймати музику. Почніть із показу найпростіших рухів: навчіть дітей кружляти під музику, ритмічно стука¬ти каблучком. Опис танцювальних рухів можна знайти в спеціальних збірках і журналах. Часто діти танцюють, не слухаючи музики, і на це варто звернути увагу. Треба пояснити їм, що, скажімо, під музику маршу крокують бадьоро, виконують рухи впевнено, голову тримають прямо; під плавну музику роблять повільні, спокійні рухи. Доцільно запросити друзів дитини, влаштувати вдома групові танці. В цьому разі дорослий або дитина, яка вміє танцювати, стає в центр кола, і всі виконують рухи, які вона показує. На сімейні свята, коли збираєть¬ся багато дітей, можна організувати ігри-хороводи, де танець поєднується з грою та піснею. Танці, спів, музи¬ка вносять у життя і дорослих, і дітей щиру усмішку, добрий настрій. Спостерігаючи за дітьми, ви дізнаєтеся про них багато нового, тому що в пісні й танці внут¬рішній світ дитини розкривається найбільш глибоко й повно.
Ведуча. Дякуємо за поради. Але я знаю, що захоп¬лення вашої родини не обмежуються танцями.
Мати. Наша Оленка — випускниця "Дзвіночка", відві¬дує школу мистецтв. Зараз у її виконанні ви почуєте гру на фортепіано.

Ведуча. Оленко, ми пишаємось тобою і сподіваємось побачити серед українських зірочок. Настусі ж бажаємо якнайшвидше наздогнати спочатку Оленку, потім маму, далі тітоньку, а потім перевершити їх усіх своєю майстер-ністю.
Про самостійно створений домашній театр, про свя¬то в родині, де музиці також належить важливе значен¬ня, нам розповість Юлина мама. Гадаю, що донька до¬помагатиме їй. До речі, Юля — наймолодша учасниця танцювального гуртка, і вас її акторські здібності приєм¬но здивують.
Мати коротко розповідає про сімейне захоплення казкою та мультфільмами її дитинства; про те, як у спіл¬куванні з донькою оживають домашні іграшки, які спо¬нукають членів родини добирати до своїх інтонацій най¬різноманітніші відтінки. За допомогою атрибутів настільного театру мати з донькою відтворюють розмо¬ву двох зайців (великого і малого), у якій передають зміст бесіди матері та дитини після повернення з садка додо¬му. Дівчинка виконує пісеньку про зайчика, яку Юля вивчила в дитсадку. Персонажі лялькового театру (за ширмою) передають зміст фрагмента казки "Колобок" із незвичайним кінцем, де Колобок відкусив Лисичці вухо. Мати й донька показують сценку, виконуючи ролі Вінні-Пуха та П'ятачка. Присутні долучаються до них у вико¬нанні пісеньки Вінні-Пуха.
Ведуча. Щойно ми всі мали змогу переконатись у значущості й корисності системи таких занять у сім'ї. Домашній театр — це театралізовані ігри, ігри-драматизації та сімейні свята. Гра дорослих разом із дитиною створює особливу атмосферу духовного єднання, спіль¬ної справи. Домашній театр знайомить дітей із навколи¬шнім світом через образи, барви, звуки, традиції, зви-чаї. Під час театралізованої гри дитина почувається вільною, розкутою. Вона відтворює знайомі літературні сюжети, і це активізує її мислення, тренує пам'ять, ху¬дожньо-образне сприйняття. Розвиваються її уява і фан¬тазія, вдосконалюється мовлення.

Виступаючи перед глядачем (татом, мамою, бабусею, дідусем, гостями), малі долають сором'язливість і бояз¬кість, мобілізують свою увагу. Всі ці якості згодом по¬значаться і на навчальній діяльності в школі, допомо¬жуть дитині увійти у світ однолітків. Тому так важливо залучати дітей до ігрових виступів, до гри-наслідування та інших форм "театру в житті", щоб вони відчували втіху від спільної участі. Все це супроводжується спільними переживаннями дітей і дорослих, які посилюють їх взаємодовіру, сприяють зближенню.
Ведуча. На мене дивляться жваві й допитливі оченя¬та... Мабуть, уже зачекалася свого виходу Софійка. Вона також є активною учасницею групових дитсадківських заходів та танцювального гуртка. Дівчинка чудово вміє відтворювати образ, легко і вправно сідає на шпагат, а часом навіть може замінити музкерівника, хореографа. Це прямий доказ того, що в її родині (мама, брат Данилко і вона сама) музичне виховання посідає неабияке міс¬це. Саме тому ми запросили цю родину на нашу зустріч.

До програми презентації родинних захоплень увійшли:
♦	читання мамою вірша "Мій син малює...", під час якого Данилко (випускник ДНЗ) ілюстрував свої малюнки, як підтвердження кожного сказаного мамою рядка вірша;
♦	розповідь матері про вміння батьків-музикантів: тато грає на кількох духових інструментах і акор¬деоні, а вона — на фортепіано; про надзвичайну любов до музики всіх членів сім'ї та велике праг¬нення дати дітям музичну освіту;
♦	демонстрація самостійно змонтованого фільму про місце музики в їхній родині;
♦	виконання мамою і донькою "Колискової" (слова С. Свириденко, музика           В. А. Моцарта);
♦	гра на трубі брата Данилка.

Ведуча. Ми раді, що діти — Данилко та Софійка — зростають у талановитій сім'ї. їм ніколи нудьгувати, їх вабить мистецтво музики. Софійка співає і танцює, що й продемонструє нам сьогодні.

Діти відповідають на запитання музкерівника про їхні захоплення, про те, як їм допомагають батьки. Старший брат зазначає, що музика його дисциплінує, зосереджує увагу, виховує естетичні почуття й смаки, розвиває.

Ведуча. Сім'я є першою школою для малюків. А діти в дошкільному віці дуже хочуть учитися. їхня улюблена гра — гра в школу. Малі нетерпляче чекають, коли їм куплять шкільні портфелі, зошити, ручки, а то й нотну папку. А якщо подарують справжню сопілку чи, може, скрипку? І коли батько грає на музичних інструментах, а мати виступає солісткою у домашніх концертах, то чи будуть у такій сім'ї талановитими діти? Це ми зараз по¬бачимо на прикладі родини Іванка та Даринки.
Розповідь батька — вчителя музики — була насичена цікавими й дещо кумедними спогадами з його життя. Виявляється, в дитинстві він не хотів мати справу з му¬зикою, але доля розпорядилася по-своєму. І він сам, і дружина, і діти пов'язані з музикою, кохаються в ній, відчувають радість, коли грають, співають.

Іванко та Даринка виконують пісню М. Бапеми на слова І. Ваньо "Ми маленькі козачата".
Ведуча. Іванку, що тобі більше подобається — грати чи співати? Хто був ініціатором навчання гри на сопілці? А маму залучали до цього? Даринка слушно ставиться до татусевих порад? А які музичні інструменти, крім на¬званих татом, є ще у вас удома?

До зали вносять тацю з імпровізованими музичними інструмен¬тами та інструментами-іграшками. Музкерівник запрошує дітей підійти й вибрати собі той, що до вподоби. Решту пропонує гостям. Повідомляє, що звучатиме незнайома музика, і треба буде проакомпанувати їй. Дозволяється грати хто на чому хоче й хто як уміє.

Ведуча. Я дякую головним оркестрантам — нашим родинам-презентантам і всім, хто сьогодні зробив перший крок до зірок у жанрі інструментальної музики! Час нашої зустрічі завершується. Мабуть, ніде втрата часу не дає так про себе знати, як у вихованні дитини. Відо¬мий угорський композитор Золтан Кодаї зауважував, що музичне виховання в сім'ї слід починати до народження дитини, а ще краще — за 9 місяців до народження її матері. Там, де старші в родині люблять музику, співа¬ють, грають на музичних інструментах, створюється осо-бливо сприятливе середовище для розквіту обдаровань дитини. Тож виховуймо в ній любов до прекрасного, доброго, правдивого. На згадку про сьогоднішню зус-тріч ми дарує своїм вихованцям аудіокасети (або диски), щоб весела музика завжди звучала у ваших домівках.
Під звучання пісні "Родина" (музика О. Злотника, слова В. Крищенка) учасники заходу покидають залу.

----------


## iraalex2006

(ОКОНЧАНИЕ)


Додаток 4
Анкета для батьків
Шановні батьки! Просимо вас відповісти на запитання:
1.	Разом з дитиною ви слухаєте музику (у живому виконанні, радіо - та телепередачі)? Яку саме?
2.	Чи берете активну участь у музично-театрапізованих святах, що проводяться в дошкільному закла¬ді? Якщо ні, то чому?
3.	Співаєте колискові, розважальні пісні, розігруєте забавлянки?
4.	При читанні казки імітуєте голоси звірів, птахів, імпровізуєте спів персонажів (озвучені персонажі)?
5.	Чи наспівуєте дитині танцювальні мелодії, заохо¬чуєте її танцювальну ініціативу?
6.	Спільно з дитиною музикуєте, співаєте із викорис¬танням іграшкових та справжніх інструментів?
7.	Чи підтримуєте дитячу ініціативу у створенні музич¬но-ігрових ситуацій (гра в музичне заняття, кон¬церт, театр тощо)?
8.	Чи виконує ваша дитина різні музичні привітання у дні народження, чи готує разом з вами виступи-сюрпризи до приходу рідних та друзів?
9.	Чи ділитеся ви з дітьми власними талантами і вмін¬нями (улюблені пісні тата й мами, дідуся й бабу¬сі)? Якщо ні, то чому?
10.	Чи влаштовуєте імпровізовані танцювальні висту¬пи у власноруч виготовлених костюмах?
11.	Як часто відвідуєте професійний театр разом із дитиною, чи обмінюєтеся враженнями?
12.	Чи поєднуєте в сімейному побуті музичну діяль¬ність дитини з іншими видами творчості? Як саме?
13.	Яким чином підтримуєте музичні інтереси ваших дітей?
14.	Чи радієте з висловлювань малечі про їхні музич¬но-естетичні враження, з музичних проявів?
15.	У вас удома для дитини створене мистецьке сере¬довище?
16.	Які придбали дитячі музичні іграшки-інструменти (брязкальця, дзвоники, бубон, сопілки, фортепіа¬но, тріоли тощо)?
17.	Чи збираєте музичну фонотеку для слухання й танцювально-ігрової діяльності дитини (музично ілюс¬тровані казки, дитячі пісні, класична музика, дитя¬чі балети й опери, народні й інструментальні п'єси, сучасна естрадна музика тощо) та відеотеку?
18.	Яку музику та які пісні полюбляє слухати ваша дитина?
19.	Як часто зверталися за порадами до педагогів ДНЗ? 


«Палітра педагога» , 2009  №3

----------


## Stahmich83

*Анкета для батьків.
Здібна?Обдарована?Талановита?*
1.	Моя дитина ініціативна, жвава, рухлива.
2.	Її інтереси і захоплення досить постійні.
3.	Її  зацікавленість урівноважена.
4.	Порівняно з однолітками виявляє інтерес і потяг (активно виражений) до мистецтва , літератури, спорту природи, моделювання ,техніки.(Підкреслити або записати)
5.	Має не більше двох друзів( постійних), причому старших від себе.
6.	Її цікавить усе загадкове , таємниче і навіть незрозуміле.
7.	Любить багато запитувати , наполеглива в одержанні вичерпних відповідей.
8.	Її мова розвинена , дитина має великий запас слів, добре розуміє і вміло використовує його.
9.	Переважно намагається знайти самостійне рішення в тих  або інших  ситуаціях, обставинах.
10.	Не задовольняється поверховим поясненням і такими ж відповідями на свої численні запитання.
11.	Намагається дотримуватися власного погляду на ті або інші події,незважаючи ні на які обставини та обіцянки.
12.	Обов’язково (завжди) реагує на все нове.
13.	Розпочату справу практично завжди намагається довести до кінця.
14.	У суперечках відстоює власну думку, не хоче визнавати загальноприйняті погляди.
15.	У непередбачених і складних ситуаціях бере на себе роль лідера.
16.	Має помітну схильність до якогось виду діяльності або до предмета(Групи предметів,іграшок,книжок)
17.	Настирлива,вперта,рішуча в досягненні бажаної мети.
18.	Виявляє неприховану  потребу в підтримці дорослих.
19.	Легко знаходить і завжди має досить багато друзів.
20.	Ставить багато запитань, переважно з кола своїх захоплень та інтересів.
21.	На багатьох справляє враження не за віком старшої.
22.	Нерідко виявляє риси егоїзму або навіть безпричинної агресії.
23.	Знає собі ціну і своє покликання.
24.	Легко і часто відволікається і залишає розпочату справу(заняття) гру.
25.	Майже однаковою мірою цікавиться гуманітарними і технічними  питаннями.

Якщо на запитання 1,6,12,18,24 Ви відповіли «так», ваша дитина загалом здібна. За умови негативних відповідей на запитання 18,24. Запишіть відповіді на запитання 2,3,7,10,11,13,16,17,19,20,22. Якщо всюди буде «так» , є серйозні підстави гадати , що дитина буде по – справжньому обдарована. Коли й на останні запитання 4,5,6,9,14,15,21,23,25, відповіді позитивні , це може свідчити про ознаки яскравої обдарованості , навіть таланту.

----------

Babsy (02.04.2019), poi2 (19.11.2021), Triol (22.03.2021), Лильчик (27.08.2016), Оленька я (13.03.2018)

----------


## Stahmich83

*Консультація для батьків* .
*Тема:»Використання творчих завдань під час музичних занять.*
Використання творчих завдань художньо - естетичного спрямованості передбачає комплексне використання таких видів мистецтва , як музика , література та образотворче мистецтво. Така організація навчання допоможе подолати однобокість і фрагментарність мислення , емоційну зрідненість,які викликані роз’єднаністю художньо – естетичних предметів.
Розвиток творчої особистості має здійснюватися на основі інтенсивного оволодіння знаннями, уміннями і навичками, тобто одне повинно сприяти інтенсифікації іншого. У навчальному процесі музичний керівник повинен використовувати як творчі , так і репродуктивні завдання. 
Практичні рекомендації:
Для розвитку ритмічного відчуття використовувати такі завдання:
1.	Придумувати слова у заданому ритмі.
2.	Створити ритмічну відповідність на ритмічне запитання.
3.	Гра «Відгадай пісню за ритмом»
4.	Імпровізувати ритмічний малюнок.
5.	Передати на ударних інструментах ритмічний малюнок загадки і створити до неї відповідь. Наприклад: «Хто у лісі стукотить» - «Тук – тук? (дятел)
6.	Читати вірш з пропусками, під час яких необхідно простукати або проплескати придуманий ритм.
Для розвитку ладового , звуковисотного  та інтонаційного слуху можна використовувати наступні завдання:
1.	Створити мелодію імені.
2.	Гра «Музична казка». Діти придумують звуки , які можна почути в лісі, а також персонажів казок, з якими можна зустрітись під час «Музичного мандрування»
3.	Імпровізація:
•	У діалогах (Дітям пропонують дитячі вірші , у тексті яких є діалог, який необхідно озвучити)
•	У створенні музичних фраз,певних у своєму виразному змісті.
Початок мелодії музичний керівник імпровізує сам на склад «Ля». Дітям необхідно продовжити музичну фразу. До роботи може підключитись вся група , таким чином з’являється «Музичний ланцюжок»
4.	Передати інтонацією різні почуття : сум, радість,упевненість,спокій.

Творчі завдання для розвитку художньо – образних уявлень і виконавських здібностей під час гри на дитячих музичних інструментах.
1.	Проілюструвати вірш або маленьку історію музично шумовим супроводом, який включав би певний ритмічний малюнок.
2.	Створити музичні ілюстрації до казки , запропонованої музичним керівником.
3.	У ситуації «Коли б я був композитором» визначити виражальні засоби для передбачуваного твору (наприклад «Пташина полька», «Сумний настрій»)
4.	Створити звукові сигнали (Наприклад:Машин, цокання годинника),що утворюють характерну інтонацію.
У міру оволодіння знаннями , уміннями та навичками, слід поступово включати в процес навчання творчі завдання художньо – естетичного спрямованості, які мають бути, по – перше, комплексними,охоплювати такі види мистецтва, як музика, література, образотворче мистецтво; по – друге, багатофункціональними,тобто не тільки забезпечувати досягнення поставленої дидактичної мети , а й сприяти формуванню та розвитку якостей творчої особистості; по- третє, не потребувати для свого виконання великих часових затрат.

----------

Triol (22.03.2021), Тасятка (12.04.2020)

----------


## vik08

Батькам необхідно розповісти про те,що на музичних заняттях діти оволодівають навичками і вміннями в різних видах музичної діяльності.Це чотири основних вида:
•	Співи;
•	Слухання;
•	Музично-ритмічна діяльність;
•	Гра на музичних інструментах.

                                                      Співи
      Значення співів
Співи-найбільш доступний і тому ведучий вид музичної діяльності дитини.Діти знайомляться з піснями різного змісту,навчаються співочим навичкам і вмінням.Відбувається розвиток координації слуха і голосу.Малюки привчаються правильно відтворювати звуки мелодії без допомоги дорослого і інструмента.В процесі навчання ставляться задачі,відповідні кожному даному віку дітей .При визначенні вказаних задач враховуються можливості дітей та їх психофізіологічні особливості. В результаті реалізації цих задач формуються здібності дитини, відбувається розвиток його голосового апарату. 
        Особливості дитячого голосового апарату    
     Є необхідність дати батькам віломості про особливості голосового апарату дитини,та його удосконаленні.                             
Голосовий апарат-це легені, бронхи, трахея, гортань,  носова і ротова порожнини.Повітря перетворюється в звук,переходячи через зв'язки,які знаходяться в гортані.До країв гортані зв'язки  прикріплюються спеціальними вокальними м'язами.Зв'язки з'єднуються, а вокальні м'язи  при цьому розтягуються.Отже,вокальні м'язи є «помічниками» зв'язок.Але дитина не народжується з вокальними м'зами.Вони формуються лише близько 5-6 рокам та закінчують свій ріст до 11-12 рокам.До цього часу дитина співає за рахунок на тяжіння голосових зв'язок.Також потрібно відмітити,що область верхніх резонаторів (посилювачів звука)-носова порожнина-починає свій розвиток не з моменту народження дитини,а з 3 років її життя,придаточні пазухи носа-з 6 років.                           
          Тому і голосне звучання дитячого голосу досягається за рахунок на тяжіння голосових зв'язок,маючих довжину всього декілька міліметрів.Виникає небезпека захворювання голосового апарата при зловживанні дитячим голосом.Наведений ряд особливостей дитячого голосовогого апарата свідчить про те,що голосовий апарат дошкільника дуже ніжний,слабкий і потребує особливо дбайливого ставлення.
          Охорона дитячого голосу
          В першу чергу увага батьків слід привернути до розмовної мови дитини,яка повинна бути тихою та спокійною.Неможна співати на вулиці взимку або в вологу погоду,давати дітям пити холодну воду у момент розігрітого стану горла,їсти на вулиці морозиво.

          При перших ознаках захворювання голосового апарата необхідно звернутися до лікаря-ларинголога  та скористатися його порадами.Здоровий голосовий апарат допомагає дитині близько зіткнутися з музичним мистецтвом,сприяє розвитку музичного почуття та смаку дитини.Батьки повинні всіляко сприяти розвитку цих якостей.В багатьох сім'ях люблять народні та естрадні пісні,часто і з задоволенням співають їх.Добре,коли серед голосів дорослих чути голос молодшого члена сім'ї.однак не слід забувати,що і вдома дитина повинна чути гарний,правильний спів,а пісні повинні бути доступні і високохудожні.


                                                Слухання  

Розвивати музичний смак дитини покликаний такий вид діяльності,як  слухання музики.Переважно це відбувається на музичних заняттях.Діти слухають ті твори,які не можуть виконати самі.Вони знайомляться з вокальними інструментальними творами.Найбільш прості для сприйняття вокальні твори,де взаємозв'язок слова та музики допомагає дітям усвідомити зміст.

          Інструментальні твори впливають на малюків своїм емоційним характером.Але і тут у ряді випадків вихователь розкриває музичний образ через зміст.Такий зміст називається програмою,а самі музичні твори програмними.Такі як «Хвороба ляльки» П.І.Чайковського, «Клоуни» Д.Кабалевського та інші.Правильно зрозуміла музика розкриває перед дітьми безмежний світ переживань і відчуттів,збагачуючи їх духовно.

          Важливим доповненням до прослуханого в дитячому садку матеріалу може стати знайомство з музикою влома.Діти охоче слухають музику радіо- та телепередач,магнітофонний запис.


                                 Музично-ритмічна діяльність


Знайомство з музичними творами продовжується і в процесі музично-ритмічної діяльності.Але головне заключається в тому на яких заняттях дітей вчать узгоджувати рухи з характером музики,розвивати почуття ритму,а також художньо-творчі здібності.Дуже важливо,щоб характер рухів відповідав характеру музики.Тому потрібно,щоб діти не тільки відчували характер музики,але і мали ряд рухових навичок.Ці навички формуються під час розучування ігр та таночків.Основним засобом руху під музику є музичні ігри.Вони дуже різноманітні за сюжетом,задачам,формі.В цих іграх діти відображають навколишню їх дійсність,засвоюють нові рухи.Але ведуче місце все ж належить музиці,так як вона визначає характер образів і впливає на хід гри.


                                Гра на музичних інструментах


Крім  музично-ритмічної  діяльності  в  структуру  музичного  заняття  входить  і   гра на музичних інструментах.В практиці дитячого садка давно використовується цей вид діяльності.Розроблена і відповідна методика.Інструменти,з якими діти знайомляться  на різних вікових фазах,різноманітні.В ранньому віці-це музичні іграшки,яскраво і гарно оформленні,зображуючі тварин і птахів.Пізніше діти знайомляться вже з більш складними за будовою та звучанню інструментами.Це цитри,металофони,саксофони,піаніно,балалайки,баяни і т.д.Дуже важливо,щоб діти,ознайомлюючись з інструментами,закріплювали набуті навички вдома.Зрозуміло,не обов'язкововдома мати виключно всі інструменти,які використовують в дитячому садку.Але найбільш доступні з них (металофон,барабан та деякі інші) звичайно рекомендується мати вдома.


                Усі вищезгадані види діяльності сприяють розвитку такої необхідної якості дитини,як музичність.На музичному занятті цей розвиток відбувається під керівництвом музичного керівника.

                 Вдома дитина отримує музичні враження по радіо,телебаченню,в кіно,слухаючи магнітофонний запис.Важливо,щоб дитина не перевантажувався музичними враженнями.Батьки повинні робити суворий відбір музичних творів,доступних для дитячого сприйняття.

     Слід надавати малюкам можливість більше слухати дитячі музичні передачі.Перед слуханням дитині потрібно розповісти про зміст передачі та запропонувати переказати зміст прослуханого твору.

                   Важливо спонукати малюків до самостійних музичних дій в домашній обстановці і тим самим сприяти проявам дитячої творчості.При цьому не варто відмічати при дітях його недовершенність.Малюки можуть складати музику під час творчіх ігр і дуже добре,якщо батьки заохочують цю діяльність.

 Спільні зусилля музичного керівника, вихователя і\        батьків,безумовно,позитивно відіб'ються на вихованні музичної культури   дошкільників.

----------

poi2 (19.11.2021)

----------


## vik08

Методичні рекомендації
                   з музичного виховання для вихователів.

1.	Узгоджувати колективні та індивідуальні форми і медоди роботи з дітьми в усіх вікових групах з метою принципового збільшення питомої ваги індивідуальної роботи.

2.	Забезпечувати зв'язок з традиціями народної педагогіки, фольклором, різними видами національного та світового мистецтва.

3.	Прилучати дітину до краси і гармонії, до світу мистецтва.

4.	Розвивати основи музичної культури : здатність слухати уважно музику, зацікавлено стежити за розвитком музичного образу, дослуховувати музичний твір до кінця. Виховувати інтерес та любов до музики, бажання слухати її.

5.	Допомагати музичному керівнику створювати з дітьми музично – рухові образи в хороводних іграх, з'єднувати дітей в дружньому веселому гурті.

6.	Навчити дітей прийомів гри на музичних інструментах, закріплювати вміння дітей відтворювати різні ритми на ударних інструментах. Залучати до гри в ансамблях. Заохочувати до музикування.

7.	Організовувати для дітей різноманітні свята, розваги, театралізовані спектаклі, надавати можливість повеселитись, виявити і розкрити творчі, артистичні, музичні здібності кожної дітини, сприяти зміцненню товарискості, творчої дружби між дітьми.

----------


## Elen2

*АНКЕТА ДЛЯ БАТЬКІВ "сподобалось вам СВЯТО В ДИТЯЧОМУ САДУ"* 
 Шановні батьки! 

 Тематика свята :.................................................... 
 1. Оцініть обрану форму свята: __________________________________________________ ______________. 
 2. Оцініть організацію свята: 
• виконавську майстерність музичного керівника __________________________________________________ ______. 
 • якість фонограми __________________________________________________ ______. 
 • якість використовуваного матеріалу __________________________________________________ ______. 
• оформлення інтер'єру __________________________________________________ ______. 
 • естетику костюмів __________________________________________________ ______. 
 • естетику додаткової атрибутики________________________________________ ______. 
 3.Ваші пропозиції та побажання до організації свята: __________________________________________________ ______________. 
 4. Оцініть роль музичного керівника на святі: __________________________________________________ ______________. 
 5.Оцініть роль вихователів під час свята і в період його підготовки: __________________________________________________ ______________. 
 6. Оцініть рівень виконавської та сценічної майстерності дітей, їх творчої активності.Як Ви вважаєте, які зміни (у плані естетичного розвитку) припадають на Вашу дитину з часу попереднього свята? Чому він навчився? __________________________________________________ ______________. 
 7. Як Ви вважаєте, чи були створені умови для творчого прояву дітей?__________________________________________________ ______________. 
 8. Чи часто Ваша дитина в домашній обстановці проявляє інтерес до музичної діяльності (слухання музики, співу, танцю, грі на дитячих музичних інструментах)? Що Ви робите для того, щоб підтримати це бажання?__________________________________________________ ______________. 
 9. Яка допомога від педагогів дитячого садка Вам потрібно для музично-естетичного розвитку дитини? __________________________________________________ ______________. 
 Дякуємо за співпрацю!

----------

diez73 (03.02.2018), Джетта (13.04.2016)

----------


## леся r

Консультація для вихователів та батьків

Вплив музики на психічну діяльність дитини

 Музика володіє сильним психологічним впливом на людину. Вона впливає на стан нервової системи (заспокоює, розслаблює чи, навпаки, розбурхує, збуджує), викликає різні емоційні стани (від умиротворення), спокою та гармонії до неспокою, пригніченості або агресії).
 У зв'язку з цим важливо звернути увагу на те, яку музику слухаєте ви і ваші діти.
 Збуджуюча, гучна музика, що виражає агресивний настрій, позбавляє людину (і дорослого, і дитини) стану врівноваженості, спокою, а при певних умовах (наприклад, на рок-концертах) спонукає до руйнівних дій. Особливо протипоказана така музика гіперзбудливості, розгальмованих дітям зі слабким контролем, тому що вона підсилює прояви негативних властивостей у поведінці дитини.
 Спокійна музика, що викликає відчуття радості, спокою, любові, здатна гармонізувати емоційний стан як великого, так і маленького слухача, а також розвивати концентрацію уваги.

Музику можна використовувати перед сном, щоб допомогти з працею засинає дитині заспокоїтися і розслабитися. Коли дитина ляже в ліжко, увімкніть спокійну, тиху, мелодійну, м'яку музику і попросіть його закрити очі і уявити себе в лісі, на березі моря, в саду або в будь-якому іншому місці, яке викликає в нього позитивні емоції. Зверніть увагу дитини на те, як розслабляється і відпочиває кожна частина його тіла.
 Ще з давніх часів люди помітили, що людський голос і звук взагалі володіють сильним впливом. Так, звук східного духового інструменту Панг вводить змію в стан, подібний гіпнозу. Вібрації людського голосу в одному випадку мають лікувальну дію (що здавна використовувалося народними цілителями), а в іншому - заподіює людині шкоди.
 Мова людини є найсильнішим чинником впливу, як на оточуючих, так і на того, хто говорить. Наше внутрішнє стан, наші думки, ставлення до світу виявляються в зміст промови і в її інтонаційної забарвленням. А те, що ми говоримо і як це вимовляємо, у свою чергу відкладає відбиток на психологічному стані слухача, впливає на наші стосунки з ним. Наприклад, грубий, різкий голос дорослого може викликати у дитини сильний переляк і стан заціпеніння. Постійно роздратований, незадоволений голос говорить породжує у слухача відчуття, що його не люблять і не приймають як особистість. А відмова в чому-небудь, виголошений спокійним, м'яким, співчуваючим голосом допомагає дитині легше примиритися з незадоволеністю його бажання.


Пісня - в життя групи

Пісня повинна звучати не тільки на музичних заняттях, а й під час ігор, на прогулянках, входити в дитяче життя. Це стає можливим, якщо вихователь любить пісні, співає разом із дітьми.
 Вихователь повинен знати яке значення має спів для дитини, які пісні потрібні для певної вікової групи, сам правильно й виразно співати дитячі пісні.
 Виразність, м’якість, наспівність звучання мелодії – важливі вокальні навички. Легше співати ті пісні, в тексті яких зустрічається більше голосних звуків. Тому перевагу потрібно надавати народним пісням.
 Якщо діти співають неправильно, вихователь повинен вказати на помилку, самому заспівати цей фрагмент. Потім запропонувати одній дитині заспівати пісню , на останок - вся група повторює твір.
 Вибір пісні краще робити разом з музичним керівником. Буває таке, що одну й ту ж пісню діти сприймають по- різному. Це залежить від складу дітей ( хлопчики й двічата), їх музичної підготовленості, інтересів.

Крім правильного виконання мелодії дітьми, вихователь повинен слідкувати за чіткою вимовою слів, закінчень. Показ вихователя допомагає дітям уникнути неправильної вимови слів. Якщо вихователь помітив помилки, необхідно зразу ж їх виправити.
 Виразно виконати пісню допоможе музичний керівник. Він акцентує увагу вихователя на те, які відтінки зробити в пісні згідно художнього образу, які слова виділити, де співати швидше, де повільніше, а де потрібно брати дихання.
 Виховуючи у дітей любов до пісні, необхідно розвивати бережливе ставлення до неї, не дозволяти співати крикливо , не доспівуючи текст, як під час самостійної музичної діяльності, та к і в іграх, на прогулянках. Якщо спів переходить в пусту забаву, необхідно зупинити дітей, зробити зауваження й надати приклад правильного співу. Тоді діти ніколи не будуть байдужими до пісні.
 Інтерес вихователя до музики виховує дітей, його щирість у почуттях, узгодженість дій з музичним керівником – основні умови, які дають позитивні результати . Пісня « живе » в дитячому садочку, в кожній групі.

----------

Marishka_0807 (01.08.2019)

----------


## irina ivanovna

Шановні , дівчатка-колеги! Хочете вірте,хочете перевірте, що:

Кожен інструмент і орган нашого організму має свою вібрацію. Якщо знати, з яким інструментом в унісон звучить орган, що збився з ритму, і регулярно слухати, а тим   паче виконувати на відповідному інструменті музику , пробуджується ресурс боротьби клітини за виживання.
Духові інструменти зміцнюють ослаблене серце і судини.
Скрипка – тонкий кишечник.
Орган – гармонізує енергопотік хребта.
Фортепіано – щитовидна залоза і шлунок.
Флейта – легені і печінка.
Віолончель – нирки.
Цимбали – печінка. 
Баян – черевна порожнина. 
Арфа – серце іу легені.
Саксофон – стимуляція сексуальної енергії,нирки.
Гітара – серце.
Труба – підшлункова залоза.
Гобой – жовчний міхур.
Губна гармоніка – товстий кишечник.
Кларнет – кровообіг.
Церковний дзвін – ( колоколотерапія) лікує онкологічні хвороби.
Барабан – міні-громовідвід;досхочу побарабанивши, можна випустити на волю образу або гнів на кривдника; скинути негативну енергію. Барабан впливає на ритм серця, серцево-судинну систему і хребет.
При заіканні і поганій вимові корисна гра на струнно-щипкових інструментах.

----------

poi2 (19.11.2021)

----------


## irina ivanovna

ВПЛИВ МУЗИКИ
У наш час коли питання відродження духовності і моральності суспільства стоять надзвичайно гостро, художньо – естетичний розвиток відіграє важливу роль у становленні особистості.
Музика – це вид мистецтва, який сприяє зародженню і розвитку естетичних смаків і почуттів. Адже милуючись красою, людину мимоволі приймає глибоке здивування і хвилююче піднесення. Естетичне почуття здатне так зворушити людину, що вона на якийсь час неначе німіє, затримуються зовнішні рухи, уповільнюється дихання, тобто вона вся захоплена внутрішнім переживанням краси. Адже краса не збуджує в нас матеріальної зацікавленості «Ми безкорисливо любимо прекрасне – говорив  Чернишевський – хіба буває в нас корисна думка, коли ми милуємося зірками, морем, лісом, слухаємо шелест листя або спів соловейка!» Естетичне почуття здатне викликати найсвітліші , найчистіші і найвищі порухи душі, далекі від егоїстичних прагнень. Естетичні почуття Чернишевський називав «світлою радістю»,  Луначарський – «почуттям насолоди життя», а Белінський -  «джерелом усього прекрасного, величного, і людина позбавлена цього почуття, стоїть на ступені тварини».
Експериментальні дослідження свідчать, що  і на сьогоднішній час музичне мистецтво у колекційному плані має позитивне значення. Музика, спів можуть вгамувати біль, прискорити чи уповільнити пульс, відволікати, схиляти до сну, надавати естетичне задоволення, нормалізувати дихання та кровообіг, знімати втому та повертати бадьорість. Корекція емоційних відхилень, страхів, неконтрольованої поведінки, комунікативних ускладнень  і сприяє загальному розкріпленню дитини. 
Музика є  мовою серця, найніжніших почуттів, світу емоцій дитини. Вона дає малечі поштовх для внутрішнього переживання і уяви. Це внутрішнє відчуття викликає бажання передавати музику в дії, міміці, жестах, рухах, співі, грі, створювати нові художні образи, активізує потребу в самостійному та неординарному мисленні, збагачує внутрішній світ, розвиває творчу уяву. 
Музика – могутнє джерело думки. Музичні образи по новому розкривають перед дітьми особливості предметів і явищ дійсності. Увага дитини немовби зосереджується на предметах і явищах, які в новому світлі відкрила перед нею музика, і її думка малює яскраву картину, а ця картина проситься в слово. Дитина творить словом, черпаючи в навколишньому світі матеріал для нових уявлень і роздумів. Тому музика і її засоби являються могутнім засобом, який сприяє всебічному і гармонійному розвитку особистості, а також неперевершеним засобом художньо – естетичних смаків дитини.
Сухомлинський казав: «Якщо в ранньому дитинстві донести до серця красу музичного твору, якщо в звуках дитина відчує багатогранні відтінки людських почуттів, вона підніметьсяна такий щабель культури, якого не можна досягти ніякими іншими засобами.
Тому,починаючи з раннього дошкільного віку, ми намагаємось забезпечити своєчасний розвиток чутливості сенсорного апарату дітей, формувати емоційний відгук на сприймання найяскравіших якостей і властивостей предметів та явищ. Дитину приваблюють ритмічні рухи,музичні звуки,
Яскраві кольори, виразна міміка,ласкавий голос дорослих. Наприкінці  3-го року життя малюк починає розрізняти веселу і сумну мелодію,швидкий і повільний темп, голосне і тихе звучання. Ці явища пов’язані з розвитком мовленнєвого спілкування, формуванням ігрової та елементарної художньої діяльності( музичної, образотворчої, читання віршів.)Дитина під дією музики відчуває, вірить, входить у художній образ, діє в уявній ситуації, стає учасником подій,явищ,відображень у художніх творах. Емоційне співпереживання виникає через специфіку музичного мистецтва. Для того, щоб підвести дитину до світу музики, ми в своїй роботі намагаємось самі пережити зміст музичного твору, тобто «робити» образ об’ємним вражаючим, неповторним і здатним хвилювати маленьких слухачів. Чим яскравіший образ, тим більше діти співпереживають, відчувають потребу у художній діяльності. Через вплив на естетичне почуття ми ведемо дітей у світ моральних почуттів, спонукаємо до визнання доброго і до свідомого заперечення злого, потворного.
У середньому дошкільному віці зацікавлюємо дітей настроєм музичного твору і його виражальними засобами. Діти починають вибірково ставитися до жанрів мистецтва і конкретних творів, порівнювати їх. Емоційна чутливість до музики і пов’язана з нею діяльність перетворюється в радісні зустрічі з улюбленою справою чи навпаки. Інтереси, що виникають, активізують процес засвоєння. Потім чим глибші знання, навички, способи дії, тим повніший і різнобічні ший емоційний відгук. Під час занять ми намагаємось підтримувати емоційну атмосферу навчання, щоб музика дітей завжди хвилювала, радувала, викликала цікавість.
У старшому дошкільному віцідіти глибше сприймають музичні твори, у них може розвинутися  музичний слух або поетичний хист, діти виявляють здатність помічати і емоційно відгукуватися на виражально – зображувальні засоби музичних творів, пояснювати особливості, оцінно ставитися до музичний і літературних творів.
Велику насолоду діти одержують від виконання пісень. Завдяки єдності тексту та музики пісні володіють великими можливостями емоційного впливу на дитину. На думку Г.Струве «пісня викликає й дітей ні з чим незрівнянне душевне піднесення, радісне почуття причетності до свого колективу. Мабуть тут маленька людина вперше починає свідомо відчувати себе частинкою нашого суспільства».Особливо вражає своїм розмаїттям жанрів, стилів, глибинного змісту, незбагненною і незрівнянною за своєю красою й простотою поезії народна пісня. Дітям легше співати ті пісні, в тексті яких зустрічається більше голосних, більше м’якості,  наспівності, звучання мелодії, тому перевагу я надаю народним пісням, хороводам, іграм. Виховуючи у дітей любов до українського фольклору, намагаюсь розвивати у малят бережливе ставлення до українських звичаїв та традицій нашого народу. 
Розвиваючи у кожного малюка музичний слух і здібності, намагаюсь дати змогу кожній дитині бути діячем. За методою Орфа, використовую різні музичні інструменти, навіть і саморобні, починаючи з молодшого віку. Наприклад, пропоную дітям металеву «бочечку» наповнену крупою, показати як біжить мишка чи за допомогою металофона відтворити краплі дощу або просто потрясти маракасом під музику, попадаючи в такт – захопленню не буде меж! Здавалося б, бавиться малюк, шарудить, стукає і нічого більше. Але насправді він розвиває почуття ритму, почуття міри, відчуття динаміки, словом свою природну музикальність. 
Мені, як муз керівнику, важливо, щоб дитина виконувала те чи інше не тому, що так треба, а щоб дитина сказала: «я буду робити це тому, що хочу і тому, що мені цікаво». Щоб досягти такої зацікавленості у дітей, я намагаюся разом з дітьми висловлювати власне ставлення до музичного явища, захоплено і зацікавлено брати участь у музично  - рухових діях, у співі, в грі на музичних інструментах. Адже Русова стверджувала, що «педагог повинен бути артистом, який захоплює дітей, сповнює їх естетичною радістю». Тому вихователі та батьки мають підтримувати активність малят, коли вони у вільний час пригадують знайомі співаночки, музичні забави, таночки; використовують в ігрових ситуаціях іграшкові музичні інструменти; звертаються до улюбленого музичного репертуару й варіюють його; ініціюють гру в музичне заняття, оркестр, театр; влаштовують   у групі міні – концерти для ляльок і дітей; танцювальні рухи, виспівують власне ім’я, імпровізують мелодію та музикують на улюбленому дитячому інструменті, вдаються до музично – пластичного супроводу гри, казки. Емоційний досвід дітей збагачуватиметься у повсякденні завдяки звучанню гарних мелодій, що їх виконують дорослі і діти, в грам записі, перегляді мультфільмів, слуханні казок у музичному супроводі, укр. нар. музики та музики інших народів, музичних творів з класичної вітчизняної й світової спадщини та сучасних, адресованих дітям.
Введення музики у щоденний побут дошкільнят потребує від вихователів, муз керівника доброго естетичного смаку і творчої вигадки, своєчасної підтримки дитячих пропозицій, щодо добору музики і застосуванні їх в різних ситуаціях.  Застосовувати вихователям музику можна: в сюжетно - рольових іграх; під час читання художніх творів,  під час бесід, спостережень, екскурсій, прогулянок; при проведенні дидактичних ігор, які розучуються на музичних заняттях та під час занять. Музика також є постійним супутником ранкової гімнастики. Маршова музика організовує початкову ходьбу, сприяє виробленню чіткості, ритмічності рухів. У другій половині дня під час самостійної художньої діяльності діти за власною ініціативою грають на музичних інструментах, драматизують казки, пісні, слухають музику в записі. 
Пожвавлення і радість в життя дошкільнят  вносять свята і вечори розваг. Естетична атмосфера розваги, у якій дитина діє разом з дорослими, заохочує її до активних , творчих проявів у різних видах діяльності, сприяє закріпленню здобутих на музичних заняттях умінь і навичок, дає можливість  дітям мати насолоду , гарні почуття, настрій від власних виступів і  виступів товаришів.
Тематику свят  і розваг постійно змінюємо,це і лялькові театри, ігри-драматизації, вечори ігор-атракціонів, загадок, святкування дня народження дітей, тематичні вечори-концерти та народні свята та розваги.Н-д,організовуємо вечір-святкування дня іменинників , намагаємось поєднувати традиційно-життєві та музично-естетичні моменти: діти проспівують ім’я іменинників, читають вірш-поздоровлення , танцюють хоровод «Каравай», проводимо ігри, таночки, пісні за бажанням іменинників, добрі слова чи святковий уклін хлопчиків або дівчаток, іменинне крісло, танцювальні імпровізації та ін..
Після проведення розваги чи свята намагаюсь схвалювати щонайменші успіхи дітей , це дає змогу і поштовх дітям творити красу, творчо, натхненно, емоційно захоплено та старанно виступати на інших святах і розвагах.При цьому зберігаючи невимушеність і безпосередність особистих проявів дітей , адже святкові події для дошкільнят бажанно щоб були і радісні, і пізнавальні водночас, виховували почуття відповідальності за добру спільну справу, збагачували й урізноманітнювали художньо-естетичні враження та почуття.
Дивлячись на наших вихованців, стає і нам, педагогам, приємно що наша робота не проходить марно, бо багато наших випускників навчаються в музичній школі , відвідують танцювальні, вокальні гуртки.
            Отже, саме така спрямованість музично-естетичного виховання в нашому дитсадку , його послідовність і відповідність особливостям психічного розвитку дитини призводить до виховання у неї естетичних потреб, інтересу до різних видів художньої діяльності, художнього смаку та започаткування критичного , які так вважливі для становлення особистості.

----------

#Ленуся (18.09.2017), Yakusha (10.05.2020), НАТА ЛИВ (10.12.2017)

----------


## тумка

Вплив музики на психічну діяльність дитини

 Музика володіє сильним психологічним впливом на людину. Вона впливає на стан нервової системи (заспокоює, розслаблює чи, навпаки, розбурхує, збуджує), викликає різні емоційні стани (від умиротворення), спокою та гармонії до неспокою, пригніченості або агресії). У зв'язку з цим важливо звернути увагу на те, яку музику слухаєте ви і ваші діти. Збуджуюча, гучна музика, що виражає агресивний настрій, позбавляє людину (і дорослого, і дитини) стану врівноваженості, спокою, а при певних умовах (наприклад, на рок-концертах) спонукає до руйнівних дій. Особливо протипоказана така музика гіперзбудливості, розгальмованих дітям зі слабким контролем, тому що вона підсилює прояви негативних властивостей у поведінці дитини. Спокійна музика, що викликає відчуття радості, спокою, любові, здатна гармонізувати емоційний стан як великого, так і маленького слухача, а також розвивати концентрацію уваги.
Музику можна використовувати перед сном, щоб допомогти з працею засинає дитині заспокоїтися і розслабитися. Коли дитина ляже в ліжко, увімкніть спокійну, тиху, мелодійну, м'яку музику і попросіть його закрити очі і уявити себе в лісі, на березі моря, в саду або в будь-якому іншому місці, яке викликає в нього позитивні емоції. Зверніть увагу дитини на те, як розслабляється і відпочиває кожна частина його тіла.
 Ще з давніх часів люди помітили, що людський голос і звук взагалі володіють сильним впливом. Так, звук східного духового інструменту Панг вводить змію в стан, подібний гіпнозу. Вібрації людського голосу в одному випадку мають лікувальну дію (що здавна використовувалося народними цілителями), а в іншому - заподіює людині шкоди.
 Мова людини є найсильнішим чинником впливу, як на оточуючих, так і на того, хто говорить. Наше внутрішнє стан, наші думки, ставлення до світу виявляються в зміст промови і в її інтонаційної забарвленням. А те, що ми говоримо і як це вимовляємо, у свою чергу відкладає відбиток на психологічному стані слухача, впливає на наші стосунки з ним. Наприклад, грубий, різкий голос дорослого може викликати у дитини сильний переляк і стан заціпеніння. Постійно роздратований, незадоволений голос говорить породжує у слухача відчуття, що його не люблять і не приймають як особистість. А відмова в чому-небудь, виголошений спокійним, м'яким, співчуваючим голосом допомагає дитині легше примиритися з незадоволеністю його бажання.

----------


## тумка

Вплив музики на розвиток особистості дошкільників
  Реформа системи освіти, яка стосується і дошкільників, висуває розвиток творчості дитини, як одну із пріорийетних задач. Без її вирішення неможливо виконати головні завдання дошкільної освіти,розроблену у „Базовому компоненті дошкільної освіти в Україні”: формування базиса особистої культури дитини через відкриття її світогляду у цілому і різнобічному.
 Дитина не повинна пасивно спостерігати оточуючий світ, вживати готову їнформацію і копіювати її.Саме від творчих людей залежить розвиток суспільства.Перші творчі здібності особистості проявляються в дошкільному віці. Перед вихователем стоїть задача знайти шляхи своєчасного прояву у кожної дитини інтересів, природних задатків, здібностей і створити оптимальні умови для їх розвитку. І визначати конкретні сфери творчого потенціалу.
 Як відомо,музика-вид мистецтва, який суттєво впливає на становлення особистості. Вона збагачує почуття дитини, сприяє оволодінням вмінням відчувати ритм, і мелодію твору, формує здібності адекватно реагувати на них своїм голосом і рухами, розвиває інтерес до різних музичних інструментів і бажання на них грати.
 Головне в музичному розвитку дошкільнят-повести дитину в різнобарвний світ музики, навчити дитину жити „нею”. Задача педагога полягає в тому, щоб дитина робила це не тому, що так треба, а щоб дитина сказала:” Я буду робити це тому, що хочу, тому, що це мені інтересно.”
Допомогти дитині відчути красоту і силу впливу музики- це задача важна. Спробувати частково вирішити цю задачу є „Програма художньо-естетичного розвитку й виховання дошкільників”.Головне у цій програмі-розвиток чуттєво-емоційної сфери дитини у взаємозв׳язку з морально-інтелектуальним.
 Музичне виховання- частина естетичного виховання дитини.Естетичне виховання проходить через ознайомлення дітей з різними видами мистецьтва (музика ,образотворче мистецьтво, театр, хореографія, література, фольклор). Музика розвиває музичну культуру і формує позитивні якості особистості. Музика в більшій ступені, ніж інший вид мистецьтва доступний дитині.
 Під час слухання музики розвивається таке поняття, як емоційно образний зміст музики. Тобто діти знаходять зв׳язок між засобами музичної виразності і змістом музики. Розвивая виконавскі навички дітей ми співаємо без супроводу. 
 Відомо, що пісена творчість направлена на розвиток тих чи інших музичних здібностей. І коли вже діти мають певний досвід музичної імітації, вони можуть виконувати ,наприклад музично-пісенну пластичну гру „Зайчик.”,”Зайчик-побігайчик”, „Вовчик”, „Кішка та собачка.”і т.д.
В музично-дидактичних іграх діти проспівують слова привітання з певною інтонацією та емоцією вибирають потрібний темп і ритм. Ефективними видами занять, які дозволяють дитині розкритися повніше і яскравіше як особистості, являються розвивальні, домінуючи, комплексні, тематичні заняття.
 Розвиток особистості дитини, сприяють дитячі музичні свята.Основою свята це є гра, веселе дійство,де є свободна музична діяльність.Викликаючи емоції радості, свята закріплюють знання дітей про оточуючий світ, розвивають мову дитини, творчу ініціативу та естетичний вкус. 
 Підводячи підсумок скажу, що музика займає особливе місце у вихованні дошкільників. Головний принцип-це оптимальне співвідношення навчання та творчості.

----------

#Ленуся (18.09.2017)

----------


## Світланочка

Правила поведінки батьків на дитячих святах:

1.Свято в дитячому садку проводиться не для батьків, а для дітей.
2.Вхід в музичний зал дозволяється в змінному взутті  і без верхнього одягу
 ( в холодну пору року), з дозволу  музичного керівника.
3. Під час проведення ранку забороняється користуватися мобільними телефонами.
4.Фото і відео зйомка дозволяється  тільки зі свого місця  з дозволу музичного керівника і адміністрації  дитячого садка.
5.Непотрібно відвертати увагу дитини розмовами і вигуками з місця.
6.Під час свята батькам забороняється переходити з одного місця на друге, вставати з свого місця.
7.Не бажана присутність на святі серед гостей дітей більш молодшого віку. 
8.Якщо на святі присутні дві групи дітей, до кожної дитини запрошується лише по одному члену сімї.
9.По проханню музичного керівника і вихователя батьки можуть приймати участь в проведенні дитячого ранку ( заспівати разом з дітьми пісню, затанцювати з дитиною, пограти гру, розказати разом з дитиною гумореску чи вірш ).
В  випадку не виконання вищезгаданих правил чи іншої неадекватної поведінки з боку батьків музичний керівник та  адміністрація дитячого садка залишає за собою право  не запрошувати батьків на свята і проводити їх  без батьків. Так як невиконання цих елементарних правил відволікає дітей, заважає їм відчути себе головними учасниками дійств.


Консультація для батьків

«Зовнішній вигляд дітей на музичних заняттях»

Музичне заняття в дитячому садку проводиться два рази на тиждень у кожній групі. У ці дні діти приходять в музичний зал, де все приготовлено для успішного проведення музичного заняття. Для того, щоб дитина могла вільно рухатися під час виконання вправ, танців необхідне відповідне взуття. Перш за все воно повинно бути фіксоване. Наприклад, чешки або сандалі. І зовсім неприпустимо, щоб дитина була в кімнатних тапочках, «сланцях» або просто в «шльопанцях». 
На музичних заняттях ми привчаємо дітей бачити гарне, пробуджуємо інтерес до навколишнього світу і його красу. А як же це зробити, якщо наші дівчатка приходять на заняття неохайні, а хлопчики в пом'ятому одязі?Дуже важливо, щоб дівчатка були одягнені в спідниці, тому, що інакше їм просто не вдасться поставити руки на спідницю під час танців. Це призведе до того, що у них з'явиться звичка тримати руки в повітрі, навіть коли вони будуть у спідниці або платті на святі. Хлопчики перед початком заняття обов'язково повинні добре заправити сорочки в штани, щоб виглядати естетично. 
Ми дуже просимо Вас, дорогі батьки, одягайте дітей по сезону. Слідкуйте за акуратністю їх зовнішнього вигляду.

----------

Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), Marishka_0807 (01.08.2019), Natuly (27.04.2020), Наталка - музыкалка (27.03.2020)

----------


## Світланочка

Співпраця з вихователями: консультація на тему:
САМОСТІЙНА МУЗИЧНА ДІЯЛЬНІСТЬ ДОШКІЛЬНИКІВ
  Серед багатьох засобів і форм, які є дійовими у вираженні потреб дитини в музичній діяльності та її самовираженні, є самостійна музична діяльність (СМД), яка містить універсальні можливості щодо визначення музичних здібностей та обдарованості дошкільників. Адже відомо, що схильність до музичної діяльності є важливим чинником музичної обдарованості дитини, а музично здібні діти, за власною ініціативою та із захопленням займаються музикою: слухають її, грають на дитячих музичних інструментах, створюють прості мелодії, тощо. Джерела виникнення СМД різноманітні: 
-	Враження від діяльності й навколишнього середовища ( музична інформація різного змісту й вікової приналежності за волею дитини та поза нею);
-	Сімейні традиції та захоплення ( любов батьків до музики, що виражається в цілеспрямованому прегляді й прослуховуванні радіо- й телепередач, колекціонувані аудіо – й відео записів та придбанні відповідних технічних засобів, власний спів, гра на музичних інструментах, хореографічні вміння, наявність музичних інструментів, все можливих ігор дидактичного змісту, відвідування концертів, театру, влаштування домашніх вистав, свят, концертів);
-	Свята та розваги, які надовго залишаються в памяті і спонукають дітей до СМД ;
-	Музичні заняття, які є основним джерелом набуття дошкільниками музичного й музично – рухового досвіду. Саме тут діти знайомляться із репертуаром ігор, пісень, музично – ритмічних рухів, творами для слухання музики, що стимулює їх до самостійних дій. Знання, отримані на заняттях, діти переносять у самостійну діяльність ( співають без супроводу, танцюють, наспівуючи мелодію супроводу,  імітують гру на музичних інструментах тощо), що є результатом знань, отриманих на заняттях.                                                                                               
Зазначимо, що до самостійних дій спонукати дитину можуть різні причини, а саме:
-	Інтерес до творів, які вивчались, прагнення навчитись якнайкраще їх виконувати, в результаті чого вдосконалюються її вміння й навички;
-	Бажання поділитися враженнями з однолітками про побачене, почуте;
-	Показати іншим своє вміння, знання, повчити їх, відчути себе в певній ролі (артиста, казкового персонажа, вихователя та ін..)
На основі вищезгаданих джерел СМД, причин включення дітей у її процес, та педагогічних спостережень можемо виокремити види музичної діяльності, яким діти віддають перевагу в ході самостійного дитячого музикування. Так, найчастіше діти співають, танцюють, імітують гру на музичних інструментах, пов’язуючи свої дії з ігровими сюжетами.Зазначимо, що найулюбленішими самостійними іграми дошкільнят є « музичні заняття», « концерти»,та  « музичне лото». Рідше діти інсценують сюжети пісень та казок , розповідають про характер і зміст музики за картиною (принцип «музичного годинника»), створюють «оркестри».                                                                                                                           Зупинимось на грі – основній формі організації СМД. Найчастіше музична гра буває сюжетно – рольовою, або ж дидактичною. Основою сюжетно – рольових ігор є знання та вміння, набуті дітьми в основному на музичних заняттях. Граючи в «музичні заняття», діти розпреділяють ролі вихователя й музичного керівника, копіюють структуру музичного заняття, поведінку й інтонацію дорослих. Наприклад, посадивши ляльок чи однолітків, дитина зауважує: « Зараз ми будемо співати пісню про дощик, сядьте рівненько, співайте тихенько, бо дощик тільки починається, слухайте уважно» тощо). Така гра може бути більш ускладненою й розгорнутою, де поєднуються кілька видів діяльності (відгадування пісні, гра на металофоні, водіння хороводу).                                                                                                                                                                 Під час «концертів» діти чергують різні виступи, які виконують групами дітей – «артистами» для своїх однолітків – «глядачів» за участю «ведучого».                                Значне місце у СМД дошкільників займають і дидактичні ігри, які сприяють розвитку музичних здібностей, формують уміння розрізняти основні властивості музичних звуків (висота, напрям руху мелодії, тембр, динаміка, характер тощо). Дошкільнятам подобається грати в «Музичне лото»,   « Відгадай, на чому граю?»,   «Два барабани», «Луна», « Музичний телефон», «Музичні сходинки» та ін.                                                                                                                                                Зауважимо, що діти можуть займатися СМД індивідуально та підгрупами, в другій половині дня, після полуденку. Тривалість таких занять – до 35 хв., залежно від віку.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Одна з особливостей СМД дошкільників полягає в тому, що здійснюється вона в співпраці з дорослим. Діти мають навчитися самостійно робити те, що раніше вони могли виконувати за допомогою вихователя.  Саме це є основою змісту СМД і одним із зівдань музично – естетичного розвитку дітей дошкільного віку. Не менш важливим компонентом змісту є врахування педагогами вікових особливостей дітей, що дає змогу краще й ефективніше організувати та спрямувати процес СМД.                                                                                           Перші прояви самостійності спостерігаємо в дітей молодшого дошкільного віку. Однак, тут ще не йде мова про повноцінну музичну діяльність, адже діти лише починають залучатись до неї. Крім того, їх самостійність досить обмежена, оскільки вони лише імітують музичну діяльність. Трирічні діти за власним бажанням граються з різними предметами, передаючи таким чином сюжет пісні. Іноді самостійно підспівують, супроводжуючи ігрові дії з іграшками, намагаються видобути окремі звуки на музичних інструментах – іграшках.                                                                                                                                                                                        Діти віком 4-5 років із власної ініціативи можуть слухати музику, чіткіше висловлюють свою думку щодо твору, який хочуть послухати, щоправда аргументують свій вибір досить одноманітно («хочу послухати про ляльку», «ця музика мені подобається»).Слухаючи музику, діти цього віку ще неспроможні виділити в ній найсуттєвіше, однак вони досить емоційно співпереживають із музичним образом, при багаторазовому прослуховуванні впізнають знайому мклодію, розрізняють контрастні частини. Із власної ініціативи діти починають фрагментарно підспівувати. У музично – ритмічних рухах чітко прослідковується наслідування дорослого. Ініціативу гри на музичних інструментах зводиться до повторення вивчених на музичних заняттях мелодій із 2-3 звуків. Під час самостійних музичних ігор діти обігрують окремі епізоди свят, які найбільше вразили й запам’ятались. Однак, діти ще не можуть планомірно організовувати свою діяльність.                                                         Діти 6-7 років проявляють ініціативу, перш за все в слуханні музики, оскільки під впливом засобів музичної інформації у них значно розширюється репертуар. Старші дошкільники спроможні самостійно визначити жанр, характер музичного твору, його темп, динаміку, регістр. Слухаючи музику, вони можуть не лише підспівувати, а й танцювати під неї, при чому досить швидко змінювати названі види діяльності. У дітей цього віку добре розвинені смаки, зявляються оцінювальні судження щодо музики та її виконавця. У цьому віці зявляється інтонаційно - мелодична  орієнтація музичного сприйняття, що позначається на збагаченні індивідуальної інтерпретації музики й активізується контрольна функція (розрізнення неточностей у виконанні). Власний спів стає більш виразним, звук – легким, дикція – чіткою. Багато ді тей з власної ініціативи співають на інших заняттях (малюванні, ліпленні). За допомогою музично – ритмічних рухів, які вдосконалюються в цьому віці, діти виразно передають ігрові образи і сюжети, зявляються окремі творчі прояви під час виконання, виражають у рухах свій настрій.                                                                                                                                                            Найчастіше старші дошкільники імпровізують під час музичних ігор. Вони самі створюють рольові ігри, до яких включають специфічні ролі співака, танцюриста, ведучого, глядачів. Під впливом святкових вражень діти свідомо планують свої дії, визначають їх послідовність, розподіляють ролі,стають само організованими.                                                                                                                                                      Під час гри на дитячих музичних інструментах, діти створюють елементарні поспівки.
Слід зазначити, що СМД вимагає створення певних умов та матеріального забезпечення. Традиційно у групі створюються різні «куточки» або «центри», наповнення яких залежить від його призначення та віку дітей. Створенням «музичного кутка» займаються вихователі під керівництвом музичного керівника. Наповнюваність «кутка» залежить від вікових особливостей дітей даної групи. Посібники розподіляють на дві групи. До першої групи відносяться посібники, які вимагають участі дорослих (діафільми, діапозитиви,  аудіо – відео записи), до другої – посібники , якими дитина може користуватись самостійно – дитячі музичні інструменти та інструменти – іграшки, настільні музично – дидактичні ігри, комплекти й атрибути лялькових вистав, елементи костюмів, портрети композиторів, озвучені книжки, листівки, скриньки, іграшки.                                                                                                                                                                                                     Розглянемо детальніше наповнюваність «музичних куточків» у кожній  із вікових груп.                                                                                                                                               ІІ молодша група. Музичні іграшки: неваляйки, шарманки, молоточки, циліндри, кубики, брязкальця, свищики, пищалки, бубонці.                                                               Середня група . Ударні інструменти (бубен, барабан, трикутник), губна гармошка, беззвучне фортепіано, органчики із зафіксованою мелодією, металофон, а також духові інструменти (дудки, сопілки, які звучать на одному звуці). Тут мають бути і аудіо – й відео записи (касети, диски) із знайомими піснями та п’єсами для слухання, магнітофон, дидактичні ігри (« Музичне лото», « Годинник», альбом із текстами відомих дітям пісень «Наші пісні»), програвач –саморобка – діти ставлять диски й співають відповідні пісні, окремі елементи театралізованої діяльності (маски, накидки, комірці).                                                                                                             Старша група: Маракаси, ложки, металофони, тріоли, цимбали, цитри, гуслі, домбри, акордеони. Збільшується набір посібників і музичних ігор. Наприклад, « Склади картинку і заспівай пісню», « На чому граю?», «Музичне лото», « Звуковисотна драбинка» та ін.. Зазначимо, що корисним і цікавим доповненням куточків будуть власноруч виготовленні дітьми, під керівництвом вихователів, та батьками різноманітні інструменти з природного матеріалу (за системою К. Орфа): грималки, мара каси, тріскачки,кастаньєти та ін. З допомогою дорослих діти вчаться користуватися магнітофоном. Зростає кількість посібників: ноти – саморобки, фланелеграф. На фланелеграфі можна викладати різні довжини, елементарні ритмічні малюнки, звуковисотні співвідношення. При цьому можна користуватися велики і малими смужками, кольоровими кружечками, квадратами – картинками, наборами геометричних фігур для побудови форми музичних творів.Також присутні комплекти й атрибути лялькових вистав, елементи костюмів, листівки, скриньки, музичні книжки, нотний стан із скрипічним ключем, пересувні ноти різної тривалості, портрети композиторів.                                                                                                                                                         Варто наголосити на тому, що аби «музичний куточок» не був «мертвою виставкою» наявних у ньому інструментів і посібників, а носив інформативний характер і постійно підтримував інтерес дітей до матеріалу, який вивчається на заняттях, щоб діти краще його засвоювали, потрібно періодично його змінювати, поповнювати новим навчальним та ігровим матеріалом, а саме: саморобними інструментами – іграшками, виготовленими разом з дітьми, імпровізованим телевізором, на екрані якого весь час зявляються нові завдання, «програвачі» із постійно змінюваними дисками, ілюстраціями до творів, що вивчаються, портретами композиторів, творчість яких вивчається в даний час.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Особливої значущості в здійсненні СМД набуває керівництво з боку дорослих, бо саме поєднання музичних занять і діяльності дітей поза ними є запорукою загального й музичного розвитку, а вміле керівництво – запорука його реалізації. Оскільки вихователь найбільше контактує зі своїми вихованцями, то саме на нього й лягає відповідальність за стан СМД у певній віковій групі.
-	Вихователь намагається вплинути на музичні враження дитини, отримані нею в дошкільному закладі та сімї;
-	Вихователь створює умови, що сприяють розгортанню СМД  дітей за їх ініціативою;
-	Вихователь стає партнером і співучасником дитячих ігор.                                                                                                                                                                          З цього випливають шляхи керівництва СМД:                                                                                                                                                                                             -пробудження у дошкільників інтересу до СМД, прагнення її здійснювати, заохочення різних видів музичної діяльності, починаючи із слухання і закінчуючи грою на музичних інструментах. Показ вихователя має звертати увагу дітей на особливості дій, які він виконує.
- формування вмінь контролювати свою діяльність.                                                                                                                                                                    Під час аналізу СМД слід пам’ятати, що виконавські дії формуються на основі наслідування значно раніше, ніж дії контролю, внаслідок чого діти часто не в змозі оцінити правильність виконання своїх дій.Тому самоконтроль дошкільників має опиратися на оцінку не лише правильності дій, а й на їх естетичне начало (співати красиво).                                                                                                                                  При здійсненні процесу СМД вихователь має пам’ятати такі особливі організаційно – методичні моменти як: звернення до індивідуальної діяльності; використання ситуацій, які наближають до СМД; свята та розваги; робота з батьками; правильний вибір радіо –і телепередач; активне музикування батьків (спів, гра).                                                                          Розглянемо окремі аспекти керівництва СМД дітей у різновікових групах.                                                                                                                                     ІІ молодша група. Вихователь залучає дітей до СМД, заохочує їх ініціативу і разом з тим не пропускає мимо фальшивий спів чи безперебійний стук на інструментах. Зауваження робить так, щоб у дітей не зникав інтерес до музичних занять. Не можна порівнювати виконання різних дітей, доказуючи, що у когось виходить краще. Важливо відмітити ті зрушення, які мають місце (сьогодні ти танцюєш краще, ніж вчора, а якщо постараєшся, то буде ще краще).                                                         Середня група. Керуючи дітьми у співі, рухах, дієвою є допомога у показі правильного виконання. Вихователь допомагає в організації гри ( слідкує за дотриманням правил гри). Привчати співати неголосно, домагатись від дітей аргументованої оцінки, що саме у виконанні їм подобається.                                                                                                                                              Старша група. Вихователь стимулює дітей до конкретного виду діяльності (враховуючи їх інтереси), акцентує увагу на контрольну функцію, планує індивідуальну роботу ( спів без супроводу, перевтілення у інший персонаж тощо). Проводить бесіди про музичні твори, які діти слухають самостійно, доманаючись від них самостійної характеристики образу, заохочує танці з власної ініціативи, фіксує естетичну привабливість рухів. Під час гри на інструментах залучає дітей до контролю за правильністю виконання. У цьому віці вихователь особливу увагу приділяє малоактивним дітям, всіляко заохочує їх невмілі дії. Дітям – лідерам дає важчі завдання, з метою обмеження їх активності. Попередньо планує і створює умови для СМД. («Пограємо у свято..», « Хто згадає більше знайомих пісень?») 
Підсумовуючи   вищесказане, робимо висновок, що творчі завдання, спонукання дітей до самостійних дій, їх аналіз і корегування, розвиток ініціативи, впевненості у своїх діях, тісний контакт з батьками та їх допомога в організації музичного середовища – важлива передумова формування СМД.

----------

Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), poi2 (19.11.2021), Валя Муза (12.03.2017), катя 98 (12.03.2017)

----------


## Світланочка

АНКЕТА ДЛЯ БАТЬКІВ " Чи сподобалось вам СВЯТО в дитячому садку?" 
Шановні батьки! 

Тематика свята :.................................................... 
1. Оцініть обрану форму свята: __________________________________________________ ______________. 
2. Оцініть організацію свята: 
• виконавську майстерність музичного керівника __________________________________________________ ______. 
• якість фонограми __________________________________________________ ______. 
• якість використовуваного матеріалу __________________________________________________ ______. 
• оформлення інтер'єру __________________________________________________ ______. 
• естетику костюмів __________________________________________________ ______. 
• естетику додаткової атрибутики________________________________________ ______. 
3.Ваші пропозиції та побажання до організації свята: __________________________________________________ ______________. 
4. Оцініть роль музичного керівника на святі: __________________________________________________ ______________. 
5.Оцініть роль вихователів під час свята і в період його підготовки: __________________________________________________ ______________. 
6. Оцініть рівень виконавської та сценічної майстерності дітей, їх творчої активності.Як Ви вважаєте, які зміни (у плані естетичного розвитку) припадають на Вашу дитину з часу попереднього свята? Чому він навчився? __________________________________________________ ______________. 
7. Як Ви вважаєте, чи були створені умови для творчого прояву дітей?__________________________________________________ ______________.
8. Чи часто Ваша дитина в домашній обстановці проявляє інтерес до музичної діяльності (слухання музики, співу, танцю, грі на дитячих музичних інструментах)? Що Ви робите для того, щоб підтримати це бажання?__________________________________________________ ______________. 
9. Яка допомога від педагогів дитячого садка Вам потрібно для музично-естетичного розвитку дитини? __________________________________________________ ______________. 
Дякуємо за співпрацю!

----------

Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), laratet (06.10.2016)

----------


## Світланочка

Консультація для вихователів
У СВІТІ МУЗИЧНИХ ІНСТРУМЕНТІВ
З актуалізацією завдань естетичного виховання дошкільнят особлива роль відводиться музичним іграшкам та дитячим музичним інструментам. Вони викликають у малят значний інтерес, а відтак їх використання удома та в дитячому садку сприяє залученню дитини до музики, розвитку творчих здібностей.                                                                                                                                                         Діти вчаться грати знайомі поспівки, імпровізувати нескладні ритми чи окремі інтонації, добирати на слух простенькі знайомі мелодії, грати в «музичну луну», співати та підігрувати собі. А для цього дитячі музичні інструменти мають звучати чисто, бути з особливим тембром, доступними дошкільнятам за розміром. Назви «музичні іграшки» та «дитячі музичні інструменти», власне, досить умовні. До музичних іграшок частіше звертаються в сюжетних і дидактичних іграх, а дитячі музичні інструменти є ніби маленькою подобою справжніх.                                                                                                                                                                                         У  роботі  з дітьми раннього та молодшого дошкільного віку насамперед застосовуються іграшки, які видають мякі й неголосні звуки. Іграшка може слугувати оформленням гри: наприклад, малі діти одягають на себе дзвіночки на мотузку,граючи в «коників», стукають по бубну, «акомпонуючи» танцю,дзвонять у трикутник, даючи сигнал «відправлення потяга» тощо.                                                                                                                                                                                         Для розвитку чуття ритму краще користуватися інструментами ударної групи. Для розвитку динамічного слуху доцільні всі інструменти, на яких діти можуть довільно посилювати чи послаблювати звучання залежно від ігрової ситуації (ігри «Холодно – гаряче» тощо).                                                                                                                                                 Гра на інструментах – цікава й корисна для дітей музична діяльність. Музичні іграшки та інструменти прикрашають життя дитини, розважають її, викликають прагнення до власної творчості. Все  оточуюче, казкові каструлі, горщики та сковорідки, металеві та деревяні ложки та багато інших предметів відтворюють звуки, під які можна танцювати, крокувати чи просто їх слухати.                                                                                                                                                                                                Не можна сказати, що вдома чи в групі немає інших «цінних» речей, як, наприклад, гребінець, з якого можна зробити губну гармоніку. Для цього потрібно обгорнути зубці гребінця вощеним папером і дути через них. Виходить звук зззз, досить смішний і приємний. Вдаряючи по алюмінієвій каструлі ложкою чи паличкою, можна почути барабанний дріб. Можна повісити кришку за ручку і вдаряти по її краях паличкою, або ж кришкою об кришку, і звук буде нагадувати звучання справжніх аналогічних інструментів.  Якщо підвісити виделку на шнурівку і вдаряти по ній іншою виделкою, то «зазвучить» трикутник.    Звук тріскачки нагадуватиме постукування двох деревяних ложок одна об одну.                                                                                                                                                  Пошкребтавши пластмасову тертку наперстком, виделкою чи ложкою, отримаємо інструмент – тертушку – шкреботушку.                                                                                     У домашніх умовах можна виготовити чимало нетрадиційних  музичних інструментів. Так, пластмасові яйця з під – кіндерів – сюрпризів, балончики з –під мильних пузирів, металеві баночки з- під чаю, кави, шоколадних напоїв можуть замінити маракас, якщо в середину покласти крупу, зернята кукурудзи, дрібні горішки, гвинтики тощо.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    Музичний інструмент, який замінить румбу, можна зробити з металевих кришечок з-під напоїв. Для цього в кришечках роблять дірочки, нанизують на велосипедні чи в’язальні шпиці, які вгорі та знизу закріплюють. Ролі тріскачок виконуватимуть вкладки  з виямками з-під цукерок, що в коробках. А супровідним тлом буде шурхіт целофанових обгорток для квітів. Чудовий звук, який нагадує стукіт деревяних ложок, можна видобути постукуванням будівельних кубиків. Якщо немає дзвіночків, їх замінить дзвін кришталевих склянок. А барабаном слугуватиме великий деревяний куб.                                                                                                                                                                            Якщо підвісити на мотузочку великий цвях і вдаряти по ньому іншим цвяхом, вийде звук, як у металофона. А підвісивши на П – подібній або круглій рамці кілька цвяхів різнї довжини й товщини, можна також цілком пристойно імітувати звучання металофона. Звук дзвіночка можна відтворити, поклавши цвяхи у металеву коробочку і потрясти ними.                                                                                                                                                                                                                     Використовуючи будь – яку картонну трубочку (від фольги, паперу, клейонки) можна володіти власною трубою чи трембітою. Співаючи в один кінець, закривайте чи відкривайте рукою інший кінець і тоді самі переконаєтесь, як варіюється звук.                                                                                                                                           Музика зазвучить, якщо пройтись зверху вниз деревяною палицею чи пальцем, на якому надітий наперсток.                                                                                                                                                       За своєрідний ксилофон правитимуть кілька скляних пляшечок, наповнених водою на різному рівні, якщо тихенько вдаряти по них якимось металевим предметом (наприклад, ложкою).                                                                                                                                                                                                            Струшування картонних коробочок з – під кіфіру, сільничок із заклеєними дірочками, паперових мішечків, перев’язаних стрічкою, пластикових пляшок, куди насипано квасолю, сіль, різні крупи, нагадуватиме звучання брязкалець. Наклавши на велику чашку цупкий папір (крафт) і туго обв’язавши її довкруж грубою ниткою, можна зладнати простенький бубон. Непоганими ударними інструментами стануть деревяні чи металеві ложки, покришки з-під каструль і самі каструлі, казанки, деревяна дощечка для нарізання овочів, качалка. Головне – чітко й ритмічно вдаряти ними так, щоб підтримувати мелодію, а не заважати їй.
Одначе замінники замінниками, а все ж таки добре мати й куповані музичні іграшки та дитячі музичні інструменти, які можна згрупувати за видами: не озвучені та озвучені.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          До неозвучених музичних іграшок відносяться:                                                                                                                                                                                Іграшки – інструменти (фортепіано, рояль, балалайка, гармошка) виготовлені із фанери, картону. Використовують їх для створення ігрових ситуацій.                                                                                                                                 Три – п’яти – восьми ступенева драбинка – дидактична іграшка, виготовлена з дерева, оргскла чи пластмаси, дає уяву про звуковисотне співвідношення, розвиває музичний слух і голос дитини. Використовується для ігрових завдань, що вправляють дітей у правильному звукоутворенні. По сходинках драбинки рухається іграшка, в залежності від переміщення іграшки діти змінюють висоту голосу. Завдання пропонуються у висхідному та нисхідному рухах.                                                                                                             Звукові книжки виготовляються із картону чи цупкого паперу розмірами 30х20 або ж 15х10см. На кожній сторінці кольорова ілюстрація, сюжет якої відповідає знайомій дітям пісні. Під малюнком розміщується нотний стан із записом мелодії даної пісні та її текст.                                                                                                                                                               Звукові картинки відрізняються від звукових книжок тим, що оформлення кожної пісні знаходиться на окремому листку розміром 15х10см. Усі картинки зберігаються у конверті чи коробці.                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Програвач з дисками виготовляється із фанери чи пластмасової коробки з диском, прикріпленим на стержні (у центрі коробки). Диски можуть бути справжні або ж  вирізані із картону з отвором всередині. На кожен диск наклеюється картинка, зміст якої відповідає назві будь – якої пісні.                                                                                                     До неозвучених дитячих музичних інструментів відносяться балалайки з неграючими струнами, фортепіано з німою клавіатурою, баяни з розтяжними міхами.Вони слугують для створення ігрових ситуацій, під час яких діти уявляють, що вони на них грають, наспівують,вправляючись таким чином  у правильному відтворенні мелодії. Використовую.ть їх у роботі з дітьми 3-4 років.
Озвучені музичні іграшки та дитячі музичні інструменти бувають:                                                                                                                                                            - з нефіксованим звуком, тобто звуком невизначеної висоти (брязкальця, бубни, тріскачки, барабани, кастаньєти, трикутники, коробочки, музичні молоточки);                                                                                                                         - музичні інструменти – іграшки, які відтворюють звук лише однієї висоти (дудки, ріжки, свищики), і використовуються під час створення ігрових ситуацій;                                                                                                                                                 - музичні –інструменти іграшки  з фіксованою мелодією (органчики, музичні скриньки тощо). Їх використовують у роботі з дітьми раннього віку з метою залучення їх уваги до мелодичного звучання і розвитку слухових умінь;                                                                                                                                                              -  музичні інструменти – іграшки з діатонічним чи хроматичним звукорядом ( металофони, фортепіано, губні гармошки, кларнети, флейти, саксофони, баяни, дзвіночки, цитри, домбри, балалайка, цимбали, гуслі ).                                                                                                                                                                                                   Усі озвучені дитячі музичні інструменти за способом звукоутворення поділяють на:    
Струнні: бандура, гуслі, цимбали, ліра, цитра, домбра, балалайка;
Духові: мелодія, тріола, вермона, симона, духова гармонія, флейта, пан флейта, окарина, сопілка,  саксофон, кларнет, дудка, волинка, труба, валторна;
Клавішно – язичкові:   органола, гармоніка, акордеон, баян;
Ударно – клавішні: фортепіано, рояль;
Ударні: металофони, ксилофон, трикутник, барабан, бубон, бубонці, брязкальце – маракас, тріскачки, тарілки, коробочка, кастаньєти, пандейра (румба), музичний молоток, ложки, дзвіночки;
Електронні:  «Нотка», «Гама», органола.
ПРИМІТКА: Дану консультацію бажано проводити із використанням вищезгаданих інструментів та показом прийомів гри на них, які практично закріплюються вихователями. Інструменти, яких немає у наявності, ілюструють з використанням наочності (картинок, фотографій, слайдів). На консультацію можна запросити виконавців – інструменталістів місцевих закладів. Це сприятиме ширшому ознайомленню та глибшому засвоєнню теоретичного і практичного матеріалів у роботі з вихователями, збагаченню їх досвіду з питань історії музичного інструмента, його звукових якостей, практичного використання тощо.Матеріал для слухання музики у виконанні того чи іншого інструменту, музичний керівник підбирає по можливості та за власним смаком. Головне, щоб спілкування з музикою було приємним, цікавим і корисним для вихователів. Під час практичних занять доцільним буде використання ігор («Відгадай на чому граю», «Який інструмент звучить?») та музичних вікторин. А якщо закінчити заняття грою оркестру вихователів, створеного під час проведення консультації, то в куточках самостійної музичної діяльності по групах обов’язково зявляться нові музичні інструменти, на яких також «заграють» діти.

----------

Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), poi2 (19.11.2021), Triol (22.03.2021)

----------


## andrea

Анкетування музичних керівників
1.Зазначте, якою мірою Ви задоволені проведенням  методичних  об’єднань музичних керівників?
     А) повністю задоволена;
     Б) мабуть задоволена;
     В)важко сказати;
     Г) мабуть, не задоволена;
     Д)повністю не задоволена;
     Е) мені байдуже.
2.Чи подобаються Вам форми проведення методичних об’єднань?
     А) так (чим саме?)

      Б) ні (чому?)

3.Чи хотіли б Ви внести які-небудь інновації в проведенні м/о? Які саме?

4.Які теми музичних занять зацікавили б Вас у наступному навчальному році?

5.Які етапи музичних занять зазвичай Ви використовуєте, але не дуже полюбляєте із-за  відсутності достатнього матеріалу, чи з інших причин?

6.Якою оцінкою по 5-тибальній шкалі Ви оцінили б роботу  м/о в цьому навчальному році?

7. Ваші побажання, пропозиції, чи зауваження .

----------

Kolpachiha (30.06.2018)

----------


## Оксана Васильевна

*Як підготувати дитину до свята, щоб від свята отримати радість*
*Зовнішній вигляд* 
Зачіска дитини та макіяж повинні бути безпечними (обережно алергія).
Одяг (костюм) дитини повинен бути зручним, святковим, безпечним (без гострих, колючих прикрас), відповідати розміру.
Взуття: чешки або інше взуття, в якому зручно виконувати музично-ритмічні рухи.
Щоб переконатись, що дитині буде комфортно - треба завчасно приготувати костюм, дати можливість дитині в ньому походити вдома 
*Розучування ролі*
При написанні сценаріїв свят враховується програмові вимоги, вікові можливості, творчі здібності дітей, досвід педагога та умови (музичний зал).
Під час розподілу ролей враховується бажання, творчі здібності дітей. Щоб дитина почувала себе впевненно допоможіть їй передати характер ролі за допомогою інтонації, міміки, рухів; вивчіть слова віршів, пісень. Запропонуйте їй уявити себе артистом, який виступає на сцені, перегляньте телепередачі за участю дітей, зверніть увагу дитини як треба танцювати, співати і т.д. Потренеруйтеся перед дзеркалом.
При потребі отримайте консультацію вихователя, музичного керівника, психолога.

*Присутність батьків*
Пишайтеся своєю дитиною, будьте прикладом для неї.
Якщо у вас немає можливості бути присутнім на святі - підготуйте до цього дитину, поясніть причину.

*Перегляд свята*
Приходьте за 10-15 хвилин до початку свята.
Зніміть верхній одяг, перевзуйтеся або одягніть бахіли.
Огляньте виставку поробок.
До зали заходьте після запрошення.
Вимкніть мобільний телефон.
Не коментуйте виступи дітей під час свята.
Не відволікайте увагу дітей зауваженнями, проханнями позування перед камерою - це може мати небажані наслідки.
Підтримуйте виступ дітей оплесками.
Після закінчення свята дочекайтесь коли діти вийдуть до групи.
Якщо у вас є бажання продовжити свято вдома, ви можете забрати дитну, попередивши вихователя і зробивши запис у "Зощиті тимчасової відсутності дитини".
Кількість присутніх дорослих обмежена до 2-х осіб від родини у зв'язку з площею приміщення та вимогами з безпеки життєдіяльності.
Якщо ваша дитина під час свята, побачивши вас може відмовитись від виступу або розплакатись, чи у вас склалися особливі обставини і ви прийшли з маленькою дитиною - пропонуємо свято подивитись у фоє.
Сприймайте своїх дітей такими, якими вони є. Вони мають бути впевнені в вашій любові в будь-яку хвилину.

*Пам'ятайте, що вашу дитину навчають не ваші слова, а ваш особистий приклад, ваша поведінка та душевна доброта.*

----------

1milenka37 (26.03.2020), dididi (27.05.2019), fotinia s (10.04.2020), Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), Natuly (27.04.2020), poi2 (19.11.2021), Stashynj (04.09.2018), Юляся (13.12.2017)

----------


## Janna156

Девочки, здесь интересные консультации для родителей  http://lib.znaimo.com.ua/docs/342/in...74.html?page=2
составили Ковальова Світлана Василівна
Дубровіна Ірина Володимирівна

----------

dididi (27.05.2019), Janett (27.10.2019), Жоржетта (27.01.2016), Кремень (06.09.2019), Ната_ли (17.09.2019), нонна (31.08.2016)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> Консультация для воспитателей, может кому и пригодится Тема "Музична дільність дошкільників та математика" http://files.mail.ru/CKVC6V


Девочки, по просьбе обновила ссылку http://yadi.sk/d/0FGVUI4-GjsfR

----------

--Ксения-- (16.06.2017), dididi (27.05.2019), kri (03.09.2019), nyusha0365 (07.08.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (26.02.2020), Ольгадайченко (01.04.2017)

----------


## Наташа5374

Консультація для вихователів "Пісню - в життя групи"
         Пісня повинна звучати не тільки на музичних заняттях, а й під час ігор, на прогулянках, входити в дитяче життя. Це стає можливим, якщо вихователь любить пісні, співає разом із дітьми.
         Вихователь повинен знати яке значення має спів для дитини, які пісні потрібні для певної вікової групи, сам правильно й виразно співати дитячі пісні.
        Виразність, м’якість, наспівність звучання мелодії – важливі вокальні навички. Легше співати ті пісні, в тексті яких зустрічається більше голосних звуків. Тому перевагу потрібно надавати народним пісням.
      Якщо діти співають неправильно, вихователь повинен вказати на помилку, самому заспівати цей фрагмент. Потім запропонувати одній дитині заспівати пісню , на останок - вся група повторює твір.
       Вибір пісні краще робити разом з музичним керівником. Буває таке, що одну й ту ж пісню діти сприймають по - різному. Це залежить від складу дітей ( хлопчики й дівчата), їх музичної підготовленості, інтересів.
       Крім правильного виконання мелодії дітьми, вихователь повинен слідкувати за чіткою вимовою слів, закінчень. Показ вихователя допомагає дітям уникнути неправильної вимови слів. Якщо вихователь помітив помилки, необхідно зразу ж їх виправити.
       Виразно виконати пісню допоможе музичний керівник. Він акцентує увагу вихователя на те, які відтінки зробити в пісні згідно художнього образу, які слова виділити, де співати швидше, де повільніше, а де потрібно брати дихання.
        Виховуючи у дітей любов до пісні, необхідно розвивати бережливе ставлення до неї, не дозволяти співати крикливо, не доспівуючи текст, як під час самостійної музичної діяльності, та к і в іграх, на прогулянках. Якщо спів переходить в пусту забаву, необхідно зупинити дітей, зробити зауваження й надати приклад правильного співу. Тоді діти ніколи не будуть байдужими до пісні.
         Інтерес вихователя до музики виховує дітей, його щирість у почуттях, узгодженість дій з музичним керівником – основні умови, які дають позитивні результати . Пісня « живе » в дитячому садочку, в кожній групі.

----------

nyusha0365 (07.08.2018)

----------


## Наташа5374

Консультація для батьків  «Дитина та музика»
     Музика для дитини - світ радісних переживань. Щоб відкрити для неї двері у цей світ,треба розвивати у неї здібності і перш за все музичний слух і емоційний відгук. Інакше музика не виконає своєї виховної функції. Якщо дорослий  найближче стикається зі світом дитинства. Якщо вони разом мріють фантазують, сміються і грають,то діти відчуваючи цю спорідненість дорослого,відкривають їм свої таємниці,почуття та емоції. Як це прекрасно-знайомити дітей з музикою. Діти дуже люблять слухати,Треба більше і більше співати дітям без музичного супроводу,щоб вони не тільки слухали. але й розуміли,про що ця пісня,вслухувались в звучання слів та словосполучень.
     Музика,як і художнє слово чи картина, повинна стати для дітей способом вираження почуттів, настрою, ідей. Слухання музики розвиває інтерес до неї,любов,розширює кругозір, підвищує музичне сприйняття. Музика для слухання буває вокального і інструментального. Це можуть бути пісні виконані батьками,чи музичні твори у грамзапису, аудіо - та відеозаписи. Для кращого запам’ятовування пісні,чи музичного твору,можна асоціювати його з тим, що бачить дитина навкруг себе. Намалювати те, про що вона чула. Дуже гарно запам’ятовують діти пісні з мультфільмів, тому що вони сприймають пісню образно, відносно того чи іншого героя. Батьки повинні вчити дитину любити пісню,насамперед народну пісню, тому що народна пісня має художньо-виховну цінність.                                                                                                                 
    Для розвитку ритмічного сприйняття треба користуватись музичними інструментами. Але в домашніх умовах це можуть бути такі предмети: ложки, палички, камінці, капронові пляшечки чи коробочки, які наповнюють крупою, горохом, квасолею   та граючи на такому інструменти, дитина покращує виконання пісні і одержує велике задоволення.
     Для розвитку танцювальних навичок потрібно  більше розвивати у дитини потребу в рухах. Давати можливість розвивати танцювальну творчість, щоб дитина одержувала максимум задоволення.
     Якщо музика визиватиме у вашої дитини позитивні емоції, вона сприйматиме навколишній світ гармонійно і оптимально.

----------


## Наташа5374

*КОНСУЛЬТАЦІЯ*
МУЗИКА ДЛЯ РОЗВИТКУ ТВОРЧОСТІ І КРЕАТИВНОСТІ
Про величезне значення музики в житті дитини і способи її використання говорилось вже багато. На жаль, могутні розвивальні можливості музики досі недооцінені педагогами. Часто її вважають прерогативою музкерівника. Утім, сааме вихователі мають можливість застосувати музику протягом дня як чинник різнобічного розвику дитини.
Дитина дошкільного віку – це маленька людина з відчуттям природного відкриття світу. Вона здатна творити яскраво і талановито, якщо для цтого будуть сприятливі умови: дорослі прихильно ставитимуться до найнеймовірніших версій і форм прояву фантазії. Щоб підтримати у дітей їх природні творчі прагнення і прояви, треба вміти запропонувати їм такий матеріал, з яким вони можуть творити і фантазувати. Одним з таких матеріалів може бути музика.
Для цього педагог має знати види дитячого музичного фантазування та етапи розвитку творчої активності дітей та вміти уникати прямого повідомлення необхідних знань, створювати ситуації, які спонукають дітей шукати відповіді на запитання, способи діяльності, розвивати мислення, руйнувати стереотипии.
Зазвичай причтною непопулярності у дітей музичної діяльності виступає репродуктивний характер подання їм знань, формування умінь і навичок. Коли педагог прямо навчає дитину слухання, музичної грамоти, співу, тобто дає музичні стандарти, формули, вона лише відтворює почуте, побаченне. Суто професійний і репродуктивний характер навчання музики аж ніяк не спонукає до прояву природності, самобутності.
Розвиткові дитячої творчості за допомогою музики сприяє імпровізація. Вона дає змогу імітувати природність і непередбаченість самого життя. Імпровізація може застосовуватись у двох напрямах фантазування: імпровізація з музичними звуками та імпровізація під музику. В імпровізації з музичними звуками виділяють такі види фантазування: тембральне, ритмічне та мелодійне. В імпровізації під музику виділяють графічний і пластичний види музичного фантазування.
Робота проводиться постійно на будь-якому занятті або поза заняттям по 3-5 хвилин. Можна по-різному назвати такий вид діяльності: хвилинки фантазування, музична розминка, мелодійна хвилинка або пластична розминка.
Дитина проходить три етапи у розвитку своєї творчої активності.
На першому етапі, спираючись на емпіричний досвід, а також дотримуючись соціальних законів і настроїв педагога, вона ознайомлюється із способами фантазування (пошуково-наслідувальний спосіб засвоєння)
На другому етапі дитина осягає способи Фантазування у співтворчості з тими, хто її оточує, а також у процесі індивідуального самовираження (пошуково-еврістичний спосіб засвоєння).
На третьому етапі опановує способи фантазування, які допомагають їй самостійно створювати уявну дійсність за допомогою музичних звуків (пошуково-креативний спосіб засвоєння).
Завдання педагога – зруйнувати стереотипии, що склалися, зберегти природну здатність дитини до активності та, спираючись на музичні стандарти, допомогти їй осягнути нові способи творчої діяльності з музичним матеріалом.
Імпровізація з музичними звуками
Темброве фантазування.
Звуконаслідування найближче дітям дошкільного віку, тож сааме з нього слід розпочинати темброве фантазування. Нехай дитина придумує і виконує за допомогою голосу музично-шумові картинки до будь-яких сюжетів, близьких і зрозумілих їй. Наприклад: «Ми в лісі», «Відпочинок у моря», «Пташиний двір».
Тембровому збагаченню звуконаслідування допомогають спостереження за тваринами і птахами: слухання і відтворення цвірінкання горобців, гуління голубів, крику чайок, квакання жаб, дзижчання джмелів, писку комарів та ін.
Опанувавши способи звуконаслідування тварин і птахів, можна переходити до зображення голосом звуків, що видають навколишні предмети, побутові звуки: як тече вода з крана, риплять двері, шелестять сторінки книги, дзенькає посу тощо. А вже потім малі озвучують вигаданих ними персонажів: мову мешканців інших планет, сонячного зайчик тощо.
Світ звуків навколо нескінченний, уявні образи – завжди унікальні і неповторні, й можливості голосу теж необмежені. І дитина може це зрозуміти тоді, коли сама пройде звукову та шумову «школу», що поліпшить її слух, виразність тембру голосу у співі та мовленні.
Ритмічне фантазування
Відчути ритмічність навколишнього світу дитина здатна лише отримуючи м’язові відчуття, тому ритмічне фантазування має злитись з пластичним. Відповідну роботу можна розпочинати з фантазування на тему власного імені кожного. Наприклад: ритм імені можна озвучити однаковим за кількістю складів плескання у долоні, з довшим звуком на ударному складі або коротшим звуком – на останньому.
Ускладнення – придумати комусь ритмічне ім’я, враховуючи його характер. Спочатку діти гуртом обговорюють характер обраної дитини, протее лише з позитивного боку. Далі діти придумують певний ритм і за мить подають віріанти ритмічних імен. Ритм імені, який визнано найкращим, виконується всіма виразно і музично.
Можна запропонувати малятам добирати ритм до різних фраз та віршованих рядків, заздалегідь обговоривши з ними характер, настрій, зміст, образи героїв та їх розвиток. Можливі зупинки – паузи – та інші особливості вірша.
Ритмічним фантазуванням можуть бути «ритми-діалоги», де дитина має продовжити виконаний педагогом ритмічний мотив і стврити власний мотив; або придумати «розмову рук» в парі з педагогом або однолітком. При цьому важливо, щоб діти відчували спільність ритмічної пульсації, розуміли, що кожен створений ними уривок є частиною загальної оитмічної картинки. Надалі різноманітні «ритми-діалоги» можна виконувати на шумових та ударних дитячих музичних інструментах.
Оскільки центр відчуття ритму міститься в лівій, «логічній», півкулі, то завдяки ритмічному фантазуванню розвивається розумова активність дітей.
Мелодійне фантазування.
Мелодійне фантазування – найбільш музичне, тому й скалдніше для дітей. Це, передусім, спів. Дітям пропонують придумати мелодійне вітання або прощання, наприклад, чатсто іоритмічно повторюючи слова : «Добрий ранок!», «Привіт, привіт, усім привіт!». Ускладнення – придумати варіанти наспіву колисанки, закличного звучання труби, святкового дзвону.
Власне фантазуванням стануть мелодії, придумані дітьми до різних образів з використанням різноманітних штрихів: тембру голосу, сили звука, темпу мелодії. Уявлюваними можуть бути тварини, люди, явища. Наприклад, заєць – мелодія жвава, уривчаста, звуки короткі, ритм чіткий.
Спочатку діти імпровізують лише голосом без жодного музичного інструмента. Вже згодом, щоб прикрасити мелодію, підіграють на чомусь на власний вибір. Ускладнення – імпровізації-розповіді дітей про себе, про свого друга, про те, як провели вихідні дні.
Імпровізація під музику
Графічне фантазування
Несвідомі процеси, які відбуваються під впливом навколишніх звуків, не керуються людбми, але їх можна графічно виразити. Слухаючи когось по телефону або лекцію, починаєш мимоволі щось креслити, тобто графічно передаєм наше неусвідомлене ставлення до отримуваної інформації. Теж сааме відбувається під впливом музики.
Спонтанне малювання під музику. Дітям пропонують малювати все, що завгодно у час, коли звучить музика. Дають їм для цього олівці, фарбу, крейду. Музичний фрагмент має бути яскравим, емоційно багатим, але не гучним, не надто швидким, а також нетривалми – 2-4 хвилини, якщо діти малюють по завершенні музики, і 7-10 хвилин, якшо малюють під неї.
На завершення нехай усі висловляться. Може хтось розповість якусь історію, а можливо це будуть якісь откровення, породжені несподіваними відчуттями. Наприкінці бажано повідомити дітям, як називається твір і хто його написав.
Пластичне фантазування.
Чим молодше дитина, тим природніші, пластичніші її рухи. Мимовільна реакція на випадкові або постійні жести, міміку, рухи дорослих викликає у неї прояву рухових стереотипів. Відтак, пластичнее фантазування відновлює природну тілесну гнучуість та виразність.
Вправи під музику варто розпочинати з рухів всього тіла, корпуса, ніг, рук, голови. Рухова амплітуда має бути велика та повна, щоб працював кожний суглоб. Це створює у дитини відчуття карси, гнучкості, виразності, пластичності свого тіла. Можливі такі варіанти рухів рук: до себе, від себе, в сторонни, вгору, гвинтоподібно, з легкими вигинами в суглобах, як це роблять танцівниці.
Такими ж різноманітними можуть бути рухи для ніг: повідбні присідання, розведення ніг в сторонни, виразну рухи на пальцях, пружинні кроки тощо; для корпуса: повороти, «закрутка» тулуба, підняття плечей, рухи в талії, прогинання назад, уперед, в сторонни, розтягання бічних м’язів тощо.
Різним позам, жестам, рухам знадобляться образні назви.
Після виконання крупних рухів доцільно запропонувати дітям вправи на розминку дрібної мускулатури. Це може бути пальчиковий пантомімічний «театр», де діти розігруватимуть короткі сценки без звуки. Таким сценкам можна дати назву: швидкі рухи пальців – «Пурхання метеликів», хапальні рухи пальцями ніг – «Курка на сідалі»

----------

Ksjha (26.03.2019), Marishka_0807 (01.08.2019), nyusha0365 (07.08.2018), леся r (10.09.2018)

----------


## Наташа5374

Музичне виховання та розвиток розумової діяльності          дошкільників
Естетичне виховання - найважливіша сторона виховання дитини. Воно сприяє збагаченню чуттєвого досвіду , емоційної сфери особистості , впливає на пізнання моральної сторони дійсності. Результатом естетичного виховання є естетичний розвиток . Складовою цього процесу є художня освіта - процес засвоєння мистецтвознавчих знань , умінь , навичок , розвиток здатності до художньої творчості . Умовою і засобом естетичного виховання є мистецтво: образотворче , музика , література , архітектура , театр. Раннє залучення дітей до справжньому високого мистецтва сприяє зародженню в дитячій душі естетичного сприйняття дійсності. Світ музики особливо привабливий для дитини , так як музичне виховання є синтезом різних видів діяльності. Одним з перших заговорив про необхідність систематичного музичного виховання дітей з раннього віку В. М. Бехтерєв. У своїх роботах , присвячених цьому періоду дитинства , він писав про те , що саме період « першого дитинства» є найсприятливішим для розвитку уваги , відчуттів , чуттєвої сфери. Ось чому головною метою музичного виховання має бути розвиток музичного слуху дитини в співі і слуханні музики.
Світ музики особливо привабливий для дитини. Ще в утробі матері майбутній чоловік починає реагувати на музичні звуки , і існує припущення , що саме в цей період можна впливати на формування музичності . І вже, поза всяким сумнівом , перший вид мистецтва , який сприймає дитина і на який він реагує , - це музика . Через мелодію колискової пісні , звуки мови , її тембр малюк починає не тільки розрізняти , диференціювати навколишній світ , але й відчувати його. Він ще довго не зможе усвідомлювати цей вплив музики , але реагувати буде адекватно : засумує , навіть заплаче , почувши сумну мелодію ; засміється , почне рухатися під веселу , ритмічну . Вплив музики на емоційну сферу особистості безперечно , хоча механізм цього впливу поки не розкритий до кінця. Безсумнівно одне - знайомити дітей необхідно з кращими зразками народної та класичної музикі11 . Слухання музики - один з основних засобів естетичного виховання. Воно повинно займати велике місце в роботі з дітьми дошкільного віку . За допомогою слухання музики вихователь піднімає у дитини інтерес до музики , розвиває любов до неї , підвищує його сприйнятливість . Діти привчаються зосереджувати свою увагу , слухати і розуміти музику. Уміло підбираючи музичні твори для дітей, можна створити у них відповідний настрій , внести успокоеніе12 . Великий педагог В. Г. Бєлінський писав , що « вплив музики на дітей благодатно і чим раніше почнуть вони випробовувати його на собі , тим краще для них. Вони не переведуть на свій дитячий мову її не вимовляв дієслів , але запечатлеют їх в серце, не перетолкуют їх по- своєму, не будуть про неї резонерствовать , але вона наповнить гармонією їх нові душі ... ». На жаль , в дитячих садах часто недооцінюють цей вид музичної роботи , може бути, тому , що слухання музики не дає швидких результатів , як спів або рухи під музику . Музика - складне мистецтво. Найбільш легко сприймається дітьми 3-4 років пісня, виконана вихователем без інструментального супроводу. Інструментальний супровід спочатку заважає малюкам розібратися в тексті. У перший час дітей цікавить те , про що розповідається в пісні , а музика грає як би підсобну роль. Поступово вводиться слухання пісні з супроводом фортепіано або якого-небудь іншого інструменту. Малюки слухають музику головним чином у зв'язку з музичною грою , танцем . Так , перш ніж дати дітям музичну гру « Горобчики і автомобіль » , вихователь пропонує послухати музику про те , як літають горобці , як рухаються автомобілі . Ознайомившись попередньо з музикою , дітям легше передати її згодом у своїх рухах. Але можна в молодшому віці давати слухання нескладної інструментальної музики як програмної , тобто написаної на певний сюжет , так і поза зв'язку її з двіженіем13 . З віком при правильній постановці музичного виховання можливості дітей зростають. Дітям середньої і старшої груп даються уривки більш складні за змістом , за характером, за гармонії і довші . Наприклад, з програмної музики можна дати « Хвороба ляльки » (музика П. Чайковського) , «Веселий селянин » (музика Р. Шумана ) , «Пташки » (музика Е. Гріга ) ; з непрограммной музики - « Мелодію » А. Рубінштейна ; з танцювальної музики - вальси , екосези Ф. Шуберта , Л. Бетховена , польки М. Глінки , С. Рахманінова.

----------

Marishka_0807 (01.08.2019), nyusha0365 (07.08.2018)

----------


## ирико

Для чого потрібні колискові?
Напевно, коли люди вперше це зрозуміли, вони і придумали колискові. І з тих пір у всі часи і у всіх народів було прийнято заколисувати малюків тихими піснями.
Колискові – не тільки приємний і корисний момент спілкування з дитиною, але і сильний інструмент формування його особистості. Сьогодні ми розкажемо, для чого потрібні колискові і який вплив вони роблять на здоров’я і психіку малюків. 
                 Співайте, навіть якщо не вмієте
Деякі мами вважають, що співати колискові сьогодні якось несучасно і немодно. Ні, вони   не проти того, щоб їхні діти засинали під музику, але роблять вибір на користь музичних іграшок, спеціальних «співаючих» технічних новинок, скачують в інтернеті пісеньки з відомих мультфільмів і ставлять їх дитині для прослуховування перед сном. Вони абсолютно щиро вважають формат МР3 найбільш гідною альтернативою власним вокальним даним.
«Я не вмію співати, у мене слуху немає, і я не хочу, щоб моя дитина звикала  до фальшивих звуків», виправдовується багато мам. А дитині-то все одно, який у вас слух .Йому важливо чути «живий» звук . Ніхто і ніколи не створить іграшку або музичний пристрій, здатний замінити ніжність і любов, з якою мама (або тато) обіймає свого крихітку перед сном.
Згадайте, що співали вам, коли ви були маленькою дитиною. Адже наші матері і бабусі були часом куди мудріше нас з вами. І  науково-технічного прогресу під рукою у них не водилося.
У різних сім’ях існують свої власні колискові , котрі передаются з покоління в покоління. Можете і свою пісеньку придумати. Адже для того, щоб підібрати невигадливі рими до слова «баю-бай», абсолютно необов’язково бути великим поетом!  
                  Колискові -найкраща терапія
Сибірські медики якось раз провели унікальний експеримент, з’ясовуючи, для чого потрібні колискові.
. В одній з поліклінік відкрили школу для молодих батьків. Учасників експерименту розділили на дві групи.
•	У першій новоспечених тат і мам вчили … співати колискові пісні.
•	У другій групі батьків попросили тимчасово утриматися від виконання «снодійних» пісеньок.
А педіатри по ходу процесу стежили за динамікою захворюваності дітей в обох групах.
І ось до яких висновків вони прийшли: щоденні колискові у виконанні батьків майже на третину знизили статистику захворюваності на пневмонію, і вдвічі – кількість зареєстрованих випадків діареї та анемії.
Колискові і справді виявилися кращим засобом немедикаментозної терапії!
І, як з’ясували фахівці, особливо ефективні вони в арсеналі реабілітації дітей з перинатальною енцефалопатією (порушеннями функції або структури головного мозку), що супроводжується синдромом загального гноблення, з порушенням ритму дихання, з тенденцією до брадикардії (зменшення частоти серцевих скорочень), з порушеннями моторики кишечника , а також малюків, народжених раніше терміну і з малою вагою.
Воістину чарівна ритміка колискових незамінна при лікуванні мовних і рухових розладів у дітей віком до трьох років . А ще зазначено, що виконання таких пісень благотворно впливає і на здоров’я мами: у жінки швидше відновлюються сили після пологів і навіть поліпшується лактація.
Свій вагомий аргумент на захист колискових призводять і психологи. За їхніми спостереженнями, діти, яким у дитинстві регулярно співали колискові, згодом домагаються набагато більших успіхів у житті і рідше схильні до психічних розладів, ніж їх однолітки, які недоотримали в свій час цієї радості.
До речі, з’ясувалося, що величезне значення мають слова , що становлять зміст колискової. У давнину, коли колискові стояли в одному ряду з магічними заклинаннями, вони несли в собі цілі програми формування майбутньої долі дитини.
Так, дівчаткам бажали рости красунями і умілими рукодельницами, господинями. Хлопчикам – відважними і безстрашними мисливцями і воїнами. Колискова покликана не тільки закладати фундамент здоров’я людини, а й несе в собі своєрідний код подальшого розвитку його особистості, також як ім’я дитини.
І якщо ви хочете, щоб ваша дитина в майбутньому стала розумною, доброю, талановитою і щасливою, не бійтеся творити її. Раз ви мама, то ви просто зобов’язані бути чарівницею. Головне – не сумніватися у своїх силах!

----------

#Ленуся (31.10.2016), diez73 (29.01.2016), nyusha0365 (07.08.2018), poi2 (19.11.2021), Жоржетта (27.01.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (14.01.2016), лядова (09.03.2016), НАТА ЛИВ (07.04.2019), Наташа5374 (26.02.2018), нонна (22.03.2017)

----------


## sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net

http://www.maam.ru/detskijsad/master...mi-rukami.html 2/4

Мастер-класс для родителей по теме: «Музыкальные инструменты своїми руками»
Наталья Гусева
Мастер-класс для родителей по теме: «Музыкальные инструменты своими руками»
Для гармоничного развития малышей в возрасте от полутора до трех лет немаловажно слуховое восприятие и чувство
ритма. Развивать и то и другое отлично помогают музыкальные инструменты, не только покупные (фабричные). Было бы
лучше сделать эти чудо - инструменты своими руками и обязательно привлечь к этому процессу своего ребенка. Ведь
совместный труд облагораживает человека. И вы не представляете, как будет рад ваш ребенок тому, что вы уделили ему время,
и притом изготовленные вместе музыкальные «штучки» будут извлекать какие- либо звуки. Возможно ваше первое
приобщение ребенка к музыке, таким образом, принесут рано или поздно свои плоды. И ребенок будет благодарен вам долгое
время. Какие же инструменты можно изготовить своими руками, и из какого 
Пуговицы нашли в квартире
И к резиночке пришили.
Удивить хотим мы вас,
И сыграем вам сейчас!
3. «Погремушки».
Срезать дно пластиковой бутылки, соединить две полученные половинки между собой. Внутренность дна от бутылочки
предварительно заполнить разноцветным бисером (бусинами, стеклярусом и т. д.). В зависимости от наполняемого материала
будет разное звучание у погремушки. Соединить два дна с помощью двустороннего скотча. Открытую сторону скотча можно
закрыть атласной лентой, тесьмой, самоклеящейся бумагой и т. д. Внешнюю сторону погремущки также можно украсить узорами
из самоклеящейся цветной бумаги. Погремушку можно дополнить ручкой.
Из бутылок сок допили,
В погремушку превратили.
Удивить хотим мы вас,
И сыграем вам сейчас!
4. «Цветные трещотки».
Разноцветные колпачки от отслуживших фломастеров приклеить на жесткий картонный лист размером 6*20 см клеем Титан.
Звук извлекается при помощи еще одного колпачка, проведя им сверху вниз по приклеенной в ряд дорожке из колпачков.
Колпачок можно оставить на старом фломастере или использовать карандаш, деревянную палочку.
Все фломастеры засохли,
Крышки склеили дорожкой.
Удивить хотим мы вас,
И сыграем вам сейчас!
5. «Музыкальные ключи».
Собрать плоские ключи от дверного замка вместе в кольцо (количество ключей от 5 до 7 штук). Затем вдеть кольцо с
ключами в приготовленное отверстие деревянного брусочка, размер брусочка 1*10 см.
Мы ключи нашли в квартире,
И к брелочку прицепили
Удивить хотим мы вас,
И сыграем вам сейчас!
6. «Колотушки».
Колотушки можно изготовить, склеив клеем Титан два пластиковых стаканчика от йогурта, предварительно положить внутрь
один орех фундука. Внешне можно оформить узорами из самоклеящейся цветной бумаги.
Йогурт - вкусненькая штучка,
Из стакана - колотушка.
Удивить хотим мы вас,
И сыграем вам сейчас!
В заключение своей консультации хочу пожелать вам и вашим детям творческих успехов!

----------

pianistka98 (30.03.2020), Кремень (06.09.2019), Тасятка (12.04.2020)

----------


## Kolpachiha

Тема почищена! Прохання, користуватись кнопкою "спасибо",замість повідомлення такого ж змісту. Такі повідомлення перевантажують тему, а от "спасибка" додає користувачу певної репутації. З повагою модератор Тетяна Колпакова (kolpachiha)

----------


## Танічка

Про чешки на занятті і святі.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1weq...ew?usp=sharing

----------

#Ленуся (24.11.2018), dzvinochok (30.06.2018), hrustjaa (24.12.2021), ina (01.07.2018), Irina55 (21.03.2019), jkmuif (05.07.2018), Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), mamylia (12.04.2019), Marishka_0807 (01.08.2019), OlgaLit (04.09.2018), poi2 (19.11.2021), Ирина Викторовна муза (30.06.2018), Кремень (06.09.2019), Лесюнька (13.02.2020), Мартын (30.07.2018), мира (24.08.2018), Осянечка (01.10.2018), Пензева Людмила (04.07.2018), Пономарёва Александра (30.06.2018), Тасятка (12.04.2020), Я ,Наталья! (25.03.2019), Яна-78 (30.06.2018)

----------


## Херсон-75

*Хваліть дітей правильно: 5 порад для вихователів та учителів*

Добре слово для кожного приємне, а часто ще й здатне подарувати відчуття, що у дитини виросли за спиною крила. Як хвалити своїх вихованців, щоб мотивувати їх і при цьому не перехвалити.

ХВАЛІТЬ ЗА ДІЇ ТА ЗУСИЛЛЯ
Хвалити треба не лише за те, яка дитина розумна та кмітлива (адже це дано їй від природи), а за зусилля, яких вона докладає для виконання завдання. При цьому дуже важливо свою похвалу «розгорнути», пояснивши, чим саме школяр чи вихованець може пишатися («Молодець! Ти так старався, коли робив цю аплікацію – акуратно вирізав, гарно поєднав кольори. Чудова робота!», «Дуже гарно написав диктант! Мабуть, довго готувався та повторив усі правила»).

ХВАЛІТЬ В МІРУ
Ваша похвала має бути заслуженою та щирою. Якщо дітей хвалити щодня, та ще й одними і тими ж словами, ваші слова втратять свою цінність, а вихованці чекатимуть, що кожна їх дія має супроводжуватися схваленням.  До того ж, це може призвести до зарозумілості та пихатості.

НЕ ПРОТИСТАВЛЯЙТЕ  ОДНУ ДИТИНУ УСІМ ІНШИМ
Наприклад, лише один учень виконав домашнє завдання, усі інші – ні. Так, безперечно, педагогу це не подобається, і того, хто виявився найбільш слухняним, хочеться похвалити. Проте це буде ведмежа послуга – усі інші учні можуть затаїти образу на «вискочку» та відвернутися від відмінника. Краще зробити це наодинці, а не протиставляючи: «Ось, подивіться, який молодець, не те що всі інші».

ЗАВЖДИ АКЦЕНТУЙТЕ УВАГУ НА ХОРОШОМУ
Не варто хвалити за щось, і одразу ж переходити на недоліки. Наприклад: «Блискуче розв’язав задачу. А от з прикладами щось явно не так». Виходить, що ви спочатку підвищуєте дитині самооцінку, і одразу ж «підрізаєте їй крила». Адже яка різниця, що задача розв’язана правильно, якщо з прикладами біда.

НЕ ПОРІВНЮЙТЕ
Похвала має бути абсолютною, адресною та індивідуальною. Не варто, кажучи про успіхи дитини, порівнювати її результати з іншими, щоб не вийшло щось на кшталт: «Ти такий молодець, адже впорався із завданням краще, ніж твій сусід по парті».

Джерело: https://uk.etcetera.media/

----------

dzvinochok (30.06.2018), Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), Ksjha (26.03.2019), nyusha0365 (07.08.2018), poi2 (19.11.2021), Stashynj (04.09.2018), гномик (25.01.2019), Пензева Людмила (04.07.2018), Пономарёва Александра (01.07.2018)

----------


## Танічка

"Що не варто говорити дошкільникам"  https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qrR...ew?usp=sharing

----------

Irinnka (11.07.2018), jkmuif (05.07.2018), kri (07.04.2019), Ksjha (26.03.2019), poi2 (19.11.2021), Stashynj (04.09.2018), Пензева Людмила (04.07.2018), Пономарёва Александра (01.07.2018), ЮЛилиана (23.08.2018)

----------


## Ірина Дзвіночок

*У моєї дитини в дитячому садочку 
новорічний святковий ранок*
(рекомендації психолога)
 Чи кожний малюк отримує задоволення від участі у святкових ранках? Чому деяким дітлахам подібні заходи не до душі? Як повинні вести себе батьки, щоб їх дитина не розчарувалася у святі? На ці хвилюючі питання ми сьогодні постараємося дати відповіді!
 Для нас, дорослих, готовність до свята – це, насамперед, святковий стіл та бездоганне вбрання. Але для маленької дитини – це завжди сильні емоційні переживання та маса нових вражень. І для того, щоб ці враження були позитивними, дитину потрібно підготовити, настроїти на подію.
Психологічну підготовку до участі у святковому ранку батьки повинні розпочати із себе. Щоб уникнути проблем та перетворити дитячий ранок у справжнє свято не тільки для дитини, але й для усієї сім’ї:
замисліться про те, чому для Вас так важливо, щоб дитина виступила. Ви бажаєте, щоб дитина отримала задоволення від власного виступу чи це батьківське самолюбство? (не варто вважати, ніби те, що добре Вам, добре й дитині);
спитайте у себе: а чи дійсно повинна моя дитина вчити віршики для «Дідуся Мороза», вдавати із себе зайчика чи танцювати навкруги ялинки? Адже від цього не залежить її майбутнє життя и не повинні залежати Ваші з нею відносини! (Заставляючи дитину робити те, що їй не подобається, навіть із найкращих спонукань, навряд чи Ви зробите її впевненішою у собі);
Дід Мороз (незалежно від того, чи вірить у нього дитина) не повинен перетворюватися у засіб маніпулювання чи символ педагогічної відплати…Наприклад, достатньо ненав’язливо, по мірі наближення 31 грудня, нагадувати дитині, щоб вона не забувала слухатися батьків, інакше Дід Мороз залишить її без подарунків. І тоді, чим молодша дитина, тим більше вона починає мучитися сумнівами, чи дійсно вона отримає подарунок від доброго дідуся і чи заслуговує вона його взагалі. Дорослі попали у точку – вони «вдарили» по найболючішому місцю малюка – його вірі у казку та дива. Тепер малюк боїться зробити зайвий крок, який може бути розцінений дорослими як невірний. І чим ближче свято та день роздачі подарунків, тим більше зростає тривога та напруження у дитини. А довгоочікуваний подарунок вона сприймає скоріше як свідоцтво своєї слухняності, ніж як один із приємних ритуалів святкування Нового року;
віднесіться до підготовки простіше, не нагнітайте обстановку, не вимотуйте дитину домашніми репетиціями та читанням моралей. Якщо перетворити нудне заучування у цікаву гру – дитині самій стане цікаво;
пам’ятайте, що не всі діти створені для сцени. Деякі з них відчувають сильні переживання з приводу того, що їм прийдеться розповідати віршик перед глядачами та Дідом Морозом, інші з задоволенням вчать вірші і раптом у самий відповідальний момент не можуть виголосити ні слова. Дитина може розгубитися у присутності великої кількості глядачів. Не варто хвилюватися - рано чи пізно діти звикнуть виступати перед іншими людьми. А якщо Ви бажаєте виховати вільну дитину, як не буде боятися сцени, не обмежуйте круг її спілкування, не забувайте хвалити дитину за будь-яку її ініціативу, завжди намагайтеся зрозуміти, ставте себе на її місце та підтримуйте її;
завжди намагайтеся знайти час, щоб відвідати святковий ранок за участю свого малюка, бо маленькі дітки виступають в першу чергу не перед аудиторією, а саме перед своїми мамами ти папами. Зверніть увагу: коли дитина виступає, вона дивиться Вам у вічі, шукаючи в них підтримку та схвалення. А тепер уявіть, що їй нікому буде дивитися у вічі…
Не забувайте, що Новий Рік буває тільки раз на рік. Дозвольте дитині хоча б раз на рік побути просто самою собою, навіть якщо для неї найвищим щастям стане можливість відсидітися на стільці до кінця святкового ранку);
якщо (не дай Бог) дитина захворіла і не може піти на ранок, Ви повинні підтримати дитину, пояснити, що це не останнє свято, і, обов’язково, після видужання запросіть її друзів та влаштуйте маленьке компенсаційне свято.

----------

poi2 (19.11.2021)

----------


## Ірина Дзвіночок

*Звуки природи - для нашого здоров'я* 
 Сучасне життя наповнено різного роду стресами, з якими людині щодня доводиться стикатися. Стрес може бути викликаний багатьма причинами. Одним з негативних факторів, що впливають на наш організм, є навколишній шум сучасного міста. 
 Він негативно впливає як на розумове, так і на фізичне здоров'я людини. Стрес може призвести також до різних порушень сну, в результаті чого, людина почуває себе погано як фізично, так і морально. 

 Вже давно доведено, що природні звуки природи можуть надавати потужний терапевтичний вплив на весь наш організм. Ці природні звуки позитивно впливають на всі життєво важливі системи людини. Вони допомагають розслабити і тіло, і розум, зняти стрес і внутрішнє напруження. 

 Численні дослідження довели позитивний вплив спокійної музики на сон. Прослуховуючи ніжну музику природи за 45-60 хвилин до засинання, Ви отримуєте не тільки позитивні емоції, а й відмінний природний заспокійливий засіб. Ваше дихання стає рівним і глибоким, кров'яний тиск вирівнюється, голова наповнюється світлими і радісними почуттями. 

 Звуки природи допомагають активізувати області мозку, які відповідають за почуття радості та щастя. Музика природи чудово піднімає настрій і є незамінним засобом для людей, які страждають від депресії. Дослідження, проведені психологами, показують, що почуття депресії можна зменшити до 25% тільки лише прослуховуванням приємної музики. 

 Під час прослуховування розслаблюючих звуків природи, Ваше тіло і розум розслабляються, що у свою чергу підсилює Вашу імунну систему, що особливо важливе для дітей. 

 Музика може чудово поєднуватися з іншими методами лікування, допомагаючи людині видужати набагато швидше. 

 Звичайно, у кожної людини є свої уподобання при виборі музики. Вам потрібно лише прислухатися до свого організму і вибрати ту музику або ті звуки природи, які доставляють вам радість. Звуки природи будуть цікаві для ваших малят, і тому прослуховування такої природної музики буду не тільки корисне, а ще й цікаве!

----------

Ksjha (26.03.2019), poi2 (19.11.2021), Зимний Дождь (30.04.2020), Тасятка (12.04.2020)

----------


## mamylia

Пропоную консультацію для батьків "День народження дитини- сімейне свято"

Якщо батьки мають бажання, час і натхнення власноруч  організувати день народження для своєї дитини, то пропоную декілька порад, дотримуючись і творчо інтерпретуючи які можна створити чудове дитяче свято:
Слушні день та час
Бажано обрати вихідний день, вільний від садочка, коли батьки зможуть привести своїх дітей на свято. Якщо, приміром, день народження вашої дитини випадає на літо, коли всі роз’їжджаються по морях та дачах, можна святкувати взимку, скажімо, 3,5 чи 5,5 років. Вечірній час не завжди підходить, адже діти можуть бути вже достатньо втомленими чи перезбудженими. Якщо ви плануєте в той же день робити свято для своїх родичів з нагоди дня народження дитини, то краще дитяче святкування призначити на ранок чи обід, а доросле – на вечір. Що стосується тривалості свята – прислухайтеся до свого досвіду: для малюків-дошколяриків достатньо буде й двох годин (наприклад, до обіднього сну). Намагайтеся не затягувати свято, щоб діти не перевтомилися й не занудьгували. Нехай краще лишиться відчуття незавершеності, тоді діти з більшою охотою прийдуть до вас знову.
 Кого і як запрошувати?
Якщо дитина вже свідомого віку, неодмінно порадьтеся з нею щодо списку гостей. Не варто запрошувати на власний розсуд, нехай маленький господар долучиться до цього процесу. Запрошуючи дитину, зважайте на спільні інтереси та рівень конфліктності між дітьми. Врахуйте також можливості простору, де ви хочете святкувати (квартира, будинок, галявина тощо) і поставте собі питання: скільки ви зможете розмістити дітей? Не забувайте при цьому, що діти не схильні весь вечір чемно сидіти за святковим столом і обговорювати давні часи – їхньої енергії вистачить, щоб розвалити не одну квартиру! Тож неодмінно звільніть простір для рухливих ігор.
Разом зі своєю дитиною зробіть та підпишіть запрошення – таким чином, ви полегшите собі працю та залучите дитину до підготовки свята (яка, до речі, може бути не менш цікавою та захопливою, ніж саме святкування). У запрошенні вкажіть точну адресу, час початку та орієнтовний час закінчення свята (щоб батьки забрали дитину в указаний час), тематику (наприклад, піратське свято) – щоб дитина-гість налаштувалася і змогла обрати відповідний одяг чи аксесуар.
 Кількість гостей.
Чим менша дитина, тим менше має бути гостей (приміром, 2 роки дитині – двоє гостей, 5 років – п’ятеро і т.п.). У цьому випадку краще менше, ніж більше, адже дітей 2-3-річного віку може бути непросто організувати, коли їх більше 4-5 (звісно, якщо ви не маєте особливого педагогічного хисту й не знаєте психологічних особливостей кожного маленького гостя). Для святкування першого року життя дитині цілком достатньо самих лише батьків, братика, сестрички.
  Техніка безпеки
 	Звільніть якомога  більше простору для рухливих ігор та приберіть усі предмети, які можуть призвести до травмування дітей або «самотравмування» – тобто вази, дорогі статуетки, сувеніри, вазони з квітами, настільні лампи, праску, декоративні пляшки, делікатну техніку тощо. Позакривайте розетки, приберіть усі ліки, гострі предмети, корм для тварин…,а якщо діти до 3-х років – сховайте дрібні деталі та конструктори, які діти можуть понапихати собі в рота чи в носа. Навіть якщо ваша дитина привчена поводитися чемно з усіма цими предметами, не факт, що інші діти мають таку саму звичку. Бажання всеохопного дослідження чужої квартири може бути непереборним!
 Пригощання
Готуйте (або замовляйте) страви з натуральних продуктів, які виключають небезпеку харчових отруєнь та розладів роботи органів травлення. Уникайте важких салатів з майонезом, промислових ковбас, надто жирного та перченого м’яса, тортів і тістечок з маргариновим кремом, дитячого шампанського та лимонадів сумнівних марок. Страви мають бути прості, однак гарно прикрашені: можна вирізати фрукти трояндочками, вигадати цікаві корисні коктейлі, запекти картоплю, вирізану у формі печериць, зробити піцу з веселими мордочками… Діти люблять все незвичне і красиве, небуденне. Зазвичай вони їдять небагато, зате рухаються і п’ють більше, тож підготуйте компоти, домашній лимонад, воду, чай, какао. Надавайте перевагу натуральним солодощам та домашній випічці.
Окрім того, можна влаштувати цікавий майстер-клас з приготування якоїсь страви: піци, печива, коктейлів, фруктового салату, морозива з прикрасами тощо. Діти їстимуть таку страву з величезним задоволенням!
Неодмінно врахуйте наявність алергій чи харчових обмежень у маленьких гостей, аби свято було здоровим і запам’яталося лише позитивом.
 Тематика свята
Буває так, що дитина занурена з головою в якусь тему, казку, історію… То чому би це не обіграти? Можна створити піратську вечірку з відповідними костюмами та атрибутами, знайти цікаві «піратські» ігри, конкурси, підготувати призи та запрошення у цьому стилі. Або ж дитина обожнює дельфінів – зробіть торт з фігурками дельфінів, підготуйте мультфільми про цих істот, влаштуйте конкурс на кращий дельфінячий спів, а переможцям подаруйте по красивій мушлі. Щодо теми свята порадьтеся зі своєю дитиною, або ж (якщо ви впевнені, що вона буде в захваті від вашої ідеї) – можете зробити свято-сюрприз. Якщо дитина буде активно залучена до такої підготовки, то це розвине в ній організаторські здібності, відповідальність, фантазію.

  Хто допоможе зробити свято незвичайним?
Можна запросити аніматорів у яскравих костюмах – вони розважать дітей, доки ви спілкуватиметесь із дорослими гостями чи допікатимете святковий торт. Костюми можуть відповідати обраній вами темі свята.
Окрім того, діти обожнюють фокуси, тож ви можете запросити веселого штукаря, який діставатиме з вух дітей кольорові кульки, з кишень – цукерки, а з капелюха – яблука… Репертуар обговоріть наперед, адже штукар може продемонструвати фокуси про відрубування частин тіла, які більшості хлопців припадуть до смаку, а от надто вразливі дівчата можуть перелякатися.
Усі діти люблять казки, тож можете запросити й казкаря, який захопливо розповість незвичайну історію і продемонструє це за допомогою лялькового театру. Талановитий казкар може на замовлення батьків скласти казку про іменинника та його друзів, що яскравим спогадом назавжди залишиться в душі дитини.

  Ігри до свята
 	Обираючи ігри, варто врахувати кілька моментів. По-перше, ігри мають заохочувати до активності всіх дітей, аби ніхто не почувався зайвим (якщо хтось не хоче грати, призначте його помічником ведучого чи суддею). По-друге, не зловживайте іграми на суперництво, адже не всі діти вміють спокійно програвати (на такий випадок приготуйте заохочувальні призи тим, хто програв). По-третє, чергуйте ігри активні і спокійні, щоб не допустити перезбудження малюків. По-четверте, будьте готові, що не всі запропоновані вами ігри підуть «на ура» –  від котрихось із них вам доведеться відмовитися ледве почавши і замінити їх на інші. По-п’яте, всі матеріали до ігор приготуйте заздалегідь, щоб потім не довелося шукати їх по шафах, тумбочках та полицях. І наостанок – не забувайте про сюрпризи, загадки й таємниці! – діти їх обожнюють.
  Маленькі секретики, або Що робити, якщо?...
Якщо діти перезбудилися – увімкніть цікаве відео чи мультик, заохотьте до перегляду подачею смачної страви (морозиво, горішки, фрукти, поп-корн).
Якщо дітям нудно – запропонуйте зробити дискотеку під веселу музику, вдягніть смішні маски та атрибути свята.
Якщо діти погано їдять – вигадайте цікаві історії про кожну страву та її походження, приготуйте якусь страву всі гуртом.
Якщо гості спізнюються – підготуйте спокійні ігри, перегляд книжок, фотографій, збирання конструкторів, екскурсію по квартирі від іменинника для тих, хто прийшов раніше чи вчасно. А найцікавішу програму розпочинайте тоді, коли збереться більшість гостей.
Якщо діти не хочуть розходитися по домівках, а батьки не поспішають їх забирати – можете зателефонувати батькам, а дитині дати з собою смачних гостинців.
 	Звісно, ситуації можуть бути різними і найнепередбачуванішими, та головне – щоб свято було з душею і всі учасники лишилися задоволеними. А от форма свята вже залежить від вас та вашої уяви… Тож згадайте власне дитинство, пофантазуйте, подаруйте дитині відчуття щастя і наповненості від того, що новий рік її життя буде ще цікавішим за попередній!

----------

Triol (22.03.2021)

----------


## mamylia

Консультація "Патріотичне виховання засобами музики"


 Патріотичне виховання дітей дошкільного віку засобами музичного мистецтва
Важливим завданням патріотичного виховання в дошкільному навчальному закладі є прищеплення дітям чіткого знання власної історії, культури, мистецтва тощо. Одним із майданчиків, на якому можна виховати в дітей патріотизм та заглибити їх у дивовижно розмаїтий світ українства є музичні заняття.
Патріотичне виховання – справа відповідальна, оскільки передбачає тонке заволодіння вразливими душами дітей, уміле оперування їхніми емоціями та почуттями, інтересами тощо. Тож лише проведенням свят та розваг на патріотичну тематику не обійтися. Звісно, це один зі способів виховати в дітей національну самосвідомість. Проте цей спосіб не завжди дієвий. Інколи надмірний пафос у проведенні патріотичних свят превалює і перетворює все на цілковиту бутафорію. І тоді виховна ідея йде нанівець.
Виховання в дітей справжнього патріотизму має відбуватися «від серця до серця».  Зокрема, на музичних заняттях його здійснюють через такі форми взаємодії музичного керівника з дітьми.
•	слухання високохудожніх зразків української класичної музики;
•	чуйні й захопливі бесіди про відомих українських композиторів, співаків,
про найяскравіші зразки їхньої інструментальної та сценічної музики;
•	ознайомлення з історією виникнення побутування українських народних інструментів, способів гри на них;
•	інсценізація народних звичаїв та обрядів тощо.

Усе це спроможне закласти в дітей більше знань, зацікавлення та самосвідомості, аніж будь-який масштабний святковий захід.
Національна музика є зрозумілішою і легшею для сприйняття дітьми, оскільки має власний генотип, розуміння якого. Як науково доведено, спадково передається з покоління в покоління.
Національна музична класика, так само як українські народні казки та пісні, здатна закласти в дітей високу духовність, патріотичні цінності, її потрібно популяризувати і якнайчастіше використовувати не лише на музичних заняттях для слухання, а й на різноманітних святкових заходах та урочистостях у дошкільному навчальному закладі, як  яскраве й самобутнє музичне оформлення, незалежно від того, приурочені святкові заходи патріотичній тематиці чи ні.

Патріотичні бесіди про композиторів
Патріотичні нотки можна закласти зокрема , і в бесіді з дітьми про українських композиторів, роблячи особливий акцент на роках дитинства. Дітям доволя цікаво буде ознайомитися із цим періодом життя композитора, оскільки він найближчий для їхнього розуміння.
Найліпше такі бесіди оформлювати у невеличкі художні оповідання про композиторів, у яких митці поставатимуть перед дітьми як «живі» особистості, з усіма їхніми вподобаннями, яскравими переживаннями, захопленнями тощо. Їх доцільно супроводжувати переглядом мультимедійних презентацій їх використанням фотоматеріалів, які дають змогу дітям ознайомитися  з часом в якому жили ті чи інші композитори, їхнім побутом, друзями та родичами, мистецьким оточенням, культурою часу в цілому.
Ознайомлення з народними музичними інструментами та способами гри на них
Діти завжди бажають дізнатися про незвичайний чи невідомий інструмент, випробувати його у грі. Цю цікавість дітей можна зорієнтувати:
•	на пізнання національних народних музичних інструментів, як-от бубон, цимбали, трембіта, та ареал їх побутування;
•	на опанування гри на дитячих народних музичних інструментах – свищиках, сопілках, цимбалах, тріскачках тощо.
Так діти на музичних заняттях матимуть змогу знати, який вигляд мають і як називаються ті чи ті народні музичні інструменти, як на них грають, в яких регіонах України вони побутують. На основі цих знань діти виховуватимуть у собі інтерес та повагу до національної музичної культури, розвиватимуть власну ерудицію.
Здобувши відповідні вміння та навички, діти зможуть продемонструвати їх на родинних святах, влаштувати справжній концерт. Така мить творчості, вшанування народної традиції музикування стане для дітей по-справжньому незабутньою і назавжди закарбується в їхній пам’яті.
Інсценізація народних обрядів та звичаїв, знакових періодів та подій  в історії України
Чи не найпоширенішою формою патріотичного виховання в дошкільному навчальному закладі нині є проведення всіляких вечорниць в українському стилі, у яких діти інсценують різноманітні народні обряди, співають народні пісні, виконують традиційні таночки, як0от гопак, козачок, метелиця,гречаники, грають у дитячі народні ігри тощо. Така «жива»  форма спілкування дітей із прадавніми звичаями має неабияке  значення для засвоєння ними важливих культурних цінностей, що споконвіку передавалися від діда-прадіда.
І ще частіше педагог вдаватиметься на заняттях до висвітлення яскравих музичних сторінок української історії через пісні, таночки, розігрування різноманітних побутових сценок, то глибше він закладатиме дітям розуміння таких складних понять, як патріотизм, духовність, само ідентичність.
Ставлячи за мету виховати в дітей здоровий патріотизм, педагоги мають пам’ятати, що до цього не слід підходити формально, лише з приуроченням до знаменних дат. Патріотичне виховання вбирає в себе високу внутрішню культуру, шанобливе ставлення до пам’яток історії, любов до ближнього, гідність, вихованість, ввічливість, відкритість, чесність і решту чеснот, якими завжди славився український народ. Лише подаючи дітям належний приклад, проявляючи вагомий внесок у майбутнє, педагоги зможуть дбайливо й по-справжньому зростити  в дітях паростки патріотизму, виховати в них гідних громадян своєї країни.

----------

dididi (27.05.2019), poi2 (19.11.2021), SANOCHKA (05.06.2020)

----------


## Nata89

Доброї ночі, дівчата. Нещодавно шукала матеріали на тему адаптації дітей до відвідин дитячих садочків. Мало слушних порад на цю тему, тому вирішила залишити посилання на статтю тут https://pani.best/iak-skorotyty-ta-p...homu-sadochku/ Досить корисні рекомендації з підготовки малюка до відвідування дитячого садка.

----------

Babsy (31.05.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

Вплив музики на психічну діяльність дитини 
Музика володіє сильним психологічним впливом на людину. Вона впливає на стан нервової системи (заспокоює, розслаблює чи, навпаки, розбурхує, збуджує), викликає різні емоційні стани (від умиротворення, спокою та гармонії до неспокою, пригніченості або агресії).

Музика для дитини - світ радісних переживань. Щоб відкрити для неї двері у цей світ,треба розвивати у неї здібності і перш за все музичний слух nf емоційний відгук. Інакше музика не виконає своєї виховної функції. Якщо дорослий якомога ближче стискається зі світом дитинства. Якщо вони разом мріють, фантазують, сміються і грають,то діти відчуваючи цю близкість дорослого, відкривають їм свої таємниці, почуття та емоції. Як це прекрасно - знайомити дітей з музикою. Діти дуже люблять слухати.Треба більше і більше співати дітям без музичного супроводу, щоб вони не тільки слухали, але й розуміли, про що ця пісня, вслуховувались у звучання слів та словосполучень.
Музика,як і художнє слово чи картина, повинна стати для дітей способом вираження почутів,настрою,Ідей.Слухання музики розвиває інтерес до неї,любов,розширює кругозор,підвищує музичне сприйняття.Музика для слухання буває вокального і інструментального.Це можуть бути пісні виконані батьками,чи музичні твори у грамзапису,ауді та відео записи.Для кращого запам”ятовування пісні,чи музичного твору,можна асоцціювати його з тим,що бачить дитина навкруг себе. Намалювати те, про що вона чула.Дуже гарно запам”ятовують діти пісні з мультфільмів, тому,що вони сприймають пісню образно, відносно того чи іншого героя.Батьки повинні вчити дитину любити пісню,насамперед народну пісню, тому що народна пісня має художньо-виховну цілісність.

Для розвитку ритмічного сприйняття треба користуватись музичними інструментами.Але в домашніх умовах це можуть бути такі предмети: ложки,палички, камінці,капронові пляшечки чи коробочки, яки наповнюють крупою,горохом,квасолею. І граючи на такому інструменті,дитина покращує виконання пісні,і одержує велике задоволення.

Для розвитку танцювальних навичок потрібно як умога більше розвивати у дитини потребу в рухах.Давати можливість розвивати танцювальну творчість, щоб дитина одержувала максимум задоволення.
Якщо музика визиватиме у вашої дитини позитивні емоції, вона сприйматиме навколишній світ гармонійно і оптимально.

----------

Elena22 (25.05.2020), poi2 (19.11.2021)

----------


## Наташа5374

ЯК РОЗВИВАТИ МУЗИЧНІ ЗДІБНОСТІ 

ДИТИНИ?

Музика для малюка — чарівний світ радісних почуттів і переживань. Але цей світ лише тоді стане зрозумілим і близьким, коли в дитини будуть розвинуті музичні здібності й насамперед музичний слух та емоційна чутливість. Чи можна розвинути музичні здібності у дітей? Які види художньої діяльності найбільш доступні дошкільникам? Коли і як прилучати малят до музики? Цій багато інших запитань ставлять батьки. Що ж, знати це справді дуже важливо. На думку вчених музичний розвиток починається дуже рано. Пригадайте, як сприймало музику ваше немовля, коли йому ще й року не було: воно немов завмирало, реагувало усмішкою, окремими рухами. Спершу ви спонукали маленького плескати в долоньки, розгойдувалися в такт музики, а дещо пізніше помітили, що воно й саме цього прагне. А як люблять трохи старші малята дитячі пісеньки, мультфільми, в яких багато музики! Розвиток музичних здібностей може здійснюватися в різноманітній діяльності, яку організує з дитиною дорослий: під час занять співами, ритмікою, танцями, слухання музики, гри на інструментах. Насамперед треба розвивати емоційну чутливість до музики, що починається з уміння сприймати контрастний настрій (характер) пісень та інструментальних п’єс. Усі діти виросли під колискову музику. Вона заспокоювала, заколисовувала, створювала приємний стан. Під мамин спів дитина спокійно засинала і, як правило, міцно спала. Ось ви ввімкнули програвач чи магнітофон. Подивіться, як поводиться дитина під час слухання музики, чи захоплена вона твором, який слухає. Про це можна судити за її позою, рухами, мімікою, жестами. Уже в дошкільні роки у дитини з’являються улюблені твори, вона хоче їх слухати, радіє, коли вони звучать. Маля захоплює звучання власного голосу чи музичного інструменту. Йому потрібна різна музика: весела, сумна, повільна, швидка тощо. Дитина 4-5 років може визначити жанр музичного твору. Можна запропонувати послухати декілька п’єс П.І.Чайковського: «Нова лялька» і «Хвороба ляльки» з «Дитячого альбому». «Послухай уважно музику, — кажете ви, — подумай, яка вона, про що може розповісти». Реакція на музику в цьому віці дуже безпосередня, дитина звичайно правильно визначає її характер. Щоб посилити сприймання музичного твору, можна використовувати музику як фон при розгляданні художньої картини або слуханні казки, при малюванні чи ліплені. Чим частіше звучить музика, доступна дитині, вдома, тим більше шансів виховати в малюка любов до неї.

----------

Elena22 (25.05.2020), poi2 (19.11.2021), SANOCHKA (05.06.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

Особливості побудови занять в групах раннього віку

В групах раннього віку (1 і 2 рік життя) основу музичних занять складає слухання музики, спів музичного керівника і його гра на дитячих музичних інструментах: дудочці, губній гармоніці, металофоні (в поміркованому звучанні).

На 1 році життя проводяться індивідуальні музичні заняття. Спостерігаючи за реакцією дитини, вихователь ласкаво розмовляє з нею і поступово спонукає до емоційного відгуку інтонації голосом, залучає до первинної рухової реакції.

В групі 2 року життя вихователь і музичний керівник займаються з дітьми індивідуально і об'єднують їх в невеликі підгрупи (2 - 4 - 6 дітей). Діти слухають спів педагога, починають підспівувати окремі звуки, закінчення музичних фраз, намагаються співати всю пісеньку, ходять, бігають, беруть участь в найпростіших ігрових і танцювальних діях.

В цей період навчання дітей відсутня чітка структура музичних занять. Центральним об'єктом музичного заняття стає іграшка (лялька, ведмедик, зайчик). Педагог показує іграшку, а діти співають пов'язану з нею пісеньку.

Перша молодша група (3 рік життя). На початку року педагог займається з невеликими групами дітей і поступово підводить їх до колективних занять всією групою. Структура музичних занять стає більш визначеною — діти слухають музику, вчаться співати (спочатку підспівуючи педагогу), освоювати рухи під музику, погоджуючи початок і кінець руху з початком і закінченням звучання музики. Вони вже самостійно виконують ігрові дії, загальні для всіх музичні завдання.

В другій молодшій групі (4 рік життя) структура музичних занять аналогічна подальшим віковим групам. Заняття планується відповідно до програми і можливостей дітей даної групи. На фронтальних музичних заняттях в різних вікових групах завдання для всіх дітей чергують з індивідуальними і завданнями, виконуваними невеликою підгрупою. Ураховуючи рівень музичного розвитку, здатності і можливості кожної дитини, педагог дає завдання диференційовано.

Індивідуальні музичні заняття з дітьми будуються на основі вивчення вікових і типологічних особливостей дітей, аналізу їх поведінки і діяльності в колективі, урахування рівня їх фізичного, розумового і естетичного розвитку.

Завдання: одній дитині треба допомогти у формуванні музично-сенсорних здібностей, виробленню зосередженості, слухової уваги і аналізу, потренувати в умінні вслухуватися і розрізняти звуки по їх висоті, силі, тривалості; іншій - допомогти оволодіти можливістю вокально-слухової координації; третій - допомогти в сприйнятті і відтворенні метроритма, ритмічного малюнка.

Індивідуальні заняття повинні передбачатися в плані роботи педагога-музиканта, бути регламентовані за часом і включені в тижневий розклад музичних занять.



Музичні заняття з невеликими групами проводяться з дітьми, у яких недостатньо розвинуті музичні слухові уявлення, музично-ритмічне відчуття, з соромливими дітьми, які можуть проявляти себе творчо, але бояться діяти в колективі однолітків. Завдання:музично-сенсорний розвиток дітей, навчання різним способам виконання музичних завдань по співу, музично-ритмічним рухам, грі в ансамблі на дитячих музичних інструментах, творчості.

В невеликі групи можуть об'єднуватися від 3 до 6 - 8 дітей як по однотипних ознаках, так і різні по характеру і можливостям. Дитині легше зосередити свою увагу, вслухатися в звуки, розрізнити їх і відтворити при більш близькому контакті з педагогом, в оточенні декількох дітей.

Заняття з невеликими групами дозволяють при співі уточнити чистоту мелодії пісень, виконувати окремо музичні фрази, куплети пісні, вправлятися в дикції, в сприйнятті ритму. В невеликій групі діти вільніше виконують творчі завдання. При цьому кожний краще чує себе і іншого, вчиться погоджено співати в темпі, уповільнювати або прискорювати його, разом закінчувати.

В музично-ритмічних рухах діти вправляються в засвоєнні танцювальних рухів, а також беруть участь в музичній грі в цілому, виконуючи індивідуальні ролі. Крім того, на заняттях з невеликими групами дітей удосконалюються рухи танців, ігрових сценок, хороводів, намічених для виступу на дитячих святкових ранках, розвагах.

Заняття з невеликими групами також мають певний розклад в режимі дня дошкільної установи.

Музичні з'єднані групові заняття (2—3 вікові групи) проводяться епізодично. Вони організовуються педагогом з метою встановлення злагодженості колективного виконання пісень, танців, ходу дітей при вході на свято.

На цих заняттях уточнюється: в співі - одночасність вступу, встановлення темпу, визначення відтінків, загальна емоційна виразність співу відповідно до художнього образу пісні, узгодженість заспівувачів і хору; в загальних танцях - побудова, темп, послідовність рухів, динаміка виконання.

На з'єднаних групових заняттях перевіряється загальна злагодженість рухів для святкового ходу, входу: початок руху після вступу до маршу, почерговий вихід окремих груп, розміщення в залі і т.п.



Проте все це повинно бути дозовано і не перевищувати за часом 10—12 хвилин, а також не більш одного - двох занять до проведення свята.


* Структура і форма виявлення самостійної музичної діяльності дошкільників*

Мета: показати розвиток самостійної діяльності на заняттях музикою, фактори впливу на розвиток самостійної діяльності; структуру самостійної діяльності (зовнішні та внутрішні дії) і методику керування самостійною діяльністю дітей; педагогічні умови для виконання самостійної діяльності дітей.

План:

1. Структура самостійної художньої діяльності

2. Форми організації музичення

3. Керівництво самостійною музичною діяльністю дітей

4. Педагогічні умови розвитку самостійної діяльності

5. Організація предметно-просторового середовища і обладнання для самостійної діяльності дітей у групах

Структура самостійної художньої діяльності:

1. Виникнення художніх задумів. Зовнішньо це виражається в самостійному виборі того або іншого виду художньої діяльності, знаходженні форми її організації, залученні однолітків до участі, у встановленні взаємостосунків і розподілі ролей, в підготовці матеріальних умов до її здійснення.

2 Реалізація задуму, яка визначається рівнем володіння, способами перенесення наявного досвіду в нові умови, виявляється в застосуванні адекватних прийомів дій - відтворюючих і творчих, раніше засвоєних, але видозмінених дітьми.

3. Самостійні дії, прагнення наблизитися до поставленої мети, вдосконалення дитиною своїх дій, припущення по їх подальшому розгортанню і закінченню.

Самостійність дітей яскраво виявляється в музиченні. Музиченням називають виконання музики в камерній або домашній обстановці. Включає спів, ритмічні рухи і гру на музичних інструментах. Якщо у музиченні дитина активно, творчо застосовує свої знання і уміння, можна говорити про її музичний розвиток, що відбувся.

Форми організації музичення. Дитяче музичення може виражатися уформі «художньої самодіяльності», у формі взаємоповчальних вправ, схожих по характеру на індивідуальні заняття, або у формі сюжетної гри, в якій ролі розподілені на «музикантів» і «слухачів». Діти можуть просто наспівувати, виходячи на прогулянку, розглядаючи книжку.

Отже, найбільш поширені форми дитячого музичення — дії невеликою групою учасників або індивідуальні.

Дві форми, що найбільш часто зустрічаються, - сюжетно-ролева гра, коли діти вибирають тему під впливом різних музичних завдань («шукаємо таланти», „концерт”), розподіляють ролі. Інша форма - ігри-вправи,переважносамоповчального характеру,під час яких дитина тренується, граючи на якому-небудь інструменті або розучуючи танцювальний рух.

Керівництво самостійною музичною діяльністю дітей.Чинники, щовпливають на розвиток самостійної діяльності:

1) навчання на заняттях, що розвиває у дитини різні способи самостійних дій;

2) яскраві враження від художніх видовищ в дитячому саду, сім'ї;

3) спеціальне устаткування, матеріали, що дозволяють користуватися необхідними інструментами, обладнанням, дидактичними іграми;

4) непрямі методи керівництва і гнучкий творчий підхід педагога.

Стимулююча роль музичних занять: навчання повинне розвивати у кожної дитини музичні здібності. Тоді не тільки на заняттях, але і зовні них вона потягнеться до музики, активно буде нею займатися. Вказівки і демонстрація зразка застосовуються тоді, коли треба навчити точному відтворенню заданого, наприклад, якого-небудь елемента танцю, інтонації, правильної дикції. Метод формування способів самостійних дій застосовується там, де дитині потрібно самій знайти необхідний прийом виконання, внести новий елемент.

Музична діяльність заснована на слуховому досвіді, тому велике значення має показ. В діяльності педагога показ виступає в двох планах: як демонстрація музичного твору і як еталон виконавських прийомів. Дитина наслідує правильному прийому виконання в співі і русі.

Педагогічні умови розвитку самостійної діяльності. Перш за все, дитина повинна знати не тільки поставлену перед нею задачу, але і можливість її рішення. Крім того, необхідно дітям пояснити, що виконання будь-якого задуму вимагає певної послідовності дій. Так, при інсценуванні пісень спочатку розподіляють ролі, потім готують місце, атрибути, намічають свої дії.

Дуже важливо систематично показувати дітям різні варіанти втілення задуму. Цьому сприяють творчі завдання на музичних заняттях. Так у дітей виробляється навичка не наслідувати один одному, а шукати і показувати свої знахідки.

Щоб дитина могла по-своєму використовувати матеріал занять, необхідно створити умови, схожі з повсякденною діяльністю, яка частіше всього пов'язана з грою. Діти починають усвідомлювати, що музичний твір, пісня можуть бути виконані у вигляді інсценування, дійових осіб можна намалювати.

Діти часто шукають мелодії для супроводу своїх забав: маршировок, лічилок, ігор. Можна допомогти їм в цьому, показавши найбільш цікаві пісні з фортепіанним супроводом. Застосування єдиного матеріалу на заняттях і зовні них сприяє розвитку самостійності в музичній діяльності.

Необхідно:

1) правильне співвідношення показу дій і дій за власною ініціативою;

2) спонукання до самонавчання («вивчи сам цю мелодію на металлофоне, потім зіграєш нам») і до взаємної допомоги («коли будете грати, покажи Тані рух польки»);

3) навчання самостійному умінню виражати в конкретному образі своє бачення вмісту в пісні, танці, грі;

4) підбір доступного і захоплюючого музичного репертуару.

Наочно-просторове середовище і устаткування.

Спів, гра на різних інструментах створюють шум, додаткове слухове навантаження. Разом з тим музична діяльність вимагає спокійної обстановки, деякої ізоляції.

«Музичний куточок». В групі поставити шафу з музичним обладнанням, відділивши його легким екраном, розсувною ширмою, що складається; в передній, біля однієї з вільних стін, розташувати стрічковий стіл з музичними інструментами, а над ним повісити портрет відомого композитора. «Музичний куточок» можна організувати в невеликому приміщенні біля групи, в суміжній спальні, де є вільне від ліжок місце. Важливо, щоб відведене для музичних занять місце своїм зовнішнім оформленням привертало і було доступне.

Для «музичного куточка» необхідно відібрати матеріали, посібники, набір музичних інструментів. Час від часу їх доводиться замінювати і поповнювати. В цілому всі посібники і устаткування можна розділити на два типи: 1) вимагаючи участі педагога - аудіовізуальні засоби (діафільми, діапозитиви, грамплатівки, магнітофонні записи) і технічні (радіо, телевізор); 2) що використовуються дітьми самостійно - інструменти (металофони, цитра, триолы), настільні музично-дидактичні ігри, комплекти різних лялькових театрів, елементи костюмів, атрибути, художні іграшки.

Непрямий вплив на дитяче музичення - особливе, дуже тонке керівництво педагога: попереднє планування і створення умов, стимулюючих самостійну діяльність. Це керівництво виявляється в лаконічних пропозиціях, що йдуть як би від співучасника: «Пограємо в свято», «Цікаво тепер послухати, як Таня зіграє цю попевку на металофоні», «А хочете, я вам покажу музичну казку». Фактично ці пропозиції не містять вказівок, інструкцій, як треба діяти.

Вихователь або музичний керівник обережно спрямовує самостійну музичну діяльність під час ігор в приміщенні, прогулянок на повітрі. Педагог спостерігає, чому деякі діти не беруть участь в музиченні і намагається зацікавити, допомогти кожному проявити себе.

----------

Triol (22.03.2021)

----------


## Наташа5374

Характеристика методів і прийомів залучення дітей до музичного мистецтва

Мета:надатизагальне поняття про методи і прийоми музично-естетичного виховання: наочно-слуховий, словесний і художньо-практичний; прослідкувати їх взаємозв’язок у педагогічному процесі, умови використання методів, залежність від конкретних педагогічних завдань, вікових та індивідуально-психологічних особливостей дітей.

План:

1. Загальне поняття про методи і прийоми музично-естетичного виховання
2. Характеристика окремих методів і прийомів: а) художнє виконання твору; б) наочно-виразний показ; в) пояснення і бесіда.

^ Методи - це різноманітні способи керівництва процесом музично-естетичного виховання, спрямованого на формування особистості та всебічний музичний розвиток дитини дошкільного віку.

Основні методи музично-естетичного виховання: наочно-слуховий, словесний і художньо-практичний,які відповідають художньо-образному пізнанню, художньо-образному мисленню і відображенню художніх образів в доступній виконавській діяльності – в співі, музичній грі, танці, грі на дитячих музичних інструментах.

Ці методи в педагогічному процесі взаємозв'язані. Наочність не може бути використана у відриві від пояснюючого образного слова, яке розкриває зміст твору, що впливає на свідомість і уяву. Практична діяльність дозволяє дитині на основі виниклих емоцій і думки проявити своє творче відношення до художнього образу, виразити його в співі, ігрових і танцювальних рухах так, як вона відчула, зрозуміла, осмислила.

^ Метод прямої дії - дитині пропонують зразок і спосіб виконання (спів пісні, її фрагментів, виконання руху танцю); метод опосередкованої педагогічної дії на самостійну діяльність дітей. Наприклад, в сюжетній музичній грі або грі-спектаклі педагог тактовно пояснює, спрямовує діяльність дітей. При цьому він уточнює емоційну характеристику ігрового образу (маленька, весела пташка, сердитий, злий вовк) і спонукає дитину до більшої виразності рухів.

В старшій і підготовчій групах педагог-музикант користується методом проблемного виховання і навчання, спонукаючого і розвиваючого у дітей самостійні пошуки рішень для виконання творчих завдань, які їм пропонує педагог.

^ Художнє виконання творуяк особливий метод залучення дитини до музичного мистецтва. Важливо, щоб перше спілкування дитини з музикою в дні раннього і дошкільного дитинства забарвилося для неї світлою радістю, викликало позитивні емоції, потребу повторної зустрічі з прекрасним.

Цей процес обумовлюється майстерністю виконання музичних творів педагогом-музикантом, його високою професійністю, власним емоційним відношенням до музичного твору. Педагогу необхідно зрозуміти, пережити, вникнути в зміст музичного твору, відчути настрій. Різноманітність музичних художніх образів, зміна їх емоційного колориту робить безпосередній виховний вплив на дітей, викликає різні відчуття, думки, дає можливість пережити яскраві емоції, що збагачують внутрішній світ дитини.
Від педагога потрібне розуміння сутності музично-естетичного виховання, відповідальності за завдання, що стоїть перед ним, і щоденна копітка, захоплююча його робота з вдосконалення своєї виконавської майстерності. Педагог повинен прагнути «зберегти емоційну непритупляємість і свіжість виконавського слишання творів».



Бажано грати напам'ять, майже не дивлячись на руки, частіше звертаючись до дітей. Слухаючи музику, вони повинні бачити обличчя педагога, його очі, усмішку – відчувати з ним емоційне спілкування.

^ Наочно-виразний показ прийомів виконання як метод навчання
Наочно-виразним показом може бути виконання для дітей як музичного твору в цілому, так і його окремих фрагментів.

Щоб ознайомити дітей з новою піснею, яку вони будуть розучувати, педагог виконує її в цілому. Необхідно привернути увагу дітей до художнього образу музичного твору, дати їм можливість сприйняти його цілісно, викликати емоційний відгук, співпереживання образу, дати приклад емоційного наочно-виразного виконання як еталона на майбутнє виконання дітьми.

Наочно-виразне виконання фрагментів пісні (окремих музичних фраз, речень, періодів, частин) необхідне в цілях показу правильності інтонації, дихання, характеру звучання, емоційної виразності виконання, пов'язаних з художнім образом.

Наочно-виразний показ прийомів виконання застосовується і при деталізації музичних завдань: уточнити мелодію музичної фрази, речення, ритм, показати зміну темпу, точний початок пісні після вступу. Кваліфікований показ педагогом цих деталей викликає у дітей прагнення оволодіти даним умінням, розвиває художній смак, виховує музичність, виробляє навички емоційно-виразного виконання.

Метод наочно-виразного показу прийомів виконання важливий і длямузично-ритмічної діяльності дітей – музичних ігор, танців, хороводів, вправ. Як і в співі, такий показ для сприйняття дітей стоїть на рівні еталона, викликає захоплення і бажання самим відтворити рух також добре.

Дуже важливий показ танцю в цілому, коли він побудований на русі в парах або його можна показати в невеликому колі. Зразок танцю дає дітям можливість побачити його в цілому від початку до кінця. Педагог заздалегідь навчає дітей правильному виконанню окремих елементів – танцювальних рухів, вимагає від дітей точного їх відтворення. Коли діти оволодіють цими рухами (наприклад, змінний крок, галоп, крок польки), їх навчають виконанню всього танцю. Дітям вже неважкий спосіб виконання танцювальних рухів, і вся увага зосереджується на змісті танцю, послідовності фігур, відчутті партнера і всього колективу. Коли діти розучать вправу і добре оволодіють предметами (прапорці, стрічки, квіти і т. п.), необхідно поставити перед ними творчі завдання – придумати варіанти вправи, доповнити рухи, якось змінити їх, танок-імпровізації двох і більш дітей, а також двох підгруп.



Пропонуючи завдання, педагог починає з наочного прикладу – сумісного складання варіанту якої-небудь вправи з дітьми (як би радячись з ними). Такий прийом привчає дитину до усвідомлення можливості зміни вправи, показує спосіб, як це зробити цікаво по-іншому.

Використовуються також зразкові покази-зразки, які надають дитині допомогу в його творчих пошуках ігрового образу.

Зразкові наочні зразки (2–3) служать для відтворення рухів того або іншого ігрового образу, але ні в якому разіне для копіювання їх. Зразкові зразки збагачують уяву дитини (веселий зайчик, незграбний ведмідь, злий вовк і ін.); допомагають дитині зрозуміти, що можна по-різному виконати один і той же ігровий образ відповідно до музики.

Крім показу педагогом зразкового (творчого) або обов'язкового (техніки руху) зразка, бажано звернути увагу дітей на вдалу передачу ігрового образу або на технічно правильне виконання танцювального руху окремою дитиною (або невеликою групою дітей).
Наочно-виразний показ прийомів виконання при навчанні дітей грі на музичних інструментахнеобхідний для вироблення правильних навичок поводження з кожним інструментом: положення інструменту на площині, прийом видобування звуку (молоточком на металлофоне, медіатором на цитрі, спосіб гри на клавіатурі акордеона, видобування звуку на триолі). Крім цього, дітей слід ознайомити з різним характером видобування звуку на металлофоне: різке – стаккато, м'яке – при звичайному виконанні, а також прийом глиссандо.

При ознайомленні дітей з інструментом необхідно спочатку виконати на даному інструменті знайомі ним мелодії – показати характер і тембр звучання. Треба учити грати яку-небудь знайому мелодію народної або дитячої пісні. Після того, як вона освоїться з інструментом, запропонувати комусь з дітей самому підібрати мелодію.

^ Пояснення і бесіда як емоційно-образний прийом ознайомлення з музикою.Бесіда про музику нерозривно пов'язана з культурою слова і не терпить буденної, побутової мови. По своєму характеру слово повинне відповідати стилю і предмету бесіди, пояснення. Мова педагога, звернута до дітей, повинна бути правильною, літературною, змістовною, інтонація виразною, неквапливою.

Слово педагога, що передує слуханню музики, повинне бути зрозуміле, відповідати музичному і мовному досвіду дитини даної вікової групи.

Важливо створити у дітей емоційну настроєність на сприйняття музичного твору, викликати інтерес до його змісту, підготувати до співпереживання музичного образу. Така установка може виражатися в різних формах: передуюча емоційно-образна розповідь програмного музичного твору, сюжету музичної гри або змісту пісні; повідомлення заголовка музичного твору, що спрямовує думку дітей на певний предмет, явище; виразне читання педагогом вірша (передуючого слуханню музики), що емоційно настроює дітей на сприйняття музики; завдання до майбутніх самостійних дій, виконання дітьми вправи, танцю, пісні, ігрової і творчої діяльності. Установка повинна бути достатньо короткою, зрозумілою, виразною, образною, щоб діти могли не тільки ясно уявити, що їм слід виконати, але і емоційно відгукнутися, надихнутися майбутніми діями.

----------


## Наташа5374

Види і структура музичних занять з дітьми

Мета:Ознайомити з видами і формами музичної діяльності дітей в дитячому садку: навчальна діяльність на заняттях, самостійна діяльність поза занять, участь у святах і розвагах; виявити їх співвідношення і завдання; загальні педагогічні вимоги й відмінності музичних занять.

План:

1. Види музичних занять. Форми музичної діяльності дітей в дитячому садку. Їх співвідношення і завдання. 2. Зміст і структура фронтальних музичних занять.

3. Варіативність структури музичних занять.

4. Особливості побудови занять в групах раннього віку

5. Індивідуальні музичні заняття. Музичні заняття з невеликими групами. Музичні з'єднані групові заняття.
Музичні заняття є основною організаційною формою систематичного навчання дітей дошкільного віку в дитячому саду.

^ Види занять залежно від складу дітей: фронтальні (об'єднуючі всю вікову групу); групові (невеликі групи по 4 - 7 дітей); індивідуальні; з'єднані (2 - 3 вікові групи). Залежно від змісту занять - тематичні (в старших групах) і комплексні. Всі види музичних занять намічаються в перспективному і календарному планах.

^ Зміст і структура фронтальних музичних занять.Фронтальні музичні заняття об'єднують всі основні види дитячої музичної діяльності - слухання музики, спів, музично-ритмічні рухи.

Структура музичних занять може і повинна варіюватися залежно від учбових, освітньо-виховних задач, ступеня засвоєння дітьми музичного матеріалу, а також загального психофізіологічного стану дітей. Слід дотримувати гігієну нервової системи дитини, ураховуючи її вікові особливості і швидку стомлюваність.

^ Типове фронтальне музичне заняття передбачає послідовне чергування основних видів музичної діяльності дітей: слухання музики, співу, музично-ритмічних рухів.

На початку заняття при ходьбі під музику і виконанні різних ритмічних вправ у дітей активізується діяльність слухового і рухового аналізаторів. Вони зосереджено слухають музику, погоджуючи з нею свої рухи.

^ В процесі співу діти повинні: правильно інтонувати мелодію, своєчасно починати спів, погоджувати спів з інструментальним супроводом, колективом однолітків, усилювати, ослабляти звучання пісні, уповільнювати або прискорювати темп співу.

^ Прослуховування музичного твору вимагає активізації слухової уваги і сприйняття, роботи думки і уяви, викликає у дітей співпереживання художнього образу, відображення одержуваних вражень в словах.

В процесі музичної гри, танцю дитина зосереджено слухає музику, погоджуючи з нею свої рухи, утілюючи рухи в образі, виразно інтерпретуючи його.

Не зважаючи на чергування різної діяльності на музичному занятті, увага і сприйняття дітей весь час мобилизовані, знаходяться на рівні певної напруги. Тому суворе дотримання дозування кожного окремого компоненту заняття і регламенту всього музичного заняття в цілому для педагога обов'язково.

Найбільш сталою структурою музичного заняття є наступна послідовність дитячої музичної діяльності: на початку заняття музично-ритмічні вправи, вслід за ними слухання музики, потім спів (або спочатку спів, а за ним слухання залежно від поставлених задач) і після цього музична гра або танець.

Марші, виконувані на початку музичного заняття, слід частіше різноманітити. Кожний новий марш сприяє емоційному підйому, активізує увагу і сприйняття дітей, виключає звичну автоматизацію рухів на давно знайому для них музику.

Вправи даються з метою вдосконалення основних рухів (ходьба, біг, стрибки, підскоки), розучування і вдосконалення вправ гімнастичного типу (з предметами і без них), танцювальних рухів.

^ На початку музичного заняття важливо викликати у дітей інтерес і емоційну настроєність, зосередити їх увагу і сприйняття, повторити музично-ритмічні рухи.

Після цього дітям пропонують прослухати новий для них музичний твір і вже знайоме - повторно. Потім педагог переходить до навчання дітей співу, включаючи вправи: на виспівування, розвиток сенсорних музичних здібностей, засвоєння вокальних і хорових навичок, дає вправи творчого характеру. Якщо в плані даного заняття намічено розучування з дітьми нової для них пісні, тоді її перше виконання відноситься до розділу слухання музики. Після відносного спокою при слуханні і співі дітям пропонується музична гра або танець. Закінчується заняття ходьбою під музику маршу. Цей вид ритмічної діяльності спрямований на зниження деякого збудження, приведення дитини в стан звичайної норми.

----------


## Наташа5374

Роль музичного керівника і вихователя груп при проведенні свята

Відповідальним за зміст, підготовку і проведення свята, як і за всю роботу по музичному вихованню з дітьми, є музичний керівник. Систематично працюючи зі всім колективом вихователів протягом року, він в передсвятковий період об'єднує вихователів тих вікових груп, які беруть участь в даному святі (молодші, середні, старші).

Підготовку до свята музичний керівник починає з розробки програми, яка вимагає натхненної творчої думки, перегляду і аналізу музичного і літературного матеріалу, ретельного відбору достовірно художніх творів, загальної композиції всього відібраного в стрункий художній сценарій.

При складанні програми музичний керівник погоджує з кожним вихователем питання про розподіл музичних завдань в його групі: для кожної дитини, невеликих груп, а також для всієї групи в цілому.

Погодивши всі питання з вихователями, музичний керівник остаточно оформляє програму і представляє її на зборі педагогічного колективу, де програма обговорюється і затверджується.

На педагогічному зборі з числа вихователів виділяється ведучий свята, його помічники, розподіляються доручення між співробітниками дитячого садку і встановлюються терміни виконання цих доручень (оформлення залу, підготовка костюмів для дітей, різних атрибутів для урочистого входу дітей на свято, подарунків, оформлення постановок, сценок, сюрпризних моментів).

^ Роль ведучого доручається вихователю, що володіє музичністю, артистичністю, уміє триматися на сцені, емоційному, меткому, знаючому всіх дітей по іменах.

Вихователі, не виступаючі в яких-небудь ролях, знаходяться з дітьми своєї групи. Вони уважно стежать, як сприймають діти той або інший виступ, співають разом з ними, готують атрибути, деталі костюмів, вчасно переодягають дітей, допомагають їм при проведенні гри, танцю.

Після свята діти довгий час згадують вподобані їм виступи. Вихователь прагне закріпити найбільш змістовні, барвисті враження, пов'язуючи їх з тематикою свята. Вони відображаються в малюнках, ліпленні, розповідях і бесідах. Діти повторюють танці, що сподобалися їм, пісні, дії окремих персонажів. Вихователь бере участь в цих бесідах, підсумовуючи враження дітей, виділяючи головне, найбільш важливе, пояснює незрозуміле.


* Форми планування і обліку музичного виховання в дитячому садку*

Мета: виявити значення планування і обліку роботи з музичного виховання, охарактеризувати особливості перспективного і календарного планування і обліку результатів музичного виховання і розвитку дітей.

План:

1. Перспективне і календарне планування. 2. Особливості планування.

3. Облік результатів музичного виховання і розвитку дітей.

Планування дозволяє встановити зв'язки між всіма видами музичної діяльності дітей і всіма формами її організації. Планування і облік відображають темпи музичного розвитку кожної дитини і просування всього колективу дітей в кожній віковій групі. Тому планування можна розглядати як один із способів управління складною виховною роботою.



^ Мета планування - розподілити весь матеріал програми за часом. Музичне виховання здійснюється на заняттях, в самостійній діяльності і побуті; проводяться два рази на тиждень. Розваги, свята, використовування музики в побуті проводяться епізодично, але й це віддзеркалюється в плані.

Необхідно ураховувати конкретні умови — природне оточення, склад дітей (міські або сільські), приміщення, в якому проводиться заняття.

Планування дозволяє ясно уявити собі послідовність розучування кожної пісні, танцю, хороводу, тобто намітити завдання роботи над ними протягом декількох занять і терміни їх повторного виконання.

Музичне виховання здійснюється головним чином музичним керівником. Але вихователь бере участь у всіх освітньо-виховних заходах (у тому числі і музичних), а в керівництві самостійною музичною діяльністю дітей він є головним. От чому перспективний план складається ними спільно, а календарний — переважно музичним керівником, але в загальному зошиті вихователя.

Музичний керівник працює з багатьма групами дітей різного віку. Щоб добре забезпечити поступовий музичний розвиток всіх дітей, треба добре знати кожного. Намітити ж перспективу музичного розвитку дитини, а також визначити формування «виконавського» колективу дітей можна тільки в перспективному плані.

Отже, доцільно складання двох видів плану: перспективного, розрахованого на 2—3 місяці; календарного (щоденного), розрахованого на 1—2 тижні.В першому з цих планів намічається далека мета, в другому — плануються найближчі завдання.

Планування виховного процесу вимагає обліку його результатів. Облік виконує не тільки констатуючу функцію (що зроблено, як, скількома дітьми засвоєний матеріал, намічений в плані). На основі обліку ще вносяться корективи в подальше планування. Облік ведеться по пунктах перспективного і календарного планів. Результати роботи по перспективному плану ураховуються один раз в кінці року. Календарний облік підводить підсумки окремих музичних занять.

В перспективному плані плануються:

- види музичної діяльності;

- завдання навчання і виховання (знання, уміння і навички, розвиток здібностей);

- репертуар (по всіх видах музичної діяльності).

Не слід механічно переписувати обсяг знань і умінь, вказаний в програмі, указувати тільки ті з них, які необхідні.

При плануванні репертуару указуються терміни, в які розучується та або інша пісня, гра, вправи. Таким чином, намічається загальна кількість творів, які діти повинні розучити у вказаний час. В перспективному плані повинен бути відображений весь обсяг роботи з музичного виховання даної вікової групи дітей.

----------


## Наташа5374

Продовження.
На основі перспективного плану складається і календарний (повсякденний) план роботи і облік. В календарному плані указується виховна робота, що проводиться протягом всього дня. В ньому передбачено конкретне музичне заняття і гра в ранковий, денний, вечірній час. Вихователь (разом з музичним керівником) повинен продумати і спланувати включення музики, пісні, танцю в різні моменти життя дитини. В окремій графі плану фіксується виконання наміченого (облік).

В календарному плані музичних занять відображені виховні завдання, одержувані і формовані навички, а також репертуар і деякі найбільш істотні методичні прийоми.

Доцільно відобразити в планіхід заняття. В календарному плані відображається:

- послідовність розучуваного матеріалу;

- програмні вимоги, над якими ведеться робота у зв'язку з наміченим репертуаром;

- деякі методичні прийоми.

Зразковий календарний план може бути складений і більш стисло (якщо скоротити методичні вказівки, залишити лише репертуар і програмні уміння).

^ Вимоги програми, в загальній формі відображені в перспективному плані, потім конкретизуються в календарному.


Особливості планування

Необхідно оволодіти певними навичками аналізу посібників.

Важливо спостерігати і керувати колективними діями дітей.



Необхідне використовування відповідних прийомів, особливих завдань, які ставили б дітей в несподівані ситуації, що вимагають від них самостійних рішень і дій.

Здійснення індивідуально-диференційованого підходу до дітей в процесі колективних занять. Можна в заняття включати спеціальні завдання, які допоможуть розкрити індивідуальні особливості дітей. Подібні завдання (одне - два) підбираються по кожному виду музичної діяльності, а також по виявленню музичного слуху, співацького діапазону.

В результаті накопичених спостережень вихователь має нагоду умовно віднести дитину до тієї або іншої підгрупи дітей, які відрізняються схожими знаннями і навичками. Подальше керівництво музичною діяльністю дітей будується з урахуванням їх індивідуальних особливостей, а також особливостей кожної підгрупи.

Звичайно діти розбиваються на три підгрупи за рівнем музичного розвитку: перша (І) — слабо підготовлена, друга (II) — добре успішна, третя (III) — відмінно виконуюча всі завдання. Коли планується календарне заняття, то можна відзначати, яке завдання виконується всіма дітьми, фронтально (Ф), яке — невеликою підгрупою, диференційовано (Д), яке — індивідуально (І). Тому при індивідуальному опиті (І) або завданні всій підгрупі (Д) це наголошується наступним символом: І - III і означає, що індивідуальне завдання виконала дитина з III підгрупи. Якщо відповідають невеликою підгрупою (Д), то це відмічається відповідно: Д — III.


^ Облік результатів музичного виховання і розвитку дітей

В календарному плані відмічаються результати кожного заняття. Важливо вказати, що саме добре засвоїли діти, в чому утрудняються і, отже, на наступних заняттях потрібні додаткові вправи.

В обліку повинні фігурувати імена дітей, щоб можна було судити про їх просування. Якщо діти опитуються індивідуально, то можна поряд із прізвищем дитини ставити які-небудь умовні позначення — оцінки якості їх відповідей («відмінно» — О, «добре» — Х, «задовільно» — З). Можна привести і кількісні дані — вказати, що крок польки добре засвоїли 12 дітей, інші припускаються помилки і троє зовсім не володіють цим рухом.

При цьому важливо відзначити не тільки якість виконання розученого матеріалу, не тільки обсяг навичок, але й рівень музичного розвитку (музичний слух, співацький голос, виразність руху, творчі вияви). Вибирають ті показники, які піддаються перевірці і є найбільш значущими. Наприклад, в співі це будуть показники засвоєння репертуару (чи співають найпростіші пісні без супроводу фортепіано, чи співають виразно з супроводом, скільки дітей знають ту або іншу пісню), показники засвоєння співацьких навичок (співають чисто чи ні, якість звуку, скільки дітей нечисто співаючих), показники музичного слуху (чи розрізняють діти звуки по висоті, по тривалості, чи уміють прислухатися і підстроюватися до співу дорослого). В ритмічних рухах можна оцінити якість виконання знайомих танців, ігор, хороводів, засвоєння окремих елементів танцю і можливості творчих виявів в грі і танці.

Для обліку результатів музичному керівнику бажано мати робочий зошит, в якому епізодично, по окремих показниках, буде ураховуватися і оцінюватися просування кожної дитини.

Час від часу на заняттях, а іноді залишаючи дитину після заняття, педагог виявляє її музичні інтереси: яку пісню полюбив і чи добре співає, чи здатна розрізняти деякі засоби музичної виразності, чи засвоїла той або інший елемент танцю.


^ Зразкова схема обліку музичного розвитку дітей

№п/п	Прізвище ім'я дитини	Оцінка рівня оволодіння навиком
15/XI	25/XI	5/XII
Спів знайомої пісні без супроводу	Розрізнення трьох частинної форми твору	Імпровізація танцю (польки) під незнайому музику
1 2	Петров Андрійко Рогова Таня	X О	О X	З О

Примітка. Умовні позначки О — відмінно, Х — добре, З — задовільно


Облік результатів роботи по показниках перспективного плану за рік проводиться в травні. В обліку важливо підвести підсумки роботи зі всією групою і відзначити індивідуальний розвиток кожної дитини.

Результати перевіряються в трьох напрямках:

1) естетичне відношення дітей до музики і музичної діяльності, тобто музичні інтереси, пам'ять, перші вияви музичного смаку, рівень розвитку музичного слуху, творчі здібності;

2) засвоєння музичного репертуару, впізнавання знайомих творів, виконання знайомих пісень, танців, ігор;

3) оволодіння деякими знаннями і практичними уміннями в сприйнятті музики в співі, танцях, хороводах і грі на дитячих інструментах.

Завдання по перевірці, які включаються в звичайні заняття, можна умовно назвати учбово-контрольними. Дітьми вони сприймаються як повсякденна діяльність, що проходить на заняттях. Старшим дітям можна сказати, що сьогодні вони будуть демонструвати свої успіхи: «Давайте подивимося, чому ми навчилися». Особливо важлива ця установка для дітей підготовчої до школи групи.

----------

Triol (22.03.2021)

----------


## Наташа5374

Керівництво роботою з музичного виховання в ДНЗ

Мета: визначити обов’язки керівника дитячого садку в організації музично-педагогічної роботи, планування і зміст роботи музичного керівника.

План:

1. Обов’язки керівника ДНЗ в організації музично-педагогічної роботи.

2. Обов’язки музичного керівника з музичного виховання дітей.

Музично-естетичне виховання в дошкільних установах здійснюється музичним керівником, який має спеціальну музичну освіту. Проте загальна спрямованість керівництва музичною роботою з дітьми входить в обов'язки завідуючого дитячою установою, відповідального за всю постановку виховного педагогічного процесу. Перш за все, завідуючий стежить за виконанням вимог програми виховання в дитячому садку і відповідністю всієї роботи по музично-естетичному вихованню рекомендаціям методичного кабінету районного і міського відділів освіти.

Для успішної музичної роботи з дітьми необхідно створити оптимальні умови, що полягають у всебічному забезпеченні музично-педагогічного процесу. Це означає: завжди настроєний музичний інструмент, наявність музичних посібників, дитячих музичних інструментів, музичних іграшок для «музичення» дітей поза музичних занять, костюмів і легкого взуття для дітей всіх вікових груп, нотної і методичної літератури, в залі спеціальної шафи або окремої кімнати для зберігання обладнання (м'ячі, прапорці, стрічки, хусточки) і музичних інструментів для занять з оркестром. Все це повинно бути красиво оформлено, дитячі інструменти чисто настроєні, зберігатися в зразковому порядку, зручно розміщені для самостійної діяльності і використовування на музичних заняттях.

Дошкільну установу потрібно забезпечити ^ ТЗН і комплектом аудіо-матеріалів з програмного репертуару дитячого садку. Доцільно відібрати для слухання твори народної, класичної і сучасної музики у вокальному, інструментальному, хоровому і оркестровому виконанні.

----------


## Наташа5374

Обов'язки музичного керівника по здійсненню музичного виховання дітей

Музичний керівник повинен ввести дитину в світ музичних образів, розвинути музичність і художній смак, привернути до захоплюючої і доступної їй музичної діяльності, викликати і виховати любов до музики, розбудити творчі потяги. Зробити все це може лише кваліфікований педагог-музикант, що розуміє всю важливість музично-естетичного виховання для формування особистості дитини.

Відповідальність завдань музично-естетичного виховання дітей вимагає від музичного керівника систематичної праці, підвищення рівня його знань і виконавських можливостей.

Музичний керівник планує свою роботу з дітьми на основі загально педагогічних дидактичних принципів. В систему планування і обліку музичної роботи з дітьми входять перспективний і календарний плани по всіх вікових групах, а також систематична звітність, так званий поточний і підсумковий облік роботи. До складання планів роботи музичний керівник повинен перевірити і визначити музичний розвиток дітей, що знов поступили. Така перевірка проводиться з ними протягом місяця в індивідуальному порядку. Вона повинна показати рівень розвитку у дитини основних музичних здібностей (ступінь розвитку відчуття ладу, музичних слухових уявлень і музично-ритмічного відчуття), що забезпечують дитині правильне сприйняття і відтворення мелодії. Беручи до уваги дані індивідуальної перевірки, складається план музичної роботи для кожної вікової групи і підгрупи.

^ Перспективний план дає можливість відобразити всі види музичної діяльності в системі, а також свята і суспільні події. В календарному плані також ураховуються суспільні події, передбачені в перспективному плані, але план складається на більш короткий термін, прийнятий в даному ДНЗ.

В календарному плані (в груповому журналі вихователя) музичні заняття записуються повністю, в порядку послідовності всіх його складових компонентів. В цьому ж журналі в обов'язковому порядку стисло відображаються результати проведеного заняття, ступінь виконання поставлених завдань, реакція дітей, скрута або успішне оволодіння всіма або окремими дітьми запропонованих їм музичних завдань, вияв творчої ініціативи тощо. В перспективному і календарному планах намічаються розваги з вказівкою їх програми, а також ігри із співом, хороводи, музично-дидактичні ігри. Передбачається (в другій половині дня) і самостійна музична діяльність дітей, «музичення» під керівництвом вихователя.

На закінчення всієї річної роботи за програмою музично-естетичного виховання складається підсумковий звіт з додатком даних аналізу рівня індивідуального музичного розвитку дітей в порівнянні з початком року, творчих виявів дитини. Особлива увага відводиться даним про музично-естетичний розвиток дітей підготовчої групи, що йде в школу.

В обов'язки музичного керівника входять також регулярні заняття з вихователями всіх вікових груп. Успіх спільної роботи педагога-музиканта і вихователів залежить від обопільної зацікавленості їх загальною справою і результатами музичного виховання дітей. Музичний керівник розробляє методику занять з вихователями. У міру оволодіння репертуаром (пісні, ігри, хороводи, музично-дидактичні ігри) вихователь використовує їх в роботі з дітьми своєї групи. Вихователь, щоволодіє хорошим слухом, голосом, рухами, повинен брати участь в святкових програмах і виступах на музичному занятті: виконувати пісню для слухання, показувати зразки рухів.



Музикант-фахівець цікавиться результатами роботи вихователя і поступово підвищує вимоги до виконання музичних творів і методики його роботи з дітьми. З метою підвищення своєї музичної і методичної кваліфікації бере участь у всіх заходах районного методичного кабінету.

----------

Janett (27.11.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

Роль музики в духовному розвитку особистості

Мета: проаналізувати вплив музики на духовний розвиток особистості з античних часів до сьогодення, висвітлити виховний вплив музики завдяки її формі і змісту.

План:

1. Розвиток поглядів на музику

2. Виховний вплив музики

Вчені, педагоги, психологи , музикознавці постійно замислювалися над питанням: як музика впливає на внутрішній світ людини, формує її моральність, підкреслювали роль музики, її особливі якості, які виокремлюють її поміж інших мистецтв.

Антична теорія етосу, вчення Аристотеля про катарсис, подальший розвиток цих ідей у Середньовіччі були першими науковими ідеями, що визначили інтерес до проблеми духовної корисності музики.

У Давній Греції було помічено, що музика змінює настрій людини, перебудовує її внутрішній стан. В античності музика сприймалася як триєдність „мусичних мистецтв”: поезії, танцю, музики, де музиці відводилося одне з головних місць у впливі на духовний світ людини. Оскільки греки вважали, що саме у дитячому віці формуються моральні й громадянські якості майбутнього члена суспільства, то й музичному вихованню надавалося вагомого значення.

Всі теорії, які відіграли роль у розвитку поглядів на музику, так чи інакше варіювали відкриту у далеку давнину закономірність про колосальний духовний вплив музики на людину. Природу цього впливу визначали як „етос” (античність), як почуття (теорія афектів або романтична „естетика почуття”), як волю (гегелівське вчення про духовний зміст або „світова воля” Шопенгауера). Проте єдиним було визнання високої організуючої сили музичного мистецтва, його здатності забезпечувати цілісність внутрішнього світу особистості.

Ідея морального значення музичного мистецтва пронизує історію думки про музику. У першому музичному словнику, який склав нідерландський композитор 15 ст. Тінкторис, мистецтву музики приписують здатність виганяти смуток, пом`ягшувати жорстокі серця, перемагати злу волю, тішити людей, зціляти хворих, робити душі праведними.

У тлумаченні музики естетика завжди змикалася з педагогікою і етикою: незнання музики вважалося не просто недоліком в освіченості, а й було сигналом якоїсь вади у внутрішньому світі людини. Вплив музики розумівся не ізольовано, а у комплексі різноманітних засобів виховання.

Виховний вплив музики ненав’язливий завдяки художній формі, відсутності повчальності. Інформація у мистецтві подібна до життєвих спостережень і переживань, вона наводить людину на роздуми, звертається до власного досвіду людини, її знань і оцінок. Здійснюється художній ефект – переробка інформації і глибоке проникнення у внутрішній світ, в особисте відношення до дійсності, до самого себе.

Зміст музики – почуття, емоції, настрій. Музика – це шлях до пізнання світу людських почуттів. Вона пробуджує добрі почуття, робить людину більш чистою, кращою, оскільки переважно передбачає позитивного героя, піднесені емоції. Музика прагне втілити етико-естетичний ідеал, - у цьому особливість її змісту, її впливу на людину.

Музика виховує не лише почуття форми, а й логічне почуття – здатність її естетичного усвідомлення, завершеності і внутрішнього зв’язку елементів цілого. В музиці нібито закріплюється духовний досвід сучасників. Великі генії музичного мистецтва були здатні уловлювати цю спільність і втілювати у музичній формі важливіші ідеї свого часу.

Ідейне і емоційне розуміння змісту музичного твору дає поштовх нашим роздумам, які залежать від нашого досвіду, від музичного виховання, від культури почуттів.

Мистецтво називають школою почуттів, але у залежності від змісту його творів воно може викликати різноманітні почуття: цінні й ущербні, які ведуть до духовного розвитку або обідняють людину. Дуже важливо, щоб вплив мистецтва починався якомога раніше, у дитинстві. Вихована змалечку здатність глибоко відчувати і розуміти мистецтво, любов до нього зберігаються на все життя, впливають на формування естетичних почуттів і смаків людини. „ Якщо у ранньому дитинстві донести до серця красу музичного твору, якщо у звуках дитина відчує багатогранні відтінки людських почуттів, вона підніметься на такий щабель культури, який не може бути досягнутий ніякими іншими засобами. Відчуття краси музичної мелодії відкриває перед дитиною власну красу – маленька людина усвідомлює власну гідність”, - писав В.О. Сухомлинський.

----------


## Наташа5374

Наочно-виразний показ прийомів виконання як метод навчання

Наочно-виразним показом може бути виконання для дітей як музичного твору в цілому, так і його окремих фрагментів.

Щоб ознайомити дітей з новою піснею, яку вони будуть розучувати, педагог виконує її в цілому. Необхідно привернути увагу дітей до художнього образу музичного твору, дати їм можливість сприйняти його цілісно, викликати емоційний відгук, співпереживання образу, дати приклад емоційного наочно-виразного виконання як еталона на майбутнє виконання дітьми.

Наочно-виразне виконання фрагментів пісні (окремих музичних фраз, речень, періодів, частин) необхідне в цілях показу правильності інтонації, дихання, характеру звучання, емоційної виразності виконання, пов'язаних з художнім образом.

Наочно-виразний показ прийомів виконання застосовується і при деталізації музичних завдань: уточнити мелодію музичної фрази, речення, ритм, показати зміну темпу, точний початок пісні після вступу. Кваліфікований показ педагогом цих деталей викликає у дітей прагнення оволодіти даним умінням, розвиває художній смак, виховує музичність, виробляє навички емоційно-виразного виконання.

Метод наочно-виразного показу прийомів виконання важливий і длямузично-ритмічної діяльності дітей – музичних ігор, танців, хороводів, вправ. Як і в співі, такий показ для сприйняття дітей стоїть на рівні еталона, викликає захоплення і бажання самим відтворити рух також добре.

Дуже важливий показ танцю в цілому, коли він побудований на русі в парах або його можна показати в невеликому колі. Зразок танцю дає дітям можливість побачити його в цілому від початку до кінця. Педагог заздалегідь навчає дітей правильному виконанню окремих елементів – танцювальних рухів, вимагає від дітей точного їх відтворення. Коли діти оволодіють цими рухами (наприклад, змінний крок, галоп, крок польки), їх навчають виконанню всього танцю. Дітям вже неважкий спосіб виконання танцювальних рухів, і вся увага зосереджується на змісті танцю, послідовності фігур, відчутті партнера і всього колективу. Коли діти розучать вправу і добре оволодіють предметами (прапорці, стрічки, квіти і т. п.), необхідно поставити перед ними творчі завдання – придумати варіанти вправи, доповнити рухи, якось змінити їх, танок-імпровізації двох і більш дітей, а також двох підгруп.

Пропонуючи завдання, педагог починає з наочного прикладу – сумісного складання варіанту якої-небудь вправи з дітьми (як би радячись з ними). Такий прийом привчає дитину до усвідомлення можливості зміни вправи, показує спосіб, як це зробити цікаво по-іншому.

Використовуються також зразкові покази-зразки, які надають дитині допомогу в його творчих пошуках ігрового образу.

Зразкові наочні зразки (2–3) служать для відтворення рухів того або іншого ігрового образу, але ні в якому разіне для копіювання їх. Зразкові зразки збагачують уяву дитини (веселий зайчик, незграбний ведмідь, злий вовк і ін.); допомагають дитині зрозуміти, що можна по-різному виконати один і той же ігровий образ відповідно до музики.

Крім показу педагогом зразкового (творчого) або обов'язкового (техніки руху) зразка, бажано звернути увагу дітей на вдалу передачу ігрового образу або на технічно правильне виконання танцювального руху окремою дитиною (або невеликою групою дітей).

Наочно-виразний показ прийомів виконання при навчанні дітей грі на музичних інструментахнеобхідний для вироблення правильних навичок поводження з кожним інструментом: положення інструменту на площині, прийом видобування звуку (молоточком на металлофоне, медіатором на цитрі, спосіб гри на клавіатурі акордеона, видобування звуку на триолі). Крім цього, дітей слід ознайомити з різним характером видобування звуку на металлофоне: різке – стаккато, м'яке – при звичайному виконанні, а також прийом глиссандо.

При ознайомленні дітей з інструментом необхідно спочатку виконати на даному інструменті знайомі ним мелодії – показати характер і тембр звучання. Треба учити грати яку-небудь знайому мелодію народної або дитячої пісні. Після того, як вона освоїться з інструментом, запропонувати комусь з дітей самому підібрати мелодію.

^ Пояснення і бесіда як емоційно-образний прийом ознайомлення з музикою.Бесіда про музику нерозривно пов'язана з культурою слова і не терпить буденної, побутової мови. По своєму характеру слово повинне відповідати стилю і предмету бесіди, пояснення. Мова педагога, звернута до дітей, повинна бути правильною, літературною, змістовною, інтонація виразною, неквапливою.

Слово педагога, що передує слуханню музики, повинне бути зрозуміле, відповідати музичному і мовному досвіду дитини даної вікової групи.

Важливо створити у дітей емоційну настроєність на сприйняття музичного твору, викликати інтерес до його змісту, підготувати до співпереживання музичного образу. Така установка може виражатися в різних формах: передуюча емоційно-образна розповідь програмного музичного твору, сюжету музичної гри або змісту пісні; повідомлення заголовка музичного твору, що спрямовує думку дітей на певний предмет, явище; виразне читання педагогом вірша (передуючого слуханню музики), що емоційно настроює дітей на сприйняття музики; завдання до майбутніх самостійних дій, виконання дітьми вправи, танцю, пісні, ігрової і творчої діяльності. Установка повинна бути достатньо короткою, зрозумілою, виразною, образною, щоб діти могли не тільки ясно уявити, що їм слід виконати, але і емоційно відгукнутися, надихнутися майбутніми діями.

----------

Janett (27.11.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

*Вікові рівні музичного розвитку дітей*

Знання вікових особливостей дітей дає можливість педагогу знаходити більш ефективні способи управління психічними процесами дитини, у тому числі і його музичним розвитком.

^ Здібність до сприйняття музичного твору не завжди знаходиться в прямій залежності від віку.Про початок музичного розвитку і виховання свідчить виникнення певного відношення до музики, поява емоційної і слухової чуйності.

За даними Г.О. Люблінської, у малюків на 10–12-й день життя виникають реакції на звуки. На початку перших місяців життя музичне звучання впливає на дитину імпульсивно, викликаючи реакцію пожвавлення або спокою. Поступово з віком і у міру цілеспрямованого виховання діти починають сприймати музику відповідно емоційно-смисловому змісту, радіючи або сумуючи залежно від характеру музики, і лише пізніше сприймають виразність образу.

^ Раннє дитинство (1 –3 року). У дитини виникає прагнення до музичної діяльності, малюк цікавиться рухом під музику, співом. Все це виступає як передумова до музичної діяльності.

При сприйнятті музики діти проявляють емоційну чуйність: радіють або спокійно слухають музику. Слухові відчуття більш диференційовані: дитина розрізняє високий і низький звук, гучне і тихе звучання, найбільш контрастні тембри дитячих музичних інструментів. Існують індивідуальні відмінності в слуховій чутливості, деякі малюки можуть точно відтворити нескладну і коротку мелодію.

З'являються перші свідомо відтворені співацькі інтонації. І якщо на 2 році життя дитина, підспівуючи дорослому, повторює закінчення музичних фраз, то до кінця 3-го вона може сама відтворити мелодію невеликій попевки (за допомогою вихователя).

^ Дошкільне дитинство (3–7 років). У дітей з'являються музичні інтереси, іноді до якогось з видів музичної діяльності або навіть до окремого музичного твору. В цей час відбувається становлення всіх основних видів музичної діяльності: сприйняття музики, спів, рух, а в старших групах – гра на дитячих музичних інструментах, музична творчість. В дошкільному періоді діти різних віків значно відрізняються по своєму розвитку. У дітей 3–4 років: з'являється бажання займатися музикою і активно діяти. Вони опановують найпростішими навичками співу і до чотирьох років можуть заспівати маленьку пісню самостійно або за допомогою дорослого. Уміння виконувати нескладні рухи під музику дає дитині можливість більш самостійно рухатися в музичних іграх, танцях.

^ Діти 4–5 років проявляють вже більшу самостійність і активну допитливість. Дитина цього віку спостережлива, вона вже здатна визначити, яка виконується музика: весела, радісна, спокійна; звуки високі, низькі, гучні, тихі; на якому інструменті грають (рояль, скрипка, баян). Їй зрозумілі вимоги, як треба заспівати пісню, як рухатися в танці.

^ Голосовий апарат дитини зміцнюється, тому голос придбаває деяку дзвінкість, рухливість. Налагоджується вокально-слухова координація.
Значно зміцнюється руховий апарат. Діти здатні запам'ятати послідовність рухів, прислухаючись до музики. В цьому віці більш виразно виявляються інтереси до різних видів музичної діяльності.

^ Діти 5–6 років: сприйняття має більш цілеспрямований характер: виразніше виявляються інтереси, здатність навіть мотивувати свої музичні переваги, свою оцінку творів. В цьому віці діти не тільки віддають перевагу тому або іншому виду музичної діяльності, але і вибірково відносяться до різних її сторін. Наприклад, вони більше люблять танцювати, чим водити хороводи, у них з'являються улюблені пісні, ігри, хороводи, танці. На основі досвіду слухання музики діти здатні до деяких узагальнень нескладних музичних явищ.

Значно зміцнюються голосові зв'язки дитини, налагоджується вокально-слухова координація, диференціюються слухові відчуття. Більшість дітей здатні розрізнити високий і низький звук в інтервалах квінти, кварти, терції. У деяких дітей 5 років голос придбаває дзвінке, високе звучання, з'являється більш певний тембр.

Діти 5–6 років проявляють в русі спритність, швидкість, уміння рухатися в просторі, орієнтуватися в колективі. Вони більше звертають увагу на звучання музики, краще погоджують рухи з її характером, формою, динамікою. Краще засвоюють всі види музичної діяльності: слухання музики, спів, ритмічні рухи. Поступово опановують навичками гри на інструментах. Засвоюють найпростіші відомості по музичній грамоті.

^ Діти 6–7 років. Розвиваються розумові здібності, збагачується музичне мислення. Діти здатні відзначити не тільки загальний характер музики, але і її настрій (весела, сумна, ласкава і т. д.). Вони вже відносять твори до певного жанру: бадьоро, чітко, грізно, радісно (про марш); ласкаво, тихо, трохи сумно (про колискову).

Яскраво виступають індивідуальні особливості. Якщо одні діти дають лише короткі відповіді (типу «голосно-тихо», «весело-сумно»), то інші відчувають, розуміють більш істотні ознаки музичного мистецтва: музика може виражати різноманітні відчуття, переживання людини. Отже, індивідуальні вияви часто «обганяють» вікові можливості.

Виразно виявляються відмінності в рівні музичного розвитку тих дітей, які засвоювали програму музичного виховання в дитячому садку, і тих, хто не мав такої підготовки.
^ Голосовий апарат у дитини 6–7 років зміцнюється, проте співацьке звукоутворення відбувається за рахунок натягнення країв зв'язок, тому охорона співацького голосу повинна бути найбільш активною. Треба стежити, щоб діти співали без напруги, неголосно, а діапазон повинен поступово розширятися (ре1– до2). В голосах виявляється співучість, дзвінкість, хоча зберігається специфічно дитяче, дещо відкрите звучання.

Виконання пісень, танців, ігор часом стає достатньо виразним і свідчить про спроби передати своє відношення до музики.

Діти опановують найпростішими прийомами гри на ударних (барабан, бубна, трикутники і ін.), струнних (цитра), духових (триола, Мелодія); вони запам'ятовують їх устрій, по тембру розрізняють звучання.

----------

Janett (27.11.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

*Види музичної діяльності дошкільників*

Мета:Сформувати поняття - музична діяльність, дитяча музична діяльність, показати її особливості. Охарактеризувати види музичної діяльності дошкільників: сприймання музики, дитяче виконавство (спів, ритміка, гра на дитячих інструментах), дитяча музична творчість і ознайомлення з елементарними знаннями про музику.

*План:*

1. Загальна характеристика музичної діяльності професіоналів.
2. Провідний вид дитячої музичної діяльності - слухання-сприйняття

3. Дитяче виконавство як вид музичної діяльності: а) спів; б) ритміка; в) гра на дитячих музичних інструментах.

3. Вивчення елементарних повідомлень про музику.

4. Дитяча музична творчість

Діяльність музикантів-професіоналів складається з творчості(композитори), виконання(співаки, інструменталісти),сприйняття(слухачі), вивчення теорії і історії питання(музикознавці),передачі власного досвіду(педагоги). Музична діяльність у музикантів-професіоналів — це, перш за все творчість композиторів або народу (фольклор).

Виконавська діяльність — зв'язуюча ланка між творцем і слухачем. Один і той же твір розуміється і трактується кожним виконавцем у властивій йому індивідуальній манері. Але важливо при цьому зберегти і донести до слухача основну ідею і думку автора.
^ Сприйняття музики при її слуханні— найпоширеніший вид музичної діяльності, доступний кожному.

Теоретики-музикознавці вивчають історію музичного мистецтва різних століть і країн, створюють теорії, що пояснюють особливості музики, встановлюють критерії оцінки творів, виконавського стилю.

Педагоги-музиканти повинні мати певний рівень слухацької і виконавської культури, бути добре підготовленими в галузі музикознавства, мати художній смак; знати психофізіологічні та вікові можливості дошкільників в галузі музичного сприйняття, особливості їх голосового апарату; уміло передати певну частину свого досвіду дитині.

^ Види дитячої музичної діяльності: слухання-сприйняття, дитяче виконавство(спів, ритміка, гра на музичних інструментах),дитяча музична творчість, освітньо-музична діяльність(вивчення елементарних повідомлень про музику).

^ Провідним видом в дитячій музичній діяльності є слухання-сприйняття. Для того, щоб розучити пісню, її треба спочатку почути, а вивчивши, прислухатися, чи виразно вона заспівана, як звучить. Рухаючись під музику, треба слухати її постійно, стежити за розвитком, передаючи настрій і характер твору. Слухаючи музику, діти знайомляться з музичними творами різноманітних жанрів, яскравими засобами виразності, її спонукають до співпереживання, до роздуму про почуте. Для розвитку умінь слухати і сприймати музику важливу роль відіграє музично-сенсорне виховання дитини - розвиток сприйняття звуків різного забарвлення і висоти в їх найпростіших поєднаннях. В дошкільному дитинстві сенсорні здібності розвиваються в процесі проведення різних музичних дидактичних ігор.

^ Слухання (сприйняття) музикискладається з наступних дій:

- слухання творів, спеціально створених для даного виду діяльності;

- слухання в процесі розучування пісень, хороводів, танців, п'єс для дитячого оркестру;

- слухання з метою визначення властивостей звуку в дидактичних іграх.

В основі розвитку музичного сприйняття лежить виразне виконання твору, уміле використовування слова і наочних засобів, що допомагають розкрити його зміст.

Методи розвитку сприймання. З дітьми ^ 6 років можна проводити розгорнені бесіди: їх увага привертається до розвитку музичного образу, пояснюється призначення окремих виразних музичних засобів. Бесіда може супроводжуватися програванням окремих музичних фраз. Таким чином, музика сприймається дітьми в її формі, що розвивається, вона як би оповідає про щось. Необхідно дуже обережно указувати на зв'язок музики з тими явищами життя, які відображені в ній. Зміст музики добре сприймається дітьми, якщо використовується художня література — коротка образна розповідь, казка, вірш.

Отже, при слуханні музики використовуються різні види наочності: слухова - літературний твір (вірші, цитата з тексту пісні або розповіді, загадки, прислів'я) або про фрагменти з музичного твору, ТЗН.

Зорова наочність: книжкові ілюстрації, естампи, альбоми репродукцій.
Методичне обладнання - картки із зображенням танцюючих і маршируючих дітей, фланелеграф. Слухаючи твір, діти повинні не тільки розуміти зміст музики, але і виділяти окремі її виразні засоби (висотні, ритмічні, темброві і динамічні властивості звуку).

^ Послідовність у формуванні сприйняття - етапи: цілісне сприйняття - усвідомлення загального характеру твору (при першому ознайомленні); диференційоване сприйняття - уточнення уявлення, розрізнення окремих епізодів в творі (при повторному прослуховуванні), усвідомлення виразної ролі окремих засобів у зв'язку з розвитком музичного образу; повторне цілісне сприйняття (при завершенні роботи над твором, в кінці ряду занять).

^ Дитяче виконавство - практично здійснюється у процесіспіву, ритміки, грі на муз. інструментах. Пісня - цінний засіб етично-естетичного виховання завдяки єдності музичного і літературного тексту. В процесі навчання співу можна познайомити старших дошкільників з елементарними відомостями нотної грамоти.Спів як вид музичної діяльності складається із співацьких і слухових вправ, виспівувань, різних завдань на розрізнення звуковисотних і ритмічних співвідношень, поетапного розучування пісні, спрямованого на її послідовне засвоєння, на розвиток співацького голосу і слуху, пісенної творчості, що виникає за ініціативою дітей і дорослих.

Співацькі можливості дошкільників невеликі. Починаючи з підспівування, вони виражають свої почуття, поступово опановують навичками співу, неголосно, правильно інтонуючи. Дітей учать правильному звукоутворенню і диханню, виразній ясній вимові слів — формують вокальні навички. Учать стрункості (лад) і злитості звучання за часом, силою, характером (ансамбль) - це хорові навички, які необхідні для колективного виконання.

^ Форми навчання співу на музичних заняттях.Дітям 4 - 7 років перед розучуванням пісні дають тренувальні вправи, які активізують слухову увагу. Розучування і виконання пісні. Основна задача — зацікавити дітей, прищепити їм любов до співу. Методичні прийоми. В роботі над звукоутворенням важливо показати дітям, як добитися правильного звучання. Щоб досягти співучості, треба добре «проспівувати» голосні а, о, у, э, и (для цього - різноманітні співацькі вправи).

Прийоми розвитку дикції, тобто правильної, ясної вимови, багато в чому диктуються літературним текстом. Кожна дитина повинна розуміти його значення. Складні для вимови слова - роз'яснити і повторити кілька разів.

Прийоми розвитку чистоти інтонації спрямовані на формування музично-слухових навичок, і, перш за все, слухового самоконтролю. Дитині пропонується вслухатися в мелодію, виконану дорослим, наслідувати цим еталонам і контролювати слухом свій спів.

Педагог повинен навчити співати злагоджено по темпу, ритму, тембру і силі звучання в процесі колективного співу, дотримуючи чистоту інтонації. Важливо постійно привертати увагу дітей до того, що музичні відтінки виражають настрій і зміст пісні. Навчання навичкам співу не самоціль, а засіб, сприяючий виразному і в той же час свідомому виконанню.

По ходу розучування пісень діти одержують найпростіші відомості про музику. Розказуючи про зміст, характер пісні, даючи вказівки, як треба виконувати її, дітей знайомлять з деякими термінами, що визначають характер мелодії (співучий, уривчасто), темп виконання (поволі, жваво), динаміку (голосніше, тихіше).



^ Етапи розучування пісні. 1 етап - виразне виконання пісні і образне пояснення педагога - пісня повинна зацікавити дітей, захопити їх і викликати бажання її заспівати. 2 етап - засвоєння співацьких навичок, розвиток голосу і слуху - включає ряд занять: на одному з них окремо наспівуються важкі мелодійні ходи; на іншому пошепки вимовляється лише текст, ритмізований відповідно до мелодії; на третьому по черзі опитуються діти, виконуючі окремі фрази; на четвертому пісня співається без супроводу і т.д. 3 етап- виразне виконання. Основне в педагогічному керівництві — створення сприятливої обстановки, спонукаючої до безпосередності, розкутості дітей при співі.

^ Ритміка. Ідею використовування руху як засобу формування музичності дітей висунув швейцарський учений і композитор Е.-Ж. Далькроз. Рухаючись під музику, діти вчаться повніше сприймати її і тим самим одержувати сильні враження від художніх творів. При цьому розвивається їх уява, поступово формується смак. Система музично-ритмічного виховання розроблена також Н.Г. Александровою, М.А. Румер, Е.В. Коноровою, В.А. Грінер, Н.А. Ветлугиною, А.В. Кенеман та ін.

Основне завдання ритміки - формування у дітей сприйняття музичних образів в їх розвитку і здатності виражати їх відповідно до музики.

Музично-ритмічна діяльність умовно ділиться на дві групи: сприйняття музики і відтворення її виразних особливостей в русі. Перша група дій пов'язана з цілісним сприйняттям музики, яке поступово диференціюється: дитина починає виділяти окремі, найбільш яскраві засоби - регістри, динаміку, темпи, метричну пульсацію, акценти, ритмічні фігурації і намагається зрозуміти структуру твору — мотив, фразу, речення. Друга група дій спрямована на освоєння рухових навичок в процесі музичних ігор, хороводів, танців. При цьому використовуються різні рухи з фізкультурних вправ (ходьба, біг, підскоки), драматизації (інсценування ігрових образів), танцю (доступні елементи народного танцю і балету). Загальне завдання — добитися злитності характеру руху і музики.

Музичні ігри — провідна форма організації ритмічних рухів. Вони відповідають запитам дітей дошкільного віку. В основі гри частіше всього програмна музика, яка підказує хід дії сюжетної гри, музичну характеристику персонажів. Хороводи частіше всього проходять під народні пісні. Текст пісень підказує зміст і послідовність рухів, діти самостійно його інсценують відповідно до розвитку сюжету, виконуючи окремі ролі. Танці звичайно побудовані на зафіксованих рухах в певній послідовності і побудові (пари, круг) - складаються із знайомих елементів рухів, які частіше всього повторюються на приспів (що відповідає характеру, структурі музичних п'єс).

^ Методи і прийоми навчання співу і ритміці до певної міри схожі між собою: наочно-слуховий (художнє виконання педагогом музики), наочно-зоровий (показ ігор, танців або окремих елементів руху) і словесний (образна розповідь про нову гру, танці, пояснення по ходу виконання рухів, нагадування про їх прийоми); метод вправи, багатократного повторення.

Методика роботи по ритміці також передбачає поетапне розучування репертуару (пісень, ігор, танців). Окрім цього, ураховуються вікові особливості і індивідуальний розвиток дитини.

^ Гра на дитячих музичних інструментах. Перш за все дітей знайомлять з різними інструментами, називають їх, виконують яку-небудь мелодію, звертаючи увагу на темброве забарвлення кожного (дзвінку у металофонів, ніжну у трикутників, звучну у акордеонів), пояснюють розташування високих і низьких звуків, показують прийоми гри.

Діти прислухаються до відтворених звуків, контролюючи себе слухом, зором, рухами рук. В методиці розробленій Ільзою Пуш (Німеччина), всі інструменти діляться на ритмічні і мелодійні, вони супроводжують вільні ігри дітей. Дитина сама вибирає той або інший інструмент, намагається зіграти знайому мелодію, знаходить свої прийоми виконання.

^ Музичний репертуар підбирається так, щоб діти спочатку грали на одній пластинці або клавіші, виконується лише ритмічний малюнок п'єси. Потім з дітьми розучують найпростіші мелодії, що складаються з 2—3 довколишніх звуків.

^ Дії граючого можуть бути відтворюючими і творчими. В першому випадку мелодійний малюнок, ритм, пісенька відтворюються точно, в другому — по слуху, діти починають мелодію з різних звуків, імпровізують власні мелодії. Музичення проходить по-різному: індивідуально, в невеликому ансамблі або оркестрі.

Дитяча музична творчість.

Чим характеризується дитяча музична творчість? В співі це імпровізація найпростіших мотивів, що часто виникають мимовільно, за власною ініціативою. Це виявляється дуже рано, що дозволяє запропонувати дитині творчі завдання: придумати свою мелодію на заданий текст; відтворити нескладний мотив без слів, ураховуючи жанровий характер (марш, вальс); передати сумний або веселий настрій.

Формування пісенної творчості відбувається поетапно:

^ 1) спроби наслідувати звукам, які діти не раз чули; 2) музичні питання і відповіді; 3) підведення дітей до імпровізації на заданий текст (весна, осінь); 4)запропонувати скласти п'єси не тільки на заданий текст, але і заспівати їх в певному жанрі: марш — танець — колискова пісня.

При передачі образних рухів в хороводі або в грі нерідко самі діти придумують рухи, а дорослий їх потім тільки уточнює і оцінює.

В музичній грі дія персонажів підказана програмною п'єсою. Інсценування пісень також пов'язано із змістом. Можливі стереотипні рухи. Творчими їх можна назвати лише якщо дитина придумала оригінальний рух, передав характерні звички персонажа відповідно до музики і літературного тексту.

^ Танцювальна творчість виявляється в умінні дітей комбінувати знайомі елементи танцю, створювати власні рухи, придумати простий танець типу польки.

Прийоми активізації ігрової творчості дітей. Дітям пропонують виконати вправи з уявними предметами і виконують відповідну програмну музику. Проводяться ігри, вправи «Вгадай, що ми показуємо». (педагог виконує потрібну музику). Формувати музично-ігрову творчість можна шляхом творчих завдань з поступовим їх ускладненням. Нарешті, дітям пропонують самостійно створити гру, продумати послідовність епізодів і дії персонажів.

----------

Janett (27.11.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

*Музичне виховання за кордоном*

Мета:висвітлити зарубіжний досвід музичного виховання дітей, зокрема, діяльність австрійського композитора Карла Орфа, його твір „Musikschulwerk”, оркестр дитячих музичних інструментів; охарактеризувати систему музичного виховання Золтана Кодая і Бели Бартока (Угорщина); досвід масового музичного виховання у Болгарії.

План:

1. Масове музичне виховання в Болгарії

2. Система музичного виховання в Угорщині

3. Діяльність композитора Карла Орфа (Австрія)

Найбільш характерні риси музичного виховання за кордоном: мета - сприяти всебічному формуванню особистості; музичне виховання повинне бути загальним; музичне виховання нерозривно пов'язано з життям країни; музика повинна «будити художників» в народних масах, що творчо сприймають і виконують музику.

Болгарія.Мета музичного виховання: засобами музики вирішувати загальні завдання виховання. Через формування навичок сприйняття і виконання музики, умінь «розбиратися» в ній формувати художні смаки, розвивати естетичні відчуття і потреби, розширювати загальну і музичну культуру.

Основний вид діяльності на заняттях - спів. Перехід від співу по слуху до співу по нотах відбувався на підставі застосування так званій «столбици» («драбинки») - методу, розробленому Борисом Трічковим. Перевага «столбици» в її наочності, в наданні можливості співати в зручній теситурі. «Столбица» знайомить з елементами музичної грамоти (побудова мажорної гамми).

Здійснюються такі форми діяльності, як імпровізація на музичних інструментах: ударні інструменти — болгарські (національні) і саморобні, створювані дітьми; металофони, національні духові (сопілки, дудки), деякі з них з хроматичним звучанням; фуруї (угорський народний інструмент); мелодика - невеликий інструмент типу акордеона. Оволодіння цими інструментами не вимагає великих зусиль, але це є ефективним шляхом залучення дітей до активної музичної діяльності.

Введення інструментів не знижує ролі хорового співу в музичному вихованні, але створює умови для більш швидкого розвитку музичного слуху, допомагає оволодінню музичною грамотою, а завдяки об'єднанню в ансамблі, оркестри — більш швидкому розвитку гармонійного і поліфонічного слуху.

Позитивну роль в постановці музичного виховання в країні відіграють підручники, методичне керівництво для вчителів, в яких розкриті найбільш важливі методичні питання, розроблені окремі теми.

Велика увага в Болгарії надається музичному вихованню через організацію хорової самодіяльності. Дитячий хор «Бадьора смена» (Бончо Миколайович Бончев). Функціонує багато інших дитячих хорів, організовуються самодіяльні дитячо-юнацькі хорові школи (по типу нашої дитячої хорової студії), що піднімають рівень не тільки хорової, але й загальномузичної культури.

Угорщина.Бела Барток і 3олтан Кодай зробили неоцінимий внесок у збереження угорської народної музики, в розвиток на її основі сучасної угорської музики. Головний шлях і зміст музичного виховання дітей Кодай бачив у навчанні «рідній мові», у введенні їх в «царство угорської народної пісні». Народна музика в тому або іншому вигляді входить у всі ланки музичної освіти: від дитячих садків до консерваторії. На принципах, розроблених 3. Кодаєм, побудована вся система музичного виховання в Угорщині. З раннього дитинства по цій системі учать своїх вихованців виховательки дитячих садків, що навчалися по ній в середніх і вищих учбових закладах, по ній ведеться робота у всіх класах школи, її вивчають в професійних учбових закладах. Така організація навчання виключає які б те ні було розриви і суперечності між окремими ланками учбово-виховного процесу. Звідси високий рівень засвоєння школярами програмного матеріалу, головним чином, в області співу і нотної грамоти, на яких, в основному, і будується вся робота. Звідси ж і головний недолік — певна обмеженість музичного виховання, слабка увага до формування спеціальних навичок сприйняття музики, незначне використовування музики інших країн і народів (як класичній, так і сучасній).

Величезна кількість різних невеликих брошур, призначених для учнів, складається із вправ, різного виду завдань (по оволодінню ступенями ладу, метроритмом). Деяка однобічність виражається в недостатній увазі до емоційної зацікавленості дітей. Крім того, такий зміст роботи вимагає великого учбового часу.

Щоденні мелодійні і ритмічні вправи (розроблені З. Кодаєм) впливають на центральну нервову систему і особливо на нервові центри кори головного мозку. Внаслідок цього більш високий рівень розвитку дітей виявляється не тільки в області музичних навичок, але взагалі вони володіють кращою здатністю реагувати. Їх повсякденна діяльність більш координована і відрізняється більшою швидкістю».

Унаслідок збудження музикою різних емоцій створюються певні настрої, а під впливом емоцій формується волі, розвивається сприйняття, увага, спостережливість, пам'ять, уява, мислення, тобто найважливіші якості особистості.

Музично-слуховий розвиток дітей в Угорщині проводиться за системою відносної сольмізації, в якій застосовуються умовні складові позначення і ручні знаки.

Німеччина.Популярна діяльність австрійського композитора Карла Орфа і створеного їм інституту в Зальцбурге. Головна мета – розвиток творчого потенціалу особистості. Музичне виховання здійснюється в системі К. Орфа в процесі так званого елементарного музичення. Суть цієї діяльності в синтезі музики з мовою, з її ритмічною і мелодійною стороною. Музика зв'язується також з рухом, пантомімою, театралізованою грою.

Керуючись теорією Е.-Ж. Далькроза, К. Орф розробив синтетичні форми музичення, поєднання співу і рухів, ритмизованного читання віршів і гри на інструментах. Він склав певну класифікацію музичних інструментів, включаючи навіть ксилофони і металофони, що лунають в різних регістрах (сопрано, альт, бас). З ударних рекомендує тамбурини, тарілки, трикутники, кастаньєти. Діти зображають «грім», «дощ», «спів птахів», «дзюрчання струмка», імпровізують, виконують на слух, по партитурі легкі п'єски, супроводжуючі спів або рух. Склав збірку, в якій широко використовуються народні пісні («Шульверк»).

Проте, у системі К. Орфа не одержує належного розвитку активне сприйняття музики, не розкривається зміст виховної роботи, її послідовність при введенні дітей в світ музики. Недостатньо простежується і динаміка формування співацьких навичок відповідно до основ співацької культури.

*Структура музикальності дитини*

Мета:охарактеризувати поняття музикальність, підходи до визначення поняття музикальність. Навести класифікацію музичних здібностей, визначити структуру музикальності. Дати характеристику музичних здібностей за Б.М. Тепловим. Охарактеризувати вікові рівні музичного розвитку дітей.

План:

1. Поняття музикальність

2. Вікові рівні музичного розвитку дітей

В процесі музичної діяльності дитина придбаває музичний досвід. Музичність – це комплекс, який містить способи засвоєння досвіду, а також здібності, виступаючі як результат засвоєння дітьми узагальнених способів музичної діяльності. Питання про музичність набуває особливе значення в дошкільному вихованні: якщо відразу віднести дитину до «музикальних» або «немузикальних», деякі діти майже не залучаються до музики, до світу прекрасного. Упускається можливість виховання естетичного відношення до оточуючого.

Музичність – складне поняття, що характеризується різним поєднанням окремих здібностей. Академік ^ Б.В. Асафьєв відзначав у одних хорошу музичну пам'ять, у інших – чуйність до музики, у третіх – наявність абсолютного слуху, у четвертих – нерозвинений слух, що поєднується деколи з глибоким і серйозним інтересом до музики.

----------

Janett (27.11.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

*Гра на дитячих музичних інструментах як один із методів розвитку музичної творчості дітей
*



У сучасних умовах, коли зростають завдання естетичного виховання дітей дитячим музичним інструментам відводиться особлива роль. Вони викликають у дітей великий інтерес. Пригадаємо, що композитор К. Орф розробив цілу систему навчання дітей грі на «дитячих інструментах», створивши спеціальні ксилофони і блок-флейти, різні ударні інструменти, на яких можна грати без спеціального навчання. При цьому діти самі складають різні мелодії, придумують музичні рухи, розвиваючи свої творчі можливості.

Є багато можливостей використання таких інструментів. Це і індивідуальні заняття музикою у вільні години, і колективне виконання в дитячому оркестрі. Педагог прагне насамперед за допомогою інструментів залучити школярів до самостійних занять музикою. Вони вчаться грати знайомі поспівши, імпровізувати нескладні ритми та інтонації, підбирати знайомі мелодії. Але гра на музичних інструментах буде ефективною лише в тому випадку, коли вони вводяться в процес нявчання систематично і розуміються вчителем, як активно-пізнавальна практика. Мета введення інструментів - допомогти дітям в цікавій і доступній їм діяльності творчо збагатити свій музичний досвід, елементи якого вони здобувають на всіх етапах уроках музики.

Так поступово засвоюючи характерні ладові інтонації, учні повинні не тільки їх чути, чисто інтонувати, вокальне імпровізувати на ступенях, які утворюють цю інтонацію, але і музикувати на цих ступенях: створювати „поклики птахів", „крапання дощу" і т. д. При виконанні завдань такого типу учні можуть встановити зв'язок між художнім образом і засобом його втілення.

Користуватися інструментами потрібно обережно, тримати їх вільно, інакше вони будуть мати неприємний, різкий звук. Щоб інструменти мали м'який, красивий звук, потрібно знати як його видобувати. Вчитель знайомить дітей із тембром інструментів. Початкові уявлення про навики гри на них, особливості звучання інструментів закріплюються на першому занятті. Для цього обираються ігри „Луна", „Вгадай". Дітей попереджують про те, що вони часто будуть грати, але брати інструменти можна лише з дозволу.

Спочатку діти створюють ритмічні оркестри і супроводжують твори, які слухаються чи співаються. Вибір пісні обґрунтовується самими дітьми. Па початковому етапі художньо-творчого виховання особливо важливо використовувати один і той же музично-пізнавальний матеріал для формування у школярів елементарних вокально-технічних і виконавських уявлень, ладового, ритмічного чуття і чуття музичної форми, початкових навиків гри на дитячих музичних інструментах, понять про принципи створення шумового чи мелодичного вступу до пісні, чи п'єси, простого акомпанементу . про вибір інструменту. Тому одні і ті ж вокально-інструментальні мініатюри використовуються і як вправи для розспівування, і як інструментальні вправи, і як матеріал для засвоєння ритмічного рисунку, і як зразок для самостійної творчості.

Перші п'єси обмежені за діапазоном, ясні і прості за інтонацією. Вони будуються на чергуванні і повторах У - ІП, V - VI ступенів. Далі об'єднуються V -VI, V - ТІI, 1 - ГІГ; V - ПІ, Г - ІГГ; 1-11,1-111, V - VIII, V - І; VIII - V, VI -У,УШ - VII, УГП - V. Примінення інструментів допомагає формуванню ладових уявлень. Щоб активізувати і спрямувати увагу дітей на запам'ятовування інтонацій, побудованих на головних ступенях звукоряду, використовують тільки певні пластини металофонів, ксилофонів. Рухи рух при зміні звуків мелодії, яку діти слухають, співають і грають, створюють наочну картину зміни висоти звуку, формують звуковисотні поняття, відчуття ладу.

На початку музикування діти виконують інструментальні партії, які дублюють ритм мелодій дитячих пісень і поспівок. Згодом використовується супровід, побудований на їхньому пульсі. Далі вводяться прості остинатні фігури. Останній вид супроводу має зображальні функції („цокання годинника", „крапання дощу" і т.д.). При слуханні музично-ритмічної партитури активізуються спостереження учнів за розвитком характеру музики. Поступово можна вводити творчі завдання.

Інструментальне музикування це творчий процес сприйняття музики через гру на доступних музичних інструментах. Воно якнайтісніше пов'язане із слуханням музики,/ вокально-хоровим виконанням і імпровізацією. Завдання вчителя на цьому етапі: Допомогти учневі, настроїти його на сприймання музики і творче музикування; допомогти вибрати музичний інструмент, який буде відповідати стилю і музичному образу; допомогти знайти прийом виконання

Отже, організовуючи різноманітне заняття дітей, привчаючи їх самостійно користуватися музичними іграшками й інструментами, направляючи увагу на ритмічні й темброві особливості музичного твору, викладач створює сприятливі умови для освоєння дітьми музичної грамоти. Накопичення досвіду слухових відчуттів, постійно виникаючі задачі диференціювання різних властивостей звуків, необхідність діяти в змінних ситуаціях з різноманітними інструментами — все це створює атмосферу, яка сприяє музичному розвитку дітей.

Серед різних форм музичного навчання в загальноосвітніх школах нам хочеться зупинитися на заняттях ритмічного оркестру в початкових класах. Оркестр складається в основному з наступних музичних інструментів: трикутників, кастаньєт, брязкалець, музичних тріскачок, ударників, ксилофонів. В процесі занять діти періодично змінюють інструменти. Заняття в ритмічному оркестрі тісно повязані із співом, музичними рухами і слуханням. Причому слухають діти такі інструментальні твори і пісні, які за своїм характером і змістом є складнішими, ніж ті, які вони співають. В результаті систематичного прослуховування діти повинні уміти визначати характер творів (веселий, сумний), розуміти — марш це або танець, відгадувати їх темп (повільний, швидкий, помірний), силу звучання (голосно, тихо), відрізняти музичні твори за характером . Музичний матеріал, що прослуховується, повинен супроводжуватися коментарем педагога, що полегшує сприйняття дітьми художнього змісту музики. Під час гри в оркестрі діти ритмічно простежують мелодійну лінію, емоційно реагують на її характер, граючи то голосно, то тихо, відповідно до характеру твору.

Таким чином, заняття в оркестрі є ефективною формою навчання музиці, оскільки дитина, беручи активну участь в оркестрі, розвиває свої музичні здібності (ритмічний, музичний слух), а також відчуття колективізму. Окрім того, слід звернути увагу ще на один дуже важливий факт:

в процесі гри дітей в ритмічному оркестрі разом з іншими потребами суб'єкт має також потребу власної активності, тобто потреба приведення в дію тих сил, які з тих або інших причин залишилися у нього невикористаними. Створення відповідних умов, ситуацій сприяє активізації здібностей дитини.

----------


## Наташа5374

*Музично-ритмічні рухи як один із засобів творчого розвитку дітей*

Великого поширення на початку XX ст. в багатьох країнах набула система ритмічного виховання, заснована швейцарським музикантом педагогом

Е. Жаком- Далькрозом. Цей метод зводиться до того, щоб використовуючи тренувальні вправи, розвивати в дітей музичний слух, пам'ять, уяву, ритмічність, пластичну виразність рухів. Розвиток музичних здібностей здійснюється в процесі удосконалення слуху та вміння узгоджувати свої рухи з музикою. Треба якнайраніше починати розвивати це вміння в доступній і цікавій для дітей формі: ритмічних вправ, музичних ігор, танців, хороводів.

У нашій педагогіці система музично-ритмічного виховання розроблена Н.Г.Александровою, М.О. Румер, О.В. Коноровою, В.А.Грінер, Н.О.Ветлугіною та іншими. Різні музичні твори викликають у дітей емоційні переживання, породжують певні настрої, під впливом яких і рухи набувають відповідного характеру Наприклад, урочисте звучання маршу викличе підтягнуту поставу, точні підкреслені рухи рук і ніг. Спокійний, плавний характер танцю дає змогу зробити рухи неквапливими, м'якшими, округлішими.

Зв'язок між музикою і рухами не обмежується лише узгодженістю їхнього спільного характеру. Розвиток музичного образу, порівнювання контрастних і схожих побудов, ладова забарвленість, особливості ритмічного рисунка, динамічних відтінків, темпу - все це може відбиватися і в рухах. Художній образ, розвиваючись в часі, змінюється, а відповідно змінюються і рухи, чергується їх послідовність. Рухи допомагають повніше сприймати музичний твір, а він в свою чергу надає рухові особливої виразності. В цій взаємодії музика відіграє провідну роль, а рухи стають своєрідним засобом вираження художніх образів.

Жест, рух, пластика мають особливу властивість узагальнювати емоційний стан дитини. Вони змушують дітей переживати виражене в музиці. Пластичне інтонування - це будь-який рух людського тіла, який викликаний музикою і який відображає її образ. Рухи можуть бути різні - від гнучкого руху рукою до імітації гри на музичних інструментах ( „Веселий музикант" А. Філіпенка), від погойдування корпусом до радісного танцю, від легкого кроку до хороводу. Рухи бувають зафіксованими, складеними із знайомих елементів, але в окремих випадках образ відтворюється по-новому. Отже в процесі музично-ритмічних рухів розвивається і творча уява.

Діти частіше чекають показу готового варіанту пластичного вираження, ніж самі його придумують. На початковому етапі потрібно допомагати учням, підказувати їм рухи. Надалі діти самі здатні з відомих танцювальних елементів вибрати ті, які потрібні наприклад для „Козачка", пісні „Ой заграйте, дударики" А. Філіпенка. Вони використовують знайомі рухи, комбінують їх по-новому, придумують свій танок. Обов'язково слід використовувати пластичне інтонування, щоб показати, як розвивається мелодія ( плавний рух вгору, вниз). її хвилеподібність ( рухи двома руками, як хвилька) та інші. Характер мелодії можна показати кулачками рук (марш), плавним диригуванням рукою (наспівана мелодія), танцювальними рухами кистей рук (танець). Можна передати ритмічний мотив придуманих слів оплесками, клацанням пальців чи язика. При більшій динаміці використаємо більший розмах, при тихішій менший. При позначенні високого регістру руки піднімуться вище, низькому — опустяться вниз.

Можна також вибрати з казки, яка слухається на уроці („Лисичка, котик і півник" К. Стеценка, „Коза-дереза", М.Лисенка, „Петрик і вовк" С.Прокоф'єва), дійову особу і створити її образ рухами, жестами, мімікою. Перед цим запропонувати дітям ситуацію: „Ми на репетиції в театрі. Хто з дійових осіб вийшов на сцену?" Один учень показує в рухах героя, інші відгадують. Інший варіант: придумати образ, передати його рухами (вітер, зайчик та інші). Ще краще, коли один учень придумує образ і рухи, інший озвучує це на дитячому музичному інструменті. Виконання музики рухом дає можливість вчителю побачити, як чує музику кожен учень. Таке виконання допомагає і розкріпаченню дітей. Пластичне інтонування дозволить більш емоційно відчути атмосферу твору і передати її в русі. Дитина, створюючи той чи інший образ, повинна показати, як вона розуміє зміст пісні та характер музичного твору. Музичний матеріал дає дитині можливість рухами передати характер музичних творів. Динамічні і темпові зміни сприяють різноманітності рухів дітей. Між музикою і рухами встановлюється певний контакт, що вносить свідомість і цілеспрямованість в дитячі ігри. Діти-виконавці прагнуть рухом передати музичний характер, що допомагає розвитку їх здібностей розуміння музичного змісту і творчих сил.

Для розвитку танцювальних імпровізацій добре використовувати різні народні танці, які слухаються під час уроків, пісні танцювального характеру. Діти з захопленням змагаються в знаходженні нових сполучень знайомих танцювальних рухів. Систематична праця в цьому напрямку розвиває уяву дітей , вчить свідомому ставленню до музики, до емоційного осмислення рухів.

----------

Janett (27.11.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

1. *      Реалізація завдань естетичного виховання дошкільників засобами музичного мистецтва.*
  Реформа системи освіти, яка стосується і дошкільників, висуває розвиток творчості дитини, як одну із пріоритетних задач. Без її вирішення неможливо виконати головні завдання дошкільної освіти, визначені Базовим компонентом дошкільної освтіи України.
Перші творчі здібності особистості проявляються в дошкільному віці. Перед музичним керівником та вихователями стоїть задача знайти шляхи своєчасного прояву у кожної дитини інтересів, природних задатків, здібностей і створити оптимальні умови для їх розвитку.
Головне в музичному розвитку дошкільнят – повести дитину в різнобарвний світ музики, навчити дитину жити „нею”. Музика розвиває музичну культуру і формує позитивні якості особистості.
Музика -  могутній засіб всебічного розвитку дитини, формування її духовного світу. Вона розширює її кругозір, знайомить з різноманітними явищами, збагачує почуттями, викликає радісні переживання, сприяє вихованню правильного ставлення до навколишнього світу. Залучення до музики активізує сприймання, мислення та мову, виховує високий естетичний смак, уяву, творчу ініціативу, всебічно впливає на її розвиток.
Ввести дитину в чарівний світ музики, розвиваючи її музичні і творчі здібності покликаний музичний керівник дошкільного закладу. Але важливо не тільки на музичних заняттях, а й в повсякденному житті створювати умови для розвитку музичних нахилів, інтересів, здібностей дітей. В іграх, на прогулянках, під час самостійної художньої діяльності діти за власною ініціативою можуть співати пісні, водити хороводи, слухати записи музичних творів, підбирати найпростіші мелодії на дитячих музичних інструментах.

----------


## Наташа5374

2*.       Музика в житті дитини.*
 Дошкільний вік – це час максимального заохочення до світу прекрасного. Мета музикально – естетичного виховання основується загальними вимогами нашого суспільства.
     Музика супроводжує людину все її життя. Д.Шостакович сказав: «В біді, в радощах і відпочинку – музика завжди з людиною. Вона так міцно ввійшла в життя, що її сприймають як належне, як повітря яким дихають. Не замислюючись, не помічаючи… Наскільки бідніше став би наш світ, якби втратив цю чудесну своєрідну мову, яка допомагає людям зрозуміти один одного».
        Наша задача вчити дітей розуміти «цю прекрасну своєрідну мову», постійно розвивати музичний смак. Необхідною умовою формування особистості – це гармонічне поєднання розумового та фізичного розвитку, моральна чистота та естетичне ставлення до життя та музики. Досягти цього можна тільки правильно організувавши музичне виховання дітей.
        Естетичне виховання направлене на розвиток вміння дошкільнят сприймати, почувати і розуміти прекрасне, помічати добре та погане, творчо, самостійно діяти, заохочуючись різними видами художньої діяльності.
       Одним з самих яскравих способів естетичного виховання – є музика. Щоб вона виконувала цю важливу функцію, необхідно розвивати в дитині загальну музичну підготовку. Які ж основні ознаки загальної музичності?
       Перша ознака музичності – вміння почувати характер, настрій музичного твору, співпереживати почутому, виявити емоційний настрій, розуміти музичний образ. Музика хвилює маленького слухача, викликає зворотну реакцію, знайомить з життєвими явищами, породжує асоціації. Ритмічне звучання маршу викликає в нього радість, збудження, а п’єса про хвору ляльку навіює жалість.
      Друга ознака музичності – вміння вслуховуватись, порівнювати, оцінювати, це необхідне в елементарно – слухової культурі. Наприклад, діти порівнюють прості особливості музичних звуків (високі та низькі, темброве звучання роялю та скрипки), вчаться розрізняти просту структуру музичного твору (заспів пісні, приспів, три частини п’єси). Визначають виразність контрастних художніх образів – протяжний характер заспіву та енергійний рухливий приспів. Постійно збирається запас улюблених творів. Які діти дуже люблять слухати та виконувати, закладаються основи музичного смаку.
      Третя ознака музичності – виявлення творчого ставлення до музики. Слухаючи музику, дитина по своєму уявляє художній образ, передаючи його в співі, грі, танці. Діти виконують «Вільний танок», використовуючи вже знайомі танцювальні рухи в різних комбінаціях, та додаючи свої, особливі. Діти імпровізують прості пісеньки.
      З розвитком загальної музичності у дітей з’являється емоційне ставлення до музики, удосконалюється музичний слух, породжується творче уявлення. Музичне виховання – це комплексний розвиток загальної музичності, формування індивідуальності дитини в цілому.

----------

Janett (27.11.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

*3.       Чарівний світ музики.*
 Музика - дивовижне джерело людської любові до світу. Це найвеличніший і найпрекрасніший винахід, який володіє зрозумілою для всіх мовою краси. Музика єднає людей усього світу різних за національністю, освітою, релігією, переконаннями. Це краса, яка постійно рятує світ. Вона народжується від натхнення однієї людини і викликає його в серцях величезного людства. Це мова душі, яка має велику силу і здатна врятувати чи знищити.
       Музика, яка являє собою гармонійне сполучення найбільш приємних для людини звуків, володіє великою цілющою силою. Вона покращує настрій і самопочуття, знижує втомлюваність, концентрує увагу і  підвищує життєвий тонус. Покровитель музики Орфей був цілителем, а Ескулап ~ бог медицини в давніх греків, визнавався музикантом.
       Музика здатна підвищити інтелектуальні здібності людини, зробити її добрішою, мудрішою, красивішою.
       Музика має супроводжувати людину все життя як добрий ангел, захищаючи серце від образи, жорстокості і лютості. Музичне мистецтво впливає на душу людини, її почуття і розум.  «Таємниця музики в тому, що вона знаходить невичерпне джерело вираження там, де мова замовкає.» (Е . Гофман).
      Ми захоплюємося людиною, яка вміє щедрою рукою посіяти зернятко гармонії в душі дітей засобами музики. Щасливий той педагог, котрий може розмовляти з душею дитини завдяки мистецтву. Людина, якій дано відчувати тонкий світ і відтворювати його в звуках – щаслива.
      Мова краси зрозуміла людям різного віку, тому не потрібно відбирати твори за критерієм доступності дітям. Дорослі поняття "легко" і "важко" діти не сприймають. Мистецтво, яке не захоплює, не може виховати яскраву особистість. Тому необхідно звернутися до всесвітнього джерела людської культури: музичної класики. Час - справедливий критик. Він відсіяв усе незначне, безталанне, сіре і доніс із століття в століття справжні шедеври мистецтва. Музика має нести красу.
      І малюків, як і все доросле людство, вражають звуки музики А. Моцарта, А. Вівальді, Л. Бетховена, П. Чайковського, І. Баха, Ф. Шопена. Геніальна музика має вдосконалений гармонійний склад і володіє великою силою натхнення. Але вміти сприймати музику - це справжній талант уяви. Музика допоможе розвинути уяву дитини, подарує їй творчі крила і з натхненням покличе маленького художника до створення краси.

----------

Janett (27.11.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

*4.       Перші кроки з дитиною в світ музики.*

                          Шановні батьки! 
    Дуже важливо, щоб ваша дитина із самого раннього віку привчалася до музики, вчилася її слухати й розуміти. І ось тут дуже багато чого залежить від Вас і особливостей вашої дитини, від того, наскільки розвинене її сприйняття.
     Відомо, що діти відгукуються на музику в перші ж місяці життя: під впливом музики дитина пожвавлюється або заспокоюється. Яка мати не колише своє маля звуками колискових пісень.
      Проходить рік, і дитина прислухається до музики, вона уже розуміє її емоційний зміст: залежно від характеру музики маля сумує або радіє В чотири роки маля вже може запам'ятати мелодію, відчуває ритм, динаміку музики, розуміє нескладні музичні образи ("гроза гуркоче", "солдати йдуть").
      Цікаво, що під враженням музики, що сподобалася, діти можуть улаштувати маленький концерт: вони ходять по кімнаті й співають (іноді тримають який-небудь предмет перед ротом - це вони наслідують співака, що співає з мікрофоном), зображують балет, танцюють, копіюючи дорослих, і все це жваво, збуджено.

    Зверніть увагу на те, яку музику слухає, та як сприймає її ваша дитина.. Спробуйте розтлумачити дитині, те, що вона чує й що переживає, - тобто проаналізуйте музику (нехай це зовсім нескладні дитячі п'єски або танцювальні мелодії). Але при цьому треба дотримувати дві умови: по-перше, треба переконатися, що дитина музику чує, що вона робить на нього якесь враження (яке?), а по-друге, і вам повинна подобається та музика, про яку Ви говорите з дитиною, Ви повинні її чути, розуміти.

     Які перші кроки можна зробити разом з дитиною? Можливо у вашій фонотеці є короткі п'єси, музика яких яскраво, точно відтворює знайомі, зрозумілі дитині образи: " "Дитяча полька " М.Глинки, "Хвороба ляльки", "Нова лялька" П.И.Чайковського. Якщо ні, то їх варто придбати. Прослухавши їх разом з дитиною, запитаєте його, про що ця музика "розповідає", на що схожі почуті звуки. Діти відгадують із задоволенням.
Викличте на допомогу гру. Ви розповідаєте про марш - нехай дитина відбиває такт брязкальцем або візьме в руки олов'яного солдатика й змусить його марширувати по столі в такт музиці. Ви поставили на програвач пластинку з танцювальною мелодією – плескайте в долоні, відбиваючи такт, спробуйте відобразити ритм у рухах, захопіть дитину, щоб вона теж почала рухатися, танцювати.

    Рекомендую слухати разом з дітьми: "Балакуха" Прокоф'єва, "Казка про дурне мишеня" Прицкера "Чотири пісні - жарту" Кабалевского, "Веселі пісні" Слонимського. "Дитячий альбом" Хачатуряна, дитячі казки, комплект пластинок "Музика в дитячому саду", звуковий журнал "Колобок".

----------


## Наташа5374

*5.       Як починати слухати музику з дитиною.*

                           Шановні батьки!
     Якщо Ви хочете, щоб серце Вашої дитини прагнуло до Добра, Краси, Людяності, спробуйте навчити її любити і розуміти музику! Вчить її, навчайтеся разом з нею!
     Фахівці з різних галузей дошкільної психології, педагогіки мистецтва радять починати займатися музикою вагітним мамам ще у період вагітності та продовжувати зразу від народження дитини для формування гармонійної особистості засобами музики. Музичне мистецтво є джерелом духовності, засобом активізації всіх творчих здібностей дитини, звичайно за умов систематичних занять і не лише у дошкільних навчальних закладах, а і дома. Прихильники раннього виховання мистецтвом рекомендують батькам не втратити можливість формування гарного смаку у малюків, розуміння ними характеру та образності музики, величезного естетичного впливу на всю психіку дитини, її позитивний та гарний настрій.
      Обов’язковою умовою для формування естетичного музичного смаку має бути сформована родинна фонотека. До неї мають входити: записи класичної музики на фоні звуків природи (шуму струмка, моря, звуків лесу, спів пташок), пісні з улюблених мультфільмів, казки, колискові, український дитячий фольклор. Слухаючи музику разом з дитиною, ви переконаєтеся, що зникає стурбованість дитини, її тривога, вона заспокоюється і розслаблюється.
     У віці від першого року до трьох років у дітей починають проявлятися музичні здібності: емоційна чутливість, музичний слух, почуття ритму. На другому році життя діти можуть слухати невеликі музичні твори і не просто радіти, а й виражати свій емоційний стан – бадьорий, задерикуватий при слуханні пісні «Конячка» О. Тимчивої, спокійний, доброзичливий при слуханні пісні «Кішка» О. Александрова. У процесі формування музичного сприйняття перед фахівцями і батьками стоїть завдання привчати дітей прислухатися до мелодії, слів пісні й упізнавати її при повторному прослуховуванні.
     Особливо важливою ланкою формування музично-сенсорних здібностей у дітей раннього дошкільного віку є музичне переживання. В основі  розвитку цих здібностей лежить слухання, розрізнення та відтворення чотирьох основних властивостей звуку – висоти, тривалості, тембру, сили.
      Розвиваючи музичний слух дитини слід впроваджувати включені в програму музично–дидактичні ігри з певним змістом і правилами. В основі їх лежать навчальні завдання, спрямовані на засвоєння різних властивостей музичного звуку. Дітям на другому році життя слід запропонувати дитячі інструменти та іграшки, з якими вони можуть пограти, а потім відгадати, який інструмент звучить, порівняти тихе й гучне звучання.

     Для дітей третього року життя музично–дидактичні ігри дещо ускладнюють. Ставиться завдання не лише розрізняти контрастні звучання, а й відтворювати їх. Наприклад, у грі «Чий будиночок?» дитині пропонується показати, як нявкає кішка (низький звук) або кошеня (високий звук). Вправи вибираються залежно від поставленого дидактичного завдання й від психофізичних можливостей кожної дитини.
     Важливим для дітей першого – третього років життя  є виразне виконання музичного твору мамою, бабусею, татом. Разом з цим залучають до музики показ іграшки. Дітям приємно слухати музику й дивитися на іграшку, про яку співається в пісні. Зорове сприймання образу сприяє розумінню змісту виконуваної пісні, її запам'ятовуванню. З цією метою застосовуються й персонажі лялькового театру, за допомогою яких інсценується зміст того або іншого твору.
     Більш різноманітний музичний репертуар для дітей дошкільного віку допомагає зацікавити дитину музикою, викликати й підтримати її радісне хвилювання. У цьому віці зберігає своє значення використання іграшки як засобу, що викликає інтерес до виконуваних творів. Засвоєнню музики допомагають короткі пояснення, які виділяють найяскравіші художні засоби.
     Музика сприяє активізації пізнавальної й розумової діяльності. Діти багато про що дізнаються, уважно слухаючи музику. Але найголовніше – це «школа почуттів», що формується завдяки особливій властивості музики: викликати співпереживання слухачів. Виховуючи маля, розвиваючи здібності, збагачуючи духовно, знайомлячи її зі складнішими творами, ви відкриваєте перед ними ще один шлях збагачення їхнього музичного досвіду.
     Можливо, декілька порад фахівців музичного мистецтва, допоможуть Вам і Вашій дитині ввійти в великий та чудовий світ музики.
1.     Пам'ятайте про те, що любий музичний твір треба слухати уважно. Головне, безумовно, бажання слухати! Треба вчитися уважно слідкувати за тим, що діється у музиці, від початку до кінця, нічого не пропускати. Музика завжди віддячить слухача, даруючи нові почуття, новий настрій, мабуть такий, якого ніколи не було.
2.     Починати слухання треба з маленьких творів. Це може бути вокальна музика (музика для голосу), або інструментальна (яка виконується на різних інструментах). Прислухайтеся до звуків, постарайтеся почути і розрізнити динамічні відтінки музичної мови, з'ясувати, як роблять вони виразним виконання музичного твору.
3.     Безумовно, слухати вокальну музику легко, текст завжди підкаже, що хотів сказати композитор, якими думками поділитися.
4.     В інструментальної музиці слів немає, але від цього вона не стає менш цікавішою. Слухайте з дітьми твори П.Чайковського, С. Прокоф'єва, Р. Шумана, В. Моцарта, О. Гречанінова та сучасних композиторів.
5.     Час від часу необхідно повертатися до прослуховування вже знайомих творів.
6.     Постарайтеся зробити слухання музики систематичними, відводьте для цього певний час.
7.      Дуже корисно слухати одні й ті ж самі твори у виконанні різних солістів та колективів.

----------


## Наташа5374

*6.       Як прищепити дитині любов до слухання музики.*
  Музика в житті дитини спочатку лише фон, на який не звертають уваги. Адже дорослі вже і не пам’ятають особливості дитячого сприйняття музики, яке полягає в тому, що маленькі дітки музику ніби не чують – вони не реагують на неї, можуть спокійно займатися своїми справами: малювати, гратися. Звичайно, навіть таке пасивне слухання музики залишається у підсвідомості дитини. Але дитині можна допомогти почути музику, щоб її сприйняття було змістовним і обміркованим.
     Найпростіший спосіб – це потанцювати або помарширувати під ритмічну музику разом з сестричкою, або з улюбленою іграшкою!
     Другий спосіб – це зацікавити дитину. Для прикладу можна провести гру «На що схожа музика?» Тоді дитина спробує вгадати, що вона почула в мелодії: шум дощу, шелест листя, спів пташок. Для цієї гри підійдуть такі програмові твори як «Пори року» П. Чайковського та А. Вівальді. П’єси, які не мають певного сюжету, по-своєму корисні тим, що з часом дитина зможе вигадати до неї свою історію, і навіть намалювати до неї малюнок.
      Улюблена музика може стати чудовим обрамленням дня, супроводжувати сон дитини, слугувати фоном для занять. Але дуже важливо не «перевантажити» дитину музикою, не втомити дитину. Музика повинна приносити задоволення, а не перетворюватися на докучливій гамір. Поступово дитина звикає до життя під музику, що звучить ніжно, мелодійно, якісно. Дитина починає розрізняти відтінки та окрасу мелодії, її світ збагачується, а почуття – стають виразніші.
      З часом, коли дитина навчиться з задоволенням слухати музику, більш ніж 30 хв., можна влаштовувати домашній концерт: відкласти всі справи, гарно вдягтися, створити атмосферу справжнього свята. В решті-решт, де, як не вдома ми можемо сміливо пострибати на дивані чи потанцювати під улюблену пісню!
     Звичайно, було б дуже чудово, якби у вашому домі була можливість слухати живу музику (ф-но, скрипка, гітара). Деякі інструменти, найпростіші, може залюбки освоїти і ваша дитина (сопілка, барабан, металофон). До речі, один з самих казкових звуків можна відтворити за допомогою гітари та жменьки рисової крупи. Якщо повільно висипати рисову крупу на струни лежачої гітари, вона створить тихий і надзвичайно казковий дзвін! Вашій дитині сподобається!

----------


## Наташа5374

*7.       Батьки – перші вчителі музичного мистецтва для своїх дітей.*
   Один з компонентів музичного слуху – вміння чисто, без фальші співати!
        Багато факторів залежить від того, чи співуча мама у дитини! Річ у тому, що слух розвивається одночасно з голосом! Якщо мама не співає разом з дитиною, то вона не навчиться цьому самостійно! Наспівуючи з матусею простеньку пісеньку, малюк інстинктивно прислуховується до маминого голосу: а чи співаю я так, як мамочка?
       Спочатку дитина інтонує, попадає в дві ноти, потім в три і т.д.  В такі моменти дитина запам’ятовує, як працює голосовий апарат, як вірно дихати. Інколи дитина не співає, тому що не розуміє як потрібно брати дихання.
       Спів, для дитини, важка праця! Саме тому, важливо співати разом з вашою дитиною, адже під СD – програвач правильно володіти своїм голосовим апаратом не навчишся!
       Для спільного музикування потрібно правильно підбирати пісні, характерні віковим особливостям дитини. Так, трьохрічному малюку «дорослі» пісні не підійдуть, вони важкуваті для сприйняття та виконання! Для початку слід вибирати коротенькі поспівки, поки дитина не навчиться виконувати їх чисто (наприклад: Скаче жабка по доріжці, витягнувши свої ніжки; Я маленьке слоненя, люблю гратися щодня; Диби – диби – диби – ди).
         Не слід забувати про те, що було б просто чудово пританцьовувати чи акомпанувати на справжніх чи саморобних музичних інструментах: кубики, дерев’яні палички, пляшки з сипучими крупами. Таким чином ритмічні рухи дають відчуття такту.

                Музикуйте! Танцюйте! Співайте з вашими дітками!
                 Адже саме ви стаєте основним прикладом наслідування
                                                для своїх  дітей!

----------

Janett (27.11.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

*8.       Про необхідність музичної освіти для батьків.*
  Про позитивний вплив музики на людину ми знаємо, бо проведено безліч досліджень, які дають велику кількість доказів, написано незліченна кількість статей.
     Багато батьків бажають, щоб їх дитина стала трішки розумнішою, а головне - щасливішою і більш вдалою не тільки до своїх однолітків, але й до власних батьків. Проте, не всі ще знають про те, що заняття музикою підвищують інтелектуальні здібності дітей в середньому до 40%!
    Музику люблять усі, від малого до великого. Але навіть ті тата й мами, яким добре відома користь від уроків музики, намагаються уникати теми про музичну освіту. Навпаки, вони ретельно шукають інші здібності у своєї дитини і намагаються завантажити його іншими видами активності. Чому? 
     Тому що велика частина з них не відвідували уроків музики в дитинстві, або в них залишилися неприємні спогади про сам процес навчання - їх змушували це робити на догоду їх же батькам.
     У наше століття інформації, батьки і вчителі музики стурбовані тим, що велика кількість дітей починають і незабаром залишають уроки музики. Одного разу почавши музичну освіту дитини, і не досягнувши мети, викидається купа коштів, людських нервів і часу, які могли бути інвестовані з більшою користю в іншому напрямку.
     Але найцікавіше, дорослі не роблять навіть спроб з'ясувати справжню причину втрати дитячого інтересу. На запитання «Чому припинилися музичні заняття?» Звучить практично стандартна відповідь: «Дитина сам не захотів, у нього з'явилися інші інтереси». Весь процес навчання в очах недосвідчених батьків (і навіть деяких вчителів музики) виглядає дуже складно. І це дійсно так і є, тому що вони самі його ускладнюють!
     Відсутність елементарних і необхідних знань про музичну освіту у батьків, у корені гальмує інтелектуальний розвиток їх власних дітей. Невже тата й мами повинні навчати музичну грамоту і набувати різні виконавські навички і прийоми так само, як і їхні діти? Не хвилюйтеся, для успішного навчання вашої дитини в цьому немає ніякої необхідності. Йдеться зовсім про інше.
     В основі будь-якої освіти, лежить, в першу чергу, інтерес. Інтерес - ось головне ключове слово, про яке в щоденній рутині так часто забувають батьки і вчителі музики. Щоб на самому початку у дитини з'явився інтерес до уроків музики, не потрібно великої праці - гарна музика в хорошому виконанні сама зробить свою справу, а от щоб зберегти і підтримувати його довгі роки, потрібні цілеспрямованість, терпіння та спеціальні знання.


     Батьки повинні знати про те, що музична освіта приносить користь інтелектуальному розвитку вашої дитини саме тоді, коли він якомога довше відвідує уроки музики. Це не говорить про те, що ви разом з викладачем повинні зробити з вашого чада великого виконавця або майбутнього Моцарта в обов'язковому порядку. В першу чергу - думайте про користь занять! 
     Закладаючи міцний фундамент під успіх вашого юного музиканта, ви, шановні батьки, повинні готуватися до його навчання заздалегідь.  
    Ще задовго до того, як прийняти рішення про відвідування уроків музики, батьків часто хвилює незліченна кількість питань. Ось тільки деякі з них: 
   1. Що потрібно зробити, щоб в моєї дитини з'явився музичний слух?
   2. Як перевірити, яким рівнем музичних здібностей має моя дитина?
   3. На якому музичному інструменті йому найкраще навчатися грати?
  4. Як зробити так, щоб дитина захотіла вчитися грати на піаніно? Скрипці? Гітарі? Саксофоні? 
   5. Наскільки важливий перший вчитель музики, і за якими критеріями знайти такого, який дасть моїй дитині музичні знання найкращим чином? 

Як тільки музичне навчання розпочато, у батьків з'являються нові питання:

   1. Як утримувати інтерес дитини?
    2. Як зробити так, щоб у нього було бажання самостійно займатися щодня?
    3. Як позбавити дитину від небажаної ліні?
    4. Як прищепити відповідальність починати і завершувати справи найкращим чином?
    5. Як взагалі обійтися без нотацій і перетворити уроки музики у задоволення?
     І це далеко не весь список питань!
     На жаль, більшість батьків діють по-старому, покладаючись на талант педагога і здібності дитини. І, мабуть, вони не знають найголовніше: що для гарного і стабільного результату цього далеко не достатньо ...
     Щоб полегшити життя дітей і дорослих, давно назріла необхідність в музичній освіті батьків. Нові знання, призначені для вас, дорогі тата й мами, допоможуть вашим дітям досягти того, що ви так щиро бажаєте для них - успіху в житті.

----------

Janett (27.11.2020), Triol (22.03.2021)

----------


## Наташа5374

*9.       Співайте діткам перед сном.*
 «Котику сіренький, котику біленький,
  Котку волохатий, не ходи до хати,
  Дитя буде спати, котик ворковати.
 Ой на кота воркота, на дитину дрімота!»


      Скільки любові і ніжності у колискових піснях! Скільки теплих і ласкавих слів знаходить матуся, заколисуючи свою дитинку. Малюк, ще не вміючи розмовляти, не розуміючи жодного слова, почувши колискову, одразу затихає, заспокоюється, , засипає! Саме колискові пісні вважаються першими музичними творами в житті вашого малюка, вони сприймаються з магічною силою, тому що співає їх найрідніша в світі людина – матуся!
       Ритм колискових пісень зазвичай співпадає з серцебиттям, ритмом дихання матері і малюка. Вони відіграють важливу роль у духовному розвитку дитини. Саме завдяки колисковим, дитина отримує перші уявлення про навколишній світ: тварин, пташок, оточуючі предмети.
       Коли дитина підростає, їй співають колискові казкового змісту, в текстах яких вирішуються психологічні питання. В багатьох колискових піснях перед дитиною розвертається перспектива про його майбутню самостійність. Таким чином, колискові дають дитині уявлення про навколишній світ, знайомить з головними принципами побудови світу.
        Але найголовніше в колискових – це материнська ніжність, любов, що надає впевненості кожній дитині. Пісні показують, що життя прекраснее. В теперішній нелегкий час почуття захищеності для дитини дуже важливе, адже наш світ складний і непередбачуваний!
        Дуже важливе і саме спілкування матері і дитини! Чудово, якщо у вашій сім’ї зберігаються такі традиції, як спів колискових, читання казок перед сном, задушевні розмови про головне! А сон, як відомо, дається людині не тільки для відпочинку, а й для глибинної обробки тої інформації, яку отримала ваша дитина на протязі дня.
        Довірливі відносини, які виникають в моменти такого спілкування, відіграють важливу роль для дитини не тільки ясельного віку, а й надалі, коли дитина дорослішає! І навіть тоді, коли ваша дитина подорослішає, вона буде знати, що у нього є та людина, яка його завжди вислухає, зрозуміє, підтримає, з якою так приємно спілкуватися просто покласти голівку на плече.

                                     Співайте діткам! Не соромтесь!
   Адже саме ви – найкращий співак і приклад для своєї дитини!

----------

Janett (27.11.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

*10.  Домашні музичні заняття.*
 Батькам слід знати, що музичні здібності у дитини можуть виявлятися дуже рано, проте якщо ви не помічаєте особливих проявів цього – однозначні висновки про їх відсутність не варто робити. Лише систематична забота батьків по прилученню дитини до музки зможуть закласти в ній «ядро» музичності.
      Для цього батькам потрібно набратися терпіння. Раджу приділяти музичному розвитку дитини хоча б 3-5 хвилин на день і результат не забариться.
      Нагадаю, що найважливіше завдання для дорослих – навчити дитину уважно слухати музику. Окрім того, потрібно дбати й про розвиток у дитини співочих навичок, вміння ритмічно рухатися під музику.
      Більшість батьків не має музичної освіти, та це й не обов’язково. Достатньо вміти чисто співати, правильно інотувати мелодії, виразно виконувати танцювальні рухи. Дома можна повторювати репертуар, з яким дитину ознайомлюють у дитячому садку. Крім того, на домашніх музичних заняттях є можливість ознайомлювати дітей з новими музичними творами, які знають батьки. Але потрібно зважити на те, що ці твори мають бути зрозумілими дітям. Дитина дуже емоційно реагує на голос і рухи своїх батьків, із задоволенням наслідує їх.
       Збагатити уяву дитини про звукову палітру музики допоможуть різноманітні музичні інструменти (бубон, барабан, трикутник тощо). З часом батьки зможуть укомплектувати оригінальний домашній оркестр з простих музичних інструментів, влаштовувати імпровізовані виступи такого оркестру перед гостями та родичами, або навіть залучати їх до спільного музикування. Така творчість принесе неабияке задовлення насамперед дитині.
      Усі батьки хочуть розгледіти у своїй дитині хоча б маленький паросток майбутньої талановитої особистості. Крім того, всі хочуть бачити свою дитину доброю, чуйною, такою, яка розуміє і цінує красу навколишнього світу.  Ці чудови людські риси можна виховати за допомогою мистецтва.

      Тож раджу батькам не втрачати дорогоцінного часу і почати сіяти зернини творчості у своїх дітях уже з раннього віку.

----------

Janett (27.11.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

*11.   В світі загадкових музичних звуків.*
Що таке звук?
Звук – це вібрація, яка має вплив на любий предмет, живий організм, в тому числі і людський.
        Звук переміщується у просторі у вигляді хвиль і має такі основні параметри, як частота звучання (вібрація), інтенсивність звучання (гучність) та тембр.
        У фізиці відомий такий дослід: на листок з залізом насипають пісок і діють на нього різними звуками – пісок при цьому починає приймати різні форми, для кожного звуку свої. Чому? Тому, що кожний звук має свої притаманні тільки йому особливості. Вони  складають, як у калейдоскопі, різноманітні узори.
       По цим особливостям ми можемо відрізнити один звук від іншого і при необхідності впізнати, виділити із всього звукового різнобарв'я той звук, який для нас важливий і необхідний в даний момент.
       Вміння розпізнавати ці особливості, або, як кажуть педагоги, особливості звуку складають основу розвитку музичних здібностей.
       Звук впливає на здоров'я людини, її свідомість та поведінку. Терапевтичний ефект музики залежить, зокрема, від частоти її звучання. Учені з'ясували: числа обертання ферментів, які беруть участь у процесах обміну речовин людини, співпадають з частотою звуків музичного звукоряду. Ферменти під дією звука, частота якого співпадає з їхніми числами обертання, починають «звучати» - викликати біохімічну реакцію в організмі. Так, шлунок реагує на звуки низького регістру, а органи дихання, навпаки, найчутливіші до високих частот.
       Окремої уваги заслуговують так звані високочастотні звуки, якими є, зокрема, деякі звуки природи: спів птахів, стрекотіння коників, голоси дельфінів, різноманітнізвуки водної стихії. Діапазон частоти звучання цих звуків – від 5000 герц до 8000 герц, а саме такі частоти найактивніше впливають на процеси формування дитячого мозку. Тому дуже важливо, щоб такі високочастотні, а отже лікувальні звукові вібрації, оточували дітей з раннього віку.
       Звук з гучністю 125 децибел викликає больові відчуття в органах слуху людини. Але звук сприймають не лише вони, а й усі інші внутрішні органи. Ось чому надмірне слухання гучної музики може викликати в організмі руйнівні процеси.
       Всі оточуючі нас звуки можна розділити на дві важливі групи:
ü звуки шумові (від слова «шум», «шуміти»);
ü звуки музичні (від слова «музика»).
        Із музичних звуків складається будь-яка пісня, будь-який музичний твір, будь-яка мелодія, у таких звуків і назва особлива – мелодійні.


        Тепер ви знаєте, шановні батьки, що звуки по силі бувають не однакові, але розрізняються між собою не тільки динамікою.
        Щоб дізнатись ще про одну таємницю звуку, пограйте з дитиною в гру «Діалог».
       Уявіть, що зустрілись дві людини: одна велика – велика, з низьким голосом, а друга – малесенька, з тоненьким голосочком. Велетень басом питає маленьку людину, а та відповідає йому тоненько і ніжно.
– Де ти живеш? – прогримів велетень.
– У квітці конвалії, – ніжно задзвеніло у відповідь.
– З ким ти дружиш? – знов прогриміло запитання.
– З Дюймовочкою....
        Можна придумати діалог далі і виконувати його, не забуваючи про те, що велетень говорить басом (товстим голосом), а казковий малюк - високо, ніжно (тоненьким голоском).
        Можна вільно змінювати голос з низького (товстого) до більш високого (тоненького). Зробивши цей шлях голосом декілька разів, ви дізнаєтесь про нову якість звуку.
       Отже, кожний музичний звук має свою висоту, яка відрізняє один музичний звук від іншого і любий шумовий від музичного.
       Для розвитку у дитини вміння розрізняти звуки за висотою, пограйте з дитиною в дидактичну гру "Подумай і відповідай" (для дітей 3 – 5 років).
Ігровий матеріал.
Картки по кількості гравців, на яких зображені ведмідь,зайчик, пташка.
Хід гри.
Дитині дають картки. На піаніно чи у грамзапису звучить мелодія:«Зайчик» муз. М.Старокадомського; «Ведмідь» муз. М. В. Ребікова; «Горобчики» муз. М. Красєва. (Можна підібрати другий музичний матеріал) Дитина впізнає мелодію і підіймає відповідну картку. В процесі гри розвивається вміння роз*різняти звуки низького, середнього та верхнього регістрів.
У піаніно клавіш багато – то сумно звучать вони, то завзято
У крайніх зліва бас гуде, мов по лісі ведмідь іде.
У крайніх справа звуки тоненькі, мов спів пташок маленьких.
У середніх клавішах як раз той же голос, що і в нас.
Гра «Дзвіночки» (5 – 7 років).
Ігровий матеріал.
Два набори дзвіночків різних за розміром. Картинка з зоб*раженням дзвіночків.
Хід гри.
Перед початком гри розкажіть казочку про дзвіночки. Найбільшого звали «Дан-дан», середньогог звали «Дон-дон», а найменшого «Дінь-дінь». В грі приймають участь дитина і дорослий. Дорослий сідає спиною до дитини і дзвенить дзвіночками по черзі. Дитина повинна знайти у своєму наборі дзвіночків той, що дзвенів. При повторенні гри дитина і дорослий міняються місцями.
Примітка. Можна використовувати те, що є вдома, склянки з тоненького скла, наповнені водою. Різний рівень води у склянках впливає на висоту звуку. Вдаряти по склянках треба легким рухом, використовуючи звичайну ручку або олівець.





      Тихий і голосний звук, безумовно, ніколи не сплутаєш. Якщо уважно прислухатись до людської мови, можна помітити, що вона багата динамічними відтінками («динаміка» в перекладі з грецької означає «силовий» або означає «силу»). За допомогою відтінків наша мова стає більш колоритнішою. Мову можна зрівняти з кольоровими картинками. Показуємо дітям один малюнок кольоровий, а інший – чорно-білий. Дитина повинна визначити, чим відрізняються ці малюнки.
       Так і наша мова. Ми ніколи не говоримо тільки голосно, чи тільки тихо. Одне й те ж слово можливо сказати дуже голосно, помірно голосно, ледь тихо, тихо, зовсім пошепки, ледве чути. Сила звуку буде залежати від того, яке значення має для нас сказане, що і кому ми хотіли сказати.
      Динамічні відтінки в музичній мові, це своєрідні музичні фарби, які розмальовують мелодію у різні кольори, примушують її звучати ще більш виразно.

Вправа «Голосно – тихо заспіваємо» (для дітей 5 – 7 років).

Ігровий матеріал. Різноманітні музичні іграшки.

Хід гри. В грі можуть прийняти участь декілька чоловік. Це можуть бути рідні дитини, чи її друзі. Вибирають ведучого, який виходе з кімнати, решта домовляється куди заховати іграшку. Ціль ведучого знайти її, керуючись силою звучання пісні, яку можуть співати всі, чи один з граючих. Всім необхідно пам'ятати одне правило: звучання пісні посилюється по мірі приближення до місця, де знаходиться іграшка та послабляється по мірі віддалення від неї. Якщо дитина успішно справляється з завданням, при повторенні гри вона має право заховати іграшку. Можна використовувати магнітофонний запис, регулюючи гучність.

----------

Janett (27.11.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

*.  Музика як привід для радості.*
 Музика і радість, радість і музика – здавалося б, звичні на перший погляд, поняття. Та на практиці педагоги часто задаються питанням: що потрібно для того, аби кожна зустріч з музикою була для дітей радісною та жаданою?
Музика посідає особливе місце в житті кожної дитини, а задля повноцінного й одухотвореного життя музика необхідна і кожній дорослій людині. І це не дивно, адже цінності музики, у більшості випадків, суб’єктивні. Головне в музичному вихованні – дати малятам радість, яскраві художні враження, спонукати їх до активності, прищеплювати любов, інтерес до музики. Музична діяльність має, насамперед, хвилювати дитину, приносити їй радість. Тільки у життєрадісній атмосфері створюється ситуація розвитку дітей. Музика – це мистецтво, що пізнається не теоретично, а духовно-практично, і розумне споглядання ніколи не замінить дитині безпосереднього діяння.
         Хочу поділитися своїми думками, враженнями та спостереженнями, що безпосередньо стосуються музичного виховання дітей молодшого дошкільного віку.  Виховання художнього смаку – неодмінна умова гармонійного розвитку дитини, що неможливо без елементарних знань і розуміння мистецтва. Часто батьки мене запитують: «З якого віку треба починати музичне виховання дитини?». «З колиски» - відповідаю я. А й справді, коли мати колише дитину, вона завжди наспівує колискову або свою улюблену пісню. Слухаючи ЇЇ, малюк заспокоюється, набуває етану психологічної рівноваги. І це, можливо, народжує перші відчуття прекрасного в маленької людини.
Важко переоцінити значення музики у вихованні благородних рис. Скажімо, чудова пісня про Батьківщину викликає в дитини почуття щирої любові до рідного краю, пісня про дружбу – прагнення бути чуйним, хорошим товаришем. А як люблять хлопчики й дівчатка пісні про маму! І це тому, що музичний твір, якщо він гарний, допомагає передати їх любов до найріднішої людини.
Переконана, що музичне виховання треба починати з раннього віку. Шкода, що композитори та поети мало пишуть для наймолодших.
Як музичний керівник прагну робити все можливе для всебічного розвитку дітвори: цікавлюсь новинками музичної літератури, проблемами естетичного виховання і, з огляду на вимоги сьогодення, шукаю шляхи вдосконалення формування гармонійно розвиненої особистості.
          У музичному вихованні багато значить народна пісня, з неї ми дізнаємося про думки й сподівання, історію свого або іншого народу. Прищепити любов до своїх народних пісень означає викликати інтерес і до творчості інших народів. Хочу висловити й таку думку: у концертах, по радію, на телебаченні дуже часто звучать малохудожні твори. Надмірна увага до естрадно-розважальної музики низького рівня, на мою думку, завдає великої шкоди, особливо дітям, які прагнуть наслідувати дорослих, і ще неспроможні відокремити добре від поганого. Вважаю своїм обов’язком перешкоджати згубному впливу низькопробного розважального мистецтва, ознайомлюючи дітей з прекрасними народними творами, класикою, доступною дошкільнятам. Відповідно проводжу роботу і з батьками.
І ще. Дехто некоректно використовує модні ритми та рухи, зовсім неприродні й чужі дитячій психологи. Звичайно, це не означає, що все нове й сучасне потрібно відхиляти. Мистецтво повсякчас збагачується новими музичними творами, ритмами, рухами! Відкриває все ширші горизонти у світ прекрасного. Але залучати дітей до сучасної музики та ритму слід особливо обережно, бути для цього підготовленим: мати високу культуру, художній смак, неабиякі хист і вміння.


       Часто доводиться чути від батьків: " А чи є у моєї дитини слух?", "У моєї дитини є музичні здібності, і чи можна їй займатися музикою?".
      Навчання музиці важливо для кожної дитини, але намагатися "виростити" професійного музиканта з кожної дитини неможливо і не потрібно. А побачити чи є у дитини музичні здібності можна лише в процесі навчання, більш того, саме в процесі навчання відбувається і розвиток музичних здібностей. Заняття музикою необхідні кожній дитині, вони допомагають її загальному розвитку, допомагають розвинути відчуття прекрасного. Навчання музиці покращують характер дітей і благотворно впливають на їх психологічний стан.
      Кожна дитина - це яскрава індивідуальність, це унікальний мир, єдине у своєму роді поєднання особливостей особи, характеру, темпераменту. Нескінченна різноманітність людських типів - це безцінний дар, яким обдарувала нас природа. Маленька дитина - це особа, вже здатна на оригінальне мислення, на вираз власного "Я", на прояву волі. Щоб розвинути і зберегти в дитині особу, здатну на яскраве самовираження, педагог повинен знаходити до кожної дитини особливий підхід.
      Прийнято вважати, що навчання дітей музиці слідує починати з 5-6 років. Але існує і інша думка: музичне виховання слід починати з внутрішньоутробного періоду. Перш ніж почати вчитися на якому б то ні було інструменті, той, хто навчається - будь то дитина або дорослий - повинен вже духовно володіти якоюсь музикою: так би мовити, берегти її у своєму розумі, носити в своїй душі і чути своїм слухом. Весь секрет таланту і генія полягає в тому, що в його мозку вже живе повним життям музика раніше, ніж він вперше торкнеться до клавіш або проведе смичком по струні; от чому немовля Моцарт "відразу" заграв на фортепіано і на скрипці. Батькам, охочим виховати всесторонньо розвинуту дитину у тому числі і в музичному плані, необхідно починати його виховання ще з внутрішньоутробного періоду. Тобто слухати музику (бажано спокійну і мелодійну), відвідувати музеї і театри. За спостереженнями вчених, у мам, що займаються в період вагітності мистецтвом, часто народжуються діти з добрими здібностями в різних сферах мистецтва. Бажано співати мамам своїй дитині колисанки перед сном, і дуже важливо співати їх не фальшиво, оскільки саме цим можна порушити у дитини музичний слух назавжди.
       Все вищесказане - лише підготовчий, пасивний етап навчання музиці. Але, маючи такий внутрішній музично-слуховий багаж, дитині набагато легше буде навчатися музиці надалі.

----------

Janett (27.11.2020), na4a (16.06.2020), Юляся (12.01.2022)

----------


## Наташа5374

*17.  Методика Карла Орфа «Музика для дітей».*
 Музика допомагає малюкові почути, відчути різноманітність навколишнього світу, дякуючи мелодії малюк вчиться пізнавати себе та найближче оточення. Тому важливоо як можна раніше дати можливість дитині зіткнутися з музикою.
        Серед методик музичного розвитку дітей раннього віку система німецького композитора Карла Орфа (1895-1982) займає важливе місце. Суть методики «Музика для дітей» полягає в розкритті музичних талантів у дітей через імпровізацію в музиці та руху.
         Основна ідея Карла Орфа – самостійний пошук дітьми музиканта в собі через навчання грі на простих музичних інструментах, таких як маракаси, дзвіночки, трикутники, металафон, ксилофон та інші. Композитор ввів термін «елементарне музиціювання», тобто процес, який складається з декількох елементів: спів, імпровізація, рух та гра на музичних інструментах. Карл Орф розробив дитячі пісеньки, п’єси та вправи, які можна легко міняти та придумувати нові разом з дітьми.
        Методика «Музика для дітей» Карла Орфа викликає великий інтерес завдяки безперечним перевагам:
v  для організації музичних занять не потрібно спеціальної музичної освіти;
v  система легко поєднується з іншими методиками раннього розвитку дитини за рахунок своїй універсальності та економічності, крім того висока адаптація к різноманітним національним умовам дозволяє використовувати найкращі зразки народної культури;
v  методика Карла Орфа враховує індивідуальні особливості дитини та позволяє ефективно взаємодіяти дітям з різними навиками, здібностями та потребами;
v  методика закладає великий потенціал для розвитку дітей раннього віку та подальшої творчої діяльності.
   На музичних заняттях по методиці Карла Орфа створюється атмосфера ігрового спілкування, де кожен малюк нарівні з доростим має змогу проявити свою індивідуальність. Елементи системи музичного виховання спрямовані на розвиток творчих здібностей та навиків малюка, вони гармонійно вплітаються в структуру занять.
v  Речові вправи. Розвивають у дитини почуття ритму, сприяють формуванню правильної артикуляції, показують різноманітність динамічних відтінків та темпів.
v  Поетичне музицювання. Цей елемент допомагає дітям відчути гармонійне звучання поезії та музики. Діти легко запам’ятовують вірші.
v  Музично-рухові вправи. Активні вправи готовлять дітей до спонтанних рухових виражень, вчать їх зображати настрій та звуки за допомогою елементарних рухів – хлопки, щелчки, притопи.
v  Гра з інструментами. Цей вид діяльності удосконалює раніш придбані малюком навики володіння темпом, ритмом, динамікою. Діти вчаться взаємодіяти між собою та легко розвивають почуття ансамблю.
v  Елементарний музичний театр. Цей елемент являє собою інтегровану ігрову форму діяльності, яка передбачає одночасний вплив музики, руху, танцю, мови та художнього образу в зображувальній грі.
   Популярність методики музичного виховання Карла Орфа росте. Система раннього музичного розвитку дитини має велике значення, воно дає передумови для подальшого творчого розвитку особистості та самопізнання.

----------

Janett (27.11.2020), na4a (16.06.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

*16.  Кольорова музика.*
 Людей мистецтва завжди турбувала проблема синтезу музики і кольору. Є таке поняття, як синопсія – це асоціація між зоровими і слуховими враженнями. Зв’язок між звуком і кольором був відомий ще стародавнім народом Китаю, Індії. При співставленні мажору і мінору звичайно виникає відчуття світлотіні: мажор – «світлий лад», мінор – «темний лад».
      Існує ще таке поняття – як кольоровий слух. Це загальна назва зорово-слухових асоціацій. Посередньою ланкою у винекненні кольорово-музичних асоціацій є емоційно-смислова оцінка темберів і тональностей. При цьому окремі тони і тональності музичних творів асоціюються з певними кольорами. Кольоровий слух залежить від індивідуально-психологічних особливостей музичного сприймання та музичного виховання.
      Музика – це передусім мова відчуттів. Знайомлячи дитину з творами яскравого емоційного забарвлення, її спонукають до співпереживання, роздуму про почуте, але діти завжди чекають розповіді про зміст музики. Тому слід використовувати кольорові наочні посібники.
     Такі посібники створюють у малюків необхідні зорові уявлення для кращого засвоєння навчального матеріалу.
     Наочність не лише полегшує пізнавальну діяльність вихованців, а й організовує їх сприйняття, активізує процесс запам’товування.
     Кольоровіатрибути використовуються в різних видах музичної діяльності.
Необхідно порівнювати звуки в музиці з кольорами, а мелодію – з лініями в малюнках.
     Кольори допомагають і під час вивчення музичної грамоти:

                           Синій – До, Ре – зелений,
                                     Мі – салатовий, не темний.
                                     Фа – це сонця жовтий зайчик.
                                     Соль – оранжевий, гарячий,
                                     Ля – такий, як мак, червоний,
                                     Сі – рожевим цвітом повний, 
                                           У музичній гамі звуки
                                       Як барвисті мильні кульки.

     Використання кольорів у музичному вихованні стимулює творчий потенціал особистості. Музично-кольорову творчість дитини слід розуміти не як мету, а як засіб всебічного розвитку. Це дасть позитивні наслідки, які мають важливе значення для індивідуального розвитку дітей.

----------

Janett (27.11.2020), леся r (02.11.2021)

----------


## Наташа5374

*15.  Навчання музиці.*

       Часто доводиться чути від батьків: " А чи є у моєї дитини слух?", "У моєї дитини є музичні здібності, і чи можна їй займатися музикою?".
      Навчання музиці важливо для кожної дитини, але намагатися "виростити" професійного музиканта з кожної дитини неможливо і не потрібно. А побачити чи є у дитини музичні здібності можна лише в процесі навчання, більш того, саме в процесі навчання відбувається і розвиток музичних здібностей. Заняття музикою необхідні кожній дитині, вони допомагають її загальному розвитку, допомагають розвинути відчуття прекрасного. Навчання музиці покращують характер дітей і благотворно впливають на їх психологічний стан.
      Кожна дитина - це яскрава індивідуальність, це унікальний мир, єдине у своєму роді поєднання особливостей особи, характеру, темпераменту. Нескінченна різноманітність людських типів - це безцінний дар, яким обдарувала нас природа. Маленька дитина - це особа, вже здатна на оригінальне мислення, на вираз власного "Я", на прояву волі. Щоб розвинути і зберегти в дитині особу, здатну на яскраве самовираження, педагог повинен знаходити до кожної дитини особливий підхід.
      Прийнято вважати, що навчання дітей музиці слідує починати з 5-6 років. Але існує і інша думка: музичне виховання слід починати з внутрішньоутробного періоду. Перш ніж почати вчитися на якому б то ні було інструменті, той, хто навчається - будь то дитина або дорослий - повинен вже духовно володіти якоюсь музикою: так би мовити, берегти її у своєму розумі, носити в своїй душі і чути своїм слухом. Весь секрет таланту і генія полягає в тому, що в його мозку вже живе повним життям музика раніше, ніж він вперше торкнеться до клавіш або проведе смичком по струні; от чому немовля Моцарт "відразу" заграв на фортепіано і на скрипці. Батькам, охочим виховати всесторонньо розвинуту дитину у тому числі і в музичному плані, необхідно починати його виховання ще з внутрішньоутробного періоду. Тобто слухати музику (бажано спокійну і мелодійну), відвідувати музеї і театри. За спостереженнями вчених, у мам, що займаються в період вагітності мистецтвом, часто народжуються діти з добрими здібностями в різних сферах мистецтва. Бажано співати мамам своїй дитині колисанки перед сном, і дуже важливо співати їх не фальшиво, оскільки саме цим можна порушити у дитини музичний слух назавжди.
       Все вищесказане - лише підготовчий, пасивний етап навчання музиці. Але, маючи такий внутрішній музично-слуховий багаж, дитині набагато легше буде навчатися музиці надалі.

----------

Janett (27.11.2020), Оlga@ (24.06.2020)

----------


## Марахотина

НАТАШЕНЬКА,  СПАСИБО  ВАМ  ОГРОМНОЕ   ЗА  ТАКОЕ  ОГРОМНОЕ  КОЛИЧЕСТВО  КОНСУЛЬТАЦИЙ. СПАСИБО.   БОЛЬШАЯ  ПОМОЩЬ  В  РАБОТЕ.

----------


## Наташа5374

Продовження консультацій.
*Основні критерії добору музичних творів для роботи з
                              дошкільнятами*
v  Переважно веселий характер (мажорна тональність твору, хоча для створення відповідного настрою можна використовувати і спокійні, елегійні мелодії).
v Не дуже швидкий темп.
v Мелодійність.
v Яскраві інструментальні тембри.
v Високий професіоналізм і академічність виконання.

        Добираючи музичний матеріал як фон для занять з малюком, варто використовувати лише інструментальну музику. Це пояснюється тим, що, по-перше, в ній відсутня додаткова словесна інформація, а по-друге, за результатами досліджень (В. А. Рилькова), вокальна музика (якщо навіть звучить іноземною мовою) викликає у дітей надто радісну, бурхливу реакцію. Згідно з тим же дослідженням, діти 4-7 років віддають перевагу веселій (мажорній) рухливій музиці, де домінують струнні або дерев'яні духові інструменти, а також виконані на фортепіано і з яскравою ритмічною основою; найбільш "улюбленими" жанровими напрямами виявилися барокова й естрадно-симфонічна музика.
Кожне покоління малюків незалежно від нашого та їхнього бажання прилучається до музичної культури свого часу і родини. Слухаючи постійно диско-, поп-, техно-музику, дитина сприймає її як належну культуру, що її оточує. Так формуються смаки й уподобання. Тому в роботі з дошкільнятами слід зважено добирати композиції як з класичної, так і з естрадної ретро- та сучасної музики, прагнучи збалансувати музичні впливи на дітей.
Індивідуальні особливості дії музики на дитину залежать від роботи слухового аналізатора. У малят він дуже тендітний і не допускає перенапруження, тому динаміка відтворення також має велике значення. При активному сприйнятті музики у приміщенні 30-40 кв. м. гучність не повинна перевищувати 80 дБА (акустичних децибел), при пасивному слуханні — ще менше: близько 60 дБА.
Щоб з'ясувати музичні вподобання, дітям пропонують дві музичні програми (у два етапи з інтервалом у кілька днів), кожна з яких містить чотири різножанрових музичних твори (музика з мультиплікаційних фільмів, естрадно-симфонічна, джазова, класична), що відрізняються за темпом (швидкий, помірний, повільний), характером (веселий — мажор, сумний — мінор), тембром (електронні інструменти, фортепіано, група духових, група струнних інструментів та ін.) та фактурою (мелодія з акомпанементом, акордний склад, поліфонічний склад, де голоси звучать рівноправно). Всі музичні твори звучать не більше 1,5 хв, і кожний фрагмент містить у собі завершену музичну думку. Учасники експерименту мають визначити, який фрагмент (або фрагменти) їм сподобався, а який — ні. Для цього дітям роздають сигнальні парні картки (зображення на картках залежить від віку дітей: сонечко і хмаринка, піктограма усміхненого та сумного обличь, кольорові квадрати яскраво-рожевого і темно-сірого кольорів). Одна з сигнальних карток означає «Музика мені подобається», друга - "Музика мені не подобається".
Діти прослуховують фрагменти у вільній обстановці, вони можуть вставати зі своїх місць, ходити, при бажанні рухатися під музику й танцювати. їм пояснюють, що тримати піднятою треба лише якусь одну картку. Дошкільнята піднімають сигнальну картку під час прослуховування фрагмента (можуть змінювати свою думку у процесі його слухання) і також, на прохання дорослого, після закінчення звучання кожного уривка. Результати обробляються не лише за буквальними відповідями дітей, а, передусім, за їхніми емоційними реакціями.

*  Тож успіхів вам у пізнанні своїх дітей!*

----------

Janett (27.11.2020), Triol (22.03.2021), Ирма 77 (26.06.2020), Оlga@ (24.06.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

Дякую за відгук. Цей матеріал я готую для папки Консультації для батьків і вихователів на новий навчальний рік.
 Сім'я є найважливішим середовищем формування та розвитку особистості: тут дитина народжується, зростає, пізнає світ, соціалізується. Саме в родині розвиваються її почуття, закладаються моральні цінності, формується фізичне та психічне здоров'я.   
       Мистецтво, художня культура в її найкращих зразках допомагають  встановити надійні емоційні контакти між поколіннями. Спільні захоплення батьків і дітей можуть мати характер ігрової, пізнавальної чи трудової діяльності. Ефективним засобом покращення взаєморозуміння та взаємопідтримки, спрямованим на створення сприятливих умов для виховання дошкільнят, виступають спільні заходи дошкільного закладу та родин вихованців, що мають на меті зміцнити сім'ю, урізноманітнити її життя, зменшити дефіцит соціальних зв'язків та спілкування дорослих з дітьми в сім'ї та поза нею.
       Прикро констатувати той факт, що сьогодні батьки приділяють вихованню дітей недостатню увагу, а роль домашнього вихователя здебільшого виконує телевізор. Мультфільми, фільми й різноманітні шоу, які переглядає малеча вдома, часто-густо не несуть виховної ідеї, ба навіть завдають шкоди розумовому та психічному розвитку дитини. І навіть найдорожчі іграшки та речі не навчать її ввічливості, чуйності, працьовитості, не прищеплять здатність розуміти й цінувати прекрасне. Також втрачена можливість постійного спілкування дитини зі старшими членами родини, особливо з дідом та бабусею, які здебільшого живуть окремо й не можуть виховувати онуків, розповідати їм казки, співати народних пісень. Та й з материнських вуст сучасні діти лише зрідка чують народну потішку чи колискову.
        Молоді батьки недооцінюють величезне виховне та пізнавальне значення музичного мистецтва. Однак наші педагоги не втомлюються пояснювати їм важливість використання музики у вихованні дитини. Музика також є ефективним засобом стимулювання соціального розвитку. Так, група дітей може спільно занурюватись у музику – пісні, танці – й чудово проводити разом час, не чекаючи, коли буде змога скористатися дефіцитним обладнанням. Дошкільнята співатимуть діалогічні пісні й при цьому вправлятимуться в черговості, очікуючи звертання до себе. Часом діти соромляться говорити на групових заняттях, однак охочіше приєднуються до інших у пісні чи таночку. В багатьох випадках вони супроводжують свій спів активними жестами. Такі групові пісні, коли всі діти співають разом, сприяють залученню тих, хто в  залишився осторонь.
        Практика нашої роботи з дошкільниками засвідчує те, що заняття музикою стимулюють розвиток їхнього мовлення. Будь-яке мовлення є ритмічним, мелодійним, і малята залюбки «граються» зі словами. Вихователі використовують природні ігри, щоб привернути увагу дітей до звучання мови. Скажімо, допомагають їм вивчити імена однолітків, відбиваючи в долоні ритм, під який по-
вторюються ці імена і який водночас становить основу танцю. Музика сприяє також збагаченню мовлення, запам'ятовуванню, оскільки дитина може
 запам'ятати фрази з пісні, складніші за природні, і згодом ужити їх у розмові. Є чимало пісень з описом та переліком різних речей, які ознайомлюють дітей з новими словами, а отже, збагачують їхній словник. Взірцем прояву творчості є складання дитиною власних пісень, коли вона використовує відомі або вигадані мелодії, щоб розповісти свої історії чи висловити особисті почуття. Взаємозв'язок між усіма аспектами впливу музики на дітей відбувається у різних видах і формах музичної діяльності.
       Емоційний відгук і розвинутий музичний слух дають змогу відгукнутися на добрі почуття і вчинки, активізують розумову діяльність і, постійно вдосконалюючи рухи, розвивають фізично. На думку дослідників, саме завдяки музичному слуху та чуттю ритму дитина в перші роки життя сприймає мову людей, які її оточують. Схоплюючи в ній ритмічні елементи, малюк із загальної мішанини звуків виокремлює слова й за кілька місяців накопичує в пам'яті тисячі слів (як ритмічні та інтонаційно організовані звукові фрагменти).
      Дошкільні роки – це час найбільшого нагромадження музичних вражень, інтенсивного розвитку музичного сприйняття. Дитина ознайомлюється зі світом музики, охоче долучається до музичної діяльності, їй цікаві заняття, пов'язані з музикою (співи, танці, ігри). Успіх музичного виховання, здійснюваного в дошкільному закладі, чимало залежить від того, як організоване виховання в родині. Саме в сім'ї, у її традиціях криються джерела музичного обдарування дитини – вони ще не прокинулись, але чекають відчутного і своєчасного дотику до них. Саме в сім'ї завершується процес закріплення набутого дитиною в дошкільному закладі. Це означає, що за формування дитячого художнього смаку, музичних навичок, як і за формування особистості дитини, відповідальні вихователь, музичний керівник та особливо батьки.
       Нікого не потрібно переконувати у важливості музичного розвитку дошкільника. Саме музика знаходить дорогу до душі дитини, спонукає її до самовираження, знайомить з навколишнім світом. Музика збагачує почуття та уявлення дитини. Музична діяльність (співи, музичні рухи, слухання тощо) – це не лише засіб забезпечення виконання естетичних та освітніх завдань з музичного виховання, а й важливий засіб укріплення психічного та фізичного здоров'я, розвитку та мовленнєвих здібностей дитини. Музика допомагає дошкільникові глибше сприймати навколишнє життя, виховує любов до своїх рідних, друзів, Батьківщини, збагачує і емоційно забарвлює її мову, сприяє розвиткові її музичних здібностей.
       Прилучення до музики у нас в садочку розпочинається з раннього віку та поступово вводить дитину в світ музичної культури. Музична практика дитини виявляється через сприймання музики, виконавство та музично-освітню діяльність. У процесі музичного виховання діти ознайомлюються з різноманітними музичними творами, набувають певних знань, умінь та навичок зі слухання музики, співу, музично-ритмічних рухів. У дітей виховується любов до музики, формуються музичні здібності, оцінне ставлення до музичних творів. Тож, діти, які йдуть до школи вже вміють слухати музику, визначати емоції і почуття, що їх вона передає; мають елементарні уявлення про інструментальні та вокальні твори, їх виконання; впізнають окремі твори з класичної і народної спадщини (вітчизняної та світової); проявляють інтерес до різних видів музики, можуть назвати прізвища окремих композиторів; розрізнюють та обґрунтовують своєрідність музичних жанрів (пісні, танцю, маршу), можуть їх порівняти. Діти навчаються втілювати у співах, рухах, музикуванні характер музики. Вони вже вміють співвіднести власне виконання з виконанням інших дітей, творчо сприймають музичний образ, можуть дати творові цілісну характеристику,
розрізнюють властивості звуку, засоби виразності (темп, висоту, динаміку); рухатися у такт музики, використовують виразні рухи, міміку, жести, пози, які
відповідають мелодії. Діти старшої групи володіють навичками гри на дитячих музичних інструментах, уміють обирати музичний інструмент для певного ігрового сюжету; виражають рухами емоційний стан, зміст танцю, володіють елементарною танцювальною технікою. Також мають досвід музичної імітації, вміють пісенно-пластично оформити гру; роблять спроби творити музику, дістають задоволення від самовираження в діях під музику.
      Музично обдаровані діти швидко випереджують менш обдарованих у розвитку тих чи інших музичних здібностей, проте у багаторічній практиці помічено, що в успішному оволодінні музикою наполегливість відіграє не меншу роль, ніж здібності. Незалежно від природних даних, на музичних заняттях розвивається музичність у всіх дітей, які відвідують садочок. Кожній дитині приділяється належна увага, враховуються її індивідуальні особливості характеру, можливості та бажання. Для того, щоб заохотити до музичної діяльності всіх дітей, добираються різні завдання, прийоми, ролі у святах та розвагах.
        В музичний репертуар включаються класична музика різних епох та стилів, фольклор, сучасна музика. На музичних заняттях створюються умови, за яких кожна дитина охоче долучатиметься до всіх видів музичної діяльності, братиме в них активну участь, намагатиметься імпровізувати , виявляти творчість.
       Музичні заняття у дошкільному закладі завжди були і залишаються найулюбленішими для малюків. На них дошкільники танцюють, співають, граються, вчаться слухати і розуміти музику, грають на дитячих музичних інструментах, відчувають себе маленькими артистами. За невеликий проміжок часу (15 – 30 хвилин, відповідно до віку дітей) діти змінюють декілька видів музичної діяльності: слухання музики, співи, музично-ритмічні рухи, гра на музичних інструментах, танцювальна та пісенна творчість.
        Прилучайте малюка до музики, використовуючи її загально- розвивальні можливості. Це може зробити і людина без музичної освіти.
        Найперша порада батькам: співайте! Якщо ви соромитеся свого співу, робіть це, коли ви наодинці з малюком (діти – поблажливі й вдячні слухачі). Співайте немовляті із самого його народження. Що співати? Краще – дитячі пісеньки, традиційний репертуар яких дуже багатий. Якщо ви не пам’ятаєте жодної пісні, знайдіть касету або компакт-диск і слухайте їх доти, поки не запам'ятаєте слова. Як співати? Виберіть пісню, яка вам найбільше до вподоби, і співайте її дитині на сон прийдешній з словами і без слів. Не забувайте, що слова – лише доповнення до музики.
Ксилофон. Купіть правильно настроєний ксилофон. Чому саме ксилофон? Тому що це єдиний інструмент, водночас і мелодійний, і ударний, який не розладнується з часом. Грайте на ньому музичну фразу за фразою, але не співайте. Потім зіграйте першу фразу й проспівайте її, називаючи відповідні ноти, наприклад «до», «ре», «мі», «до» або в іншій послідовності. Якщо відчуваєте, що фальшуєте, то не треба співати, краще говоріть. Грайте не окремі звуки, які, по суті, еквівалентні окремим літерам, а короткі музичні фрази, що є своєрідними музичними словами. Можна програти малюкові гаму, послідовно вдаряючи по клавішах в нижньому ряді; акорд – послідовність через одну клавішу нижнього ряду; хроматичну гамму, озвучуючи по черзі всі клавіші нижнього та верхнього рядів та інші варіанти послідовностей. Головне, щоб це був не окремий звук, а їх певне сполучення, послідовність.
Записи. Давайте дітям можливість слухати музику. Добре було б придбати для цього аудіо пристрій. Записуйте різну музику, привчаючи вуха малюків до різних жанрів класичної музики різних періодів, джазу, популярних естрадних
пісень, народної музики, звучання простих і складних, симфонічних, народних і
сучасних електронних музичних інструментів. Використовуйте різні види

 сприймання музики на слух. Розрізняють три виді музичного сприймання: пасивне, коли дитина чує звук радіо, але зайнята іншим; частково активне – малюк слухає і водночас думає про щось своє: музика в цьому разі є для нього джерелом емоційного стану, натхнення; і, нарешті, активне, коли дитина намагається виконувати ту чи іншу пісеньку, співає уривки з неї, помічає, коли співають неправильно. Зрозуміло, саме останній вид сприймання музики слід розвивати, оскільки ніякий інструмент не замінить дитині переживання безпосередньої участі в творенні музичних звуків за допомогою власного голосу, власних відчуттів.
Дитина починає співати. Не хвилюйтеся, якщо цей момент буде дещо відстрочений. Малюк має багато разів почути ту саму пісеньку (якщо можливо, у вокальному та інструментальному варіантах), перш ніж сам її заспіває. Важливо, щоб у його пам'яті відклалося правильне звучання, інакше він не відчує відмінності між правильним варіантом та своїм власним невпевненим, з багатьма помилками виконанням. Не примушуйте дитину співати. І водночас підтримайте її, коли вона сама почне співати, заохочуйте її.
Імпровізація. Звичку до імпровізаціі доцільно виробляти змалечку. Не обмежуйтеся виконанням пісень, придумуйте музичні фрази, музичні інтонації самі. Не треба бути композитором, щоб скласти якийсь простий мотив. Спробуйте проспівати те, що ви мали сказати дитині. Вона буде у захваті; крім того, ви подасте чудовий приклад. Похваліть дитину, яка відповість вам так само. Самі складайте й римуйте слова, добирайте до них різноманітні виразні музичні інтонації. Через якийсь час дитина вибере те, що їй захочеться повторити за вами.
Голосові вправи. Зобразіть звук сирени, тобто на одному диханні спустіться до нижньої межі вашого діапазону, потім підніміться до верхньої. Запропонуйте дитині керувати вами: коли вона піднімає руку, ви підвищуєте висоту звука, а коли опускає – знижуєте. Гра дуже подобається малятам. Потім поміняйтеся ролями: малюк зображає сирену, а ви керуєте ним. Імітуйте сирену пожежників, заводський гудок, сирену поліцейської машини тощо. Зрештою, звук сирени можна придумати самостійно.
Домашній театр. Читайте й розігруйте казки за ролями. Хай дитина озвучує різних персонажів і голосом передає їхній характер: комарик говорить тонюсіньким голоском, Баба Яга – грубим і низьким, Лисичка промовляє ласкаво, розтягуючи голосні тощо.
Не розбуди ляльку. Покладіть ляльку в ліжечко, скажіть малюку, що вона втомилася й заснула, а вам треба прибрати іграшки, але дуже тихо, щоб не розбудити ляльку. Попросіть дитину все робити й розмовляти тихо, але не пошепки.
Голоси різного тембру. Поговоріть з дитиною на цю тему. Коли звучить по радіо пісня, запитайте, що вона думає про голос співака, чи подобається, чи схожий цей голос на ваш, у чому відмінність тощо. Порівнюйте голоси різних співаків. Хай дитина знає про різні тембри голосу й відчуває їх. Коментуйте відповіді малюка і відзначайте правильні. Важливо, щоб дитина знала: їй щось вдається і ви це помічаєте.


*  Терпіння і удачі Вам у музичних заняттях зі своїми дітьми!*

----------

Janett (27.11.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

Проблема естетичного виховання молодшого покоління – одна з найважливіших у період становлення молодої української держави. Саме від того, які художні смаки і потреби сформуються у дитини в перші роки її життя, як розвинуться естетичні судження й ОЦІНКИ, великою мірою залежить її подальший розвиток, можливості удосконалення особистості.
  Першою ланкою в загальній системі естетичного виховання є дитячий садок. Саме тут починаються перші кроки дитини в Країну прекрасного - у світ музики, художнього слова, куди веде його досвідчений музичний керівник, вихователь, розкриваючи багатство звуків і барв, красу образного слова впливаючи на розум і почуття маленької людини.
Але є багато і таких дітей, які не охоплені дошкільною освітою. Тому проблема естетичного виховання покладається на сім'ю. І тут на допомогу мають прийти засоби масової інформації — радіо, кіно, телебачення.
  Ми вперше ознайомилися з радіо ще зовсім маленькими. Нас приваблював цей дивний предмет, з якого лунала музика, було чути різні голоси. А коли нам виповнювалось три - чотири роки, ми ставали повноправними радіослухачами — адже спеціально дня нас існували радіопередачі, заміняючи зайнятих тата, маму, бабусю чи дідуся, які не завжди мали вільну годину, щоб прочитати книжечку, розповісти казку чи проспівати пісеньку.
  Що менша дитина, те більше значення має форма, у якій ведеться розповідь. Якщо просто сказати: треба бути охайним, ввічливим, поважати старших, — вона не запам'ятає цю настанову. А якщо дитина прослухає по радіо цікаву дитячу оперу Б.Олексієнка «Марійка-Розгубійка», у якій би брали участь разом з ведучим — професійним актором, маленькі виконавці, результат був би зовсім інший.
  Серед музичних радіопередач для дошкільників хотілося, щоб було чимало таких, які за допомогою музичних звуків розповідали про навколишню природу, навчали слухати і розуміти нескладні музичні твори. Досить красномовним може бути сам перелік назв таких радіопередач: «Розкажи мені, музико» і «Музичні сходинки», «Веселі нотки», «Я малюю пісеньку» «Радіо-няня», «Театр біля мікрофона» тощо.
  Але музика має звучати не лише у спеціальних радіопередачах - вона є обов'язковим співучасником літературних дитячих передач. Не можливо уявити казку дідуся Панаса без супроводу бандурки, розповідь бабусі Орини - без супроводу баяна. Музика допомагає краще зрозуміти тест казки, більше усвідомити думку твору.
  Радіо має ознайомлювати малят з кращими зразками української та світової літератури. Бажано, щоб діти мали змогу почути вірш та казки, цікаві оповідання відомих письменників, які присвятили свою творчість дітям.
Тому привчайте дітей слухати радіо або слухати казки  у запису.

----------

Janett (27.11.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

Сучасні наукові дослідження свідчать про те, що розвиток музичних здібностей, формування основ музичної культури - тобто музичне виховання потрібно починати в дошкільному віці. Відсутність повноцінних музичних вражень у дитинстві з працею восполнимо згодом. Щоб полюбити музику, дитина повинна мати досвід сприйняття музичних творів різних епох і стилів, звикнути до її інтонаціям, співпереживати настрою.
     Музичне розвиток надає нічим не замінне вплив на загальний розвиток: формується емоційна сфера, удосконалюється мислення, виховується чуйність до краси в мистецтві і житті. «Тільки розвиваючи емоції, інтереси, смаки дитини, можна долучити його до музичної культури, закласти її основи. Дошкільний вік надзвичайно важливий для подальшого оволодіння музичною культурою. Якщо в процесі музичної діяльності буде сформовано музично-естетичну свідомість, це не пройде безслідно для подальшого розвитку людини, його загального духовного становлення.
     Музика володіє можливостями дії не тільки на дорослих, але й на дітей молодшого віку. Більш того, і це доведено, навіть внутрішньоутробний період надзвичайно важливий для подальшого розвитку людини: музика, яку слухає майбутня мати, робить позитивний вплив на самопочуття дитини, що розвивається (можливо, і формує його смаки і переваги). Зі сказаного можна зробити висновок про те, скільки важливо створювати умови для формування основ музичної культури дітей дошкільного віку.
                         Основними задачами музичного виховання можна вважати:
1. Розвивати музичні і творчі здібності (з урахуванням можливостей кожного) за допомогою різних видів музичної діяльності;
2. Формувати початок музичної культури, сприяти формуванню загальної духовної культури.
      Успішне рішення перерахованих задач залежить від змісту музичного виховання, перш за все - від репертуару, що використовується, методів і прийомів навчання, форм організації музичної діяльності та ін. В дитині важливо розвивати все краще, що закладено в ньому від природи; враховуючи схильності до певних видів музичної діяльності, на основі різних природних завдатків формувати спеціальні музичні здібності, сприяти загальному розвитку.
      Музичні здібності дітей виявляються у кожного по-різному. У деяких вже на першому році життя всі три основні здібності - відчуття ладу, музично-слухові уявлення і відчуття ритму - виражаються достатньо яскраво, швидко і легко розвиваються, це свідчить про музичність; у інших пізніше, важче. Найбільш складно розвиваються музично - слухові уявлення - здатність відтворювати мелодію голосу, точно інтонуючи або підбирати її по слуху на музичному інструменті. У більшості дітей ця здатність виявляється лише в 5 років. Але відсутність раннього прояву здібностей не є показником слабкості або тим більше відсутність здібностей. Велике значення має те оточення, в якому росте дитина (особливо в перші роки життя). Ранні прояви музичних здібностей спостерігаються, як правило, саме у дітей, які одержують достатньо збагачених музичних вражень.
       Основною формою музичної діяльності в дитячому садку є заняття, які передбачають не тільки слухання музичних творів доступних для сприйняття малюками, навчання їх співу, рухам в музичних іграх і танцях але і навчанню їх грі на дитячих музичних інструментах. Інтерес до оркестру дитячих музичних інструментів, як засобу музичного виховання був великим. Видатні музиканти просвітителі Б.Асафьев, Б.Яворській, австрієць До. Орф підкреслювали значення активних форм музичної діяльності дитячого оркестру, як основи елементарної музичної практики і розвитку дітей. Велике значення оркестру дитячих інструментів надавали і творці діючої у нас системи музичного виховання дітей дошкільного віку.

----------

Janett (27.11.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

*     Народну пісню* не можна нічим замінити, особливо на початковому етапі виховання. Родинна та народна пісня повинна бути в вихованні дітей до їх підліткового, й навіть, юнацького віку. Лише у цьому разі дитина виростає здоровою морально. Фольклор є ефективним засобом виховання національної свідомості, мислення, моральності, патриотизму, естетичної самосвідомості. На хвилі відродження інтересу до фольклору серед різних верств населення не залишаються без належної уваги й дошкільні установи, які покликані виховувати підростаюче покоління. Опанування рідною мовою має відбуватися разом з навчанням рідної музичної мови.
          Особливостями дитячої психіки визначається вибір поетичних образів, весь склад дитячого фольклору. Поетичні твори, які багато століть передавалися від покоління до покоління, поступово набули форми, які найповніше відповідають законам дитячої естетики.
          Цікаво зазначити, що чимало пісень має чітко виражену виховну спрямованість. колискові пісні, пестушки, потішки, примовки, пісеньки-ігри готують дитину до життя. Традиції українського народу, його історичне минуле, елементи селянської праці – все це є у фольклорних дитячих піснях. Багато забав, ігор – це жартівливе наслідування трудового процесу дорослих («А ми просо сіяли»,  «Як діждали літа», «Огірочки» тощо). З іншого боку - лічилки, скоромовки, дражнили – це пісеньки та віршики, які не мають логічного сенсу, але завдяки римі використовуються у невмілих дитячих іграх.
          Фольклор є цінним дидактичним матеріалом в естетичному вихованні  підростаючого покоління. Яскраві образи добра і зла в пінях та казках доступні і зрозумілі дітям. Причому казки й народні пісні діти не просто слухають, а й самі включаються в казкову гру. Вони – учасники й постановники музично-ігрових та вокально-пластичних композицій, лялькових спектаклів.
         Дитина молодшого віку живе більшою мірою почуттями, ніж розумом: явища та предмети, з якими вона зтикається, сприймаються нею, передусім, емоційно. Це є потужним стимулом у розвитку естетичних почуттів дитини. Відома особлива вразливість дітей, їх готовність до казкового сприйняття світу. У цьому плані фольклор виступає як синкретичне мистецтво, в якому яскраво виражений ігровий початок, може бути базисним грунтом для розвитку особистості – морального, естетичного, інтелектуального й фізичного.
         Фольклор допомагає розвитку творчій особистості індивідуума, реалізації механізмів, закладених природних задатків в кожного. Це найдоступніший шлях до освоєння через народну пісню та гру довкілля, оволодіння поетичним словом, це форма самопізнання та самовираження одночасно.
         Емоційне сприйняття народного мистецтва формує в дитині спроможність до співпереживання. Ця здатність втрачена сучасною людиною. Люди поступово відучилися співпереживати, співчувати, тобто відучилися вставати на позицію іншої людини.
         Ці якості особистості, які потребують реабілітації найвищою мірою, потрібно розвивати з раннього дитинства.
         Відомо, що українці – музично обдарована нація. Від самого народження ми накопичуємо творчий музичний досвід. Відтак уперше самостійно творити мелодію, володіти ритмом, поєднувати його зі словом, мелодією, рухом українська малеча має змогу у традиційних забавлянках – невеличких за обсягом музично-поетичних, ритмізованих творах.
     Діти, яких забавляють, у період свого найпотужнішого розумового, психічного і фізичного розвитку отримують надзвичайно важливий творчий вишкіл. Адже забавлянки збагачені джерелом словесної, музичної та драматичної творчості, тож мають здатність формувати потужний творчий потенціал, зокрема й музичні здібності. Відтак у процесі дитячого виховання забавлянкам треба приділяти якомога більше уваги.
     За допомогою забавлянок дітей можна розважати, збуджувати їхній інтерес до творчості, розвивати у них емоційність, спостережливість тощо. Окрім того, забавлянки мають іпрактично-побутове значення – заспокоюють дитину або ж навпаки активізують її, викликають бадьорий настрій, почуття радості, любові, фізичного та душевного комфорту.   
      Тематика традиційних дитячих забавлянок є досить різноманітною, а їхні форма та зміст максимально простими для сприймання та виконання. Тому діти швидко засвоюють забавлянки і невдовзі здатні відтворювати їх самостійно.
      Текст забавлянок має віршовану форму, що дає змогу зацікавити дітей, сприяти розвиткові їхньої уяви та мислення. Зазвичай забавлянки ритмічно промовляють, не використовуючи сталої мелодичної структури. Утім, їх можна виконувати на прості мелодії як пісеньки, поєднуючи з мімікою, жестами та елементами гри. Це спонукає до імпровізації та сприяє створеню до одного віршованого тексту забавлянки багатьох мелодійних варіантів.
      Традиційні українські забавлянки можна згрупувати за віковою спрямованістю:
v  для немовлят;
v  для дітей, які почали сидіти або ходити;
v  для дітей віком від 3 до 5 років.
      Забавлянки, як і народне мистецтво в цілому, одночасно перебувають на долішньому рівні ужитковості й вершинах культури, слугують людині й тішать її. Розвивати музичні здібності дітей за допомогою забавлянок можна у легкій грайливій формі. Тоді потреба дитячого розвитку набирає небуденних форм і серед буднів виникає свято: «Я росту, я прекрасний, я молодець».
      Отже, забавлянки здатні розвивати у дітей:
v  інтонаційний слух;
v  тембровий слух;
v  відчуття ритму;
v  музичну пам'ять.
     Усім виконавцям забавлянок треба пам’ятати, що забавлянки – це насамперед маленький театр: перед вами дуже прискіпливий глядач, який вбирає у себе кожен ваш рух, жест, слово, мелодію, ритм, міміку, тембр голосу. Цим забавлянки надзвичайно важливі не лише для малюків, а й для дітей старшого віку. Якщо спонукати старшу дитину співати забавлянки малюку, то вона вчитиметься зацікавлювати свого маленького глядача і утримувати його увагу, вправлятиметься подавати інформацію інтерактивно. Відтак творчо розвиватимуться і слухач-глядач, і виконавець.
*Тож тіште своїх дітей і співайте їм забавлянки!*
*   Дитинство* – період розквіту в житті людини. Це час, коли дитина подібна квітці, яка тягнеться своїми пелюстками до сонечка. Діти дуже чутливо реагують на кожне слово, сказане дорослими. Тому завдання дорослих – прищепити дітям любов до прекрасного, навчити їх умінням і навичкам гри в колективі, розвинути в дітях такі якості, як доброта, почуття товариства і благородство, почуття патріотизму до Батьківщини і рідних витоків.
      Фольклор України надзвичайно важлива складова частина культури народу – це система духовного життя народу, яке тісно пов’язане з побутом, літературою, в якій відбиті моральні, етичні та естетичні погляди і цінності людей.
      Фольклор — невід’ємна складова національної культури, яка в кон*центрованій формі подає одночасно народну філософію, етику й есте*тику, створюючи неповторний національний образ світу. Ми розглядаємо фольклор як народну музично-поетичну творчість, маючи на увазі власне музично-поетичний фольклор — вокальну (пісенну), інструментальну, вокально-інструментальну й музично-танцювальну творчість народу.
      Для повноцінного розвитку дітям потрібна музика в усіх її проявах, що для них є ефективним пізнанням дійсності. Найбільш цікавим, простим і доступним музичним матеріалом для дитячого сприймання від народження до п’яти років є дитячий музичний фольклор. В етнопедагогіці взагалі велике значення для розвитку здібностей та обдарованості надається віковим особливостям дитини. Для кожного сенситивного періоду розвитку, з урахуванням різних індивідуальностей, існують певні фольклорні жанри, спрямовані на розвиток духовності дитини, засвоєння культурних цінностей, ідей, розширення знань, розвиток музично-творчих здібностей тощо.
      Саме логічно й структурно організована музика пісенно-ігрового дитячого фольклору впливає на емоційну сферу. Перевага веселих, бадьорих, ігрових музичних інтонацій повчального змісту несе велике виховне та емоційно-моральне навантаження. Емоції ж є енергетичною базою розуму. Емоційний стан загострює, робить більш яскравим сприйняття навколишнього світу та самого себе. Тому в цей період найдоцільні*шим джерелом знань про навколишній світ, а також необхідною умовою виховання національного світогляду майбутнього громадянина є ди*тячий музичний фольклор.   
   Зрозуміло, що в Україні особливу цінність у навчально-виховній роботі з дітьми дошкільного віку представляє український дитячий музичний фольклор. Добрі, неймовірні, наповнені людським почуттям події, що при*таманні традиційному українському дитячому музичному фольклору, допомагають дітям фантазувати, поринати у вигаданий казковий світ, розвивають образне мислення. Варто згадати, що дитячий музич*ний фольклор як найбільш природний засіб виховання завжди був невід’ємною складовою практичної народної педагогіки. Недарма естетичні смаки, художні здібності дітей здавна формувалися на чис*ленних піснях календарних та обрядових свят, ритуалів, які давали перші уявлення про навколишній світ, навчали шанувати працю, робити добро, бути милосердними, любити природу.

----------

Janett (27.11.2020), Оlga@ (24.06.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

*
               Оживаюча лялька - чи можливо це?*
Яка дитина не мріяла хоча б один раз, щоб його улюблені іграшки, що стали кращими друзями, ожили й заговорили? Щоб вони змогли розімкнути темницю своєї статичності, розповісти про себе, стати дійсними партнерами по іграх? І навіть ляльки-роботи не здатні цю мрію здійснити, адже їхні рухи механічні й, мабуть, ще більш далекі від бажаного "оживлення", якого сподівається дитина. Але, виявляється, чудо "живої" іграшки все-таки можливо!
Мова в цій консультації піде про дивне створіння рук людських - ляльку-рукавичку. Про ганчіркову м'яку ляльку, яку можна "оживити" за допомогою руки й силою своїх емоційних переживань. Чи доводилося Вам коли-небудь знайомити малюка з такою іграшкою? Якщо так, то згадаєте його першу реакцію. Крихітка вже звикла до оточуючих його звичайних ляльок, що завмерли в одній позі й виражають лише одну емоцію, а то й зовсім байдужість. І тут раптом він бачить ляльку, що тягнеться до нього руками, киває головою, невимушено розкланюється й здоровається з ним начебто сама собою... Здивування, цікавість, бажання поторкати й розгадати таємницю "живої" іграшки - все виражається на обличчі крохи. За першими незабутніми враженнями треба освоювати можливості ляльки, які виявляються практично безмежними.
У чому ж переваги такої іграшки?
*По-перше*, одягаючи ляльку на руку, дитина "зливається" з нею, ототожнюється з персонажем, який буде грати. З її допомогою вона може не просто відпрацьовувати моделі поводження, як вона це робила зі звичайною лялькою. З нею вона здатна емоційно виразити все те, що її тривожить і хвилює, говорячи не від себе особисто, а від імені казкового персонажа, що живе в уявному світі. До речі кажучи, саме тому ляльки-рукавички використаються дитячими психологами в психокорекційній роботі. На занятті психолог пропонує дитині розіграти спеціально для нього придуманий сценарій. У процесі гри, у тому чи іншому виді вона відтворить ситуацію, яка травмує його в даний момент, маля за допомогою ляльки-рукавички виражає свої переживання й агресію. Таким чином, діти позбуваються своїх страхів, які мучили, і негативних емоцій.
*По-друге,* лялька-рукавичка, сама по собі несе деякий емоційний образ. Як правило, лялька - весела або смутна - зображує позитивного або негативного героя якої-небудь казки, мульт - або телефільму. Граючи з лялькою, дитина психологічно переживає роль. І виходить, вона здобуває настільки необхідний їй емоційний досвід проходження полярних станів. Кілька різнохарактерних ляльок-рукавичок допоможуть маляті відповістити на запитання, як це - бути злим або добрим, брехливим або правдивим, розумним або дурним, довірливим або підозрілим, сміливим або боягузливим, відкритим або замкнутим, дратівливим або спокійним... І нарешті, головне, як це - бути дорослим? У грі вона більше не маля, вона - дорослий: вирішує дорослі проблеми, сама справляється з життєвими ситуаціями, самостійно робить вибір.
У театральній постановці може брати участь вся родина, а щоб дитині було цікавіше, запросіть для гри його однолітків. Нехай кожний з малят вибере героя, що йому симпатичний. Навчіть дітей називати вголос свою роль і пояснювати в грі свої дії, озвучувати персонаж. "Я - жабка-скрекотушка", "Я - лисичка-сестричка", "Я -вовчок-сірий бочок" – кожний з героїв говорить із особливою інтонацією, виражає тільки йому властивий характер. І пам’ятайте, театр – це чарівне дійство, для якого потрібно забезпечити відповідну "магічну" обстановку: півморок, лаштунки, за допомогою свіч або різнобарвного підсвічування можна створити таємничу гру світла й тіні.
Театралізовані ігри є різновидністю сюжетно-рольових ігор. Вони мають спільну будову й ознаки: зміст, творчий задум, роль, сюжет, рольові та організаційні дії, правила, рольові та організаційні взаємини. Джерелом змістовності цих компонентів с навколишній, світ. Враження навколишньої дійсності є опорою для творчості дорослого і дитини. Кожна форма, зміст можуть бути розіграні в кількох варіантах. Істотна відмінність театралізованих ігор - заздалегідь відомий сценарій, в основі
якого лежить зміст казки, вірша, оповідання тощо. Головний сюжет мовби веде за собою гру. Але, полегшуючи розвиток теми, він разом з тим зменшує можливості дорослого і дітей творчо її розвивати.
Навчити дітей творчо й самостійно розвивати тему гри допоможуть різноманітні засоби. Зокрема, зразки кількох варіантів її розв'язання спонукають дітей щоразу шукати й створювати новий варіант. Діти привчаються використовувати різні способи зображення, якщо вихователь комбінує в одній грі зображувальні засоби, властиві різним видам театралізованих ігор.
Щоб з'ясувати ці види, пропонуємо певну класифікацію ігор.
Усі театралізовані ігри доцільно поділити на дві великі групи: режисерські ігри та ігри-драматизації.
Звичайно, кожна гра містить лише кілька найцікавіших (головних) ролей, наприклад, Червона Шапочка і Вовк, Коза і Вовк. Менш привабливішими за своєю активністю, місцем і обсягом дій є такі персонажі, як Бабуся, Мисливці, Козенята. Але навіть з урахуванням цих ролей не всі діти активно зайняті у грі. Щоб усі вихованці брали участь у грі, а не тільки споглядали спектакль, слід трохи пофантазувати. Наприклад, Червона Шапочка, доки дійде до бабусиного будиночка, зустрічає не лише Вовка, а й чимало звірят: одним вона допоможе в біді, з іншими подружиться, ще інші попередять її про підступність та хижість Вовка. Дехто з дітей може зіграти ролі різних дерев, квітів, які вітають, супроводжують дівчинку, зображають стан погоди, посміхаються, хмуряться, знічуються під дощем, частують Червону Шапочку суницями, малиною, збирають гриби тощо.
Активна .участь всіх дітей у підготовці та ході гри розвиває в них самостійність, ініціативу, творчість. Якщо діти в кожній грі виконують принаймні хоч якусь роль, то щоразу вони почувають себе дедалі більше розкутими, все частіше створюють нові нетрадиційні ситуації. Спостерігаючи, як деякі діти найбільш виразно виконують провідні ролі, всі інші наслідують їх у міру власних здібностей. Через найбільш цікаві (головні) ролі мають пройти усі діти. Так власна практика й досвід є передумовою самостійної організації дітьми театралізованих ігор. Для цього об'єднуються кілька дітей. Але самі діти не спроможні організувати всю групу. Та й у цьому немає потреби. Це вихователь має створити умови для виникнення таких груп. Наприклад, в одному місці можна розкласти" ширму й розмістити біля неї ляльки бі-ба-бо, в іншому розмістити фланелеграф - різного виду призми, книжки, стенд і набори персонажів. Слід створити умови для тіньового театру й використовувати його в слушний час. Спочатку поява тіні на екрані є незвичним видовищем для дітей. Врешті, допитливість перемагає, і діти з'ясовують, завдяки чому виникає тінь. Коли враження від ефекту тіні минає, вони самі беруться використовувати підготовлене вихователем обладнання для тіньового театру. Настільні ж театри влаштувати ще легше - згрупувати іграшки чи картинки за відомими дітям казками. Така тематична добірка нагадує вихованцям знайому гру, і вони охоче починають розвивати її по-своєму.
Можна створити умови й для такого маловідомого й практично непоширеного в дошкільних закладах виду ігор, як імпровізація. Звичайно, такі ігри слід організовувати, якщо трапився цікавий чи незвичайний .випадок. Можливо, хтось поводиться так, що заслуговує критичного демонстрування поведінки. Вихователь відповідно дає тему:«Зумій поділитися», «Мій друг», «День народження», «Хто найкмітливіший» тощо. Можна обрати й тему, пов'язану з характеристиками образів - Буратіно, Мальвіна, Котигорошко, Заєць чи Їжак та інші. Після таких ігор досить лише запропонувати дітям ляльку, вбрану відповідно до знайомого образу, як вони починають зображати її манери, поведінку, вчинки.
Ніколи не слід повторювати буквально одну й ту ж саму гру. Щоразу треба придумувати новий варіант або влаштовувати сюрприз на початку, в середині чи кінці гри. Несподівані ситуації, різноманітність у розігруванні сюжету, ролей зацікавлюють дітей, спонукають їх до власних пошуків, знахідок.
Наприклад, гру на сюжет знайомої казки «Рукавичка» варто почати з вірша Н.Саконської «Де мій пальчик». Зрозуміло, що в наступній грі такий прийом недоцільний, бо момент несподіванки зникає. Щоб іншим разом зацікавити дітей цією грою, слід перед тим, як виводити їх на прогулянку, покласти на їхньому шляху рукавичку. Несподівана знахідка спонукатиме дітей пригадати початок казки: «Ішов дід-лісом та й загубив рукавичку...» І не потрібно більше ніяких стимулів для початку гри. Діти залюбки розбирають ролі, влаштовують ігрові ситуації. Вихователь лише допомагає їм в організації гри та виконує роль ведучого.

----------


## Наташа5374

Якщо Ви твердо вирішили, що ваша дитина буде займатися музикою, намагайтеся підготувати її до цього як можна раніше, починаючи з двох років. Як відомо, слух є у кожної людини. Але, якщо його не розвивати з віком, ця здібність згаса.
      Займатися з малюком вдома може люба матуся. Ви звертали свою увагу, як дітки, яким тільки виповнився рік, люблять стуками ложкою по тарілці або по столу. Перетворіть дії дитини на цікаву гру. Спробуйте розмовляти з малюком мовою музичних інструментів.  Гра на інструменті – це умовна мова, яку може розуміти кожна людина. Придумайте звукову казку з перекладом. Спочатку відтворіть звук, а потім поясніть, що він означає. І тоді удар по клавішам металофону перетвориться на падіння зірки, а стук паличками по барабану – у цокіт маленьких козенят, які біжать до мами. Не треба розмовляти словами, просто «розповідайте» бубном або металофоном щось дитині, а вона нехай відповідає за допомогою свого інструменту. А потім дитина розкаже вам, про що ви розмовляли. Прийміть любу його версію. Ви дуже швидко побачите, як ваш малюк навчиться слухати і чути. Нехай це тільки начальні враження про можливості музики, пізніше фантазія підкаже йому,що хотіли сказати відомі композитори своєю музикою.
      Шановні батьки, прочитайте дитині казки про веселі пригоди у країні музики, щоб через казкотерапию дитина зрозуміла, які звуки називаються високими, а які низькими, які є назви нот та збагатилася естетичними знаннями про цікавий світ музичного мистецтва . Ви можете створити власні цікаві музичні казки і захопити процесом творчості свою дитину. Добре, коли до процесу казкотворення залучаться найстарші члени родини – бабусі та дідусі, їхня мова, народні примовки, забавлянки нададуть процесу яскравого колориту народності та фольклору, що є одним із найважливіших основ формування національного виховання дитини дошкільного віку.

*Казка «Про високі та низькі звуки»*
      За синіми морями, за дрімучими лісами, у тридев’ятому царстві знаходилась Музична країна. Правили країною Музичний король та принцеса Акизум. Жили вони в чудовому сонячному палаці, який з усіх сторін оточували море квітів, безліч білосніжних кущів троянд, що являлись символом усього світлого, доброго та прекрасного.
     Прокинувшись раненько, Акизум виходила на подвір’я, сідала прямо на зелену, пухку травичку і починала слухати музику природи – це шелест листя, посмішка сонечка, крапельки роси, метушня комашок, спів пташок, тріск гілочок, звуки звірів і все, все, все, що оточувало її.
      Саме тоді, під час слухання музики природи, у принцеси промайнула думка, що всі звуки не схожі один на другий. Одні – низькі, інші – високі. Адже пташечки літали високо-високо, і виводили свої пісні тонкими, високими голосами! А от звірятка навпаки, свої пісні співали товстими, низькими голосами, але також надто приємно.
      Того дня Акизум зробила книжечку, яку назвала «Книжка музичних відкриттів» і записала у ній, свою першу музичну знахідку.

*Казка «Як виникли ноти?»*
    Піднімаючись до вершини гори, Акизум помітила, що звуки через кожні сім кроків повторюються, але з іншим забарвленням. І для того, щоб краще їх запам’ятати, вона придумала імена для звуків.
     Так виникли До, Ре, Мі, Фа, Соль, Ля, Сі, під загальною назвою – ноти.


Казка «Де живуть ноти?»
      Гілочки чарівної яблуньки, яка з’явилась на подвір’ї біля палацу, нахилилися трошки вбік. Деревце слухало щебетання пташок, дзюрчання струмочка, пісню дощику та дзвін краплин.
     – Яка красива музика звучить навколо!, – подумало деревце. – Але як зробити, щоб люди почули й зрозуміли цю  музику? Може, кожен звук матиме на гілочці своє місце? Але ж звуки ми тільки чуємо, побачити їх не можна. Що ж придумати, щоб усі змогли побачити звуки? Звісно! Як тільки звук сяде на гілочку, я перетворю його у кружок – ноту. А звуків всього сім – ціла сім’я. І всі вони дуже різні, як звичайно й буває в сім’ї.
      І розлетілися звуки-ноти по гілочках. Першою, від самого сонечка, прилетіла сонячна нота Соль, і розташувалася на другій гілочці. Її мила подружка Мі, на першій. Фантастична нота Фа поселилася між ними. Вони весело розмовляли між собою музичною мовою. Прислухаємося? ( Звучить пісенька, яка складається з цих трьох нот). Незабаром прилетіли ще дві подружки – вони не дуже любили жару і захотіли розташуватись нижче, ближче до землі, струмочка. Одна з них рішуче зайняла місце під першою гілочкою. Це була нота Ре. А скромній і добрій ноті До, місце на гілочці не вистачило.
      – Що ж робити?, – подумало деревце. -  Як знайти місце для доброї ноти?
      Довго літав у повітрі добрий звук, що ніяк не міг перетворитись в ноту: адже на нижніх гілочках усі місця були вже зайняті. І раптом деревце зраділо.
     – Я звернусь за допомогою до нашого Музичного короля. Ось нехай він і вирішить всі музичні справи. – вирішило деревце.
      Подивіться, який красивий цей король: високий, стрункий (можна показати малюнок). На голові в нього – корона. Однією рукою він міцно тримав гілочку, щоб ніхто не забув, що перша сонячна нота прилетіла саме на цю гілочку. Іншою – показував, куди сідати усім нотам. Подумав Музичний король, куди ж поселити добрий звук-ноту і вирішив: попрошу я деревце, щоб воно подарувало їй маленьку гілочку, на якій вона змогла б розміститися недалеко від своїх подруг. Так і вийшло. Поселилася добра нота на маленькій гілочці, та й досі сидять ці нотки на тих самих місцях.
       Але раптом, до чарівного дерева прилетіли ще два звуки: лагідний Ля та самостійний Сі. Першою почав вибирати собі місце самостійний звук. Він хотів поселитись подалі від усіх ноток, так як любив самостійність. Третя гілочка яблуньки йому дуже сподобалась. Лагідний звук Ля вибрав собі місце біля сонячної ноти, тому що любив тепло. Він був спокійний, тихий і ніскілечки не заважав своїй сусідці, ноті Сі. І зажили ноти-подружки дружно.
       Ви спитаєте, а чим же займалося наше щасливе сімейство? Ось послухайте.
Прилетіла нота До, опустилася в гніздо.
Бачить в кухні ноту Ре, котра п’є яйце сире.
У світлиці нота Мі розважається з дітьми
На балконі нота Фа, диригує: – Раз – і два!
Біля неї нота Соль ремонтує парасоль.
А весела нота Ля примовляє: – Тра – ля – ля!
Замахала нота Сі, враз притихли голоси.
І сказала ноті До: – Покидаємо гніздо,
Посідаємо на дроти і по черзі з висоти
Заспіваємо усі: До, Ре, Мі, Фа,Соль, Ля, Сі.
     Ви, мабуть, спитаєте, як же звуть Музичного короля? Назвали його незвичним ім’ям: Скрипковий Ключ. Ключ – тому. що він відкриває нам таємницю розташування нот. А Скрипковий – тому, що ці ноти, коли знову перетворюються у звуки, дуже красиво звучать на скрипці, а Король любить звучання скрипки. Пам’ятаєте, однією рукою він міцно тримає другу гілочку, куди першою прилетіла нота Соль. Саме тому Музичного короля називають ще й ключ Соль.
      І з того часу люди подивились, де розташовані ноти, запам’ятали і стали краще розуміти музику.

----------

Janett (27.11.2020), Ирма 77 (26.06.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

Голос – це унікальний інструмент, який ми використовуємо, коли розмовляємо, співаємо, кричимо, сміємося чи плачемо. Усім треба пам’ятати, що пошкодивши голос у дитячому віці, можна зіпсувати красу його звучання на все життя. А це позначиться на загальному рівні розвитку мовлення людини, на її нервово-психічному стані.
      Зазвичай дорослі несвідомо провокують виникнення хвороб голосового апарату у дітей. В дитячому садочку, дома, чи на дитячих святах (днях народження), на вулиці дуже часто просять дітей голосно відповідати, читати вірші, співати, щоб всім було чути! Але багато батьків та педагогів не розуміють, що потрібно запобігти щонайменшому перегріванню голосових зв’язок дітей, слідкувати, щоб режим дитячої розмови був помірним, заборонити дітям надто голосно викрикувати, як скоріше заспокоїти дитину, коли вона плаче, або кричить.
     Голосовий апарат – це частина нашого організму і за його станом необхідно стежити. Тому треба дотримуватися правил його гігієни та охорони, а саме:
v  уникати крику, тривалого мовленнєвого апарату;
v  не співати під час хвороби;         
v  не співати на вулиці у холодну пору року;
v  максимально захистити себе від наслідків різкої зміни температури довкілля;
v  обмежувати вживання гострих, солоних, занадто холодних та гарячих страв, газованих напоїв.
      На голосову функцію дуже впливає хвилювання. Через те, батьки та педагоги повинні подбати про створення позитивного, психологічного клімату у сім’ї та колективі. Окрім того, треба слідкувати, щоб дитячі голоси не перевтомлювалися: надмірне навантаження травмує гортанні м'язи, голос втрачає свіжість звучання та контрольованість. Якщо все ж не вдалося уникнути перевтоми голосу, слід відпочити. Найкращі ліки у цьому випадку – мовчання.
      Уберегти дитячий голос від пошкоджень допоможе дотримання співацького режиму. Відповідно до нього для дітей дошкільного віку та першокласників встановлюють тривалість співу не більше 10 хвилин. В структурі дитячої захворюваності провідне місце належить захворювань глотки, що, у свою чергу, веде до порушень мови. Гігієна і охорона голосу дітей - тема, яка потребує пильної уваги з боку дорослих. У дітей набагато частіше, ніж у дорослих спостерігаються гострі респіраторні вірусні інфекції, ангіни, а також аденоідіти, синусити і отити. Безсумнівно, це безпосередньо пов'язано з особливостями дитячого віку: лімфоїдна тканина глотки (насамперед аденоїди і піднебінні мигдалини) досягає максимального розвитку у віці дитини від 2 до 7 років, а потім з 9-10 років вона піддається поступового зворотного розвитку (інволюції).
       Найчастіше причиною порушення функцій голосового апарату є гострі запальні захворювання верхніх дихальних шляхів, ангіни (тонзиліт), гострий нежить (риніт), запалення горлянки (фарингіт), гортані (ларингіт), трахеї (трахеїт) і бронхів (бронхіт). Мовні навантаження і спів рухається у цьому випадку припинити до одужання. Для профілактики запальних захворювань верхніх дихальних шляхів слід уникати переохолодження і гартувати організм. У разі хвороби органів голосового апарату необхідно вчасно звертатися до лікаря.

      Отже, дотримання елементарних правил гігієни та охорони голосу самими дітьми, увага до цієї проблеми з боку дорослих забезпечать здоров'я голосового апарату у дітей та красу звучання їхніх дзвінких голосів

----------


## Наташа5374

Виступ на публіку – це дуже відповідальна подія, напередодні якої діти часто бувають напруженими, розгубленими, надмірно збуджуваними, а інколи навіть наляканими.

      Як же налаштувати дитину
    перед виступом на публику?

     Насамперед безпосередньо перед виступом дітям потрібно розслабитися і заспокоїтися. Задля цього рекомендуємо зробити кілька повільних вправ на дихання, полежати на килимку із заплющеними очима, уявляючи чарівні образи природи або казкового світу, послухати спокійну музику тощо. У процесі такої своєрядної медитації потрібно налаштувати дітину на успіх, та у жодному разі не загострювати їхню увагу на важливості події, яка має відбутися за їхньої участі. Адже це може викликати у дитини надмірне хвилювання та порушити щойно отриману внутрішню рівновагу.
      Якщо ж ви помітили у своєї дитини м’язову напругу та певні негативні емоції, то можна запропонувати їй звільнитися від них під час рухових вправ. Наприклад, діти можуть трішечки побігати, пострибати, або ж зробити зарядку під улюблену веселу музику. У такий спосіб вони швидше позбудуться фізичної скутості, вивільнять власні страхи і хвилювання, отримають заряд бадьорості та гарного настрою.
      Корисно також ознайомити дітей із приміщенням, де вони виступатимуть. За кілька годин до виступу можна попросити дітей спокійно походити там, все уважно роздивитися, аби призвичаїтися до нового оформлення, декорацій, прикрас тощо. Нагадати дітям, де їм стояти під час співу або декламування віршика. Це надасть їм впевненості, емоційній та фізичній розкутості.
      Після виступу дітей на публіку, незалежно від того, як вони проявили себе – добре чи не дуже, – їх неодмінно треба похвалити. Це надасть дітям почуття впевненості та віру у власні сили, адже саме на таких виступах вони отримують свій перший досвід спілкування, вияву ініціативи та самостійності. А це, зрештою, потребує щирої підтримки та уваги з боку дорослих.

----------

Janett (27.11.2020), Люка (16.03.2021)

----------


## Наташа5374

Дитячий ранок у дошкільному закладі сприймають як захід, на якому діти мають змогу розважитися, пізнати щось нове і цікаве, а також показати усі свої знання та вміння. Утім, цей захід може виконувати не лише розважальну та дидактичну, а й лікувально-терапевтичну функцію.
        Становлення жанру дитячого ранку розпочалося на початку ХІХ століття. Саме тоді виникло особливе ставлення до феномену дитинства. Зокрема, була започаткована традиція створення музики для дітей іпро дітей, виник такий музичний феномен, як дитяча опера.
        Окрім того, підвищена увага до феномену дитинства проявилася й в освітньому плані. Так, у середині ХІХ століття у Німеччині за ініціативи Фрідріха Фрьобеля виникли одні з перших у світі дитячі садки. І до кінця століття такі дитячі садки з'явилися у багатьох країнах Європи, зокрема й в Україні. У ці роки відбулося становлення методологічної бази. Так, у Росії стали видавати спеціалізований журнал «Детский сад». Окрім того, з'явилися театри юного глядача та лялькові театри для дітей. Із виникненням у ХХ столітті телеспектаклів, дитячих фільмів, мультфільмів, комп’ютерних ігор почалася нова виховно-розважальна ера.
        Дитячий ранок у терапевтичному аспекті – це синтетичний жанр, засоби виразності якого активізують усі види дитячого мислення – зримими образами, звуками і почуттями. Отже, у дитячому музичному ранку можна виокремити такі арт-терапевтичні компоненти:
v музикотерапія (зокрема вокалотерапія, корекційна лікувальна ритміка хореотерапія);
v казко терапія;
v образно-рольова драмо терапія.
      На дитячому ранку найбільший вплив на психіку дитини-слухача має музика, навіть абстрааговано відокремлена від його сюжетної канви. При цьому музичний діапазон емоцій має бути співзвучним емоційно-психологічному розвитку дитини.
     Діти віком 3-6 років освоюють диференціацію «Я – інші». Вони соціалізуються і роблять перші самостійні кроки. На цьому етапі їм необхідна активна підтримка дорослих.

ЦІКАВО ЗНАТИ! Витоки жанру дитячого музичного ранку сягають своїм корінням ХV-XVI століть – у час побутування «шкільної драми». Її походження пов’язано зі статутами церковних і світських навчальних закладів, де обов’язковими були сценічні вистави. Мета цих вистав полягала у ліпшому засвоєнні учнями латини, а також осягненні ними біблійних оповідань і давньогрецьких міфів. Окрім того, взаємопроникнення театральної культури епохи Ренесансу та майданної культури карнавалів, ярмарків з ляльковими виставами також мало значний вплив на збагачення цієї традиції.



     Головне – участь малюка в цьому процесі. Так, наприклад напередодні Нового року запитайте в дитини, де в кімнаті поставити ялинку. Візьміть її із собою до магазину, щоб вибрати ялинкові прикраси, а ще ліпше – виготовте їх разом. І хай ці вироби будуть не такими досконалими, як хочеться вам, обов'язково повісьте їх на чільному місці – дитина повинна бачити результат своєї діяльності на ялинці, на вікні тощо. Цінуючи працю дитини, поважаючи її думку, ви піднімаєте само*оцінку малюка, вчите власним прикладом поважати вас. Залучіть дитину й до сервіровки столу (можна, наприклад, доручити розкладання виделок, серветок, безпечних предметів), нехай якусь дрібницю допоможе й на кухні (почистити варену картоплю, прикрасити торт тощо).
     Велике значення має чи співають батьки та родина на святі. Саме приклад батьків, їх відношення до музики, що увійшла в повсякденний ритм родинного свята створює атмосферу наслідування, прилучення до духовних джерел з малечку. Відомо, що після 6 років дитина вже не так щиро і відверто наслідує музичні нахили батьків і має свій естетичний смак. Як хочеться щоб він не був хибним, модним, а був гармонійним для дитини дошкільного віку, відповідав її психофізіологічним потребам і задовольняв позитивне налаштування психіки дитини дошкільного віку.
      Добре перед Великодніми святами відвідати з малюком церкву, показати ікону Ісуса Христа і пояснити, чому ми святкуємо Різдво, Пасху (звичайно, якщо родина сповідує духовні принципи).
      Які подарунки дарувати дитині? Подарунком не може бути светр, шапка, чобітки, – речі, котрі ви б все одно купили дитині. Не даруйте те, чого в малюка удосталь (наприклад, десяту машинку). Подарунок має захопити, приємно здивувати, принести радість синові чи доньці. Скажімо, купіть цікаву книгу, що в наш час батьки роблять рідко, відеокасету з улюбленим мультиплікаційним героєм тощо. Подаруйте річ, про яку мріяла дитина. Для цього за кілька місяців до свята поспостерігайте за своїм малюком. Можете прямо запитати, який би подарунок він хотів отримати. Запакуйте подарунки в різні коробочки: дарма що, вони будуть малесенькі, із недорогими речами, але обов'язково – гарно оформлені, яскраві. Не кладіть у кожен подарунок цукерки, щоб потім не довелося їх конфіскувати у дитини, хвилюючись за її здоров'я. Бо то не подарунок, якщо його забирають. Найліпше із солодощів покласти банан, хурму, яблуко, по цукерці кількох видів – стільки, щоб дитина не переїла і ви були спокійні.
      Складаючи плани щодо місця святкування Нового року, врахуйте бажання сина чи доньки. Зважте: щодня, коли ви на роботі, дитині бракує вашої уваги, тепла, елементарного спілкування з вами. І якщо ви ідете святкувати до друзів, залишивши малюка на бабусю, він не відчує смак справжнього свята: бо без вас воно нічим не відрізняється від буднів. До того ж дитина вважатиме: тато з мамою мене зрадили. Тож, не жертвуйте синівською любов'ю і відданістю. Запросіть друзів до себе або візьміть із собоюна гостину дитину. А якщо вашому малюку до трьох років, бажано зовсім відмовитися від великих галасливих компаній. Згадайте про те, що Різдво – родинне свято, тому, мабуть, варто його зустріч у колі рідних зробити сімейною традицією.
      Забудьте у святкову ніч про дитячий розпорядок – не вкладайте дитину силоміць у ліжко, коли вона не хоче спати, а хоче веселитися разом із вами (також ризикуйте виступити в дитячих очах зрадниками).
      Обов’язковим атрибутом дитячого свята має бути фонотека різдвяних, великодніх пісень. А що стосуються музичних українських пісень – вони повинні слухатися дитиною кожен день для формування основ як музикальності, так і закладення основ активного мовлення та формування фонематичного слуху.
      У передноворічні й різдвяні дні проводиться чимало громадських ранків, концертів, спектаклів для дітей, куди, на жаль, не всі батьки мають змогу повести своїх синів і доньок. Та в жодному разі не можна казати дитині, що у вас немає грошей: їй важко збагнути це. Створіть вдома таке свято, щоб малюк не сумував і не заздрив тим, хто побував на громадській ялинці, – із хлопавками, феєрверком, костюмами, масками (костюм зайчика не тільки для свята в дитсадку чи «великої» ялинки). І самі причепуріться – і тоді ваш малюк остаточно переконається, що настало чудове музичне свято, бо матуся і тато такі гарні!
      Щоб дитина виросла чуйною, милосердною, лагідною, щоб могла радіти від щирого серця, ми, дорослі – батьки та вихователі – повинні оточити її любов’ю.       Свято в житті дитини ― це той радісний і барвистий острівок у житті, до якого завжди прагнеш і який назавжди залишається з дітьми. Де свято ― там сміх і радість, щасливі хвилини, здійснення бажань. Такі події надовго запам’ятовуються дітям.
       У житті дитячого садочка свята посідають особливе місце. З великим нетерпінням діти чекають особисті бенефіси, розваги, конкурси. В святкових дійствах беруть участь усі наші вихованці ― адже немає не талановитих дітей. Для кожного маленького актора є своя роль. А найбільшими помічниками в організації свят є батьки наших дітей. На них лягає турбота по пошиттю костюмів, підготовці атрибутів, аксесуарів.
       Музика, як головний компонент свята, створює емоційний настрій. Так, весела, завзята, жартівлива музика на Новорічному святі налаштовує дітей на радісне очікування сюрпризів, ліричні мелодії, які лунають у день 8 Березня ― передають ніжні й теплі почуття. На випускному святі звучать нотки жалю, бо розлучатись завжди сумно. Але загальний настрій у всіх все рівно світлий і життєрадісний . Діти, беручи участь у святкових дійствах, природно сприймають мову музики, літератури, танцю. І це стає для них настільки природнім, як повсякденні справи та розмови. Свята відкривають у кожній дитині творчу, художню обдарованість, яка неодмінно сповнить її життя смислом, зробить її щасливою, захопленою та вільною.

----------

Janett (27.11.2020), Люка (16.03.2021), Оlga@ (24.06.2020)

----------


## Марахотина

НАТАШЕНЬКА, СПАСИБО  ОГРОМНОЕ  ЗА  ВАШ   МАТЕРИАЛ  ДЛЯ  РОДИТЕЛЕЙ.  ИНФОРМАЦИЯ   ПОЛЕЗНАЯ. БЛАГОДАРЮ  СЕРДЕЧНО.

----------


## Люка

Для батьків
Поради на кожен день для музичного розвитку дитини

	Звертайте увагу дітей на всі звуки із навколишнього середовища.

	Давайте звукам характеристику: високий — низький, короткий — довгий, голосний — тихий, можна заспівати — не можна заспівати.

	Дослухайтеся до звуків у тиші.

	Виконуйте домашню роботу й одночасно співайте, іноді спілкуйтеся з дітьми розспівно, але завжди — виразно.

	Під час поїздки в ліфті зображуйте голосом на звук «у» рух угору або вниз. За таким само принципом відтворюйте траєкторію польоту комах, птахів, літаків тощо.

	Вмикайте класичну програмну музику під час поїздки в машині.Чи не найліпше підійдуть «Дитячі альбоми» різних авторів — Петра Чайковського, Володимира Ребікова, Клода Дебюссі (Claude Debussy), Віктора Косенка.

	Звертайте увагу дітей на настрій музики та її характер.

	Співайте колискові або вмикайте аудіозаписи повільної приємної музики під час того, як дитина засинає.

----------


## Люка

Як піклуватися про свій голос.
Поради для педагогів
*Вдягайтеся тепло; стежте, аби ноги завжди були сухими.* В періоди мінливої погоди слід особливо берегтися від переохолодження. Застуда часто провокує порушення голосу.
*Дотримуйтеся бережливого «голосового режиму».* Говоріть спокійним, м’яким голосом, уникайте крику. Під час тривалої розмови намагайтеся обмежити сторонній шум: зачиняйте вікна та двері, вимикайте музику, це дасть змогу не підвищувати голос.
*Контролюйте свій емоційний стан*. Стрес негативно впливає на весь організм людини. Перенервувавши, ризикуєте втратити не лише спокій, сон, апетит, а й , голос.
*Не паліть.* Нікотин сприяє розвитку хронічних запальних захворювань верхніх дихальних шляхів. Унаслідок запалення голосові зв’язки стають менш еластичними, змінюється тембр голосу. Він стає різкішим і грубішим.
*Не співайте на холоді.* Виступати просто неба за температури нижче +15 не варто.
*Чергуйте спів і відпочинок.* Дотримуйтесь розумних меж, коли йдеться про тривалість та періодичність співу. Після кожного заняття робіть «голосові» перерви, аби голос відновився.
*Створюйте правильний мікроклімат у приміщенні.* Температура має коливатися від +19 до +23. Не забувайте провітрювати приміщення щонайменше двічі на день. Оптимальна вологість повітря – 40-60%. За потреби користуйтеся зволожувачем повітря, або, як альтернатива – ставте на батареї ємності з водою.
*Гуляйте на свіжому повітрі щодня,* в будь-яку пору року, за будь-якої погоди. Але, небажано виходити на прогулянку одразу після вокальних занять – є ризик застудитися.
*Загартовуйтеся.* Поступове загартування допоможе запобігти застудним захворюванням і, як наслідок, зберегти голос.

----------


## Люка

Для педагогів
Підготувати, налаштувати, підтримати: деякі поради  щодо святкового ранку

Виступ на публіку – це дуже відповідальна подія, напередодні якої діти часто бувають напруженими, розгубленими, надмірно збуджуваними, а інколи навіть наляканими.
Як же налаштувати дітей перед святом?
	Насамперед педагог має бути розслабленим і спокійним. Дивлячись на такого педагога діти відчуватимуть теж саме, а для них це вкрай важливо.

	Зберіть дітей до купи і запропонуйте зробити декілька повільних вправ на дихання, сісти на килимку із заплющеними очима, уявляючи чарівні образи природи або казкового світу, послухати спокійну музику тощо.

	Нагадайте дітям, що вони дуже розумні, багато чого вміють і знають, саме тому у них так гарно виходить співати пісні і танцювати таночки. 

	Налаштуйте дітей на успіх, та у жодному разі не загострюйте увагу на важливості події, яка має відбутися за їхньої участі. Адже це може викликати надмірне хвилювання та порушити щойно отриману внутрішню рівновагу.

	Якщо ж ви помітили у якоїсь дитини м’язову напругу чи певні негативні емоції, то можна запропонувати їй звільнитися від них у теплих обіймах з улюбленою іграшкою або кращим другом. 

	Згадайте разом з дітьми, які прикраси, декорації чи атрибути чекають в музичній залі на дітей, де дітки виконують певну пісню, або що тримають в руках під час таночку. Це дасть їм впевненості, емоційної та фізичної розкутості.

	Після виступу дітей на публіку, незалежно від того, як вони проявили себе – добре чи не дуже, – їх неодмінно треба похвалити. Це дасть дітям почуття впевненості та віру у власні сили, адже саме на таких виступах вони отримують свій перший досвід спілкування, вияву ініціативи та самостійності. А це, зрештою, потребує щирої підтримки та уваги з боку дорослих.

----------


## Люка

Для педагогів
Свято в дитячому садку: теорія та практика
Дитяче свято у дошкільному закладі сприймають як захід, на якому діти мають змогу розважитися, пізнати щось нове і цікаве, а також показати усі свої знання та вміння. Утім, цей захід може виконувати не лише розважальну та дидактичну, а й лікувально-терапевтичну функцію.
Теорія
Становлення жанру дитячого ранку розпочалося на початку ХІХ століття. Саме тоді виникло особливе ставлення до феномену дитинства. Зокрема, була започаткована традиція створення музики для дітей і про дітей, виник такий музичний феномен, як дитяча опера. Окрім того, підвищена увага до феномену дитинства проявилася й в освітньому плані. Так, у середині ХІХ століття у Німеччині за ініціативи Фрідріха Фрьобеля виникли одні з перших у світі дитячі садки. І до кінця століття такі дитячі садки з'явилися у багатьох країнах Європи, зокрема й в Україні. У ці роки відбулося становлення методологічної бази. Так, у Росії стали видавати спеціалізований журнал «Детский сад». Окрім того, з'явилися театри юного глядача та лялькові театри для дітей. Із виникненням у ХХ столітті телеспектаклів, дитячих фільмів, мультфільмів, комп’ютерних ігор почалася нова виховно-розважальна ера.
Дитячий ранок у терапевтичному аспекті – це синтетичний жанр, засоби виразності якого активізують усі види дитячого мислення – зримими образами, звуками і почуттями. Отже, у дитячому музичному ранку можна виокремити такі арт-терапевтичні компоненти:
•	музикотерапія (зокрема вокалотерапія, корекційна лікувальна ритміка хореотерапія);
•	казко терапія;
•	образно-рольова драмо терапія.
На дитячому ранку найбільший вплив на психіку дитини-слухача має музика, навіть абстрааговано відокремлена від його сюжетної канви. При цьому музичний діапазон емоцій має бути співзвучним емоційно-психологічному розвитку дитини.
Діти віком 3-6 років освоюють диференціацію «Я – інші». Вони соціалізуються і роблять перші самостійні кроки. На цьому етапі їм необхідна активна підтримка дорослих.
Практика
Головне – участь малюка в цьому процесі. Так, наприклад напередодні Нового року поговоріть з дітьми, де в залі поставили ялинку, які прикраси з’явилися на стелі, стінах, вікнах. Спитайте, а де поставити ялинку в групі? Запропонуйте дітям виготовити групові або ялинкові прикраси разом. І хай ці вироби будуть не такими досконалими, як хочеться вам, обов'язково повісьте їх на чільному місці – дитина повинна бачити результат своєї діяльності на ялинці, на вікні тощо. Цінуючи працю дитини, поважаючи її думку, ви піднімаєте самооцінку малюка, вчите власним прикладом поважати вас. 
Свято в житті дитини ― це той радісний і барвистий острівок у житті, до якого завжди прагнеш і який назавжди залишається з дітьми. Де свято ― там сміх і радість, щасливі хвилини, здійснення бажань. Такі події надовго запам’ятовуються дітям.
У житті дитячого садочка свята посідають особливе місце. З великим нетерпінням діти чекають особисті бенефіси, розваги, конкурси. В святкових дійствах беруть участь усі наші вихованці ― адже немає не талановитих дітей. Для кожного маленького актора є своя роль. А найбільшими помічниками в організації свят є батьки наших дітей. На них лягає турбота по пошиттю костюмів, підготовці атрибутів, аксесуарів.
Музика, як головний компонент свята, створює емоційний настрій. Так, весела, завзята, жартівлива музика на Новорічному святі налаштовує дітей на радісне очікування сюрпризів, ліричні мелодії, які лунають у день 8 Березня ― передають ніжні й теплі почуття. На випускному святі звучать нотки жалю, бо розлучатись завжди сумно. Але загальний настрій у всіх все рівно світлий і життєрадісний. Діти, беручи участь у святкових дійствах, природно сприймають мову музики, літератури, танцю. І це стає для них настільки природнім, як повсякденні справи та розмови. Свята відкривають у кожній дитині творчу, художню обдарованість, яка неодмінно сповнить її життя смислом, зробить її щасливою, захопленою та вільною.

----------

